# Sticky  The Updated Wet Dog Food Index



## SixStar

After updating the dry food Index (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html) some time ago, I've finally got round to updating this one too! The way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:

Like the dry food listings, I've based the below information on a *25kg* adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.

I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.

I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.

Green - these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.

Orange - these are "middle of the road" foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.

Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar - or a mixture of all of those!

*I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. 
I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​


----------



## SixStar

**APPLAWS cans (chicken, tuna & vegetables) *

*Price (156g can): * £1.34
*Suggested daily amount:* Up to 3 cans 
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.02

*Ingredients:* Chicken (28%), tuna (17%), pumpkin (8%), carrot (8%), peas (8%), rice (5%), water

* * * * *

*APPLAWS PATÉ foil trays (chicken & vegetables) *

*Price (150g tray): * 89p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 trays (TBC)
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.56

*Ingredients:* Chicken (31%), pork (19%), carrots (8%), peas (8%), turkey (4%), fish (4%)

* * * * *

**APPLAWS pouches (chicken, beef & vegetables) *

*Price (150g pouch):* £1.47
*Suggested daily amount:* Up to 3 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.41

*Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), beef (15%), baby corn (8%), brocolli (8%), chicken broth

* * * * *

* ARDEN GRANGE PARTNERS cans (lamb, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (395g can): * £1.05
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.62

*Ingredients:* Fresh lamb (70%), rice (6%), minerals, peas, carrots, beet pulp, fish oil, seaweed extract, glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry, yucca extract, yeast extract


----------



## SixStar

* ASDA HERO cans (beef in jelly) *

*Price (400g can): * 46p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans 
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.84

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef) , cereals , vegetable protein extracts , minerals , oils and fats (min 0.35% fish oil) , various sugars , derivatives of vegetable origin (min 0.1% chicory) 

* * * * *

* BAKERS 'AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS' tubs (stew with beef, potatoes and peas) *

*Price (280g tub): * £1.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 5 tubs 
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.45

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (beef 4%), vegetables (potatoes 4% from dried potatoes, peas 4% from dried peas), vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, fish and fish derivatives, minerals, various sugars, oils and fats. 

* * * * *

* BARKING HEADS trays ('bad hair day') *

*Price (400g tray): * £1.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.90

*Ingredients:* Lamb (60%), lamb broth (20%), brown rice (4%), carrots, peas, potato, minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, tomato, kelp, basil 

* * * * *

* BILLY + MARGOT tins (chicken with vegetables, fruits & herbs)*

*Price (395g tin): * £2.15
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.45

*Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), carrots (4%), apple (1%), herbs [rosemary, parsley, mint , marjoram, oregano], flaxseed, green beans, seaweed, blueberries, salmon oil, mannanoligosaccharides, minerals

* * * * *

* BOB & LUSH pouches (lamb) *

*Price (20 x 100g pouches): * £19.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 11 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £10.98

*Ingredients:* Lamb (70% [lamb heart, lamb liver, lamb tripe]) lamb broth (23%), carrots (5%), minerals (1%), linseed oil (1%).

* * * * *

* BURNS PENLAN FARM pouches (chicken, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (400g pouch): * £1.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.30

*Ingredients:* Chicken (20%) rice (20%), seasonal vegetables (20%), vitamins, minerals

* * * * *


----------



## SixStar

* BUTCHERS cans (tripe mix)*

*Price (400g can): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.40

*Ingredients:* Meat & animal derivatives (49%, of which tripe 28%, fresh 66%), Minerals

* * * * *

* CAMBRIAN NATURAL MENU trays (lamb)*

*Price (10 x 395g trays): * £9.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.82

*Ingredients:* Lamb (60%), rice (5%), peas (2%), carrots (2%), salmon oil, seaweed, herbs, glucosamine, chondrotin, yucca, cranberry extract, yeast extract, vitamins, minerals.

* * * * *

* CANAGAN cans (country game)*

*Price (12 x 395g can): * £26.28
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.38

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared venison (min 50%), freshly prepared duck (min 16%), sweet potato (min 4%), carrot, peas, minerals, salmon Oil, alfalfa, seaweed, glucosamine, chondroitin, yucca extract, cranberry extract, prebiotic mannan-oligosaccharides, apple, spinach, garlic, peppermint, parsley, cumin

* * * * *

*CESAR foil trays (beef, pasta & carrots in gravy)*

*Price (150g tray): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 10 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £6

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (min 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrot), bakery products (4% cooked pasta), cereals, minerals, herbs

* * * * *

*CHAPPIE cans (original)*

*Price (412g can): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* 86p

*Ingredients:* Fish and fish derivatives (min 14% white fish), cereals (min 4%), meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, herbs, minerals

* * * * *

* COLLARDS trays (turkey, rice & vegetables)*

*Price (10 x 400g trays): * £14.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.57

*Ingredients:*Turkey (60%), brown rice (20%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), potatoes (5%), minerals, dried kelp, sunflower oil, salmon oil.

* * * * *

**ENCORE cans (chicken, tuna & vegetables)*

*Price (156g can): * £1.25
*Suggested daily amount:* Up to 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.25

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat (28%), chicken broth (26%), tuna (17%), pumpkin (8%), carrot (8%), green pea (8%), rice (5%) 

* * * * *

* ENCORE PATE trays (chicken & vegetables)*

*Price (150g): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken (31%), pork (19%), carrots (8%), peas (8%), turkey (4%), fish (4%), vitamins, minerals


----------



## SixStar

*EVOLUTION NATURALLY cans (chicken with turkey & fish)*

*Price (400g can): * £2 (intro price)
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4

*Ingredients:* Chicken meat cuts (26%), turkey cuts (22%), wild ocean white fish (22%), sweet potato (6%), peas (6%), carrot (5%), apple (4.5%), swede (4%), functional botanicals (2% [seaweed (1%), peppermint (0.2%), spinach (0.2%), oregano (0.2%), garlic (0.2%), cranberry (0.04%), yucca extract]) 

* * * * *

**FISH4DOGS pouches (finest salmon mousse)*

*Price (6 x 100g pouches): * £5.40
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 pouch
*Daily feeding cost:* 90p

*Ingredients:* Salmon, water, seaweed extract, carrageenan 

* * * * *

*FISH4DOGS cans (mackerel & potato)*

*Price (12 x 185g cans): *£13
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost: *?

*Ingredients:* Fresh mackerel (59), potato (7%), minerals.

* * * * *

*FISHMONGERS FINEST trays (ocean fish)*

*Price (395g tray): * £1.10
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.20

*Ingredients:* Ocean fish (70%), rehydrated potato (20%), vitamins, minerals, seaweed 

* * * * *

*FORTHGLADE LIFESTAGE ADULT trays (chicken with tripe & brown rice)*

*Price (395g tray): * £1.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.78

*Ingredients:* Chicken (66%), tripe (10%), brown rice (4%), salmon oil, seaweed, minerals, vitamins, herbs, glucosamine, chondroitin

* * * * *

* GREENWOODS trays (chicken & rice)*

*Price (6 x 395g trays): * £5.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.98

*Ingredients:* Chicken (65%), brown rice (5%), whole oats (2%), sunflower oil (0.5%), seaweed (0.5%), minerals


----------



## SixStar

*HEALTHY PAWS cans (wild rabbit, pheasant & sweet potato) *

*Price (400g can): * £2.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.30

*Ingredients:* Wild rabbit (20%), fresh peasant (15%), fresh turkey (15%), fresh salmon (10%), sweet potato, organic carrots, squash, peas, green beans, organic apples, banana, cranberry, minerals, cold pressed safflower oil, alfalfa, cleavers, milled flaxseed, spirulina. 

* * * * *

*HI LIFE NATURES ESSENTIALS pouches (chicken, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (8 x 150g pouches): * £5.30
*Suggested daily amount:* 8 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.30

*Ingredients:* Chicken (min 45%), rice (min 4%), garden vegetables (peas min 4% and carrots min. 4%), sunflower oil, vitamin and mineral supplements, fish oil, seaweed extract, chicory extract, green tea extract, natural antioxidant 

* * * * *

**HI LIFE SPOIL ME pouches (flaked chicken with beef) *

*Price (100g pouch): * 89p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.67

*Ingredients:* Chicken breast (50%), beef (8%), minerals.

* * * * *

*HILLS IDEAL BALANCE cans (lamb & vegetables) *

*Price (363g can): * £2.39
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.17

*Ingredients:* Beef broth, lamb, pork liver, chicken, brown rice, carrots, modified rice starch, potato starch, pork plasma, dextrose, potatoes, pea fibre, pea protein, peas, flaxseed, chicken liver flavor, spinach, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, sodium phosphate, guar gum, minerals, vitamins, choline chloride, caramel color, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, beta carotene.

* * * * *

*HILLS SCIENCE PLAN cans (chicken) *

*Price (395g can): * £1.83
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.49

*Ingredients:* Chicken (11 %), pork liver, pearl barley, ground maize, pork, soybean meal, iron oxide, dried whey, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, iodised salt, magnesium oxide, potassium chloride, vitamins, trace elements

* * * * *

* JAMES WELLBELOVED pouches (turkey with rice & vegetables in gravy)*

*Price (150g pouch): * 76p
*Suggested daily amount:* 9 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.84

*Ingredients:* Turkey (26%), rice (4%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, linseed oil, calcium carbonate, seaweed, alfalfa, potassium chloride, tomatoes

* * * * *

*LILY'S cans (fish supper with garden greens)*

*Price (400g can): * £1.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.83

*Ingredients:* Salmon (40%), trout (15%), potatoes (4%), green beans (4%), carrots (3%), broccoli (3%), spinach (2%), minerals, dill, prebiotics, peppermint, rosehips, green tea extract

* * * * *

*LILY'S foil trays (chicken with apples & spinach)*

*Price (150g foil tray): * 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 8 foil trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.92

*Ingredients:* Chicken (55%), apples (4%), spinach (4%), potatoes (3%), chamomile, prebiotics, peppermint, rosehips, green tea extract


----------



## SixStar

*LILY'S KITCHEN cans (wild campfire stew)*

*Price (400g can): * £2.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.83

*Ingredients:* Venison (40%), pheasant (15%), salmon (10%), organic potatoes, butternut squash, green beans, apples, hemp oil, milk thistle, cleavers, nettles, rosehip, golden rod, golden rod, marigold flowers, kelp, aniseed, alfalfa, celery seed.

* * * * *

*LILY'S KITCHEN foil trays (organic chicken & spelt supper)*

*Price (150g tray): * £1.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 8 foil trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £10.32

*Ingredients:* Organic chicken (30%), organic pork (10%), organic turkey (10%), vegetables (4% organic carrots and organic peas), organic spelt, organic alfalfa, organic cleavers, organic spirulina, kelp, vitamins and minerals 

* * * * *

*LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)*

*Price (400g): * £1.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.40

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil

* * * * *

*NATURE DIET trays (chicken, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (390g tray): * 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.97

*Ingredients:*Chicken (65%), rice (10%), vegetables (7%), natural ground bone, seaweed meal

* * * * *

*NATURES HARVEST trays (lamb & rice)*

*Price (395g): * £1.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.78

*Ingredients:* Lamb (65%), brown rice, (21%), fresh peas, fresh carrots, Scots salmon oil, seaweed, glucosamine HCI, vitamins, minerals, glucosamine sulphate

* * * * *


----------



## SixStar

*NATURES MENU cans (chicken with vegetables & rice)*

*Price (400g can): * £1.45
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.90

*Ingredients:* Chicken (min 55%), potato (min 8%), carrots (min 6%), peas (min 4%), sunflower oil 

* * * * *

* NATURES MENU pouches (turkey & chicken with vegetables & rice) *

*Price (300g pouch): * £1.15
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.60

*Ingredients:* Turkey (min 40%), chicken (min 20%), peas (min 4%), carrots (min 4%), rice (min 16%), minerals

* * * * *

* NATURES MENU COUNTRY HUNTER cans (rabbit with cranberry) *

*Price (600g can): * £2.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.43

*Ingredients:* Rabbit (28%), broth (25%), chicken (15%), peas (7%), swede (7%), carrots (7%), apples (4%), cranberry (4%), seaweed (1%), spinach (1%), sunflower oil (1%)

* * * * *

* NATURO trays (duck, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (400g tray): * £1.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.20

*Ingredients:* Duck (60%), brown rice (20%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), potatoes (5%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil

* * * * *

* NOSE2TAIL cans (salmon with potatoes, vegetables, fruit and herbs) *

*Price (400g can): * £2.25
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.62

*Ingredients:* Salmon (66%), potato powder, potato (5%), peas (2.5%), carrots (3%), herb (3% [Phytoforce ® super skin herbal tonic]), broccoli, tomato, apple, fish oil, sunflower oil, seaweed, glucosamine, chondrotin, minerals


----------



## SixStar

*PEDIGREE cans (chicken in jelly)*

*Price (385g can): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans 
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.40

*Ingredients:*Meat and animal derivatives (42% including 4% chicken), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin (0.7% dried sugar beet pulp), oils and fats (0.5% sunflower oil), minerals 

* * * * *

*PEDIGREE pouches (lamb in jelly)*

*Price (150g pouch): * 46p
*Suggested daily amount:* 10 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.60

*Ingredients:*Meat and animal derivatives (42% including 4% lamb), cereals, oils and fats (including 1% sunflower oil), derivatives of vegetable origin (including 0.8% dried sugar beet pulp), minerals, vegetable protein extracts

* * * * *

*PETS AT HOME cans (lamb & turkey in jelly)*

*Price (400g can): * 49p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans 
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.96

*Ingredients:*Meat and animal derivatives (lamb min 4%, turkey min 4%), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, various sugars. 

* * * * *

*PLATINUM tetrapacks (turkey & salmon)*

*Price (375g tetrapack): * £1.83
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 tetrapacks
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.66

*Ingredients:* Fresh turkey meat (63%), fresh salmon (20%), dehydrated potato, broccoli, carrots, leek. 

* * * * *

*SAINSBURYS cans (chicken in jelly) *

*Price (400g can): * 50p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 37% including min 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, cereals, vitamins, minerals, sugar

* * * * *

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM cans (organic chicken & vegetables) *

*Price (400g):* £2.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.62

*Ingredients:* Organic chicken (60%) organic potatoes, organic carrots, organic pumpkin, organic spinach, vitamins, minerals 

* * * * *

*SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' trays (chicken with vegetables & rice) *

*Price (400g tray): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), brown rice (20%), garden vegetables (15%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars

* * * * *

*TASTE OF THE WILD (high prairie formula in gravy) *

*Price (12 x 374g): * £27
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:*Bison, lamb broth, vegetable broth, lamb liver, egg, ocean fish, peas, natural flavor, potato starch, sweet potatoes, potatoes, roasted venison, roasted bison, guar gum, tomatoes, sodium tripolyphosphate, canola oil, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, dried chicory root, blueberries, raspberries, iron proteinate (a source of chelated iron), zinc proteinate (a source of chelated zinc), yucca schidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, copper proteinate (a source of chelated copper), manganese proteinate (a source of chelated manganese), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, potassium iodide, biotin, vitamin D3 supplement. 

* * * * *

*TEDDY & LU foil trays (rabbit, rice & apple) *

*Price (150g foil tray): * £1.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 6 foil trays 
*Daily feeding cost:* £8.94

*Ingredients:* Fresh rabbit (90%), rice (4.5%), apple dices (4.5%), dried apple extract (0.5%), minerals, vitamins


----------



## SixStar

*WAINWRIGHTS cans (lamb & rice)*

*Price (395g can): * £1.10
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.20

*Ingredients:* Lamb (min 70%), rice (min 5%), oats (min 2%), sunflower oil (min 0.5%), seaweed (min 0.5%), minerals

* * * * *

* WAINWRIGHTS trays (duck & rice) *

*Price (395g tray): * 95p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.90

*Ingredients:* Turkey (65%), turkey liver (5%), brown rice (5%), minerals, seaweed, chicory root

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS GRAIN FREE trays (turkey & vegetables) *

*Price (395g tray): * £1.19
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.38

*Ingredients:* Turkey (72%), peas (5%), carrots (2%), sweet potato, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, alfalfa, flaxseed, chicory root, yucca, parsely, rosemary, garlic.

* * * *

**WEBBOX 'chubs' (beef & lamb flavour)*

*Price (880g 'chub'): * 56p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half 'chubs'
*Daily feeding cost:* 84

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (including beef and lamb flavourings), cereals , derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, EC permitted colourings and preservatives

* * * * *

*WEBBOX NATURAL trays (lamb, vegetables & brown rice)*

*Price (400g): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2

*Ingredients:* Lamb (30%), chicken (30%), carrots (4%), peas (4% from dehydrated), brown rice (4%), seaweed, chicory (0.2%), rosemary (0.1%), natural antioxidants from mixed d-tocopherols

* * * * *
*
WILKO trays (chicken & rice)*

*Price (395g tray): *70p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.40

*Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, salmon oil, seaweed, mixed herbs, minerals.

* * * * *

*WINALOT cans (tuna in jelly) *

*Price (400g can): * 62p
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.48

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish derivatives (min 4% tuna), vegetable protein extracts, minerals, EC permitted colourings

* * * * *

*ZEALANDIA cans (beef & vegetables)*

*Price (12 x 390g cans): * £29.88
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.47

*Ingredients:* Beef meat & offal (24.5% of which 13.3% meat), chicken meat & offal (24.4% of which 13.3% meat), peas, carrot, apple, potato, stabilisers, vitamins and organic chelated minerals, taurine, sunflower & flaxseed Oils, NZ green-lipped mussel, coenzyme Q10.

* * * * *

*ZIWIPEAK cans (tripe, venison & lamb) *

*Price (370g can): * £2.35
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.05

*Ingredients:* Lamb tripe, lamb meat, venison meat, venison tripe (total meat content 66%), green lipped mussel, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, minerals, vitamins, carrageenan


----------



## lisa0307

That's great, thanks hun much appreciated x


----------



## Nataliee

Taste of the wild now sell tinned food
Can't find any decent sites to order it from though


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Nataliee said:


> Taste of the wild now sell tinned food
> Can't find any decent sites to order it from though


Anyone tryed the taste of the wild wet is it any good my two would love it mixed with there dry as a topper lol


----------



## Wynter

Thanks for this thread! 

I found nature diet trays for 88p nearby so picked some up, the dog loves them! I hadnt heard of them before this thread.


----------



## spannels

SixStar said:


> I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.[/B]​


Thank you for the hard work you have put into producing these lists. Could you please say what the basis is for the choices you have made about classifying these various foods? Is it just the proportion of meat to other ingredients, or are there other things you have taken into consideration? Thank you.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Came across this TOTW canned food today! Wet Dog Food - Kennelgate Online Pet Store Thought you might like to add it to the list?


----------



## SixStar

spannels said:


> Thank you for the hard work you have put into producing these lists. Could you please say what the basis is for the choices you have made about classifying these various foods? Is it just the proportion of meat to other ingredients, or are there other things you have taken into consideration? Thank you.


I take into consideration the meat content, amount of fillers and derivatives, and whether or not there is anything like artifical colourings, flavourings or preservatives, added sugar or cariogenic additives.



CavalierOwner said:


> Came across this TOTW canned food today! Wet Dog Food - Kennelgate Online Pet Store Thought you might like to add it to the list?


Ta! - done! 

*TASTE OF THE WILD (high prairie formula in gravy) *

*Price (12 x 374g): * £27
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:*Bison, lamb broth, vegetable broth, lamb liver, egg, ocean fish, peas, natural flavor, potato starch, sweet potatoes, potatoes, roasted venison, roasted bison, guar gum, tomatoes, sodium tripolyphosphate, canola oil, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, dried chicory root, blueberries, raspberries, iron proteinate (a source of chelated iron), zinc proteinate (a source of chelated zinc), yucca schidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, copper proteinate (a source of chelated copper), manganese proteinate (a source of chelated manganese), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, potassium iodide, biotin, vitamin D3 supplement.


----------



## sopott

SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' trays (chicken with vegetables & rice) 

Price (400g tray): £1.20
Suggested daily amount: ?
Daily feeding cost: TBA

Ingredients: Chicken (60%), brown rice (20%), garden vegetables (15%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars

how come this is green? it's got sugar in it ?!?
sorry i'm terrified of sugar in dog food. our first dog got diabetes from too much sugar intake and we never gave her human food. that was about 20 years ago, though. i assume regulations have changed


----------



## SixStar

sopott said:


> SAINSBURYS 'THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION' trays (chicken with vegetables & rice)
> 
> Price (400g tray): £1.20
> Suggested daily amount: ?
> Daily feeding cost: TBA
> 
> Ingredients: Chicken (60%), brown rice (20%), garden vegetables (15%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars
> 
> how come this is green? it's got sugar in it ?!?
> sorry i'm terrified of sugar in dog food. our first dog got diabetes from too much sugar intake and we never gave her human food. that was about 20 years ago, though. i assume regulations have changed


It is naturally occurring sugar from the vegetables - not spoonfuls of added cane sugar!


----------



## joanna1984

Hello,

Could you have a look at this food for me please? My pooch currently gets the odd Cesar tray (which he will no longer be getting after reading this!) and he loves the fish one, which is as crap as the beef one you listed...but this one has quite a high meat content so just wondered what you thought? Also, could I feed a Border Terrier pup this occasionally?

Ingredient(s): 
Salmon (66%), Potato (8%), Potato meal (5% ), Sinflower Oil (0.5%), Seaweed (0.5%),Minerals

Additives: 
Vitamins: Vitamin A 2,250 IU, Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg. Trace Elements/Kg: Zinc sulphate monohydrate 67 mg, Iron sulphate monohydrate 42mg, Copper sulphate pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese sulphate 6.3 mg, Calcium iodate anhydrous 0.71 mg, Sodium selenite 0.089 mg. Chondroitin 23.5mg


Thanks in advance
Jo x


----------



## joanna1984

Its Wainwrights Cereal Free Dog Food with Salmon 6 x 400g

Thanks
Jo x


----------



## SixStar

joanna1984 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you have a look at this food for me please? My pooch currently gets the odd Cesar tray (which he will no longer be getting after reading this!) and he loves the fish one, which is as crap as the beef one you listed...but this one has quite a high meat content so just wondered what you thought? Also, could I feed a Border Terrier pup this occasionally?
> 
> Ingredient(s):
> Salmon (66%), Potato (8%), Potato meal (5% ), Sinflower Oil (0.5%), Seaweed (0.5%),Minerals
> 
> Additives:
> Vitamins: Vitamin A 2,250 IU, Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg. Trace Elements/Kg: Zinc sulphate monohydrate 67 mg, Iron sulphate monohydrate 42mg, Copper sulphate pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese sulphate 6.3 mg, Calcium iodate anhydrous 0.71 mg, Sodium selenite 0.089 mg. Chondroitin 23.5mg
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Jo x


*WAINWRIGHTS cans (cereal free, salmon)*

*Price (6 x 400g cans): * £5.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
*Daily feeding cost:* 93p

*Ingredients:* Salmon (66%), potato (8%), potato meal (5% ), sunflower oil (0.5%), seaweed (0.5%), minerals

Very good! Yes, it'd be fine for a puppy too


----------



## spannels

Would you consider adding the amount of protein etc to the list? I am looking for a very low protein food (for a dog with kidney failure) and I don't want to give him the Hills k/d as suggested by the vet. I guess I can just select from your red-rated foods, but wondered if you have any other suggestions. (Most of the re-rated ones look better than the Hills k/d!)


----------



## SixStar

spannels said:


> Would you consider adding the amount of protein etc to the list? I am looking for a very low protein food (for a dog with kidney failure) and I don't want to give him the Hills k/d as suggested by the vet. I guess I can just select from your red-rated foods, but wondered if you have any other suggestions. (Most of the re-rated ones look better than the Hills k/d!)


I'm sorry to hear about your dog 

Sorry, but no, I won't be adding analysis to the Index - it's only really something to be used as a rough starting point.

Burns do an alternative to Hills k/d dry, and if you can let me know the protein content you need to stay under, I'll see if I can find any suitable wet foods.


----------



## spannels

Thanks. He needs the protein "as fed" to be 5% or less. He may not have long left, but deserves to enjoy it as much as he can.


----------



## SixStar

spannels said:


> Thanks. He needs the protein "as fed" to be 5% or less. He may not have long left, but deserves to enjoy it as much as he can.


Excuse me if I am speaking out of turn here, but if he does not have long left, would it not be best to simply let him have what he enjoys?

Hills k/d itself is 14% protein


----------



## spannels

The Hills "as fed" is 4.5%, dry matter 15%.

What he enjoys most is roast chicken (preferably stolen!) followed by beef and tripe. It isn't good for him to have it because his kidney (only one actually functioning now) can't process the wastes, and they build up in his bloodstream causing pain and damage. He will have one good meal of it, as his last meal, and go to his long sleep full of roast chicken. But there are (hopefully) a few more months ahead of him to manage his diet - he still enjoys life, likes his walks, slower than they used to be but still much enjoyed.


----------



## joanna1984

Thank you so much for having a look at this food for me  it has gone on my shopping list.....I hope he likes it!!!
Thanks again,
Jo x


----------



## joanna1984

Absolutely fantastic list again by the way......brilliant to have someone in the know close by!!
Jo x


----------



## Si2045

After reading your post i have tried my dog on forthglade and to my amazement he eat the lot!  big thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem121

Would you be able to colour rate 'Gelert country tripe tins' please?
I can't link the ingredients as on my phone, but its on there website.
A friend if mine feeds this and wants to know whether it's rubbish or not.
Many thanks


----------



## Smiler33

Hi there, I've only just joined this afternoon and would very much appreciate some feeding advice for our almost 9 year Jack Russell Terrier. She has had IBS though this is much more under control now and she has itchy skin although once again this is better than it was.

We fed her on Royal Canin sensitivity control dry food and now she's on pork and rice Burns Sensitive dry food but she's simply not enjoying it - she goes, sniffs the bowl and just walks away though she will eat it over the course of the day. We feed her little and often (45g) 3 times a day and weighs just over 7kg.

I'm wondering if she'd be happier on something wet such as Chappie as I know that's good for sensitive tummies. Also the Wainwright's for senior dogs looks good. What mixer would be suitable?

Any thoughts please or am I being a fussy Mum?!!

Many thanks. :smile5:


----------



## SixStar

Smiler33 said:


> Hi there, I've only just joined this afternoon and would very much appreciate some feeding advice for our almost 9 year Jack Russell Terrier. She has had IBS though this is much more under control now and she has itchy skin although once again this is better than it was.
> 
> We fed her on Royal Canin sensitivity control dry food and now she's on pork and rice Burns Sensitive dry food but she's simply not enjoying it - she goes, sniffs the bowl and just walks away though she will eat it over the course of the day. We feed her little and often (45g) 3 times a day and weighs just over 7kg.
> 
> I'm wondering if she'd be happier on something wet such as Chappie as I know that's good for sensitive tummies. Also the Wainwright's for senior dogs looks good. What mixer would be suitable?
> 
> Any thoughts please or am I being a fussy Mum?!!
> 
> Many thanks. :smile5:


Hi and welcome to the forum! 

Sorry to hear you are having troubles with your little ones stomach.

If you wanted to feed a wet food, I'd probably suggest Naturediet - the sensitive, fish and chicken ones are all quite bland and gentle on delicate stomachs, easy to digest and very palatable too. They are complete foods so can be fed on their own, I wouldn't suggest a mixer as they tend to be very high in cereals which aren't very good for dogs, and for the same reason I'd avoid Chappie too.

If you wanted to feed a bit of dry food for crunch, a grain free fish based one such as Fishmongers, would probably be ideal.

Good luck


----------



## jamatoke

anybody any idea if the sainsburys the delicious collection would be suitable for a puppy? can't seem to find any "good" puppy foods easily available. been to sainsburys tonight and they have this food en mass


----------



## SixStar

jamatoke said:


> anybody any idea if the sainsburys the delicious collection would be suitable for a puppy? can't seem to find any "good" puppy foods easily available. been to sainsburys tonight and they have this food en mass


Yes, it's fine for puppies  Actually picked up a few trays of this myself in Sainsburys today, had 20% off, looking forward to seeing what the boys think of it.


----------



## jamatoke

Yeah 20% off at mine as well got one of each to try when my pup comes back from surgery.
Thought he deserved a treat but didn't know if he could have this. thanks SixStar


----------



## Shutterbug

Hi sixstar, 
What do you think of the new Wainwrights trays cereal free?

Wainwright's Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home

Thanks again


----------



## SixStar

Shutterbug said:


> Hi sixstar,
> What do you think of the new Wainwrights trays cereal free?
> 
> Wainwright's Grain Free Turkey and Vegetables 395g | Pets at Home
> 
> Thanks again


*WAINWRIGHTS trays (grain free, turkey & vegetables) *

*Price (395g tray): * 95p - currently on an intro price
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.42

*Ingredients:* Turkey (72%), peas (5%), carrots (2%), sweet potato, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, alfalfa, flaxseed, chicory root, yucca, parsely, rosemary, garlic.

Excellent! Great food.


----------



## Shutterbug

SixStar said:


> *WAINWRIGHTS trays (grain free, turkey & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * 95p - currently on an intro price
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.42
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (72%), peas (5%), carrots (2%), sweet potato, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, alfalfa, flaxseed, chicory root, yucca, parsely, rosemary, garlic.
> 
> Excellent! Great food.


Thank you Sixstar!


----------



## zedder

Have bought some wainwrights trays and my dog loves them quite dry consistency though but looks good quality and really cheap in the scheme of things.


----------



## Skinnywhippet

Hi sixstar

If it's helpful, i've come across two more newish wet foods which i think are "greens", being stocked at major supermarkets: 

Webbox Natural - 400g tray, i think about 95p or £1
Comes in Lamb or chicken varieties, proportions are the same in each so eg:
Lamb, Vegetables and Brown Rice;

Lamb 30%, Chicken 30%, Carrots 4%, Peas 4%, Brown Rice 4%, Seaweed, Chicory 0.2%, Rosemary 0.1%

Naturo - 400g tray, about the same price, comes in duck, salmon, lamb, turkey and maybe chicken varieties, i forget!
Duck and Rice with Vegetables:
Duck 60%, brown rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil, various sugars

feeding guide for both puts it around the 1 tray per day mark for a 15kg dog, personally i think it's really good to see some half decent, reasonably priced food starting to creep in alongside the Pedigree Flaming Chum at the supermarket


----------



## SixStar

Skinnywhippet said:


> Hi sixstar
> 
> If it's helpful, i've come across two more newish wet foods which i think are "greens", being stocked at major supermarkets:
> 
> Webbox Natural - 400g tray, i think about 95p or £1
> Comes in Lamb or chicken varieties, proportions are the same in each so eg:
> Lamb, Vegetables and Brown Rice;
> 
> Lamb 30%, Chicken 30%, Carrots 4%, Peas 4%, Brown Rice 4%, Seaweed, Chicory 0.2%, Rosemary 0.1%
> 
> Naturo - 400g tray, about the same price, comes in duck, salmon, lamb, turkey and maybe chicken varieties, i forget!
> Duck and Rice with Vegetables:
> Duck 60%, brown rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil, various sugars
> 
> feeding guide for both puts it around the 1 tray per day mark for a 15kg dog, personally i think it's really good to see some half decent, reasonably priced food starting to creep in alongside the Pedigree Flaming Chum at the supermarket


*WEBBOX NATURAL trays (lamb, vegetables & brown rice)*

*Price (400g): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.50

*Ingredients:* Lamb (30%), chicken (30%), carrots (4%), peas (4% from dehydrated), brown rice (4%), seaweed, chicory (0.2%), rosemary (0.1%), natural antioxidants from mixed d-tocopherols

*NATURO (duck with rice & vegetables)*

*Price (400g): * £1.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £3

*Ingredients:* Duck (60%), brown rice (20%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), potatoes (5%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil, various sugars

Both really good foods, nice to see them in supermarkets!

The feeding guides for both are higher than 1 tray per day though - and it's quite unbelievable that an entire tray more is needed of the Naturo, but yes, definitely Green foods for me


----------



## Louiselola

This is really helpful thank you


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

SixStar said:


> *WEBBOX NATURAL trays (lamb, vegetables & brown rice)*
> 
> *Price (400g): * £1
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.50
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (30%), chicken (30%), carrots (4%), peas (4% from dehydrated), brown rice (4%), seaweed, chicory (0.2%), rosemary (0.1%), natural antioxidants from mixed d-tocopherols
> 
> *NATURO (duck with rice & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (400g): * £1.20
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3
> 
> *Ingredients:* Duck (60%), brown rice (20%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), potatoes (5%), minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil, various sugars
> 
> Both really good foods, nice to see them in supermarkets!
> 
> The feeding guides for both are higher than 1 tray per day though - and it's quite unbelievable that an entire tray more is needed of the Naturo, but yes, definitely Green foods for me


I don't see the point of potatoes and brown rice as the rice is already better in the protein and fibre areas and various sugars? Nice ingredients though, I think webbox is better


----------



## SixStar

Jack Russell Terrorist said:


> I don't see the point of potatoes and brown rice as the rice is already better in the protein and fibre areas and various sugars? Nice ingredients though, I think webbox is better


There is little point in the rice and potatoes - they're fillers - but you'd be very hard pressed to find a dog food that didn't contain any.

The various sugars refers to the naturally occurring sugars in the vegetables.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I noticed today ASDA are now stocking the WEBBOX NATURAL trays. Bought a couple for my two as a treat and they absolutely love it. It doesn't smell like dog food reminded me of the pork meat you buy to make stuffing at Christmas lol


----------



## Ruby Wednesday

Hi Sixstar, thanks for your hard work with this list. How does Bozita Junior rate with you? (For a 10 week old Springer puppy)


----------



## SixStar

Ruby Wednesday said:


> Hi Sixstar, thanks for your hard work with this list. How does Bozita Junior rate with you? (For a 10 week old Springer puppy)


* BOZITA (junior, chunks in jelly) *

*Price (6 x 480g) : * £7.99
*Suggested daily amount:* Varies greatly
*Daily feeding cost:* /

*Ingredients:* Chicken (including chicken liver 4%), beef, pork, specially processed cereals (1%), sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, rosemary (0.06%), yeast (0.01%). 

I'm glad you've found the Index useful  I don't like the vague sounding ''specially processed cereals'' in the Bozita Junior - they don't sound very good at all - but that's only 1%. Gets a Green from me.

However remember you do not need to limit yourself to puppy and junior foods - adult foods are perfectly fine for puppies


----------



## Ruby Wednesday

Thank you. Yes, I wondered about the cereals. We had assumed that puppy/junior would be best so hadn't considered adult food yet. We've been gradually changing her over from the Wynners puppy dry food supplied by the breeder to Bozita Junior wet food. She's doing well but has some stinky wind:blush: and we don't know which of the two foods is causing that.


----------



## hackertime

Hi just a quick question ive posted prev about my smelly pooey pup whose currently on beta purina large breed puppy food ( not for much longer i might add after reading about it) we had narrowed it down to swap to arden grange large pup food , ive just been down to our local pet supplies " the feed warehouse " (durham) and they stock thier own range of food and the lady said its milled by arden grange ?? Would this be possible or are they telling fibs the large 12kg sacks were £10 cheaper ......


----------



## SixStar

hackertime said:


> Hi just a quick question ive posted prev about my smelly pooey pup whose currently on beta purina large breed puppy food ( not for much longer i might add after reading about it) we had narrowed it down to swap to arden grange large pup food , ive just been down to our local pet supplies " the feed warehouse " (durham) and they stock thier own range of food and the lady said its milled by arden grange ?? Would this be possible or are they telling fibs the large 12kg sacks were £10 cheaper ......


I guess it's possible - alot of companies do make food for others, but it doesn't mean to say it's produced to the same formula as Arden Grange. Do you have an ingredients list?


----------



## hackertime

No they had ran out of leaflets and i didnt have the nerve to take a pic of the label as it was right in front of the till ,i may call again as if its basically the same for a £10 saving it makes sense .oh says to try the " proper " arden grange first and do more investigating later . I was going to email ag direct to see if they would tell me but doubt they will tell .


----------



## hackertime

Sorry just realised ive posted on wrong thread sorry .


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Not sure if it's true.... I was told by someone who sold their own brand kibble made by Golden Acres that AG was made by the same people. Own brand ingredients came from the same silo's. Not to say it was the same recipe of course.


----------



## hackertime

Why cant it be easier fgs im soo confused just want labels that say 
Pants
Allright
Good
Very good
Best 


Would make so much easier lol .


----------



## Genie

Was wondering, this list is amazing as it's so hard to decide what is supposedly the biggest companies at the supermarkets, but you say these foods are for a 15kg dog. I normally feed my 2 year old collie and 5 month old lurcher 3 tins per day. (never known what should really feed, just go off what they eat). 

Would they still be hungry after your recommended feeds, or does the better quality mean they'd do better? Currently on pedigree.

Where do you buy the more unusual ones from? Specifically the top one!


----------



## Nataliee

Simpsons now do a wet food, looks to be good quality and a few varieties


----------



## Genie

Decided on Wainwrights from Pets at Home 

They love it, and it's working out a bit cheaper than pedigree. Rather pleased and wish I'd thought of changing ages ago


----------



## Guest

How I choose food -

If the dog food contains more chicken and horse feed then chicken or horse then I don't feed it lol 

BARF pet foods are actually selling horse mince 

I go for anything more then 40% meat is good if its above 60% meat and is able lable what meat and match it to whats mentioned on the tin then I say brilliant.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

My 9 year old girl loves wainwrights wet but it says 1-7 years is this still ok to carry on feeding her


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> My 9 year old girl loves wainwrights wet but it says 1-7 years is this still ok to carry on feeding her


Yes, it is.


----------



## Lilylass

hackertime said:


> Why cant it be easier fgs im soo confused just want labels that say
> Pants
> Allright
> Good
> Very good
> Best
> 
> Would make so much easier lol .


It would be good if they did a traffic light system on ingredients like some of the sm now do with food!


----------



## NickyGee

Hi I just joined the pet forum today and was interested to see the updated wet dog food list.
My dog Sky is a fussy eater who also has a sensitive tum & is prone to diarrhoea if you change his food but gets easily bored having the same thing. For owners of fussy eaters just thought I would share the fact that with trial and error, I have finally found a couple of 'green' rated foods that are not too expensive but that he really likes and licks the bowl clean each meal.
The first is the Applaws wet food, he likes the chicken selection tins all flavors and all flavors of the Pate. However, these tins are quite small so he has one a day for breakfast.
For evening I give him half biscuit & half wet food as it works out cheaper. The biscuit is the Arden Grange adult either chicken or lamb 150g and for the wet food I have just discover Naturo, I first saw this at Tesco but now buy online, he just loves it & happily eats that and the biscuit mixed in. He likes the 3 main flavors for adult dogs, it comes in trays of 400g he has half a tray with his biscuits each evening.
Previously, he had the Nature diet or Natures Harvest which he mostly ate - eventually but it is so nice now to see him finish all his dinner straight away and best of all it doesn't upset his tummy


----------



## Nataliee

Another good food out
Zealandia Ultra Premium Beef, Chicken, Lamb & Vegetables Wet Dog Food
Although not sure about Stabilisers?


----------



## max2001

can someone help work this out? its for a friends dog she's read the quides on here on my reccommendation - i think they are great - and she has decided on a mixture of applaws complimentary and AG sensitive. Now the applaws is complimentary so im not sure...is it that it should only consist of 1/3 of her dogs diet? with the remaining 2/3 being the AG? her dog gets roughly 90g of AG as her daily amount - she wants to introduce 1 can of the applaws...i thought maybe reduce the dry by 30g?


----------



## EAD

My rottie x girlie I don't think tolerates chicken as I would see her nibbling at herself if ever fed it, she is fed Fishmongers Finest dry and I sometimes add the fishmongers wet.

Not a lot to pick from if just wanting fish.


----------



## Pugs101

SixStar said:


> After updating the dry food Index (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html) some time ago, I've finally got round to updating this one too! The way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> Like the dry food listings, I've based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are "middle of the road" foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar - or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​


Hi six star or anyone that could help!

I'm in desperate need for advice. I currently feed my two pugs bakers complete which I leave down all day and a tin of food pedigree in the evening. I have been told by the vet these both are terrible foods to feed my dogs and he recommened hill science plan but neither of my dogs will touch this and have barely eaten for 2 days. They are still expecting there tinned food of an evening.

Could you please recommend the very best dry and wet food for my pugs which I can purchase easily from pets at home as I travel for work a lot so need to be able to pick it up easily as cannot buy online. They are very active pugs that have 2 walks a day and are at a good weight

Thanks any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

I would get your dogs off Bakers ASAP as it made my old Yorkie who died very poorly and miserable and our younger dog Sammy food intolerant and they also had very bad teeth with it too ! I have mine on Royal Canin but would rather get them off that but it's the only kibble they'll eat. I've never Bakers wet food though but I'm trying to find a good wet food for my boys I've tried Natures diet pate trays but had a lot of problems with waste and found bits if plastic in the Rabbit and Duck. I've tried Wainwrights ordinary and grain free but it didn't agree with Sammy so I've been recommended Roccus from Zooplus and that looks really good! As for dried food our vet she knew someone who worked for James Wellbeloved and they were very careful about where they got their supplies and how the produced it. Eden is supposed to be good but hard to get hold of, mine don't like it though, Arden grange is supposed to be good too. You'll have the same problem as me and that's getting the kibble small enough for our little ones. Good luck!


----------



## SixStar

Pugs101 said:


> Hi six star or anyone that could help!
> 
> I'm in desperate need for advice. I currently feed my two pugs bakers complete which I leave down all day and a tin of food pedigree in the evening. I have been told by the vet these both are terrible foods to feed my dogs and he recommened hill science plan but neither of my dogs will touch this and have barely eaten for 2 days. They are still expecting there tinned food of an evening.
> 
> Could you please recommend the very best dry and wet food for my pugs which I can purchase easily from pets at home as I travel for work a lot so need to be able to pick it up easily as cannot buy online. They are very active pugs that have 2 walks a day and are at a good weight
> 
> Thanks any help would be greatly appreciated


Hi and welcome to the forum 

Pets At Home do not have the best selection of dog foods, but there are plenty which are MUCH better than your currents feeds, so you should be able to find something suitable.

Some dry foods worth having a look at are Wainwrights and Fishmongers (both of which are Pets At Home own brands), James Wellbeloved, Applaws, Barking Heads and Arden Grange. Of them, I'd personally opt for Applaws.

There is no reason why you need to stop their wet food dinner as there are plenty of good wet foods available, many of which are obtainable at Pets At Home. Wainwrights and Fishmongers both do wet foods, and there is Naturediet, Natures Menu, Natures Harvest and Forthglade too.

Bakers and Pedigree contain lots of added sugar and salt, artificial additives, flavour enhancers etc that dogs can quite literally get addicted to - so you may find you experience a few blips transferring them onto better foods- but stick with it


----------



## Steeleye Span

Ingredients
Any thoughts on Cambrian from Berriewoods?

Lamb / Chicken / Duck / Turkey/ Fish 60%, Rice 5%, Peas 2%, Carrots 2%, Salmon Oil, Seaweed, Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondrotin, Yucca, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract, Vitamins and Minerals.*

Analysis

Protein 10% Fat 7% Crude Fibres 0.3% Ash 3.0% Moisture 72.5%.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Can anyone tell how good Rocco wet food is? I've just got some to try my boys on they are ten and two years old and the younger is on steroid an antibiotics treatment and the older boy gets a squeaky tummy query pancreatitis. I am also trying (in vain I think) to get a decent kibble too.
I've tried Simpsons sensitive and Eden but they don't like either I'm afraid. The problem I'm finding with the healthier kibble is that it is either too large or too dry and tasteless for them. But I really need to get them off Royal Canin breed specific!


----------



## ADuriaud

That's very helpful. My Pom Rene was a picky eater with a sensitive stomach and did very well on Nature Diet. A vet once recommended Chappie after he'd had a virus which he was on for a short while at one point. I'll bear this list in mind when I am in a position to live with a dog again as some of the other options look good too.


----------



## Guest

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Can anyone tell how good Rocco wet food is? I've just got some to try my boys on they are ten and two years old and the younger is on steroid an antibiotics treatment and the older boy gets a squeaky tummy query pancreatitis. I am also trying (in vain I think) to get a decent kibble too.
> I've tried Simpsons sensitive and Eden but they don't like either I'm afraid. The problem I'm finding with the healthier kibble is that it is either too large or too dry and tasteless for them. But I really need to get them off Royal Canin breed specific!


I havent tried them myself but I am considering buying some on my next order at zooplus. My advice is read the ingrediants carefully and don't buy anything that labels

derivarivatives, by products, meat or vegatable origen.

the meat itself should be 60% or more some of what they off are very good while other tins are lacking I find them same with wainwrites.


----------



## catseyes

Rocco is a great food its 100% meat and as long as your dog is ok with beef as they are all beef with other meats its a great choice, zelda loves it but it can make her poops a tad soft but i mix it with mwh and that helps.


----------



## babycham2002

What do you think of ? Happy Dog Pure 6 x 800g. Free Delivery on orders £29+ at zooplus!

I find it interesting that it says on the one hand it is a complete food and the other that meat on its own is not a suitable diet for dogs.

As you know I don't feed this as a sole food. I picked up some tins at Southern Counties and Tallulah enjoys them as a breakfast.


----------



## SixStar

babycham2002 said:


> What do you think of ? Happy Dog Pure 6 x 800g. Free Delivery on orders £29+ at zooplus!
> 
> I find it interesting that it says on the one hand it is a complete food and the other that meat on its own is not a suitable diet for dogs.
> 
> As you know I don't feed this as a sole food. I picked up some tins at Southern Counties and Tallulah enjoys them as a breakfast.


Looks good - I'd have it as a Green since I imagine the by-products, as with most ZP foods, are offal.

The contradiction is bizarre, but sounds like they're just promoting their mixer to go with it.


----------



## zedder

anybody heard of these Mixed Trial Pack Animonda GranCarno Adult 6 x 400 g | Great deals at zooplus! might try a pack.


----------



## SixStar

zedder said:


> anybody heard of these Mixed Trial Pack Animonda GranCarno Adult 6 x 400 g | Great deals at zooplus! might try a pack.


Yep, listed on the first page as Green


----------



## babycham2002

SixStar said:


> Looks good - I'd have it as a Green since I imagine the by-products, as with most ZP foods, are offal.
> 
> The contradiction is bizarre, but sounds like they're just promoting their mixer to go with it.


Thank you  and yes I expect you are right. I will pick up a few more Windsor.


----------



## zedder

SixStar said:


> Yep, listed on the first page as Green


 ah cool i'll order them some then.


----------



## zedder

B & m bargains had encore pate in my store for 49p so I picked 6 up worth a shot if anyone's got a store close by.


----------



## Brumas

Si2045 said:


> After reading your post i have tried my dog on forthglade and to my amazement he eat the lot!  big thanks :thumbup1:


I contacted Forthglade asking if they use animal derivatives, they said no. However they refuse to put this on their packets. I feel if they do not state that there are no derivatives then I take it that there is. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Geolgrad

What do people think about Natures Menu new range "Country Hunter". I'm looking at putting my Jack Russells onto the tinned variety.

Venison with Blueberries - Natural dog food
Rabbit with Cranberry - Natural dog food
Duck with Plum - Natural dog food
Salmon with Raspberry - Natural dog food


----------



## SixStar

Geolgrad said:


> What do people think about Natures Menu new range "Country Hunter". I'm looking at putting my Jack Russells onto the tinned variety.
> 
> Venison with Blueberries - Natural dog food
> Rabbit with Cranberry - Natural dog food
> Duck with Plum - Natural dog food
> Salmon with Raspberry - Natural dog food


Really excellent stuff. When I finally get round to adding it to the Index, it'll be a Green.

All flavours have gone down a storm with my boys


----------



## Lilylass

Geolgrad said:


> What do people think about Natures Menu new range "Country Hunter". I'm looking at putting my Jack Russells onto the tinned variety.
> 
> Venison with Blueberries - Natural dog food
> Rabbit with Cranberry - Natural dog food
> Duck with Plum - Natural dog food
> Salmon with Raspberry - Natural dog food


Maisie gets the Salmon & Raspberry one & absolutely LOVES it 

If I could afford to - and wouldn't worry she'd get too used to just one thing in case it disappears / there's a recipe change at some point (she can't have the other flavours) I'd feed it all the time!



SixStar said:


> All flavours have gone down a storm with my boys


Knew you wouldn't be able to resist trying it!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Knew you wouldn't be able to resist trying it!


It was purchased purely in the name of research for this thread.... Singing:


----------



## Fluffster

Oh those look great, think I will get some for Daisy to alternate with her raw minces and Lily's Kitchen. Is it wrong that dog food sounds tasty?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We recently bought some tins of lukullus gustico think it's slightly different to the original

Lukullus Gustico Sensitive Beef Grain-Free at zooplus

Beef Sensitive with Parsnip, Spirulina & Evening Primrose: 50% beef (muscle meat, larynx, lung, liver), 20% potatoes, 19% carrots, 5% apple, 3% parsnip, 1% evening primrose, 1% spirulina, 1% organic Jerusalem artichoke essence*


----------



## Geolgrad

SixStar said:


> Really excellent stuff. When I finally get round to adding it to the Index, it'll be a Green.
> 
> All flavours have gone down a storm with my boys


Yay!! 
When I went throught the ingredients then looked at the price I couldn't believe it. Finally a well priced wet food.
Unfortunately Hera, Miss "I'm a princess cos my daddy told me so", has taken a dislike to the duck and plum. She just does not seem to like poultry wet dog food. But the venison when down well. Next up rabbit and salmon if I can get any.


----------



## janeandy

Ive just joined this forum after googling top rated wet & dry dog foods and found this forum ! We have 3 smallish dogs all on Lilys Kitchen with a little extra chicken mixed in....after reading some of these posts I'm wondering if its my fault sometimes they have smelly soft poo because of too much protein ??? I was just looking to see if I could swap to another brand of equal high ingredients ? I havent been too eager to swap before thinking they couldnt be fed anything better but not too sure now ..... I love reading about dogs eagerly waiting for their food and licking their plates this really never applies to our dogs ! They do eat it eventually but not that excited ....would love to hear what you think ! Should I try them with another brand and carry on looking at reviews ? After all Lilys is too expensive for them not be 3njoying and looking forward to mealtimes  We have a yorkie age 2 a shi/chi cross age 2 and a 6 month old puppy we've just rescued who is supposed to be Yorkie ....


----------



## Geolgrad

janeandy said:


> Ive just joined this forum after googling top rated wet & dry dog foods and found this forum ! We have 3 smallish dogs all on Lilys Kitchen with a little extra chicken mixed in....after reading some of these posts I'm wondering if its my fault sometimes they have smelly soft poo because of too much protein ??? I was just looking to see if I could swap to another brand of equal high ingredients ? I havent been too eager to swap before thinking they couldnt be fed anything better but not too sure now ..... I love reading about dogs eagerly waiting for their food and licking their plates this really never applies to our dogs ! They do eat it eventually but not that excited ....would love to hear what you think ! Should I try them with another brand and carry on looking at reviews ? After all Lilys is too expensive for them not be 3njoying and looking forward to mealtimes  We have a yorkie age 2 a shi/chi cross age 2 and a 6 month old puppy we've just rescued who is supposed to be Yorkie ....


Hera doesn't like Lilys kitchen food at all. She's a fussy eater but refuses to eat any of the Lilys Kitchen meat or kibble. I long for the day she gets as excited as Nyx does for food.


----------



## lullabydream

janeandy said:


> Ive just joined this forum after googling top rated wet & dry dog foods and found this forum ! We have 3 smallish dogs all on Lilys Kitchen with a little extra chicken mixed in....after reading some of these posts I'm wondering if its my fault sometimes they have smelly soft poo because of too much protein ??? I was just looking to see if I could swap to another brand of equal high ingredients ? I havent been too eager to swap before thinking they couldnt be fed anything better but not too sure now ..... I love reading about dogs eagerly waiting for their food and licking their plates this really never applies to our dogs ! They do eat it eventually but not that excited ....would love to hear what you think ! Should I try them with another brand and carry on looking at reviews ? After all Lilys is too expensive for them not be 3njoying and looking forward to mealtimes  We have a yorkie age 2 a shi/chi cross age 2 and a 6 month old puppy we've just rescued who is supposed to be Yorkie ....


If its all your dogs having stomach troubles, I would say you are overfeeding. I would check the actually amount you feed by weighing. If you haven't already done so. Adding a small bit of chicken to a toy breed may not help, but there should be no harm what so ever.

Lily's kitchen, although grain free is not particularly high in protein as fresh meat is used instead of meal.

I feed lily's kitchen to my Yorkie, who is now 4kg. When I got him in April he was about 1/2 kg underweight. I have been feeding him 100g a day, got his weight up and is now on 85g a day which after a little trial and error keeps his weight maintained at 4kg.

I still think for such a small dog, the feeding amounts are very high, due to the amount I am feeding. When I have got through the stash of lily's kitchen I am going to try him on applaws, as it is more cost effective to feed. If it doesn't work out, lily's kitchen it is because he does love woodland walk!

IGNORE POST, THOUGHT THIS WAS DRY FOOD INDEX.


----------



## EAD

I have another thread running about Alfies colitis and wet food has been mentioned. Lot of good quality tinned foods with various ingredients but if I wanted to try him on something would I be better sticking to plainer varieties with say chicken?


----------



## EAD

Natures Menu or lily's kitchen or Simpsons look ok.


----------



## VickynHolly

http://www.lovejoyspetfood.co.uk/product/pure-simple-wet-food-salmon-white-fish/

Is this better than Lilys kitchen fish one?, or Wainwrights fish one?. And out of the 3 which one would you fed?. It is easier for me to get hold of Lilys, but it cost more than the other 2.
The 2 wet foods I was giving Holly she reacted badly to. Something in the Lukullus tins made her itch like crazy. Same goes for the first one on your list, guessing it was beef, as all the tins have beef in. I stupidly gave her a tripe stick yesterday, itching came back.
She is fine with Purizon chicken and fish dry food.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> I have another thread running about Alfies colitis and wet food has been mentioned. Lot of good quality tinned foods with various ingredients but if I wanted to try him on something would I be better sticking to plainer varieties with say chicken?





EAD said:


> Natures Menu or lily's kitchen or Simpsons look ok.


Sorry to hear Alfie is still unwell 

Lily's Kitchen and Simpsons are both excellent foods - but both contain multiple proteins and LKs particularly has a lot of vegetables, added herbs etc, which I worry may further irritate an already upset stomach.

I would have a look at Arden Grange Sensitive - it's white fish and potato, limited ingredient and very bland on a sensitive stomach but is still highly palatable. Very low in fat too.



VickynHolly said:


> http://www.lovejoyspetfood.co.uk/product/pure-simple-wet-food-salmon-white-fish/
> 
> Is this better than Lilys kitchen fish one?, or Wainwrights fish one?. And out of the 3 which one would you fed?. It is easier for me to get hold of Lilys, but it cost more than the other 2.
> The 2 wet foods I was giving Holly she reacted badly to. Something in the Lukullus tins made her itch like crazy. Same goes for the first one on your list, guessing it was beef, as all the tins have beef in. I stupidly gave her a tripe stick yesterday, itching came back.
> She is fine with Purizon chicken and fish dry food.


Out of the three, Lily's Kitchen would be my preference - but Wainwrights (do you mean Fishmongers?) and that one both look excellent too.


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> Sorry to hear Alfie is still unwell
> 
> Lily's Kitchen and Simpsons are both excellent foods - but both contain multiple proteins and LKs particularly has a lot of vegetables, added herbs etc, which I worry may further irritate an already upset stomach.
> 
> I would have a look at Arden Grange Sensitive - it's white fish and potato, limited ingredient and very bland on a sensitive stomach but is still highly palatable. Very low in fat too.
> 
> Out of the three, Lily's Kitchen would be my preference - but Wainwrights (do you mean Fishmongers?) and that one both look excellent too.


Thanks. I have brought the newest one out as it is all chicken, so hopefully she can have 2 flavours of Lilys Kitchen. Hopefully she likes this one, she likes the fish one.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> TSomething in the Lukullus tins made her itch like crazy. Same goes for the first one on your list, guessing it was beef, as all the tins have beef in.


Have you tried all the Lukullus tins?

Reason for asking - Maisie has Colitis and Chicken (and fish) is the only meat she can tolerate

I did previously try a couple of the Lukullus tins (I think it was the turkey & rabbit and another one) but they didn't agree with her - they do seem to have a lot of added herbs & things

However, the chicken one doesn't and is a lot more bland

Lukullus Summer Menu: Tender Chicken 5 + 1 Free! | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Have you tried all the Lukullus tins?
> 
> Reason for asking - Maisie has Colitis and Chicken (and fish) is the only meat she can tolerate
> 
> I did previously try a couple of the Lukullus tins (I think it was the turkey & rabbit and another one) but they didn't agree with her - they do seem to have a lot of added herbs & things
> 
> However, the chicken one doesn't and is a lot more bland
> 
> Lukullus Summer Menu: Tender Chicken 5 + 1 Free! | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


No. I got this one Lukullus Saver Pack 24 x 800g | Free P+P on orders £29+ at zooplus! mix pack 3.
I have loads of it left. Luckily Ted is fine on it, will last him months, I think a tin last him about 5 meals. So I can't really order anymore at the minute.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> No. I got this one Lukullus Saver Pack 24 x 800g | Free P+P on orders £29+ at zooplus! mix pack 3.
> I have loads of it left. Luckily Ted is fine on it, will last him months, I think a tin last him about 5 meals. So I can't really order anymore at the minute.


I have loads of the chicken (I've bulk ordered so we've enough to do her rotation until it'll be available again next year - it will disappear soon )

If you want to try a tin, happy to send it?


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> I have loads of the chicken (I've bulk ordered so we've enough to do her rotation until it'll be available again next year - it will disappear soon )
> 
> If you want to try a tin, happy to send it?


Thanks, that is such a kind offer. But I'm not sure if rice makes her itch as well. It got so bad that she was getting red marks. I'm hoping she is fine with potatoes otherwise I will be limited, I hate giving her just dry food.
I just need to find a chicken or fish long lasting chew, but she is very fussy about chews, and all her long lasting ones are beef. Plus Ted can't have them, they take him hours to eat, and then Holly pinches them of him. Luckily my sisters Staffie loves both sorts.


----------



## Lilylass

No worries - if you change your mind at any time, let me know.


You're making me thankful I've just got Maisie's 'issues' to sort out! 

Good luck with finding something - and hope the potato works for her (it sadly didn't agree with Maisie - no 2 are the same are they! )


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> T
> I just need to find a chicken or fish long lasting chew, but she is very fussy about chews, and all her long lasting ones are beef.


Have you tried the Lily's Kitchen fish skins? - they're chewy and long lasting - not hard and crunchy like F4D fish skins.


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> Have you tried the Lily's Kitchen fish skins? - they're chewy and long lasting - not hard and crunchy like F4D fish skins.


She has them already. They last her 5 minutes Max.
I thought about raw bones, but all the long lasting ones are beef I think.
I see Millie's Wolfheart do a fish skin bar, no idea how long they last though. Fish things always seem to be a big hit with her luckily!.


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> She has them already. They last her 5 minutes Max.
> I thought about raw bones, but all the long lasting ones are beef I think.
> I see Millie's Wolfheart do a fish skin bar, no idea how long they last though. Fish things always seem to be a big hit with her luckily!.


Lamb spine, lamb ribs, pork ribs, trotters, whole chicken frames, turkey necks, whole rabbits... the list is endless for beef-free longer lasting raw chews. There is also porkhide, which is a bit like rawhide in texture but made from pork rather than beef.


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> Lamb spine, lamb ribs, pork ribs, trotters, whole chicken frames, turkey necks, whole rabbits... the list is endless for beef-free longer lasting raw chews. There is also porkhide, which is a bit like rawhide in texture but made from pork rather than beef.


Oh thanks, I will have to pop into the butchers soon, or Morrisons.
Holly hates rawhide, so I doubt she would like porkhide. She also hates stagbars.


----------



## EAD

Thanks Sixstar, I have a couple of trays of fishmongers finest white fish and potato here, it looks very similar to the arden grange. Wondering if it's worth trying him on wet food instead of the fishmongers dry kibble he's getting atm.

Would wet food be gentler on the tum.


----------



## Nataliee

VickynHolly said:


> She has them already. They last her 5 minutes Max.
> I thought about raw bones, but all the long lasting ones are beef I think.
> I see Millie's Wolfheart do a fish skin bar, no idea how long they last though. Fish things always seem to be a big hit with her luckily!.


What about these?
fish-treats-tree-trunks


----------



## Nataliee

Not sure if it's already mentioned on here but I noticed earlier that barking heads have now brought out some wet foods


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Nataliee said:


> Not sure if it's already mentioned on here but I noticed earlier that barking heads have now brought out some wet foods


I saw the fusspot one the other day. I got a bag of fusspot to use as treats and mine love it

Composition: Salmon 60%, Potato, Carrots, Peas, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Tomato, Kelp, Basil
analytical constituents: Protein 10%, fat content 10%, Inorganic Matter 2.5%, Crude Fibre 1%, Moisture 75%.
nutritional additives (per kg) vitamins: Vitamin A 3,000iu, Vitamin D3 420iu, Vitamin E 40mg, Vitamin B Complex 26mg
no added synthetic colourings, flavourings or preservatives.
trace elements as compounds (per kg): Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 107mg, Manganese Sulphate 12mg, Sodium Selenite 0.9mg, Calcium Iodate 0.6mg/kg


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic

Hello

Which of these green - ie good - wet foods would be suitable for a puppy? The breeder we are getting ours from says they should be on puppy food till 12 months. Is this the case and assuming it is which is the best to feed so they get the right vitamins etc needed for growth.

Thanks!


----------



## SixStar

Any will be fine, there is no need for a puppy food at all.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Just spot this on the Berriewoods Website :

Cambrian Natural Menu Multi Pack Working/Sporting 10x395g

Lamb / Chicken / Duck / Turkey/ Fish 60%, Rice 5%, Peas 2%, Carrots 2%, Salmon Oil, Seaweed, Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondrotin, Yucca, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract, Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Bargain!! It's been there for a while. They make Natures Harvest now so it could be a mix of the left overs. Great that BW take advantage of it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Mum2Heidi said:


> Bargain!! It's been there for a while. They make Natures Harvest now so it could be a mix of the left overs. Great that BW take advantage of it


It seems pretty decent too, I may give it a go definitely works out cheaper than WW Grain Free!


----------



## babycham2002

bloody eck that's cheap


----------



## 1290423

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Just spot this on the Berriewoods Website :
> 
> Cambrian Natural Menu Multi Pack Working/Sporting 10x395g
> 
> Lamb / Chicken / Duck / Turkey/ Fish 60%, Rice 5%, Peas 2%, Carrots 2%, Salmon Oil, Seaweed, Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondrotin, Yucca, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract, Vitamins and Minerals.


That's what I am feeding at the moment!
You have to buy 14 boxes to get it at that rice!
There is NO smell to the meat at all! 
and the first lot we got two boxes had burst out and we had maggots!
but they did sort it out quickly!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

babycham2002 said:


> bloody eck that's cheap


Less than £30 for 40 trays is mega cheap!


----------



## SixStar

I've updated this to bring it inline with the dry food Index - all listing are now based on feeding a 25kg dog, rather than an 15kg one. Have also updated ingredients and prices where appropriate and caught up with the new foods that needed to be added.

If anyone has any of the following foods at home and could tell me the RDA for a 25kg dog, I'd be very grateful!  - Bob & Lush pouches, Fish4Dogs salmon mousse pouches, HiLife Spoil Me pouches, Sainsburys Delicious Collection trays and Taste Of The Wild cans. Thanks!


----------



## HelenH01

SixStar, thanks so much for doing this, it must have taken you a lot of time! I have bought some Wainrights wet and Charlie really liked it.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> I've updated this to bring it inline with the dry food Index - all listing are now based on feeding a 25kg dog, rather than an 15kg one. Have also updated ingredients and prices where appropriate and caught up with the new foods that needed to be added.
> 
> If anyone has any of the following foods at home and could tell me the RDA for a 25kg dog, I'd be very grateful!  - Bob & Lush pouches, Fish4Dogs salmon mousse pouches, HiLife Spoil Me pouches, Sainsburys Delicious Collection trays and Taste Of The Wild cans. Thanks!


My Mam buys the HiLife Spoil me pouches and the feeding guide is : As a guide feed one pouch per day for every 7-10kg of body weight


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Mam buys the HiLife Spoil me pouches and the feeding guide is : As a guide feed one pouch per day for every 7-10kg of body weight


That's great, thank you very much. Will update later


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Tried to find the Bob and Lush info but seems they only suggest feeding it with the dry!

Puppy Feeding Guide | See What Your Growing Puppy Needs


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Tried to find the Bob and Lush info but seems they only suggest feeding it with the dry!
> 
> Puppy Feeding Guide | See What Your Growing Puppy Needs


Yes, I'd seen that - have emailed so hopefully they'll get back to me soon 

I do have a single pouch of it here, must have been a sample. It says it's a complete food but doesn't have any feeding guides on at all, perhaps they're on the outer boxes. Very strange.

Has your order of Cambrian arrived yet? Would you mind letting me know what it's like when you use it please?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Yes, I'd seen that - have emailed so hopefully they'll get back to me soon
> 
> I do have a single pouch of it here, must have been a sample. It says it's a complete food but doesn't have any feeding guides on at all, perhaps they're on the outer boxes. Very strange.
> 
> Has your order of Cambrian arrived yet? Would you mind letting me know what it's like when you use it please?


It should hopefully be arriving today I missed it yesterday! I am rather intrigued to see what it is like as it's a complete bargain!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Cambrian Natural arrived 

It looks exactly the same as Wainwrights trays same consistency etc. Doesn't smell as strong but still went down a treat with my lot! Doesn't seem to have as many veggie chunks in it

Very impressed so far!


----------



## SixStar

Looks good! Do you know what flavours you're getting or is it just a complete mix up?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Looks good! Do you know what flavours you're getting or is it just a complete mix up?


It's a mix of all the flavours no way to really tell a bit like the WW trays x


----------



## Tillystar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> It's a mix of all the flavours no way to really tell a bit like the WW trays x


Does it not say on one side like WW trays do? X


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

rachelholmes said:


> Does it not say on one side like WW trays do? X


You are totally right it does! The writing is yellow so I never noticed :lol:


----------



## Tillystar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Mam buys the HiLife Spoil me pouches and the feeding guide is : As a guide feed one pouch per day for every 7-10kg of body weight


Hilife spoil me pouches are a complimentary topper rather then a complete wet food x


----------



## babycham2002

SixStar said:


> If anyone has any of the following foods at home and could tell me the RDA for a 25kg dog, I'd be very grateful!  - Bob & Lush pouches, Fish4Dogs salmon mousse pouches, HiLife Spoil Me pouches, Sainsburys Delicious Collection trays and Taste Of The Wild cans. Thanks!


It is listed as complimentary feed


But unbelievably this is the genuine feeding guideline :lol:


----------



## SixStar

rachelholmes said:


> Hilife spoil me pouches are a complimentary topper rather then a complete wet food x


Thanks, have it listed as such  Complimentary foods are marked with an asterix in the Index.



babycham2002 said:


> It is listed as complimentary feed
> 
> 
> But unbelievably this is the genuine feeding guideline :lol:


Thanks for that - wow, that's quite some complex feeding guide isn't it?! :lol:


----------



## SaniWes

Hi, I found these when searching for good quality food Collards | Senior - Hypoallergenic Senior Dog Food
Collards Dry and Wet Food, they look good and im assuming would be coded Green?


----------



## SaniWes

I was particularly interested because they do a Senior/Lite range and in 2 flavours!


----------



## SixStar

SaniWes said:


> Hi, I found these when searching for good quality food Collards | Senior - Hypoallergenic Senior Dog Food
> Collards Dry and Wet Food, they look good and im assuming would be coded Green?


Welcome to the forum!

Just added the wet food as a Green, the dry food is already listed in the dry food Index and is an Orange.

* COLLARDS trays (turkey, rice & vegetables)*

*Price (10 x 400g trays): * £14.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £5.57

*Ingredients:*Turkey (60%), brown rice (20%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), potatoes (5%), minerals, dried kelp, sunflower oil, salmon oil.


----------



## VickynHolly

Greenswoods have a wet food out
Greenwoods Adult Chicken & Brown Rice | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus


----------



## BlueJay

I have a box of Bob & Lush wet 
Feeding guide for 25kg says 550g per meal, assuming dog has two meals per day


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> Greenswoods have a wet food out
> Greenwoods Adult Chicken & Brown Rice | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus


* GREENWOODS trays (chicken & rice)*

*Price (6 x 395g trays): * £5.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.98

*Ingredients:* Chicken (65%), brown rice (5%), whole oats (2%), sunflower oil (0.5%), seaweed (0.5%), minerals



BlueJay said:


> I have a box of Bob & Lush wet
> Feeding guide for 25kg says 550g per meal, assuming dog has two meals per day


Great, thank you. 11 pouches a day!


----------



## Elmo86

I'm really surprised that Sainsburys is green! I do my weekly shop at Sainsburys and I'm going to try Elmo on the food and see if he likes it. Cheaper than what he has now and easier to get! Thank you for this thread.


----------



## SixStar

Elmo86 said:


> I'm really surprised that Sainsburys is green! I do my weekly shop at Sainsburys and I'm going to try Elmo on the food and see if he likes it. Cheaper than what he has now and easier to get! Thank you for this thread.


Only Sainsbury's The Delicious Collection - NOT the regular Sainsbury's own brand.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Thought it may be worth posting in here, anyone who uses the webbox natural trays they are currently on 5 for £4 in Asda


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Forgot to add! I also saw and advert for "NEW" pedigree pouches " Real Meals" 
Not sure how different they are to the normal pouches.

Pedigree UK | Food And Treats | Wet-Pouch | Pouch in Gravy Real Meals 12 x 100g

With Beef and Vegetables: Meat and Animal Derivatives (30% including 4% Beef), Vegetables (4% Carrots and Peas), Cereals, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.5% Dried Sugar Beet Pulp), Minerals, Oils and Fats (0.45% Sunflower Oil), Vegetable Protein Extracts


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Forgot to add! I also saw and advert for "NEW" pedigree pouches " Real Meals"
> Not sure how different they are to the normal pouches.
> 
> Pedigree UK | Food And Treats | Wet-Pouch | Pouch in Gravy Real Meals 12 x 100g


*PEDIGREE REAL MEALS pouches (beef & vegetables in gravy)*

*Price (12 x 100g): * £3.50
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (30% including 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrots and peas), cereals, derivatives of vegetable Origin (0.5% dried sugar beet pulp), minerals, oils and fats (0.45% sunflower oil), vegetable protein extracts

About as bad as the original I think! 

How are you getting on with the Cumbrian trays? Must say just opened a couple of tins of the Billy & Margot limited edition Winter variety... nearly went onto a plate with some mash for myself!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *PEDIGREE REAL MEALS pouches (beef & vegetables in gravy)*
> 
> *Price (12 x 100g): * £3.50
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (30% including 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrots and peas), cereals, derivatives of vegetable Origin (0.5% dried sugar beet pulp), minerals, oils and fats (0.45% sunflower oil), vegetable protein extracts
> 
> About as bad as the original I think!
> 
> How are you getting on with the Cumbrian trays? Must say just opened a couple of tins of the Billy & Margot limited edition Winter variety... nearly went onto a plate with some mash for myself!!


Thought they may have been! I've never looked at pedigree itself so wasn't sure :lol:

My lot are thoroughly enjoying them, they have very little smell if I'm honest in comparison to other wet foods I have tried. I seemed to have got a full 40 packs of Turkey and Veg which I was concerned with as sometimes Blade will go off eating the same thing day in and day out however we are down to the last 7 days worth of trays and he's yet to turn his nose up!

I have been looking at something to order for the dogs Christmas Dinner meals so will have a look at the Billy & Margot , they had the Lilys Kitchen last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. I must say I love the smell of the Webbox Natural trays they remind me of sausage meat stuffing!


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Thought they may have been! I've never looked at pedigree itself so wasn't sure :lol:
> 
> My lot are thoroughly enjoying them, they have very little smell if I'm honest in comparison to other wet foods I have tried. I seemed to have got a full 40 packs of Turkey and Veg which I was concerned with as sometimes Blade will go off eating the same thing day in and day out however we are down to the last 7 days worth of trays and he's yet to turn his nose up!
> 
> I have been looking at something to order for the dogs Christmas Dinner meals so will have a look at the Billy & Margot , they had the Lilys Kitchen last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. I must say I love the smell of the Webbox Natural trays they remind me of sausage meat stuffing!


Sounds good then  I was intending to order some when I next ran low on wet, but went a bit mad at Discover Dogs the other week and won't be running low on wet food again for another little while 

Got some of the Lily's Kitchen Christmas three bird roast too but not opened any of them yet. Webbox Naturals are doing a Christmas dinner aswell, but again, not opened any of those yet.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Sounds good then  I was intending to order some when I next ran low on wet, but went a bit mad at Discover Dogs the other week and won't be running low on wet food again for another little while
> 
> Got some of the Lily's Kitchen Christmas three bird roast too but not opened any of them yet. Webbox Naturals are doing a Christmas dinner aswell, but again, not opened any of those yet.


Ohhh really? I missed out on Discover Dogs as I couldn't get anyone to dogsit my brood . My sister would normally do it but she's been in hospital and not very well so didn't like to ask. I got some of the webbox trays in the other day ASDA are now stocking the beef variety along side the chicken and lamb.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ohhh really? I missed out on Discover Dogs as I couldn't get anyone to dogsit my brood . My sister would normally do it but she's been in hospital and not very well so didn't like to ask. I got some of the webbox trays in the other day ASDA are now stocking the beef variety along side the chicken and lamb.


Sorry to hear your sister is poorly - hope she's soon on the mend.

The Webbox Christmas dinner is in a red lidded tray, 60% turkey and sausage I think.


----------



## Fluffster

Belle loves her Cambrian, she's actually licking the bowl clean


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Spotted Titmuss are stocking "Lovejoys"
They do grain free as well Wet | Lovejoys Pet Food
Plus kibble
(sorry if it's been mentioned already)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Sorry to hear your sister is poorly - hope she's soon on the mend.
> 
> The Webbox Christmas dinner is in a red lidded tray, 60% turkey and sausage I think.


A Christmas dog food list would be fab! Hint hint


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> A Christmas dog food list would be fab! Hint hint


Ok I'll do one :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Ok I'll do one :lol:


Thank you 

I would have had no idea about the webbox one if you hadn't said :lol:

It's what I get for missing DD


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> A Christmas dog food list would be fab! Hint hint





ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Thank you
> 
> I would have had no idea about the webbox one if you hadn't said :lol:
> 
> It's what I get for missing DD


*BILLY + MARGOT (turkey, winter root vegetables, sage & cranberry) *

*Price (400g can): * £2.45
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.35

*Ingredients:* Turkey (60%), carrots (4%) swede (4%) potato, apple, herbs (including sage [0.5%], rosemary, parsley, mint , marjoram and oregano) flaxseed, green beans, seaweed, cranberries (0.5%), salmon oil, mannan oligosaccharides, minerals 

* * * * *

*LILY'S KITCHEN (three bird roast) *

*Price (400g can): * £2.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £7.47

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared meat (60% including 40% turkey, 10% goose, 10% duck), parsnips, swiss chard, carrots, cranberries, apples, vitamins, minerals, thyme, golden rod, nettle, aniseed, celery seed, rosehips, marigold petals, cleavers, kelp, alfalfa, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root

* * * * *

*LILY'S (christmas dinner with all the trimmings) *

*Price (400g can): * £2.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.89

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared meat (55% including 38% turkey, 12% goose, 5% duck) potatoes, carrots, green beans, apples, cranberries, rosemary, thyme, prebiotics FOS & MOS, peppermint, rosehips, green tea extract, minerals

* * * * *

*SAINSBURY'S THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION (christmas dinner) *

*Price (400g tray): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* TBA

*Ingredients:* Turkey (60%), potatoes (15%), brown rice (10%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), minerals, cranberries, sunflower oil, salmon oil, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars

* * * * *

*LUKULLUS cans (winter menu, goose with potatoes & red cabbage) *

*Price (6 x 400g): * £5.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.47

*Ingredients:* Meat & offal (67% [meat, heart, stomach, liver, throat] exclusively from poultry [min 20% goose]), meat stock, potato, red cabbage, sunflower oil

* * * *

*WEBBOX trays (natural festive dinner) *

*Price (400g): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2

*Ingredients:* Chicken (56%), turkey (4%), carrots (4%), peas (4%), brown rice (4%), potato (2%), seaweed, chicory (0.2%), sage (0.1%).

* * * * *

I'm only aware of one Christmas kibble so will just add this one here too....

*POOCH & MUTT (christmas dinner) *

*Price (600g): * £8.99
*Price per kilo: * £14.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.49

*Ingredients:* Turkey (50% including 28% freshly prepared turkey, 20% dried turkey, 2% turkey stock), sweet potato (26%), peas, potato (6%), beet pulp, linseed, omega 3 supplement, vitamins, minerals, vegetable stock, cranberry, FOS, MOS


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *BILLY + MARGOT (turkey, winter root vegetables, sage & cranberry) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £2.45
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £7.35
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (60%), carrots (4%) swede (4%) potato, apple, herbs (including sage [0.5%], rosemary, parsley, mint , marjoram and oregano) flaxseed, green beans, seaweed, cranberries (0.5%), salmon oil, mannan oligosaccharides, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LILY'S KITCHEN (three bird roast) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £2.49
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £7.47
> 
> *Ingredients:* Freshly prepared meat (60% including 40% turkey, 10% goose, 10% duck), parsnips, swiss chard, carrots, cranberries, apples, vitamins, minerals, thyme, golden rod, nettle, aniseed, celery seed, rosehips, marigold petals, cleavers, kelp, alfalfa, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LILY'S (christmas dinner with all the trimmings) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £2.29
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £6.89
> 
> *Ingredients:* Freshly prepared meat (55% including 38% turkey, 12% goose, 5% duck) potatoes, carrots, green beans, apples, cranberries, rosemary, thyme, prebiotics FOS & MOS, peppermint, rosehips, green tea extract, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *SAINSBURY'S THE DELICIOUS COLLECTION (christmas dinner) *
> 
> *Price (400g tray): * £1
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* TBA
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (60%), potatoes (15%), brown rice (10%), carrots (5%), peas (5%), minerals, cranberries, sunflower oil, salmon oil, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LUKULLUS cans (winter menu, goose with potatoes & red cabbage) *
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g): * £5.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.47
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat & offal (67% [meat, heart, stomach, liver, throat] exclusively from poultry [min 20% goose]), meat stock, potato, red cabbage, sunflower oil
> 
> * * * *
> 
> *WEBBOX trays (natural festive dinner with turkey) *
> 
> *Price (400g): * £1
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2
> 
> *Ingredients:* To follow
> 
> I can't find the ingredients for the Webbox one anywhere online  Went to get the couple of trays I had to have a look and turns out Oz and Harvey were being a pain in the bum when I was out the other evening, so OH put it in Kongs for them :lol: So I have emailed Webbox, and will update when they get back to me
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> I'm only aware of one Christmas kibble so will just add this one here too....
> 
> *POOCH & MUTT (christmas dinner) *
> 
> *Price (600g): * £8.99
> *Price per kilo: * £14.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* 300g
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.49
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (50% including 28% freshly prepared turkey, 20% dried turkey, 2% turkey stock), sweet potato (26%), peas, potato (6%), beet pulp, linseed, omega 3 supplement, vitamins, minerals, vegetable stock, cranberry, FOS, MOS


Oooo thats fab! The Billy and Margot one does sound good enough to eat! I always found it strange that the webbox website is very quiet about it's ingredients it is probably a habit from the chub days where we don't want to even know what is in there!


----------



## SixStar

Webbox have came back to me, so updated accordingly


----------



## EAD

Just bought a couple of the Evolution tins and wondering if they're suitable for a 12 year old westie.

Looked at protein levels etc and they're not much different than the fishmongers finest mature tray.

She is currently fed fishmongers finest kibble.


----------



## EAD

Reduced her kibble at lunchtime and gave her a couple of heaped teaspoons of Evolution Chicken, Turkey & Fish. Wolfed down and bowl licked and licked and licked.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> Just bought a couple of the Evolution tins and wondering if they're suitable for a 12 year old westie.
> 
> Looked at protein levels etc and they're not much different than the fishmongers finest mature tray.
> 
> She is currently fed fishmongers finest kibble.


No reason why not 

Not tried it here yet, will pick up a can next time I'm in PAH.


----------



## babycham2002

Just cause no one else will appreciate my excitement quite so much 

My ASDA delivery came with this lovely lot, the dogs absolutely love the webbox.



And then I took delivery of this nice haul as well as they sent me a voucher  Happy times.


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm that should keep them happy for a bit!


Popped into Asda today to get some Weebox & there was no chicken  (loads of Lamb but Maisie can't have it) 

Might try again tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed they get a delivery tonight!


----------



## SixStar

babycham2002 said:


> Just cause no one else will appreciate my excitement quite so much
> 
> My ASDA delivery came with this lovely lot, the dogs absolutely love the webbox.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I took delivery of this nice haul as well as they sent me a voucher  Happy times.


Lots of goodies there to keep them happy!  I daren't photograph my wet food haul - bit out of hand considering I only feed it in Kongs


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

babycham2002 said:


> Just cause no one else will appreciate my excitement quite so much
> 
> My ASDA delivery came with this lovely lot, the dogs absolutely love the webbox.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I took delivery of this nice haul as well as they sent me a voucher  Happy times.


Do you think the webbox smells as good as I do ?


----------



## babycham2002

Lilylass said:


> mmmm that should keep them happy for a bit!
> Popped into Asda today to get some Weebox & there was no chicken  (loads of Lamb but Maisie can't have it)
> Might try again tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed they get a delivery tonight!


Fingers and paws crossed for chicken here 



SixStar said:


> Lots of goodies there to keep them happy!  I daren't photograph my wet food haul - bit out of hand considering I only feed it in Kongs


Ha ha you bad lady you. I just love a cupboard full of goodies 



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Do you think the webbox smells as good as I do ?


Yup lol, tis rather yum.

Oh and what about the easy open trays!! Hello! No one mentioned that little gem.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Do you think the webbox smells as good as I do ?


Well that depends on what perfume you wear :001_tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Lots of goodies there to keep them happy!  I daren't photograph my wet food haul - bit out of hand considering I only feed it in Kongs


mmmmm think I've heard that somewhere before! 



babycham2002 said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for chicken here


Thanks  my mum wants me to get her 10 trays too.....  I gave her a couple to try for Katie and mum says shes absolutely loving it as well!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm think I've heard that somewhere before!


There was a fabulous stall at Discover Dogs, think they were called the Thoughtful Pet Food Company, or something along those lines. They had singles of all the good brands that you can normally only get online in multipacks or at least not singularly without huge delivery charges - and they were all mix & match - 5 tins for £10. I very much took them up on their offer 

And it wasn't as if we needed much wet anyway...

Oh well, there are worst stock piling addictions to have I'm sure!


----------



## Lilylass

Tell me about it! 

I had (at the start of Sept) enough Lukullus Summer Menu to last Maisie through to next summer when it's next available (1 can = 4 days & then she has 4 days of other stuff, then another can if that makes sense?)

I have a fair bit of Sainsbury's DC too ..... and NM Country Hunter .... and normal NM cans ..... and a few WW / Burns / NM pouches to use up (won't be buying more of those) 

I was thinking earlier, that I must go through 'her' cupboard and see what else is in there!


I'm not much better with the cats! I've just placed an order for Mia this week which will last her about 4 months  She only likes the expensive stuff and the delivery charges unless you order a lot are quite a lot so I stock up a couple of times a year for her!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> I had (at the start of Sept) enough Lukullus Summer Menu to last Maisie through to next summer when it's next available (1 can = 4 days & then she has 4 days of other stuff, then another can if that makes sense?)
> 
> I have a fair bit of Sainsbury's DC too ..... and NM Country Hunter .... and normal NM cans ..... and a few WW / Burns / NM pouches to use up (won't be buying more of those)
> 
> I was thinking earlier, that I must go through 'her' cupboard and see what else is in there!
> 
> I'm not much better with the cats! I've just placed an order for Mia this week which will last her about 4 months  She only likes the expensive stuff and the delivery charges unless you order a lot are quite a lot so I stock up a couple of times a year for her!


Ah now the cat forces me to behave myself. If I brought a bulk lot of her food I know the little sod would decide a couple of days afterwards that she didn't like it anymore! - so I only ever have enough of her food in to last a week or two!

Dog _cupboard?_ You're doing well. It's the dog double garage here!  :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

SixStar said:


> There was a fabulous stall at Discover Dogs, think they were called the Thoughtful Pet Food Company, or something along those lines. They had singles of all the good brands that you can normally only get online in multipacks or at least not singularly without huge delivery charges - and they were all mix & match - 5 tins for £10. I very much took them up on their offer
> 
> And it wasn't as if we needed much wet anyway...
> 
> Oh well, there are worst stock piling addictions to have I'm sure!


Oh no, that sounds heavenly!! Gutted I didnt make it up there.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Ah now the cat forces me to behave myself. If I brought a bulk lot of her food I know the little sod would decide a couple of days afterwards that she didn't like it anymore! - so I only ever have enough of her food in to last a week or two!
> 
> Dog _cupboard?_ You're doing well. It's the dog double garage here!  :lol:


Lol typical cat! Will drop you a message re her tom (read at end for why!!)

Err meant to have the '' marks around cupboard too  - its really a great big ruddy sideboard that is gradually having hoooman stuff removed as pet food accumulates 

I'm a bit wary of keeping it in the garage now as I had a few tins go off one winter when it was really cold  (might just be coincidence but don't want to take the chance when I have somewhere inside to hoard - oops 'store' - it!

*phew that was hard work - now on tablet & predictive text is awful!*


----------



## babycham2002

I dream of a garage. 
Unfortunately the rats found (read chewed a bleeding great hole) their way into my shed and ate a big load of the rescues donated food over the summer (has since been moved to another location) Although guess which foods they chose  The Bakers and the Wagg.

When I took it away I expect there was some rats going around with serious withdrawal symptoms going on. 

Other choices available to them were JWB, RC and Wainwrights, fortunately they were okay


----------



## Lilylass

babycham2002 said:


> I dream of a garage.
> Unfortunately the rats found (read chewed a bleeding great hole) their way into my shed and ate a big load of the rescues donated food over the summer (has since been moved to another location) Although guess which foods they chose  The Bakers and the Wagg.


Urgh - not good 

We used to keep the horses feed in steel bins in the stables (for the same reason) so might be worth seeing if you can pick up any on local buying/selling/giving away sites


----------



## victoria171168

I seem to pick up a lot of bargains via eBay.
Lukullus at 70p a can and today l picked up 44 trays of naturediet for £20 .

I also buy a lot of my dried food via eBay for friends and family as some amazing bargains to be had.

My friends joke l am their local pet shop as l always have 5 sacks of food here and extra worming/flea stuff if they need it.


----------



## SixStar

victoria171168 said:


> I seem to pick up a lot of bargains via eBay.
> Lukullus at 70p a can and today l picked up 44 trays of naturediet for £20 .
> 
> I also buy a lot of my dried food via eBay for friends and family as some amazing bargains to be had.
> 
> My friends joke l am their local pet shop as l always have 5 sacks of food here and extra worming/flea stuff if they need it.


Good steal on the Lukullus  Wouldn't touch Naturediet at the moment if it was 44 trays for £2 though - hopefully the lot you've brought will be ok. Had to laugh at yours being the local pet shop. My son says the same about me :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Lilylass said:


> Urgh - not good
> 
> We used to keep the horses feed in steel bins in the stables (for the same reason) so might be worth seeing if you can pick up any on local buying/selling/giving away sites


Oh that's a really good idea ta. I have a couple that I kept for my fosters in one of those strong tubs with the interlocking tops.



victoria171168 said:


> I seem to pick up a lot of bargains via eBay.
> Lukullus at 70p a can and today l picked up 44 trays of naturediet for £20 .
> 
> I also buy a lot of my dried food via eBay for friends and family as some amazing bargains to be had.
> 
> My friends joke l am their local pet shop as l always have 5 sacks of food here and extra worming/flea stuff if they need it.


Would you be willing to give some tips on how you do that? 
Do you follow certain sellers who have bargains? Search regularly for the brands you like? I would love to know


----------



## Lilylass

victoria171168 said:


> I seem to pick up a lot of bargains via eBay.
> Lukullus at 70p a can and today l picked up 44 trays of naturediet for £20 .





babycham2002 said:


> Would you be willing to give some tips on how you do that?
> Do you follow certain sellers who have bargains? Search regularly for the brands you like? I would love to know


Snap!

I tried the last time after you said you'd got trays of something or other (I can't remember what it was but it was an absolute steel!) and failed miserably!


----------



## victoria171168

What l tend to do is everyday l type in dog food ,click on the pet supplies bit on the left hand side column.

Then l click on auction and newly listed just to see what is available.

If nothing springs to mind then l click on all listings and try nearest first just to see if any local bargains.

I use " petesteem" sellers a lot as they do most stuff at least £10 cheaper for most bags of food and l get loads of tinned bargains.

If you want something specific then just put it into eBay search bar and its amazing what you can find.you just have to persevere.

Also any best offer items put in the lowest bid first and then they can always counteroffer.


----------



## babycham2002

victoria171168 said:


> What l tend to do is everyday l type in dog food ,click on the pet supplies bit on the left hand side column.
> 
> Then l click on auction and newly listed just to see what is available.
> 
> If nothing springs to mind then l click on all listings and try nearest first just to see if any local bargains.
> 
> I use " petesteem" sellers a lot as they do most stuff at least £10 cheaper for most bags of food and l get loads of tinned bargains.
> 
> If you want something specific then just put it into eBay search bar and its amazing what you can find.you just have to persevere.
> 
> Also any best offer items put in the lowest bid first and then they can always counteroffer.


That's really kind of you thank you


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Found a couple more "winter" or Christmas edition foods! 

Herrmanns Winter Menu

Ingredients 50% venison*, apples*, squash*, sea buck thorn*, clover honey*
This dog food only contains animal protein from the meat listed above.

* = From organic farms

Additives: According to the manufacturer this product does not contain additives

Rocco Winter Menu

Ingredients:
Meat and animal by-products (min. 30% goose),potatoes (100%), minerals
Rocco Winter Menu is a complete wet dog food


----------



## EAD

Evolution wet food going down well. 

Just wondering does it have high protein level and does that have an effect on kidneys. Lily has had urine problems so not sure if grain free is better or worse for that.

Have read different opinions.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Found a couple more "winter" or Christmas edition foods!
> 
> Herrmanns Winter Menu
> 
> Ingredients 50% venison*, apples*, squash*, sea buck thorn*, clover honey*
> This dog food only contains animal protein from the meat listed above.
> 
> * = From organic farms
> 
> Additives: According to the manufacturer this product does not contain additives
> 
> Rocco Winter Menu
> 
> Ingredients:
> Meat and animal by-products (min. 30% goose),potatoes (100%), minerals
> Rocco Winter Menu is a complete wet dog food


*HERMANNS WINTER MENU (venison) *

*Price (6 x 400g can): * £11.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.96

*Ingredients:* Venison (50%), apples, squash, sea buck thorn, clover honey

* * * * *

*ROCCO WINTER MENU (beef, goose & potato) *

*Price (6 x 800g can): * £7.49
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (min 30% goose), potatoes, minerals



EAD said:


> Evolution wet food going down well.
> 
> Just wondering does it have high protein level and does that have an effect on kidneys. Lily has had urine problems so not sure if grain free is better or worse for that.
> 
> Have read different opinions.


I am very much a believer in the quality of protein being the important thing, not the quantity. High quality animal protein, such as that in Evolution, is MUCH easier for a dog to process than low grade cereal or plant based protein.

My oldies at 11 & 12, eat a very high protein diet - all of which is species appropriate animal protein - no issues!


----------



## EAD

Thanks, she is loving it. I read so many different opinions it's confusing and I just want to feed the best for her.

On a different subject, Kylas bloods showed creatinine at upper end of normal which I as far as I know is kidney related. She is fed fishmongers finest kibble and I wondered if kibble was best for her but she has sensitive tum so I can't chop and change too much.

Vets don't think anything to worry about but said I could leave it urine sample if I wanted to check.

Food is maybe irrelevant.


----------



## EAD

Ok so update on Evolution, Lily is still loving it and has tried a couple of different flavours. Have duck and rabbit here too. 

One thing I have noticed is there is definitely less poo than on fishmongers finest kibble. 

I'm giving Kyla some ND fish trays with her kibble atm which is going down well.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> Ok so update on Evolution, Lily is still loving it and has tried a couple of different flavours. Have duck and rabbit here too.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is there is definitely less poo than on fishmongers finest kibble.
> 
> I'm giving Kyla some ND fish trays with her kibble atm which is going down well.


Glad it's going down well and suiting Lily.

We've yet to try it, I rarely visit Pets At Home, but will try to remember to pick up a couple of tins next time I do pop over.

How is Alfie's colitis?


----------



## EAD

She's very enthusiastic for her meals. 

Now has tried.....

Chicken with turkey and fish
Duck with rabbit and venison
Salmon with trout and herring

Loves them all.

Alfie had cow pat poo when on Burns egg pouches so off those and just been feeding chicken, fish and potato.

Have bought Simpsons grain free organic chicken tins to try with him. More fingers crossed.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> She's very enthusiastic for her meals.
> 
> Now has tried.....
> 
> Chicken with turkey and fish
> Duck with rabbit and venison
> Salmon with trout and herring
> 
> Loves them all.
> 
> Alfie had cow pat poo when on Burns egg pouches so off those and just been feeding chicken, fish and potato.
> 
> Have bought Simpsons grain free organic chicken tins to try with him. More fingers crossed.


Poor Alfie 

Have you tried Arden Grange Sensitive tins? You probably have, just clutching at straws.

Given how long it has gone on, I think I would even be inclined to try Chappie or Hills i/d tins, if you haven't already.


----------



## EAD

Funny I looked at Arden Grange sensitive but opted for Simpsons. It might be next, hopefully not though.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Another one I've never seen popped up on my zooplus ( I spend far too much time on Zooplus, it's unhealthy!)

Animonda GranCarno Adult Pure Meat 6 x 400g

Multi-meat Cocktail: Beef (38%, lungs, meat, liver, kidney, heart, udder), broth (31%), chicken (18%, heart, meat, stomach, neck), turkey hearts (6%), venison (4%).


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Another one I've never seen popped up on my zooplus ( I spend far too much time on Zooplus, it's unhealthy!)
> 
> Animonda GranCarno Adult Pure Meat 6 x 400g
> 
> Multi-meat Cocktail: Beef (38%, lungs, meat, liver, kidney, heart, udder), broth (31%), chicken (18%, heart, meat, stomach, neck), turkey hearts (6%), venison (4%).


*ANIMONDA GRANCARNON PURE MEAT cans (multi-meat cocktail) *

*Price (6 x 400g):* £5.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.73

*Ingredients:* Beef (38% [lungs, meat, liver, kidney, heart, udder]), broth (31%), chicken (18%, [heart, meat, stomach, neck]), turkey hearts (6%), venison (4%).


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> *ANIMONDA GRANCARNON PURE MEAT cans (multi-meat cocktail) *
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g):* £5.49
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.73
> 
> *Ingredients:* Beef (38% [lungs, meat, liver, kidney, heart, udder]), broth (31%), chicken (18%, [heart, meat, stomach, neck]), turkey hearts (6%), venison (4%).


I think that is the first one I've seen list udder as an ingredient!


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I think that is the first one I've seen list udder as an ingredient!


Yes, I think you might be right :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

What I do find fascinating is that there are a lot more green wet foods than their are dry.

Is the process for making dry food more expensive ?


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> What I do find fascinating is that there are a lot more green wet foods than their are dry.
> 
> Is the process for making dry food more expensive ?


Yes, I would have thought so.

The moisture content needs to be removed in order to make kibble - so whereas 100g of chicken meat, for example, remains 100g of chicken meat in a wet food - it's moisture content is removed and reduced down to a 'meal' to go in a kibble - leaving you with an end product of around 20g chicken.

Not exact measurements nor highly technical terms you understand  - but fresh meat is around 80% water, which remains present when made into a wet food - so ''goes further'', so to speak.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Yes, I would have thought so.
> 
> The moisture content needs to be removed in order to make kibble - so whereas 100g of chicken meat, for example, remains 100g of chicken meat in a wet food - it's moisture content is removed and reduced down to a 'meal' to go in a kibble - leaving you with an end product of around 20g chicken.
> 
> Not exact measurements nor highly technical terms you understand  - but fresh meat is around 80% water, which remains present when made into a wet food - so ''goes further'', so to speak.


Ahh yes I didn't think of it that way. I would imagine that is why cold pressed foods are lower in price to high end ' cooked' kibbles , retaining a bit more of their moisture.

Every day is a school day!


----------



## EAD

Just noticed Simpsons isn't on the list.

Just wondering what you think of it?

This is the flavour I'm trying Alfie on.

60% Fresh Meat: Organic Chicken 60%, Organic Potatoes, Organic Carrots, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Spinach, Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> Just noticed Simpsons isn't on the list.
> 
> Just wondering what you think of it?
> 
> This is the flavour I'm trying Alfie on.
> 
> 60% Fresh Meat: Organic Chicken 60%, Organic Potatoes, Organic Carrots, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Spinach, Vitamins and Minerals.


Oh not sure how Simpsons slipped through the net! The boys are big fans 

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM cans (organic chicken & vegetables) *

*Price (400g):* £2.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £6.62

*Ingredients:* Organic chicken (60%) organic potatoes, organic carrots, organic pumpkin, organic spinach, vitamins, minerals 

How is Alfie getting on with it?


----------



## EAD

Thank you, thought it would be a green food. 

So far so good with Alfie, he is only getting 25% Simpsons in his daily meals so early days.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Not sure if this is the same as encore tins however I got my grubby little mitts on the encore pate in ASDA this afternoon! Mine like it ... I'm not keen on the smell of it ... It smells rather fishy lol

Encore pate with chicken and vegetables

Chicken 31%, Pork 19%, Carrots 8%, Peas 8%,

Turkey 4%, Fish 4%.

ASDA Groceries Online - From our store to your door


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Not sure if this is the same as encore tins however I got my grubby little mitts on the encore pate in ASDA this afternoon! Mine like it ... I'm not keen on the smell of it ... It smells rather fishy lol
> 
> Encore pate with chicken and vegetables
> 
> Chicken 31%, Pork 19%, Carrots 8%, Peas 8%,
> 
> Turkey 4%, Fish 4%.
> 
> ASDA Groceries Online - From our store to your door


It's the same stuff as the Applaws pate, just different labeling. Encore is the supermarket branding and Applaws is the pet store branding! No idea why they do that! 

It'll be a Green, but will list it properly tomorrow


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> It's the same stuff as the Applaws pate, just different labeling. Encore is the supermarket branding and Applaws is the pet store branding! No idea why they do that!
> 
> It'll be a Green, but will list it properly tomorrow


Ooo thank you! Mine inhaled their dinner with it on tonight so definitely something we'll get again. Not pleasant on my nose though , can't see me being tempted to tuck into it like the webbox haha


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ooo thank you! Mine inhaled their dinner with it on tonight so definitely something we'll get again. Not pleasant on my nose though , can't see me being tempted to tuck into it like the webbox haha


* ENCORE PATE trays (chicken & vegetables)*

*Price (150g): * £1
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Chicken (31%), pork (19%), carrots (8%), peas (8%), turkey (4%), fish (4%), vitamins, minerals

Is there a feeding guide on the tray sleeve? If so, could you possibly let me know the RDA for a 25kg dog please?


----------



## West Star

Hi

I don't know if this the right place to post (sorry am new to forum!) I would love some advice please I see there is wet food and dry food indexes do people feed both together or just one or the other? I am getting a Labrador puppy in the next couple of weeks and am trying to work out which feed will be best for him - his breeder has him on Eukanuba puppy food but I think Eukanuba and Iams are rubbish as Iams made my cat very unwell. He will come with some food so I can change it gradually but any advice would be gratefully received ) Many Thanks


----------



## Dietspam

This is great but would be better if there were if you could fit the foods into 3 posts for each category (if possible). It would make searching for a brand or food more easy. and reasons why food is good or bad would be great as well. Still a good thread though. Currently feeding my pup Butchers Puppy tins. I see the tripe mix is in the middle. Has the puppy one been reviewed?


----------



## SixStar

Dietspam said:


> This is great but would be better if there were if you could fit the foods into 3 posts for each category (if possible). It would make searching for a brand or food more easy. and reasons why food is good or bad would be great as well. Still a good thread though. Currently feeding my pup Butchers Puppy tins. I see the tripe mix is in the middle. Has the puppy one been reviewed?


Too much work, the Index is only intended as a very rough starting point 

Puppy is not rated but would be same as the adult tins. For what it is worth, there is no need to feed a puppy food at all, adult food is just fine.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> * ENCORE PATE trays (chicken & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (150g): * £1
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost:* ?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (31%), pork (19%), carrots (8%), peas (8%), turkey (4%), fish (4%), vitamins, minerals
> 
> Is there a feeding guide on the tray sleeve? If so, could you possibly let me know the RDA for a 25kg dog please?


Guess who forgot to look! I will be visiting ASDA again today so will get the info x


----------



## EAD

Has anyone noticed weight loss when changing to a grain free food?

I started feeding Lily Evolution wet food, roughly going by the RDA about 2/3 of a tin but have upped it to 1 tin per day.

I maybe just wasn't feeding enough and it's nothing to do with the carbs.


----------



## SixStar

EAD said:


> Has anyone noticed weight loss when changing to a grain free food?
> 
> I started feeding Lily Evolution wet food, roughly going by the RDA about 2/3 of a tin but have upped it to 1 tin per day.
> 
> I maybe just wasn't feeding enough and it's nothing to do with the carbs.


I have nothing to compare against as they've always eaten the same, but mine stay nice and lean on a grain free diet.

How is Alfie's colitis? Sorry if I've missed an update elsewhere.


----------



## EAD

Thanks, we'll see over next couple of weeks if she puts some weight back on.

She's at the vets next week too so getting a bit of an mot. 

Alfie is doing ok, he's on antibiotics since new years eve for what we think is a UTI. His poo over last couple of days has been good so I've upped the Simpsons tinned food and reduced the potato.

Maybe antibiotics are helping or the bionic Biotics are working too. I'm just happy with no mucous poo.


----------



## babycham2002

The Sainsbury delicious goes down an absolute storm in this house. They love it.


----------



## Leanne77

I just bought some Webbox Natural trays today. I dont normally feed grains but I dont mind a bit of brown rice content. I was pleased with the ingredients in general and the quality, and the dogs seemed to love it too(but they eat anything with relish tbf).

I paid £1 per tray in Asda which is even cheaper than sites like VioVet so I think i'll be going back to get some more, partly because it's cheaper than the Fishmongers, Forthglade and Wainwrights Grain Free that I usually buy.


----------



## SixStar

Leanne77 said:


> I just bought some Webbox Natural trays today. I dont normally feed grains but I dont mind a bit of brown rice content. I was pleased with the ingredients in general and the quality, and the dogs seemed to love it too(but they eat anything with relish tbf).
> 
> I paid £1 per tray in Asda which is even cheaper than sites like VioVet so I think i'll be going back to get some more, partly because it's cheaper than the Fishmongers, Forthglade and Wainwrights Grain Free that I usually buy.


Yes, very good for the price. Naturalise from Asda is another one to look at which is fairly good.


----------



## Lilylass

Some to add to the list ......

All Products | The Happy Kitty Company

I've tried the Chicken Pure for Maisie & it went down really well 

Have a new delivery today (great I can now get dog food as well as stuff for the cat!) and have a can each of the Poultry & Pheasant and Chicken & Italian Ham (both look OK for Maisie ingredient wise) - the 800g cans seem great value.

Not sure if all of them are grain free - certainly all the Granatapet cat ones are and the dog ones I've looked at so far are too!


----------



## Bonnie83

Hi there ! (New Member here) I have a 26 kilo boxer x and want to mix feed wet and dry food for when she moves to adult food in Feb how much wet food do I give her to dry and what grams or cans to dry food would be best ratio? She's currently on James wellbeloved Turkey and rice but I would like to introduce some meat for her could you advise if this can be done ? She's on 450g a day ie 150g in morning and 300g in evening some advise on wet and dry mixing would be really great. I've read the ratios but I have no idea what that would be in grams as I measure out every feed xx


----------



## Bonnie83

Hi there ! (New Member here) I have a 26 kilo boxer x and want to mix feed wet and dry food for when she moves to adult food in Feb how much wet food do I give her to dry and what grams or cans to dry food would be best ratio? She's currently on James wellbeloved Turkey and rice but I would like to introduce some meat for her could you advise if this can be done ? She's on 450g a day ie 150g in morning and 300g in evening some advise on wet and dry mixing would be really great. I've read the ratios but I have no idea what that would be in grams as I measure out every feed xx


----------



## SixStar

Bonnie83 said:


> Hi there ! (New Member here) I have a 26 kilo boxer x and want to mix feed wet and dry food for when she moves to adult food in Feb how much wet food do I give her to dry and what grams or cans to dry food would be best ratio? She's currently on James wellbeloved Turkey and rice but I would like to introduce some meat for her could you advise if this can be done ? She's on 450g a day ie 150g in morning and 300g in evening some advise on wet and dry mixing would be really great. I've read the ratios but I have no idea what that would be in grams as I measure out every feed xx


Hi, welcome to the forum 

100g wet can be treated as 50g kibble, so you can use that as a guideline to give whatever combination you prefer. Alternatively, you could just use a tablespoon or so of wet and use warm water to make a gravy to mix in with the kibble.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Some to add to the list ......
> 
> All Products | The Happy Kitty Company
> 
> I've tried the Chicken Pure for Maisie & it went down really well
> 
> Have a new delivery today (great I can now get dog food as well as stuff for the cat!) and have a can each of the Poultry & Pheasant and Chicken & Italian Ham (both look OK for Maisie ingredient wise) - the 800g cans seem great value.
> 
> Not sure if all of them are grain free - certainly all the Granatapet cat ones are and the dog ones I've looked at so far are too!


Just done some late night shopping . I really like that they have different flavours. And at £2.20 for 800g, great price.


----------



## Vanessa131

How have people found taste of the wild wet food? Our toy poodle has the dry prairie dog, he has eaten this for a long time and it suits his colitis very well, I'm thinking of giving it a go as he has never been overly keen on his biscuits and he will normally eat them at bed time when he realises there isn't anything else on offer so I'm hoping if I mix in the tin he will eat kibble and all.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Any one feed the Sainsburies delicious collection? Dog face is currently fed Nature Diet (due to the Ex's inability to portion raw - w*nker) but this looks pretty similar......

Also is anyone elses dog a right "good doer" ??? Dex always has to have way way less than the recommendation in order not to be a massive fatty.......


----------



## SixStar

Lexiedhb said:


> Any one feed the Sainsburies delicious collection? Dog face is currently fed Nature Diet (due to the Ex's inability to portion raw - w*nker) but this looks pretty similar......
> 
> Also is anyone elses dog a right "good doer" ??? Dex always has to have way way less than the recommendation in order not to be a massive fatty.......


I've brought The Delicious Collection a few times for the Kongs, goes down a storm but then what doesn't with this lot?! Excellent for a supermarket food and a great price!

Blue was like Dexter, only had to look at food to gain weight. Current four though are all lean mean eating machines - they can pack it away and stay slim.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Posted the dry version in the dry food will post the wet here 

Healthy Paws - Wild Rabbit & Pheasant 

Wild Rabbit (20%), Fresh Pheasant (15%), Fresh Turkey (15%), Fresh Salmon (10%), Sweet Potato, Organic Carrots, Squash, Peas, Green Beans, Organic Apples, Banana, Cranberry, Minerals, Safflower Oil (cold pressed), Alfalfa, Cleavers, Milled Flaxseed, Spirulina.

6 x 400g tins = £13.20

Adult Feeding Guidelines

Type	Weight (kg)	Daily Amount (400g Can)
Small	1-5	1/4  1
Medium	5  10	1  1.5
Large	10 -25	1.5  3
V. Large	25  40	3  4+


----------



## Lexiedhb

SixStar said:


> I've brought The Delicious Collection a few times for the Kongs, goes down a storm but then what doesn't with this lot?! Excellent for a supermarket food and a great price!
> 
> Blue was like Dexter, only had to look at food to gain weight. Current four though are all lean mean eating machines - they can pack it away and stay slim.


Good to know. Dex is literally eating 1 pack of nature diet daily plus bones a few times a week, + a pizzle/ pigs ear/ other random dried bits of dead animal daily and is at his ideal weight (he had got a bit portly so thought he'd go up to 2 packs once he'd removed the excess weight)....... but he is now just maintaining..... :blink:


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Posted the dry version in the dry food will post the wet here
> 
> Healthy Paws - Wild Rabbit & Pheasant
> 
> Wild Rabbit (20%), Fresh Pheasant (15%), Fresh Turkey (15%), Fresh Salmon (10%), Sweet Potato, Organic Carrots, Squash, Peas, Green Beans, Organic Apples, Banana, Cranberry, Minerals, Safflower Oil (cold pressed), Alfalfa, Cleavers, Milled Flaxseed, Spirulina.
> 
> 6 x 400g tins = £13.20
> 
> Adult Feeding Guidelines
> 
> Type	Weight (kg)	Daily Amount (400g Can)
> Small	1-5	1/4  1
> Medium	5  10	1  1.5
> Large	10 -25	1.5  3
> V. Large	25  40	3  4+


Already listed


----------



## BlueJay

Weird! Might get some for the blobs to try
DeliBest Sensi Meat rolls - Chicken | Free P&P £29+

Also a 70+% kangaroo wet food 
Belcando Single Protein 6 x 400g | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

BlueJay said:


> Weird! Might get some for the blobs to try
> DeliBest Sensi Meat rolls - Chicken | Free P&P £29+
> 
> Also a 70+% kangaroo wet food
> Belcando Single Protein 6 x 400g | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


Oooo the second one will be helpful for a friend. Her dog has been diagnosed with severe allergies but I believe this may be suitable for him!


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Weird! Might get some for the blobs to try
> DeliBest Sensi Meat rolls - Chicken | Free P&P £29+
> 
> Also a 70+% kangaroo wet food
> Belcando Single Protein 6 x 400g | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


Ta! The single source novel protein Belcando cans are great.

*DELIBEST SENSI MEAT rolls (chicken) *

*Price (2 x 400g rolls): * £3.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 rolls
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.99

*Ingredients:* Chicken (80%), potato (20%). 

* * * * *

*BELCANDO SINGLE PROTEIN cans (kangaroo) *

*Price (6 x 400g cans): * £8.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.49

*Ingredients:* Kangaroo heart, liver and lung (73%), kangaroo stock (27%).


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Some to add to the list ......
> 
> All Products | The Happy Kitty Company
> 
> I've tried the Chicken Pure for Maisie & it went down really well
> 
> Have a new delivery today (great I can now get dog food as well as stuff for the cat!) and have a can each of the Poultry & Pheasant and Chicken & Italian Ham (both look OK for Maisie ingredient wise) - the 800g cans seem great value.
> 
> Not sure if all of them are grain free - certainly all the Granatapet cat ones are and the dog ones I've looked at so far are too!





VickynHolly said:


> Just done some late night shopping . I really like that they have different flavours. And at £2.20 for 800g, great price.


How did they go down?

Must admit i was really impressed with the quality 

Actual chicken hearts in the chicken pure one - Maisie loved it - and the other 2 flavours agreed with her too which is fab!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> How did they go down?
> 
> Must admit i was really impressed with the quality
> 
> Actual chicken hearts in the chicken pure one - Maisie loved it - and the other 2 flavours agreed with her too which is fab!


Missed your first post about these  Any particular ones to add, tonnes on there?


----------



## Lilylass

It seems to come in 2 ranges:

Pure - chicken or venison or beef or buffalo which all appear to be grain free & single protein so fantastic for those with dogs with food intolerances/allergies or maybe if youre trying the elimintion diet . £2.60 / 800g (buffalo is £3.25)

Normal range - loads! Still grain free but generally a mix of proteins & veg. £2.20 / 800g. 

Obviously we're limited to flavours with Maisie's food issues but we tried the Chicken Pure and Chicken & Italian Ham and Poultry & Pheasant - all were a success & will def buy again. All agreed with Maisie's tum . 

Good quality - real 'meaty' wet iykwim - certainly seemed to fill her up more than some others do! Have no doubt the other flavours would be just as good - wish we could try them all!


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly and Ted loved it. I didn't get any with beef in as Holly can't have it.
But they tried and like:
Poultry and Pheasant
Vension and Buffalo
Veal and Rabbit
Buffalo Pure
Vension Pure
And Holly didn't react to any of them. Nice to have different flavours. I've actually ran out so must do another order.


----------



## VickynHolly

BlueJay said:


> [/url]
> Also a 70+% kangaroo wet food
> Belcando Single Protein 6 x 400g | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus!


Added this to my basket. Different flavour to try, hopefully the dogs like it.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Holly and Ted loved it. I didn't get any with beef in as Holly can't have it.
> But they tried and like:
> Poultry and Pheasant
> Vension and Buffalo
> Veal and Rabbit
> Buffalo Pure
> Vension Pure
> And Holly didn't react to any of them. Nice to have different flavours. I've actually ran out so must do another order.


Now that is interesting 

Id love to try the buffalo but thought it would be very close to beef (also a no here - as are rabbit & lamb) - i have tried her with some of the dried venison treats & no upset tum, so i may just add a can of the buffalo & venison to my next order thx


----------



## Reverie

Don't know if it's been posted yet but I noticed that zooplus is doing their own brand of wet food called "Zoolove". It comes in three varieties and 10% of the sale price goes to an animal charity. Ingredients look pretty good too! ? zoolove Wet Dog Food by zooplus | Available now!

*zoolove Three Bird Casserole Wet Dog Food*

Ingredients:
Meat and animal by-products (40% chicken, 20% turkey, 10% duck), minerals, oils and fats (0.2% linseed)

I might be tempted to try it if I was looking for a change... for the girls, not me personally obviously.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Now that is interesting
> 
> Id love to try the buffalo but thought it would be very close to beef (also a no here - as are rabbit & lamb) - i have tried her with some of the dried venison treats & no upset tum, so i may just add a can of the buffalo & venison to my next order thx


Yep fine with Buffalo. She has buffalo ears as well so I new she would be fine with it.
Hopefully Maisy will be fine with it as well.


----------



## EAD

As I increased amount of Naturediet trays both Lily and Kyla had softer slimey mucous type poos. Read online this happened a lot of dogs after Naturediet changed how they prepared the food. 

Noticed Naturo trays in tescos today so bought a couple to try. Also been giving Lily Hi life chicken pouches which seem to agree with her better.


----------



## SixStar

Reverie said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet but I noticed that zooplus is doing their own brand of wet food called "Zoolove". It comes in three varieties and 10% of the sale price goes to an animal charity. Ingredients look pretty good too! ? zoolove Wet Dog Food by zooplus | Available now!
> 
> *zoolove Three Bird Casserole Wet Dog Food*
> 
> Ingredients:
> Meat and animal by-products (40% chicken, 20% turkey, 10% duck), minerals, oils and fats (0.2% linseed)
> 
> I might be tempted to try it if I was looking for a change... for the girls, not me personally obviously.


*ZOOLOVE cans (three bird casserole) *

*Price (6 x 800g cans): * £8.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.23

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (40% chicken, 20% turkey, 10% duck), minerals, oils and fats (0.2% linseed) 



EAD said:


> As I increased amount of Naturediet trays both Lily and Kyla had softer slimey mucous type poos. Read online this happened a lot of dogs after Naturediet changed how they prepared the food.
> 
> Noticed Naturo trays in tescos today so bought a couple to try. Also been giving Lily Hi life chicken pouches which seem to agree with her better.


I've heard reports of a lot of issues with the new Naturediet. Have to say I won't buy it anymore after their ''customer service'' (or more precisely, lack of) after the change. We had blown cases, plastic in food, black mould... the works, and they couldn't have cared less really :nonod:

Mine like Naturo, nice firm texture.


----------



## Bichonfrise

I was reading the 'It's that man again' thread in the dog chat area and according to Cesar Milan he says -



> Basically, dogs are wolves that adapted to eat rice and be nice.


Would feeding my dog a pure meat diet bring out more of the wolf in him? He's a wuss and cowers everywhere we go. It would be nice if he was a bit more outgoing. Could a meat diet do that do you think?


----------



## SixStar

Bichonfrise said:


> I was reading the 'It's that man again' thread in the dog chat area and according to Cesar Milan he says -
> 
> Would feeding my dog a pure meat diet bring out more of the wolf in him? He's a wuss and cowers everywhere we go. It would be nice if he was a bit more outgoing. Could a meat diet do that do you think?


Erm, no.

All my dogs have been fed on a raw meat diet, and I've yet to have one start howling at the moon...


----------



## EAD

SixStar said:


> *ZOOLOVE cans (three bird casserole) *
> 
> *Price (6 x 800g cans): * £8.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.23
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (40% chicken, 20% turkey, 10% duck), minerals, oils and fats (0.2% linseed)
> 
> I've heard reports of a lot of issues with the new Naturediet. Have to say I won't buy it anymore after their ''customer service'' (or more precisely, lack of) after the change. We had blown cases, plastic in food, black mould... the works, and they couldn't have cared less really :nonod:
> 
> Mine like Naturo, nice firm texture.


Yes the texture was the first thing I noticed different. 
Naturediet has got really gooey.


----------



## SixStar

Fish4Dogs have brought out a complete wet  Ingredients a bit vague - 34% ''minerals'' ?! But still, think it's the only purely mackerel based wet food about.

*FISH4DOGS cans (mackerel & potato)*

*Price (12 x 185g cans): *£13
*Suggested daily amount:* ?
*Daily feeding cost: *?

*Ingredients:* Fresh mackerel (59%), potato (7%), minerals.

http://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/mackerel-wet-complete-food.aspx


----------



## Spidei

I had one of those tins free when I ordered some salmon oil from them. It smelt fine and fishy, all of my dogs enjoyed it and output was good :Shamefullyembarrased Though I agree that the ingredients are a little vague


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Was in Wilkinsons today and spotted this :

http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-salmon+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412927

I wish I had taken a picture of the ingredients as all I remember was 60% meat and 5% rice ... can't remember the rest


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Was in Wilkinsons today and spotted this :
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-salmon+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412927
> 
> I wish I had taken a picture of the ingredients as all I remember was 60% meat and 5% rice ... can't remember the rest


I'll probably in town at some point in the next week, so I'll try to remember to pop in and have a look!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

If you haven't already, I'll probably be in wilkos tomorrow so will grab a snap of the food! I am noticing more and more of them recently. I was in pets at home today and eyed up these ones :

http://www.gelert-holisticchoice.co.uk/holistic-wet-foods.html


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> If you haven't already, I'll probably be in wilkos tomorrow so will grab a snap of the food! I am noticing more and more of them recently. I was in pets at home today and eyed up these ones :
> 
> http://www.gelert-holisticchoice.co.uk/holistic-wet-foods.html


Bugger! I did go to Wilko in the week as planned, but totally forgot to look at the food 

*GELERT HOLISTIC CHOICE trays (chicken & brown rice)*

*Price (395g tray): *£1.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.58

*Ingredients:* Chicken (65%), brown rice (5%), oats (2%), sunflower oil (0.5%), seaweed (0.5%), minerals


----------



## EAD

I posted a while back about changing from naturediet to naturo but the last few trays I've bought have been awful. 

Loads of watery jelly gravy which I have to drain the let the rest soak into kitchen roll. 

The main block of food once the liquid is drained away is still very firm and good texture but I don't want to be feeding the dogs the watery stuff. 

Took pictures of the last tray as it was dreadful. 

Anyone else feed Naturo???


----------



## Lilylass

EAD said:


> Anyone else feed Naturo???


We use the Salmon & Rice one as part of our rotation - looks good & she loves it (although she does love most things lol!)

She really loves fish but I find a lot of the wets hard to cope with the smell - the Naturo is actually not too bad on this front!

I wish they did a chicken one


----------



## EAD

It's chicken and lamb I feed which has had a lot of liquid in the tray. Took some pics which I'll post as I think it's excessive.


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm that doesn't sound good  

The stores near me don't stock the salmon so I tend to bulk buy a load when I go to one of the big stores so I've had this batch a while (it's really well dated so never been an issue) - maybe a faulty batch?


----------



## SixStar

I got a box of Naturo from Sainsburys today as the 6 x 400g variety packs were down to £3.50 from £5. I shall report back if there is any excess liquid!


----------



## EAD

Opened another tray yesterday, it had no excess liquid but block of meat was softer whereas the others trays when liquid was drained off was a drier block of meat if that makes sense. 

Lily's poos are getting softer the more I feed her in her meal so don't think I can feed her that by itself.


----------



## SixStar

Opened a tray of chicken this evening. Seemed quite normal - firm, solid meat with a little liquidy jelly but not all that much at all.


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Was in Wilkinsons today and spotted this :
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-salmon+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412927
> 
> I wish I had taken a picture of the ingredients as all I remember was 60% meat and 5% rice ... can't remember the rest


I finally remembered to have a look at this when in Wilko this morning!

*WILKO trays (chicken & rice)*

*Price (395g tray): *70p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.40

*Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, salmon oil, seaweed, mixed herbs, minerals.

They only had the chicken ones but brought a couple to try. Not opened it yet, but through the film it looks virtually identical to Forthglade, Naturo and the like.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> I finally remembered to have a look at this when in Wilko this morning!
> 
> *WILKO trays (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g tray): *70p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, salmon oil, seaweed, mixed herbs, minerals.
> 
> They only had the chicken ones but brought a couple to try. Not opened it yet, but through the film it looks virtually identical to Forthglade, Naturo and the like.


Pleased you remembered this as I totally forgot  Looks really good and can't complain for the price!


----------



## Gemmaa

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but Simpsons have just released their new flavours:
http://www.simpsonspremium.com/wet-organic?product_id=107
http://www.simpsonspremium.com/wet-organic?product_id=108



ETA: There's a discount code from their FB page, WFV at the checkout gives you a 20% discount off your first order.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Gemmaa said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but Simpsons have just released their new flavours:
> http://www.simpsonspremium.com/wet-organic?product_id=107
> http://www.simpsonspremium.com/wet-organic?product_id=108
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: There's a discount code from their FB page, WFV at the checkout gives you a 20% discount off your first order.


Brilliant, thank you. My lot eat Simpson's dry so will be sure to check out the new flavours of wet. Just a shame Zooplus don't stock the cans.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Fish4Dogs have brought out a complete wet  Ingredients a bit vague - 34% ''minerals'' ?! But still, think it's the only purely mackerel based wet food about.
> 
> *FISH4DOGS cans (mackerel & potato)*
> 
> *Price (12 x 185g cans): *£13
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost: *?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fresh mackerel (59%), potato (7%), minerals.
> 
> http://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/mackerel-wet-complete-food.aspx


I'm thinking I might order some of these - mine love the salmon and trout mousse (in kongs and as a topper to their kibble).

Anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I'm thinking I might order some of these - mine love the salmon and trout mousse (in kongs and as a topper to their kibble).
> 
> Anyone tried it yet ?


I ordered six just to try. The boys loved it (they're the worst testing panel possible though - they love everything) but I wouldn't buy it again. For what I use wet food for - just in Kongs or to give liquid medication - I'm just as well buying a tin of mackerel fillets over this.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I ordered six just to try. The boys loved it (they're the worst testing panel possible though - they love everything) but I wouldn't buy it again. For what I use wet food for - just in Kongs or to give liquid medication - I'm just as well buying a tin of mackerel fillets over this.


I've never thought about tinned mackerel - how stupid am I ! Bit late now as already ordered 6 tins from fish4dogs so will see how they get on, but will look in Asda next time I go as they have sardines and pink salmon which they all love.

SixStar I know you raw feed but hopefully you can still answer. If I stick to WW grain free kibble, would it be ok to swop between various wet food to add to it or could this upset their tums ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> SixStar I know you raw feed but hopefully you can still answer. If I stick to WW grain free kibble, would it be ok to swop between various wet food to add to it or could this upset their tums ?


Obviously depends on the individual dog, but I can't see why it should unless they're exceptionally sensitive.

Mine chop and change what they eat constantly, never with any issues.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> SixStar I know you raw feed but hopefully you can still answer. If I stick to WW grain free kibble, would it be ok to swop between various wet food to add to it or could this upset their tums ?


Hope you don't mind a wee jump in :Shamefullyembarrased - even Maisie with *her tum* manages a decent rotation of different brands of wet foods now! 

It took a while - but generally, anything fish / chicken is OK.

Current foods which we rotate are: main wets - Lukullus (summer recipe - so have to stock up to last the whole year when it's available ), Granatapet Poultry & Pheasant, Chicken & Ham and Chicken Pure.

We also sometimes use Weebox (chicken & rice), Naturo (salmon & rice), Sainsbury's Delicious Collection (chicken & rice), NM (salmon & raspberry) and ..... my store cupboard always has the Burns Penlan Farm (chicken & rice, egg & rice and fish & rice) - it's fantastic when she has an upset tum and is a fantastic transition from bland foods back to her proper wets.

Sure I've missed some! (haven't bought WW for a while as it went up a lot in price sadly and i've now found better foods for less money)


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Obviously depends on the individual dog, but I can't see why it should unless they're exceptionally sensitive.
> 
> Mine chop and change what they eat constantly, never with any issues.


The only thing they've ever had a problem with is the high end 80/20 kibble. I've never got to the bottom of why, whether it's too much meat (even though they are ok with wet high meat content) or whether it's the multi meats in a lot of those foods.

I'll maybe buy a couple of different ones and see how it goes.

Thank you 



Lilylass said:


> Hope you don't mind a wee jump in :Shamefullyembarrased - even Maisie with *her tum* manages a decent rotation of different brands of wet foods now!
> 
> It took a while - but generally, anything fish / chicken is OK.
> 
> Current foods which we rotate are: main wets - Lukullus (summer recipe - so have to stock up to last the whole year when it's available ), Granatapet Poultry & Pheasant, Chicken & Ham and Chicken Pure.
> 
> We also sometimes use Weebox (chicken & rice), Naturo (salmon & rice), Sainsbury's Delicious Collection (chicken & rice), NM (salmon & raspberry) and ..... my store cupboard always has the Burns Penlan Farm (chicken & rice, egg & rice and fish & rice) - it's fantastic when she has an upset tum and is a fantastic transition from bland foods back to her proper wets.
> 
> Sure I've missed some! (haven't bought WW for a while as it went up a lot in price sadly and i've now found better foods for less money)


Thanks Lilylass  I'll have a look through at rice contents. I would prefer totally grain free but there aren't that many but if they were low in rice it wouldn't be so bad ..... Have just noticed though the Granatapet tins don't contain rice, where do you buy them from ?

What kibble is Maisie on now ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks Lilylass  I'll have a look through at rice contents. I would prefer totally grain free but there aren't that many but if they were low in rice it wouldn't be so bad ..... Have just noticed though the Granatapet tins don't contain rice, where do you buy them from ?
> 
> What kibble is Maisie on now ?


Maisie has *issues* with potato so we have to stick to the ones with rice in - the Lukullus certainly doesn't have a lot of visible rice - it might be worth dropping Zoo+ an email for an exact amount http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/lukullus/lukullus_seasonal_menues/179198

Granatapet is absolutely fantastic value - especially the 800g cans - I get it here http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/GranataPet-Dog (Sam is really helpful, if you've any queries, just email / phone her)

You can get trial packs which are really handy if you just want a couple to try.

Kibble wise, we've gone back to the Country Kibble Fish & Rice - I did try a couple of others but they just don't seem to suit her and she does best on the CK so will stick to that from now on (she's on 1/3 kibble : 2/3 wet so not a huge amount anyway)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Maisie has *issues* with potato so we have to stick to the ones with rice in - the Lukullus certainly doesn't have a lot of visible rice - it might be worth dropping Zoo+ an email for an exact amount http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/lukullus/lukullus_seasonal_menues/179198
> 
> Granatapet is absolutely fantastic value - especially the 800g cans - I get it here http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/GranataPet-Dog (Sam is really helpful, if you've any queries, just email / phone her)
> 
> You can get trial packs which are really handy if you just want a couple to try.
> 
> Kibble wise, we've gone back to the Country Kibble Fish & Rice - I did try a couple of others but they just don't seem to suit her and she does best on the CK so will stick to that from now on (she's on 1/3 kibble : 2/3 wet so not a huge amount anyway)


Thanks for the links, will have a good look.

I looked at Country Kibble myself, the grain free version. Asked for some samples but they never sent me any.

I think you're right though, if it works for Maisie then best sticking to it


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I finally remembered to have a look at this when in Wilko this morning!
> 
> *WILKO trays (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g tray): *70p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, salmon oil, seaweed, mixed herbs, minerals.
> 
> They only had the chicken ones but brought a couple to try. Not opened it yet, but through the film it looks virtually identical to Forthglade, Naturo and the like.


Looked in Wilko's today, my store doesn't have any of the flavours which is a shame as very low rice and decent meat content. Wanted to try the salmon as seemed good for the price compared to fishmongers which are £1.10 a tray now.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks for the links, will have a good look.
> 
> I looked at Country Kibble myself, the grain free version. Asked for some samples but they never sent me any.
> 
> I think you're right though, if it works for Maisie then best sticking to it


If you have a decent pet shop it might be worth asking - the CK (both the one we use & the grain free version) are a 'generic' brand that is sold by multiple outlets (the bags are the same, just different labels!)

I have a sample of the salmon, trout, sweet potato & asparagus one that I picked up at the pet store near my mum (it sells the Fish & Rice one under 'senior' guise which is handy if I run low between ordering) but I've not plucked up courage to try it (as there is still some normal potato in it) and tbh I don't want to rock the boat so won't now

Most places are generally more expensive than NetPetShop that I've seen though

Let me know if you want the sample - happy to stick it in the post for you


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> If you have a decent pet shop it might be worth asking - the CK (both the one we use & the grain free version) are a 'generic' brand that is sold by multiple outlets (the bags are the same, just different labels!)
> 
> I have a sample of the salmon, trout, sweet potato & asparagus one that I picked up at the pet store near my mum (it sells the Fish & Rice one under 'senior' guise which is handy if I run low between ordering) but I've not plucked up courage to try it (as there is still some normal potato in it) and tbh I don't want to rock the boat so won't now
> 
> Most places are generally more expensive than NetPetShop that I've seen though
> 
> Let me know if you want the sample - happy to stick it in the post for you


will have a wander down to the little pet shop down the road here and see if he can get me any samples but thanks for the offer 

Just had a look and it was a company called "chilvers pet food" that was supposed to send me samples but never did.


----------



## Westie Mum

Popped in the local little pet shop, bearing in mind it's a tiny store and actually called "bird and poultry supplies" but they can get dog food and have bits and pieces in stock, usually a few bags of JWB, burns etc. 

Well - they stock the country kibble grain free. They had tons of it ! 

He gave me 2 sample bags of each flavour  

It's £7.99 for 2kg and big bag is £34.99. 

I know it's the wet food thread but thought I'd repost here as we were talking about it here. 

He stocks no wet food though. Says it had no nutritional value ..... Was too hot to argue today so I just thanked him for the samples lol


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Fish4Dogs have brought out a complete wet  Ingredients a bit vague - 34% ''minerals'' ?! But still, think it's the only purely mackerel based wet food about.
> 
> *FISH4DOGS cans (mackerel & potato)*
> 
> *Price (12 x 185g cans): *£13
> *Suggested daily amount:* ?
> *Daily feeding cost: *?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fresh mackerel (59%), potato (7%), minerals.
> 
> http://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/mackerel-wet-complete-food.aspx


Well my 3 love the mackerel !

Was surprised for £6 whatever they are for 6, they arrived by courier. Expected normal post.

Sadly 2 of the 6 cans were dented so emailed fish4dogs to say they needed to look at packaging etc as they arrived in a box 3 times the size and were sliding around all over the place.

They replied saying as it's the first time they've supplied canned food it's something they need to look at. They are sending me out another pack of 6 as a thank you for letting them know - very nice of them


----------



## Westie Mum

I picked up yesterday some Lily's trays at tescos. 5 flavours so got a couple of each (first time I've seen them in stock at our store!) 

Am surprised though when checking - I thought I'd read they are lower meat content than the normal Lily's kitchen range but they aren't. IMO I think they are actually better as the trays are single meat source rather than multiple meats in the Lily's kitchen ones. 

Went to Wilko's again last week and our store won't be stocking the new trays of food but the very nice assistant manager is going to get me a couple of each flavours from a store she is going to this week and then ring me. She said if we like them she can bring me more next time as she visits the other store quite often


----------



## Jem121

*What colour would you rate this food?

:* Meat (min. 70% lamb) and animal derivatives (liver, tripe, lung), cereals (natural rice 2%), minerals.

Analysis:

Crude Protein 10.4%
Crude Fat 6.0%
Crude Fibre 0.5%
Ash 1.4%
Moisture 78.0%
Vitamin A 2000 I.U./kg
Vitamin D3 200 I.U./kg
Vitamin E 25 mg/kg
Feeding Recommendations:

2 - 5 kg 120 - 250g
5 - 10 kg 200 - 450g
10 - 20 kg 350 - 850g
20 - 30 kg 750 - 1100g
30 - 40 kg 850 - 1400g
40 - 50 kg 1100 - 1800g


----------



## Lilylass

Jem121 said:


> *What colour would you rate this food?
> 
> :* Meat (min. 70% lamb) and animal derivatives (liver, tripe, lung), cereals (natural rice 2%), minerals.


Pretty good - it'd be a well up the orange list for me - it does have great meat content but it does have some cereals in & I'd also like to know what else is in it as the ingredients list doesn't add to 100%! (this might move it down depending on what these are)

Personally, I prefer the others from HKC http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/GranataPet-Dog


----------



## hackertime

Whos excited for the millies wolfheart wet food ????


----------



## hackertime

Westie Mum said:


> Popped in the local little pet shop, bearing in mind it's a tiny store and actually called "bird and poultry supplies" but they can get dog food and have bits and pieces in stock, usually a few bags of JWB, burns etc.
> 
> Well - they stock the country kibble grain free. They had tons of it !
> 
> He gave me 2 sample bags of each flavour
> 
> It's £7.99 for 2kg and big bag is £34.99.
> 
> I know it's the wet food thread but thought I'd repost here as we were talking about it here.
> 
> He stocks no wet food though. Says it had no nutritional value ..... Was too hot to argue today so I just thanked him for the samples lol


£29.99 i get it from our local feed store you can get it online for that price as well


----------



## Westie Mum

hackertime said:


> Whos excited for the millies wolfheart wet food ????


£13.95 for 6 standard size 395g cans

Recommended feeding guide - Would cost me almost £50 a week to feed 3 little dogs a can each a day !


----------



## Westie Mum




----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum

Crikey - on the pricey side!  £5.80 / kg

Especially compared to these:

*Composition:* Chicken meat (70% consisting of chicken muscle meat, chicken heart, chicken liver, chicken lung, gizzard), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).
@ £3.25 / kg

or

*Composition:* Buffalo meat 70% (consisting of buffalo muscle meat, buffalo heart, buffalo liver, buffalo lung, buffalo paunch), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).
@ £4.06 / kg


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum
> 
> Crikey - on the pricey side!  £5.80 / kg
> 
> Especially compared to these:
> 
> *Composition:* Chicken meat (70% consisting of chicken muscle meat, chicken heart, chicken liver, chicken lung, gizzard), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).
> @ £3.25 / kg
> 
> or
> 
> *Composition:* Buffalo meat 70% (consisting of buffalo muscle meat, buffalo heart, buffalo liver, buffalo lung, buffalo paunch), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).
> @ £4.06 / kg


Think it's blinking pricey compared to most of the green wet food tbh !

We won't be trying it.

I have established why my dogs have the squits on the 70/30 or 80/20 dry foods - seems multi meats don't agree with them.

Been trying the new wilkos trays as my store manager got me some from another store to try. 3 flavours have been ok - not overly impressed as they smell of nothing, not even the fish one!

Anyway - the duck flavour one is actually duck & chicken so I think it is the multi meats rather than the quantity of meat because we had unsettled tummies after they had the duck ones.....

These MWH wet are multi meats so even if they were average price, I'd still skip them.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Think it's blinking pricey compared to most of the green wet food tbh !
> 
> We won't be trying it.
> 
> I have established why my dogs have the squits on the 70/30 or 80/20 dry foods - seems multi meats don't agree with them.


Maisie can cope with Chicken and Fish - I've tried a couple from HKC that are Chicken & Ham and Chicken & Pheasant without incident but wouldn't stray too far from that (I bought a can of the Buffalo the last time I did an order but haven't plucked up courage yet - I'm waiting until I'm on hols .... just in case!)

There are a LOT more good wet foods available than very good kibbles and TBH I think they may struggle to sell them at anywhere near that price (unless loyal customers who buy their kibble there stick a few in with their order!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Maisie can cope with Chicken and Fish - I've tried a couple from HKC that are Chicken & Ham and Chicken & Pheasant without incident but wouldn't stray too far from that (I bought a can of the Buffalo the last time I did an order but haven't plucked up courage yet - I'm waiting until I'm on hols .... just in case!)
> 
> There are a LOT more good wet foods available than very good kibbles and TBH I think they may struggle to sell them at anywhere near that price (unless loyal customers who buy their kibble there stick a few in with their order!)


I keep looking at the HKC site as wanted to try the venison and the buffalo but you can't get the buffalo in the 'mixed pack' and £6.95 postage seems an awful lot otherwise. You'll have to let me know how Maise gets on with it !

I think some of MWH very loyal customers will buy some to try but unless they reduce the price I can't see it being a sell out.


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum - if there are certain flavours you want to try, you could email Sam and ask if she can make them up into a trial pack - she really is fantastically helpful!

Alternatively, I'll be doing an order in about a month or so and could easily stick a can of each in for you with my order and then send them on (by my reckoning I should be able to post up to 1kg for £2.80) so that would be (I think!) £6.75 ...


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum - if there are certain flavours you want to try, you could email Sam and ask if she can make them up into a trial pack - she really is fantastically helpful!
> 
> Alternatively, I'll be doing an order in about a month or so and could easily stick a can of each in for you with my order and then send them on (by my reckoning I should be able to post up to 1kg for £2.80) so that would be (I think!) £6.75 ...


I will email and ask - they can only say no !

Kind of you to offer and I may well take you up on it if it's going to cost me a fortune to get a couple of tins otherwise. How much do you normally order in one go ?

I'm trying not to stockpile but sometimes you have too so delivery is cheap/free or special offers ..... Sorted out the dogs cupboard today, have been very lazy with it recently and not rotating things properly. Threw away half a bin bag full of treats and food that's out of date 

Half way through doing it, 6kg of salmon and potato fish biscuits turned up from Mariners, whoops :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> I will email and ask - they can only say no !
> 
> Kind of you to offer and I may well take you up on it if it's going to cost me a fortune to get a couple of tins otherwise. How much do you normally order in one go ?


One of my cats eats HKC food which is why I started ordering from them (the other is a junk food addict & won't eat it ) and I used to really struggle to get to the free delivery amount

Since they've started doing the dog food - and there's a few Maisie can have - it's made such a huge difference

I will be ordering 10kg+ to get to free delivery so can easily put a couple / few cans in for you (I've had people do it for me if I've wanted to try a new flavour as, ordering 1, finding she (cat) loves it, it's then a PITA having to wait a couple of months before I need to do my next order - so more than happy to pass the favour on)

I've just checked RM website and - I really don't 'get' their prices 

It looks like a small parcel up to 1kg is £2.80 .... but a small parcel up to 2kg is also £2.80 :Wideyed (1st class price did chance but 2nd price stayed the same) so please check I've done it right!! 
http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder

If so, then with the size of parcel allowed, I'm sure I could get 4 x 400g cans in if a couple of each flavour would be better / make sure there's no 'issues'

That would be a pretty good price - just under £11 by my reckoning



Westie Mum said:


> I'm trying not to stockpile but sometimes you have too so delivery is cheap/free or special offers ..... Sorted out the dogs cupboard today, have been very lazy with it recently and not rotating things properly. Threw away half a bin bag full of treats and food that's out of date
> 
> Half way through doing it, 6kg of salmon and potato fish biscuits turned up from Mariners, whoops :Shamefullyembarrased


Opps! I'm currently stock piling Lukullus Summer Recipe as it's the only one Maisie can have and it's such fantastic value (£1.32 / 800g can)

I'm up to 38 cans :Shamefullyembarrased and swithering whether I need to add another 6 pack to my next Zoo+ order - just to be on the safe side! (it needs to last until about next June when it will come back in (fingers crossed!) again)

It really helps equal out her food budget and means she can have things like the NM Country Hunter etc a lot more often than she would otherwise!

I've just checked HKC stocks and am running low on cat food (little b00ger went off one of them so loads of that and have used the others quicker than usual)

I'm on hols next week and usually get HKC orders sent to my folks so will probably do an order towards the middle / end of next week so I can collect it while I'm off - no pressure but the offer's there if you'd like to give them a try


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> One of my cats eats HKC food which is why I started ordering from them (the other is a junk food addict & won't eat it ) and I used to really struggle to get to the free delivery amount
> 
> Since they've started doing the dog food - and there's a few Maisie can have - it's made such a huge difference
> 
> I will be ordering 10kg+ to get to free delivery so can easily put a couple / few cans in for you (I've had people do it for me if I've wanted to try a new flavour as, ordering 1, finding she (cat) loves it, it's then a PITA having to wait a couple of months before I need to do my next order - so more than happy to pass the favour on)
> 
> I've just checked RM website and - I really don't 'get' their prices
> 
> It looks like a small parcel up to 1kg is £2.80 .... but a small parcel up to 2kg is also £2.80 :Wideyed (1st class price did chance but 2nd price stayed the same) so please check I've done it right!!
> http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder


I've emailed HKC to ask already but if it's a no go then as long as you don't mind, I'll happily take you up on the offer  think the RM prices are right, although confusing. Just give me a poke when you're ready to order 

Wow 10kg of tins must be quite a big box full! Glad I'm not the only one to stockpile lol. No good asking me if you should add another 6 cans of Lukullus, they'd already be in my basket waiting, especially at that price!

Zooplus order for me next week aswell. Have emptied the dining room of boxes today and my last order never arrived so they resent it but took 2 weeks by the time it was here


----------



## Westie Mum

They emailed back last night ! She is going to do the trial pack for £12 inc delivery, 2 venison, 2 buffalo  Great customer service i must say !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> They emailed back last night ! She is going to do the trial pack for £12 inc delivery, 2 venison, 2 buffalo  Great customer service i must say !


Great news! I can honestly say that I don't think I've ever had as good CS from anyone as I have with HKC!

Fingers crossed they like it / it agrees with them - let me know how it goes!


----------



## Carla miles

Oh my where to start. Thank you so much just going through them now, found some I will try. Just a small question. If Marley likes a food should I keep to it or change it around abit say weeks//months?


----------



## Lilylass

Hi @Carla miles & welcome to pf!

Genrrally id introduce any new food gradually over a few days as changes can cause the odd upset tum

Does your dog have any food issues / tummy or itching problems?

If not then theres really no reason why you shouldnt be able to feed s variety of wet foods in rotation


----------



## Carla miles

He itches no more then any other dog I guess. But his toilets have never been solid since I got him.


----------



## Westie Mum

Carla miles said:


> He itches no more then any other dog I guess. But his toilets have never been solid since I got him.


Hi Carla 

What are you currently feeding ?


----------



## Carla miles

He is on bakers complete and pedigree cans. But have just bought some burns and hilife pouches to try.


----------



## Westie Mum

Carla miles said:


> He is on bakers complete and pedigree cans. But have just bought some burns and hilife pouches to try.


You should notice a huge difference to his poop then with better food. Bakers and pedigree really aren't good foods despite what the adverts tell you.

I'm not a huge fan of burns myself but lots of people do fed it.

Just remember, increase the new foods gradually over a week or two so it doesn't upset his tummy.


----------



## Carla miles

What do you buy westiemum? Yes will do it gradually all tho his poop can't get any worse then it is. I feel like an awful mother. But I am being shown the way by all you lovely people


----------



## Lilylass

@Carla miles totally agree with Westie Mum - I'm afraid they're really not great foods (think the equivalent of M*cdonalds!) - you really want to avoid anything brightly coloured as, yup, there will be loads of additives in to make it that way!

Have a look at the dry food index for good suggestions / pop a query up in there too - generally, there are a lot more great wets easily available than kibbles - but, there's no reason why an 'average' kibble with/or without good wets mixed in can't provide everything your dog needs. There are grain free foods - if your dog needs them/you really want to feed them, but generally most don't need this. Try to steer clear of anything with lots of things like maize or wheat / gluten in as, if your dog is itchy/has an iffy tummy now & then these could well be the culprits and the things I'd eliminate first to see if it helps


----------



## Westie Mum

Carla miles said:


> What do you buy westiemum? Yes will do it gradually all tho his poop can't get any worse then it is. I feel like an awful mother. But I am being shown the way by all you lovely people


Mine are on Wainwrights grain free dry and wet trays, plus a selection of other good wet foods.

The normal Wainwrights dry food is still very good and fairly reasonable - but it's hard for anyone to tell you what food you should get because it all depends on if your dog likes it, it agrees with them, it's affordable and easily purchased.

I seen on another post your dog is a Jack Russell. I have a little Jack myself and she much prefers wet food. She often leaves her dry food.

As Lilylass said, there are lots and lots of really good quality wet foods about now and with one dog to feed wouldn't be very expensive.

@Lilylass pfffft, I'm quite partial to the odd McDonald's


----------



## Carla miles

Thanks for your great advise. Is it good to get samples of these foods, are they available to buy as samples? And see which ones he likes. Marley isn't the best for meal times as he will pick at his food but maybe this is my fault because he is not keen, he wolfed hilife chicken and veg pouch today, it was nice to see him looking like he enjoyed something for once.


----------



## VickynHolly

Carla miles said:


> Oh my where to start. Thank you so much just going through them now, found some I will try. Just a small question. If Marley likes a food should I keep to it or change it around abit say weeks//months?


My dogs get a different brand and flavour every time they finish a can/tray. My dogs can handle this though, some dogs cannot.
The little one is on an all wet diet as he is not a fan of dry at all, my other one is on half wet half dry.
I love the website zooplus http://t.zooplus.co.uk/?gclid=CObd4qubmLkCFQKWtAodZTgA1Q this is where I get near enough all of the wet from and I get the dry food from them as well.
If you want wets you buy in supermarkets Butchers is a decent wet. Or you can get naturo which is another one I use.


----------



## VickynHolly

Hi-life wets are not a complete food so I wouldn't give them to him often as a meal.


----------



## Carla miles

What do you mean complete?


----------



## Carla miles

Ah right I see what you mean, see this is where I have just gone for what the adverts tell me and bought what they tell me is good for my pets when really there literally feeding me the wrong stuff, makes me frustrated...


----------



## Lilylass

@Carla miles what supermarkets have you got near you?

Most do a decent wet now - Asda have Weebox (trays only dont use the sausage things), Tesco have Naturo as Vickynholly mentioned, Sainsburys have theiw own brand Delicious Collection. All are £1/tray but often on offer

Butchers tripe / original is a good one most supermarkets stock

@Westie Mum lol so do i - just not every day though!


----------



## Westie Mum

Tescos also sell Lily's (a range of Lily's kitchen exclusive to tescos) my JRT is loving these at the moment. Going down there later to buy a load more!

Wilkos sell natures diet, 80p a tray and also their own similar range at 70p if your store stocks them (we have recently tried these. I personally prefer others we use but these are a huge huge step up from pedigree) http://www.wilko.com/wet+canned-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-lamb+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412926

A tray a day or even less would be a complete diet for a JRT (apart from Lily's, you'd prob need 2 of those, or one can).


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> View attachment 238559
> View attachment 238560


Very expensive if you just buy 6 tins. But if you buy 36 tins it works out at £1.32 a tin, which is a much better price. I will probably buy some but in bulk.
It is a shame that they don't do a mix tray, not that we can have the tracker wet as it has beef in. But it means we will end up with 36 tins of one flavour.


----------



## Tillystar

When it's available they will be doin deals on different flavours 12 of each I think was said on their fb page


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Granatapet is absolutely fantastic value - especially the 800g cans - I get it here http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/GranataPet-Dog (Sam is really helpful, if you've any queries, just email / phone her)
> 
> You can get trial packs which are really handy if you just want a couple to try.


Have to say I am impressed, ordered late Monday and arrived today (great for me as I'm home all day on Wednesdays).

Ordered the venison and buffalo pure to try. Will wait till the weekend, just incase 

Have to laugh though, told OH that the deliver came. He asked what it was. Told him venison & buffalo - he asked what he had for dinner tonight. Said "hmmm dunno, beans on toast ?"


----------



## Carla miles

Oh my...... Since changing marleys foods to hi life, natural diet loaf and skinners duck and rice. He is loving them.......but oh my........ His farts are deadly!,, and very potent. Is this normal? Will it stop. There is a green mist in the atmosphere and it stinks.... ☺


----------



## Lilylass

@Carla miles sorry I chuckled at that!

If he's 'windy' it's possible that something's a bit rich for him - what meats are in the Hilife and Natural diet loaf?

We're they all introduced quite quickly / at the same time - it's possible his body is adjusting to lots of new things and may settle ....


----------



## Carla miles

Yes I introduced them to him slowly. They are both chicken.


----------



## Ferret123

What about for puppies mine is being fussy will eat big sisters but not his x


----------



## Ferret123

Need puppy wet food list please x


----------



## Lilylass

Ferret123 said:


> What about for puppies mine is being fussy will eat big sisters but not his x


What does your other dog eat & why don't you just feed the same thing if pup is eating it?

They don't need to be fed 'puppy' food - good quality adult food is fine


----------



## Ferret123

Lilylass said:


> What does your other dog eat & why don't you just feed the same thing if pup is eating it?
> 
> They don't need to be fed 'puppy' food - good quality adult food is fine


She is a really fussy staff cross she has been eating pedigree pouches and mixer biscuits but after reading how bad it is will stop.she does like hi life pouches and frozen tripe they both love. So you think he will get what he needs from that. Also tried him on tuna today that was a yes too


----------



## Lilylass

Ferret123 said:


> She is a really fussy staff cross she has been eating pedigree pouches and mixer biscuits but after reading how bad it is will stop.she does like hi life pouches and frozen tripe they both love. So you think he will get what he needs from that. Also tried him on tuna today that was a yes too


I'd maybe try them on one of the Skinners kibbles - only use the Duck & Rice, Salmon & Rice or Turkey & Rice though (the others aren't as good) - great quality, affordable kibbles

Tripe is great, and the hi-life pouches (although expensive), tuna isn't so great. If you do want to feed tinned fish, stick to things like Pilchards and Sardines and mixed with kibble a couple of times a week = great! Other wets - loads to choose from in the index - there's a lot more green wets than kibbles!


----------



## SixStar

Ferret123 said:


> Need puppy wet food list please x


 .......



Lilylass said:


> What does your other dog eat & why don't you just feed the same thing if pup is eating it?
> 
> They don't need to be fed 'puppy' food - good quality adult food is fine


What that lady said ^^^


----------



## Ferret123

Thank you for the help on a mission tomorrow to hunt down a yummy food for my fur babies x


----------



## Westie Mum

The Lily's range at tescos is being discontinued and replaced with a new range of Lily's Kitchen http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/lilyland/all/all/news/lilyskitchenintesco

Shame - mine have enjoyed the Lily's range and the trays have suited them as they were single meats content.

Off to tescos shortly, see how many of the old variety I can stock pile before my store changes to the new range.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> The Lily's range at tescos is being discontinued and replaced with a new range of Lily's Kitchen http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/lilyland/all/all/news/lilyskitchenintesco
> 
> Shame - mine have enjoyed the Lily's range and the trays have suited them as they were single meats content.
> 
> Off to tescos shortly, see how many of the old variety I can stock pile before my store changes to the new range.


Grrrrrrrr I hate it when manufacturers do this - especially when there's never any notice!

LK have just done the same with the cat food - they only did 4 varieties in 400g cans (the trays are really far too expensive to feed regularly for us) and 2 have just disappeared. I emailed and asked and was told they're launching a new range of trays .... mmmm not impressed!

So Mia has 6 cans of her beloved LK left and then ... that's it, no more!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Grrrrrrrr I hate it when manufacturers do this - especially when there's never any notice!
> 
> LK have just done the same with the cat food - they only did 4 varieties in 400g cans (the trays are really far too expensive to feed regularly for us) and 2 have just disappeared. I emailed and asked and was told they're launching a new range of trays .... mmmm not impressed!
> 
> So Mia has 6 cans of her beloved LK left and then ... that's it, no more!


It was only because a post came up on my FB that I noticed they were changing it! Hope you manage to find something else Mia will like - so annoying though!

Thankfully our tesco's still had some in stock so brought all 70+ trays they had! (Didn't look like a crazy woman with a trolley full of dog food!) dated August 2016 so will do us a while, although might try another tescos next week.

The trays are expensive to feed but the dog food cans all had 2/3 different meats so never tried them as other multi meats have upset them so staying away from them, and they only get it once or twice a week, 2 trays split between the 3 of them with kibble.

And yes I know I said the other day I wasn't buying them anything else this month :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Thankfully our tesco's still had some in stock so brought all 70+ trays they had! (Didn't look like a crazy woman with a trolley full of dog food!) dated August 2016 so will do us a while, although might try another tescos next week.


LOL! Sure they thought it was completely normal!! 



Westie Mum said:


> And yes I know I said the other day I wasn't buying them anything else this month :Shamefullyembarrased


Errrrr I didn't like to bring it up  ...... a wee confession here too - I might completely by accident have ordered a 12 pack of NM Chicken & Salmon cans for Maisie

I'd forgotten quite how much she liked these and I'm down to my last one - with the Lukullus being so well priced (and the Granatapet tbh), I can afford to give it a bit more often!

As for Mia *sigh* - I'm not sure if you have / have ever had cats (??) - they can be incredibly fussy with food .... so really annoyed


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> LOL! Sure they thought it was completely normal!!
> 
> Errrrr I didn't like to bring it up  ...... a wee confession here too - I might completely by accident have ordered a 12 pack of NM Chicken & Salmon cans for Maisie
> 
> I'd forgotten quite how much she liked these and I'm down to my last one - with the Lukullus being so well priced (and the Granatapet tbh), I can afford to give it a bit more often!
> 
> As for Mia *sigh* - I'm not sure if you have / have ever had cats (??) - they can be incredibly fussy with food .... so really annoyed


Shall we go halves on a warehouse to store all our stashes 

No, never had cats, I'm actually frightened of them ..... I dont know why but my eyes see a cat but my brain converts it into a tiger !

And don't think I could afford to start hoarding cat food aswell lol


----------



## Carla miles

Ok guys it's been a week and a half and marleys still very windy and his poop is still very wippy like and I'm getting worried. He is still on natural diet chicken loaf and sometimes has the chicken hi life. He does have skinners duck but only nipples in it. Why is his poop not getting solid.. Does this mean I need to change his food again?


----------



## Fluffster

Belle was on Zoolove (Zooplus's wet food) and we have been left with about six weeks worth. Daisy is usually raw fed, but I'm not one to waste, so I've switched her onto Zoolove for the time being. She goes nuts for it! They're very similar to Lukullus tins, and very good value, if anyone is looking for affordable grain-free wet.

I'd be interested to know, @SixStar, how you would rate it (apologies if I have missed it anywhere).


----------



## Lilylass

@Fluffster funnily enough i looked at this when it first came out but passed as i couldnt find one i thought would be ok for Maisie - but i may give the 3 bird a try she's fine with chicken & turkey & its only got 10% duck in so i think worth a shot

She gets the Lukullus summer menu (chicken) but it will be disappearing soon & although ive stocked up (!) It would be good to have something else to add to her rotation now & then to eeeekkkk out suppies!

Will let you know how we get on!


----------



## Westie Mum

Carla miles said:


> Ok guys it's been a week and a half and marleys still very windy and his poop is still very wippy like and I'm getting worried. He is still on natural diet chicken loaf and sometimes has the chicken hi life. He does have skinners duck but only nipples in it. Why is his poop not getting solid.. Does this mean I need to change his food again?


Hi Carla.

What's the natural diet chicken loaf ?

You don't necessarily need to change foods, maybe just a different flavour.

Does he have treats ? If so, which ones ?


----------



## Carla miles

Sorry I meant naturediet chicken loaf. I don't really give him treats. Although he did have a pigs ear at the weekend.


----------



## Westie Mum

Ahhh ok - I'd try another flavour then see if that helps. You should be able to swop between all the natures diet flavours with no issues. Might just be chicken that makes him farty


----------



## Carla miles

It's horrendous, he doesn't have much of an appertite today, God they make you worry don't they!


----------



## Westie Mum

I'd maybe try the sensitive natures diet, think it's the pink one. It's fish which might be a little more gentle on his tummy and cut out the hi-life food.


----------



## Carla miles

Yes think I will order some of the them think there are two for sensitive. Cheers


----------



## SixStar

Fluffster said:


> Belle was on Zoolove (Zooplus's wet food) and we have been left with about six weeks worth. Daisy is usually raw fed, but I'm not one to waste, so I've switched her onto Zoolove for the time being. She goes nuts for it! They're very similar to Lukullus tins, and very good value, if anyone is looking for affordable grain-free wet.
> 
> I'd be interested to know, @SixStar, how you would rate it (apologies if I have missed it anywhere).


I felt sure I'd already added this but evidently I haven't!  Definitely a green 



Carla miles said:


> Yes think I will order some of the them think there are two for sensitive. Cheers


Have you tried cutting down on the amount you're feeding Milo?


----------



## Carla miles

I have stopped giving marley what I usually do due to him wasting it. But he is a very slim dog and I worry he isn't eating enough.


----------



## SixStar

Carla miles said:


> I have stopped giving marley what I usually do due to him wasting it. But he is a very slim dog and I worry he isn't eating enough.


Do you have any side-on and birds-eye pics?


----------



## Lilylass

Trying to broaden Maisie's horizons a bit:

Can't see Rinti on the list?

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645 - it would be - surprise - the chicken one!

Assuming it will be green - has anyone tried it?

I've also got some Zoolove 3 bird in there (very small amount of duck but fingers crossed that should be OK - I tried a duck kibble when I first got her but her tum was such a mess anyway it may well have been other things that were the issue!)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zoolove/wet_food/470485

Now .... debating on Rocco - I've always steered clear due to the beef but came across this one (again can't see Rocco on the list - apologies if it's on a page somewhere):

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/real_hearts/396786 - again the chicken one

Anyone tried that either?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Trying to broaden Maisie's horizons a bit:
> 
> Can't see Rinti on the list?
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645 - it would be - surprise - the chicken one!
> 
> Assuming it will be green - has anyone tried it?
> 
> I've also got some Zoolove 3 bird in there (very small amount of duck but fingers crossed that should be OK - I tried a duck kibble when I first got her but her tum was such a mess anyway it may well have been other things that were the issue!)
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zoolove/wet_food/470485
> 
> Now .... debating on Rocco - I've always steered clear due to the beef but came across this one (again can't see Rocco on the list - apologies if it's on a page somewhere):
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/real_hearts/396786 - again the chicken one
> 
> Anyone tried that either?


Going to be lazy and not add them all to the Index yet (well, I'm actually three weeks post wrist surgery and typing is still slow!) - but yep, all green.

Mine have had the Rocco chicken hearts one and it's exactly as on the tin  Lots of whole firm chicken hearts in a nice soft loaf, they all loved it. As for Rinti, mine have only had the chicken & potato (think it's sensible or sensitive, whatever they call it). Was nothing special, but probably a good choice for Maisie who does better on the more basic foods.


----------



## Lilylass

Thanks @SixStar - I'll stick a pack of each into my (ever growing!) basket - I'm conscious that the Lukullus will be going soon and, although I'm pretty well stocked up to see us through to when it should reappear next year ... there's always the worry it won't come back each year :Woot so I really don't like relying so heavily on one food.

It's handy being able to get the odd tray at the supermarket but the quality of the cans is so much better I'm really phasing these out now that I'm finding other things she can have which is great!

Ouch to the surgery - wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Westie Mum

Just out of interest the Rocco real hearts one says "Made from pure muscle meat"

Would this still be classes as fairly good quality ? Is normal food made from Muscle meat or more so the ones from abroad ?


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum it seems to be more the foreign brands that have larger amounts of offal in - I assume it's how they get the % of meat so high without having to include a load of 'not so great' ingredients & are still able to keep the costs so low. A lot of the Zoo+ brands have high offal content (in both cat & dog food).

I'm also not sure that people in other parts of Europe generally have the same 'urgh' factor with offal as many do here, so maybe the manufacturers here think we wouldn't buy it if they made it?

I


----------



## skatealexia

What do people think to the barking heads wetfood?


----------



## Lilylass

skatealexia said:


> What do people think to the barking heads wetfood?


Looks pretty good ingredient wise - but I'm afraid when compared when others, it's very expensive side

Compared to some of the foods I've mentioned in my last couple of posts (prices are all for 800g) - Granatapet, £2.20 / Lukullus £1.37 / Rocco, Zoolove & Rinti, £1.66 - it is a lot dearer. Imho, all are of equal or better quality and substantially more cost effective to feed.


----------



## Hanwombat

I usually buy the dogs Wainwrights grain free wet trays, but I was surprised at how little grain is in their normals ones, so I bought them instead as they're 30p cheaper. The meat content is pretty much the same as the grain free ones and with only 5% rice.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum it seems to be more the foreign brands that have larger amounts of offal in - I assume it's how they get the % of meat so high without having to include a load of 'not so great' ingredients & are still able to keep the costs so low. A lot of the Zoo+ brands have high offal content (in both cat & dog food).
> 
> I'm also not sure that people in other parts of Europe generally have the same 'urgh' factor with offal as many do here, so maybe the manufacturers here think we wouldn't buy it if they made it?
> 
> I


Thanks Lilylass . I don't mind giving them offal. Is that all muscle meat is ? or can it be other things aswell ? I'm not sure I really understand the term 'muscle meat'.



Hanwombat said:


> I usually buy the dogs Wainwrights grain free wet trays, but I was surprised at how little grain is in their normals ones, so I bought them instead as they're 30p cheaper. The meat content is pretty much the same as the grain free ones and with only 5% rice.


Yeah they are not bad with only 5%. I try not to feed grains but will sometimes feed 5% rice.

The wilkos meaty feast trays are low rice aswell if you wanted to try those.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks Lilylass . I don't mind giving them offal. Is that all muscle meat is ? or can it be other things aswell ? I'm not sure I really understand the term 'muscle meat'.
> .


Muscle meat is flesh (so for example - leg meat, breast, fillet etc) and things like heart and tongue.

Offal is liver, kidney, spleen, pancreas, brain etc.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Muscle meat is flesh (so for example - leg meat, breast, fillet etc) and things like heart and tongue.
> 
> Offal is liver, kidney, spleen, pancreas, brain etc.


Hi Sixstar 

So the wet food we buy in pet shops here dog would also be made from muscle meat but they just call it meat ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Hi Sixstar
> 
> So the wet food we buy in pet shops here dog would also be made from muscle meat but they just call it meat ?


No, generally in the UK muscle meat and offal aren't listed separately in pet foods.

So for example, lets say a food lists 70% chicken in the ingredients. That 70% isn't going to be pure chicken breast meat - it'll a mixture of all bits from the chicken - meat, liver, kidney, tripe, throat, lung, cartilage, heart etc - but all included under the umbrella listing of 'chicken'.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> No, generally in the UK muscle meat and offal aren't listed separately in pet foods.
> 
> So for example, lets say a food lists 70% chicken in the ingredients. That 70% isn't going to be pure chicken breast meat - it'll a mixture of all bits from the chicken - meat, liver, kidney, tripe, throat, lung, cartilage, heart etc - but all included under the umbrella listing of 'chicken'.


Thank you for explaining. Having never ordered food from outside the UK before I wasn't quite sure.

Would you say 70% muscle meat is better, or 70% chicken (as our labels list it).

Just curious really


----------



## Westie Mum

Oops sorry to keep asking you questions on a relaxing Sunday - have you tried the canagan tins yet ? no one is a stockist round here but might order online somewhere as I'm trying to stick to single protein foods (they seem to be able to eat all of these with no issues) and the chicken variety is pure chicken.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Thank you for explaining. Having never ordered food from outside the UK before I wasn't quite sure.
> 
> Would you say 70% muscle meat is better, or 70% chicken (as our labels list it).
> 
> Just curious really


I don't know really. I guess with either you can never be sure with what you're actually getting!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I don't know really. I guess with either you can never be sure with what you're actually getting!


Oh well, if you don't know then I'll never understand it lol

Thank you


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Oops sorry to keep asking you questions on a relaxing Sunday - have you tried the canagan tins yet ? no one is a stockist round here but might order online somewhere as I'm trying to stick to single protein foods (they seem to be able to eat all of these with no issues) and the chicken variety is pure chicken.


Nah don't be daft, a Sunday is no different to any other day for me 

The Canagan tins were ok - very, very wet and sloppy though, more than a mousse consistency. I probably wouldn't get them again unless they're were cheap!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Nah don't be daft, a Sunday is no different to any other day for me
> 
> The Canagan tins were ok - very, very wet and sloppy though, more than a mousse consistency. I probably wouldn't get them again unless they're were cheap!


Just us then that try and do as little as possible on a Sunday ! Mind you, have had 4 hours shopping day with OH for a new suit. I mean seriously, 4 hours to pick one suit !! Men are worse than women, honestly 

Interesting about canagan, I thought as it was said to be "the first ever 5 star rated wet food" on that other site, that it would be fantastic food.

We don't really have a good chicken wet food so was thinking that or the Rocco Real Hearts that Lilylass posted about.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Just us then that try and do as little as possible on a Sunday ! Mind you, have had 4 hours shopping day with OH for a new suit. I mean seriously, 4 hours to pick one suit !! Men are worse than women, honestly
> 
> Interesting about canagan, I thought as it was said to be "the first ever 5 star rated wet food" on that other site, that it would be fantastic food.
> 
> We don't really have a good chicken wet food so was thinking that or the Rocco Real Hearts that Lilylass posted about.


I'm retired, most days are at leisure 

The ingredients of Canagan are good but the consistency, IMO, really lets it down. You can virtually pour it out of the can.

What about the Nose2Tail and Billy & Margot chicken foods? Both are excellent.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I'm retired, most days are at leisure
> 
> The ingredients of Canagan are good but the consistency, IMO, really lets it down. You can virtually pour it out of the can.
> 
> What about the Nose2Tail and Billy & Margot chicken foods? Both are excellent.


I dream of being retired !

Well don't want anything I have to pour lol. Will check those ones out, thank you


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> We don't really have a good chicken wet food so was thinking that or the Rocco Real Hearts that Lilylass posted about.


Thinking I may give her that one tomorrow - I'll try to remember to take a photo when I open the can. There aren't any customer ones on Zoo+ (although their is a product one I like to see food people have actually got as you never really know if it's really like the marketing photos), so I'll try to take one & upload it there.

Hoping it's not too rich for her - generally she's fine (and the Lukullus is 66% meat so not a huge difference) - but, 4 days is quite a long time to have a new food so wondering if I should freeze some?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Thinking I may give her that one tomorrow - I'll try to remember to take a photo when I open the can. There aren't any customer ones on Zoo+ (although their is a product one I like to see food people have actually got as you never really know if it's really like the marketing photos), so I'll try to take one & upload it there.
> 
> Hoping it's not too rich for her - generally she's fine (and the Lukullus is 66% meat so not a huge difference) - but, 4 days is quite a long time to have a new food so wondering if I should freeze some?


That will be great if you could get a photo!

Yeah I'd maybe give it her for 2 days and freeze the rest .... Ease her in gently . Fingers crossed it suits her.


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum here you go:








http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x35/lilylass/1-Rocco chicken_zpss3k6i8hb.jpg

Have to say I'm really impressed - a lovely soft loaf as @SixStar said - I usually just split the can directly into my tubs but put this in a bowl because I wanted to see how many hearts were in it to split them up over the days - there were 12 which was great! It also smelled really (really!) nice!


----------



## Westie Mum

Thanks! Doesn't look like there is tons of jelly either which is good.

Will add some to my next zooplus order i think as very good value i think for the size of the tins!


----------



## Ferret123

What about puppy cesers trays???


----------



## Lilylass

Ferret123 said:


> What about puppy cesers trays???


Cesar is on Page 1 of the index .... it's red = pretty awful!

Also .....



Ferret123 said:


> Need puppy wet food list please x





Lilylass said:


> They don't need to be fed 'puppy' food - good quality adult food is fine


You don't need to feed puppy food as mentioned by me & others earlier


----------



## Westie Mum

Ferret123 said:


> What about puppy cesers trays???


As i've recently said on another thread about Cesars - I wouldn't feed it to any of my 3 even if they gave me a free life time supply of it !

There are so many good foods out there for the same price or less, why do you want to feed Cesars ?


----------



## Geolgrad

I bought some of the Wilkinson's trays over the weekend and i'm very impressed. Pretty much the same consitancy as wainwrights, forthglade or other tray food and for 70p!! http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-salmon+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412927 Even Miss fussy pants ate some. Not a very strong fish odour and not a moose like some fish trays can be. Think I'll be getting some in stock.


----------



## Ferret123

I'm a wolly I would like to know thoughts on bakers puppy trays not cesers Der ????


----------



## Ferret123

Westie Mum said:


> As i've recently said on another thread about Cesars - I wouldn't feed it to any of my 3 even if they gave me a free life time supply of it !
> 
> There are so many good foods out there for the same price or less, why do you want to feed Cesars ?


Sorry didn't mean cesers have stayed well clear after reading how rubbish it is. I meant bakers puppy trays x


----------



## Lilylass

Ferret123 said:


> I'm a wolly I would like to know thoughts on bakers puppy trays not cesers Der ????


This is also listed on Page 1 of the index ????

Bakers is even worse than Cesar

There are loads of green wet foods listed on the index, any of them are a good food to give - tbh there are so many green wet foods around (unlike kibbles which are much harder to find) and available to suit pretty much any budget - there's really no excuse for feeding an orange food ..... and none for a red one!


----------



## Ferret123

Lilylass said:


> Cesar is on Page 1 of the index .... it's red = pretty awful!
> 
> Also .....
> 
> You don't need to feed puppy food as mentioned by me & others earlier


My older dog is a nightmare to feed so I have two dogs who are pains to feed he wants hers and she wants
His


Lilylass said:


> This is also listed on Page 1 of the index ????
> 
> Bakers is even worse than Cesar
> 
> There are loads of green wet foods listed on the index, any of them are a good food to give - tbh there are so many green wet foods around (unlike kibbles which are much harder to find) and available to suit pretty much any budget - there's really no excuse for feeding an orange food ..... and none for a red one!


I have spent a fortune trying to find a good food they will both eat to no avail. Except raw tripe and tripe and beef. Just given them butchers tinned tripe that's a no from both.


----------



## Westie Mum

Geolgrad said:


> I bought some of the Wilkinson's trays over the weekend and i'm very impressed. Pretty much the same consitancy as wainwrights, forthglade or other tray food and for 70p!! http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-salmon+rice-tray-395g/invt/0412927 Even Miss fussy pants ate some. Not a very strong fish odour and not a moose like some fish trays can be. Think I'll be getting some in stock.


We tried them a few weeks back and tbh for the price they are good.

I'm used to WW grain free and fishmongers which are all very smelly esp the fish. The fact wilkos ones don't have any smell did put me off getting them on a regular basis, just personal preference. My dogs like smelly  if I was out of food though I would get them again.


----------



## Westie Mum

Ferret123 said:


> My older dog is a nightmare to feed so I have two dogs who are pains to feed he wants hers and she wants
> His
> 
> I have spent a fortune trying to find a good food they will both eat to no avail. Except raw tripe and tripe and beef. Just given them butchers tinned tripe that's a no from both.


Have you tried the Wainwrights trays from pets at home ?

Or the webbox trays from asda ?

The delicious collection from sainsburys ?

The new wilkos meaty feast trays ?

All very good, easy to get and affordable.


----------



## Lilylass

Ferret123 said:


> My older dog is a nightmare to feed so I have two dogs who are pains to feed he wants hers and she wants
> His
> 
> I have spent a fortune trying to find a good food they will both eat to no avail. Except raw tripe and tripe and beef. Just given them butchers tinned tripe that's a no from both.


If they've been eating 'not so great' foods then it will take a while to wean them onto the better stuff (think of a kid who's had a burger & chips for lunch everyday & then is suddenly given a salad!) - foods like Pedigree, Bakers etc will have lots of additives in to make them taste good to dogs (and most will generally like them for that reason)

My advice would be to mix a small bit of the new food with the old ones for a few days and then gradually increase the new one / reduce the old one so that the shock / withdrawal of all the additives / sugars etc isn't as big

As well as the foods @Westie Mum has mentioned in the post above - all available from respective supermarkets - Tesco have Naturo trays in various flavours which are also very good - I'm sure you'll have one / more of them nearby so hopefully should be easy to get hold of to try


----------



## Ferret123

Will continue on my quest for the right food for both. Than you for your input I love this forum. And will try the slow introduction idea makes sense x x


----------



## Geolgrad

Has anyone had any experiance of Almo Nature Daily Menu? I'm interested in giving the Tuna and Rice variety a try (even though its 
39% chicken!) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/dog_wet_food_offers/offers/494187


----------



## Lilylass

Geolgrad said:


> Has anyone had any experiance of Almo Nature Daily Menu? I'm interested in giving the Tuna and Rice variety a try (even though its
> 39% chicken!) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/dog_wet_food_offers/offers/494187


Assume this a mistake? 'Together with the delicious animal protein sources including chicken, turkey and tuna, these ingredients make Almo Nature Daily Menu a delicious, balanced meal for your cat.' (para under the ingredients lists of the foods)

I have used the cat one in the past but not tried the dog one - looks OK but my personal opinion is there's a lot better on Zoo+ for a lot less money - eg at £2.57kg it's way more expensive than the Lukullus (£1.72/kg) and Zoolove (£1.87/kg), Rinti (£2.08/kg) and even the Rocco hearts is only £2.50/kg and I'd put all of them at a higher quality


----------



## Guest

Ferret123 said:


> I'm a wolly I would like to know thoughts on bakers puppy trays not cesers Der ????


Full if rubbish. Bakers is the worst food. Goodness knows how many e numbers sending dogs bouncing off the walls, nowhere near enough meat, ingredients banned in certain countries and cancer causing ingredients I hear.


----------



## hackertime

MILLIES WOLFHEART wet food goes on sale tues 01/09/15


----------



## BlueJay

Natures Menu has a new line in the Country Hunter range.
Only in 150g pouches do not the most cost effective, but they are single source protein, grain free and 80% meat 
Duck, chicken, turkey or beef 

Duck (min 80%), Sweet Potato (3%), Carrots (3%), Green Beans (3%), Mixed Berries (2%), St Johns Wort (0.5%), Spirulina (0.5%), Yucca Extract, Green Tea Extract, Grape Seed Extract, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Natures Menu has a new line in the Country Hunter range.
> Only in 150g pouches do not the most cost effective, but they are single source protein, grain free and 80% meat
> Duck, chicken, turkey or beef
> 
> Duck (min 80%), Sweet Potato (3%), Carrots (3%), Green Beans (3%), Mixed Berries (2%), St Johns Wort (0.5%), Spirulina (0.5%), Yucca Extract, Green Tea Extract, Grape Seed Extract, Rosemary Extract.


Oooooh some more single protein foods to add to the 'look out for' list !


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooh some more single protein foods to add to the 'look out for' list !


Seen the new Lily's Kitchen? Single protein, chicken. Smelt good enough to put in a pie for hubs 

http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/coronation-chicken


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Seen the new Lily's Kitchen? Single protein, chicken. Smelt good enough to put in a pie for hubs
> 
> http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/coronation-chicken


Ooooooh, limited edition though - might see if I can get my hands on a couple to try, can always stock pile them lol


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Ooooooh, limited edition though - might see if I can get my hands on a couple to try, can always stock pile them lol


Their limited editions usually run for a good few months so plenty of time to stock up


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Seen the new Lily's Kitchen? Single protein, chicken. Smelt good enough to put in a pie for hubs
> 
> http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/coronation-chicken


Might be of interest to @Lilylass - any good for Maise ?



SixStar said:


> Their limited editions usually run for a good few months so plenty of time to stock up


That's good to know!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Their limited editions usually run for a good few months so plenty of time to stock up


Just looked on their website as says they are only available from Lily's kitchen directly and according to their Facebook page these limited edition ones are only available in September and a few days ago there was only 1000 cans left.


----------



## SixStar

Best get buying then!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Best get buying then!


Just leave some for us .... I've heard about your hoarding


----------



## SixStar

I only brought two tins to try - at £2.49 each and one tin not even doing a tiny snack between my lot, they certainly weren't getting more!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I only brought two tins to try - at £2.49 each and one tin not even doing a tiny snack between my lot, they certainly weren't getting more!


Ahhhh yes, big bellies to feed !

The advantage of having 3 little ones, mixed with dry I can get two meals out of one tin ! Whereas the trays aren't big enough so use two per evening meal so works out a lot more but typically they do really like Lily's.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Might be of interest to @Lilylass - any good for Maise ?
> 
> That's good to know!


Just looked at the ingredients & yes seems good!

Unfortunately a bit on the steep side price wise for us too with her being a big dog (and esp when compared to the likes of the Rocco / Rinti etc which are about £1.60 for 800g cans)


----------



## Lilylass

Opened a can of the Rinti Sensible (Chicken & Rice) this morning










Really nice meat - I must admit, we do seem to do better with the ones that have Rice in as they seem to keep her full better

This one is definitely a 'keeper'!

(ETA that's not the whole can in case anyone's thinking 'that's not a lot'! I'd already portioned it out before taking the photo so there's another 2 tubs as well!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Just looked at the ingredients & yes seems good!
> 
> Unfortunately a bit on the steep side price wise for us too with her being a big dog (and esp when compared to the likes of the Rocco / Rinti etc which are about £1.60 for 800g cans)


Yes sorry never gave the price a thought. It's inly been 3 years since I had a bigger dog myself. Funny you soon forget how much they eat !



Lilylass said:


> Opened a can of the Rinti Sensible (Chicken & Rice) this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice meat - I must admit, we do seem to do better with the ones that have Rice in as they seem to keep her full better
> 
> This one is definitely a 'keeper'!
> 
> (ETA that's not the whole can in case anyone's thinking 'that's not a lot'! I'd already portioned it out before taking the photo so there's another 2 tubs as well!)


Fingers crossed it goes down well and suits her 

She get on ok with the real hearts one ?


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Seen the new Lily's Kitchen? Single protein, chicken. Smelt good enough to put in a pie for hubs
> 
> http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/coronation-chicken





SixStar said:


> I only brought two tins to try - at £2.49 each and one tin not even doing a tiny snack between my lot, they certainly weren't getting more!


Well they best like it - ordered 12 tins for £28 something. Seems a lot but then that will last 24 days mixed with kibble, so not as bad if you look at it like that 

A bit too costly to hoard but did notice the 'garden party' variety is almost the same and although limited edition, not just for one month so can always get some of that once they've eaten this ..... and the other 70 Lily trays I have :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Yes sorry never gave the price a thought. It's inly been 3 years since I had a bigger dog myself. Funny you soon forget how much they eat !
> 
> Fingers crossed it goes down well and suits her
> 
> She get on ok with the real hearts one ?


Sorry missed this

Yes she got on fine with the real hearts one!

And touch wood the Rinti is going down well too with nice firm poops!

I do think now we've got her food sorted & stick to the fish / chicken basic foods, it really is when she eats things 'she shouldn't' that we gave big issues!

3kg of fish skins arrived yesterday (she was a happy girl!) So hopefully that'll keep her going a while

Maybe we need to form 'DFH anonymous' (dog food hoarders)


----------



## Westie Mum

Dog food hoarders ?!?!? I have no idea what your on about  

Glad she is doing ok  hope she enjoys the fish skins!


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Dog food hoarders ?!?!? I have no idea what your on about
> 
> Glad she is doing ok  hope she enjoys the fish skins!


Ohhhhh she LOVES the fish skins! I'm sure she tries to make as much noise as poss while crunching them! Should be great for her 'pearly whites; too (honestly she has the most amazing teeth!)

@SixStar is it OK for her to have a fish skin every day - the whitefish jerky flatties are really low in fat so thinking they'd be OK for regular use?

(I also got some of the salmon & seaweed twists which are much higher in fat and will therefore only be an occasional extra special treat!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh she LOVES the fish skins! I'm sure she tries to make as much noise as poss while crunching them! Should be great for her 'pearly whites; too (honestly she has the most amazing teeth!)
> 
> @SixStar is it OK for her to have a fish skin every day - the whitefish jerky flatties are really low in fat so thinking they'd be OK for regular use?
> 
> (I also got some of the salmon & seaweed twists which are much higher in fat and will therefore only be an occasional extra special treat!)


Mine eat a lot of fish skins and have always been ok, although Poppy had one every day for over a year and still needed a dental !

Mine love fish4dogs fish skins which is a shame as they are not UK made and expensive. They refuse to eat seapets/Mariners and they didn't like the Skippers ones I got at Crufts either.

My Lily's kitchen order came - hope they like it !


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> @SixStar is it OK for her to have a fish skin every day - the whitefish jerky flatties are really low in fat so thinking they'd be OK for regular use?


Mine have them everyday for lunch


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum @Lilylass

Free Lily's Kitchen tray - www.f2fapps.com/Mcq69gT8


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum @Lilylass
> 
> Free Lily's Kitchen tray - www.f2fapps.com/Mcq69gT8


Thanks for the link @SixStar, but can't give mine the organic trays as all multi meat ones, shame as free is nice lol ..... That's why I liked the tescos version as they were all single protein but they discontinued them aswell now pffft !


----------



## SixStar

Ah ok, thought it was worth a mention anyway. Cat trays included too if you've got a kitty!


----------



## Westie Mum

No thank you, I appreciated the heads up  

No cats - can you imagine me hoarding cat food aswell lol


----------



## BlueJay

Anyone had any f4d mousse recently?

I got some for camping today - first time in ages. Really solid 
The first ones I had were really wooshy and... moussey


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum @Lilylass
> 
> Free Lily's Kitchen tray - www.f2fapps.com/Mcq69gT8


Great thanks - goodness knows what flavour will come as you couldnt enter any requirements but if she can't have it, it can go in the rwscue's Christmas box (which is coming along nicely!)



SixStar said:


> Mine have them everyday for lunch


Great as she generally gets a treat in the evening so these will be so much healthier!


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> No thank you, I appreciated the heads up
> 
> No cats - can you imagine me hoarding cat food aswell lol


Thankfully my cat is too fussy to hoard, I would buy a load then she would refuse to eat it!



BlueJay said:


> Anyone had any f4d mousse recently?
> 
> I got some for camping today - first time in ages. Really solid
> The first ones I had were really wooshy and... moussey


Not had any in ages I'm afraid.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Anyone had any f4d mousse recently?
> 
> I got some for camping today - first time in ages. Really solid
> The first ones I had were really wooshy and... moussey


The salmon mousse I brought last time came out the pack as one whole slab but mashed up to look the same ...... Not sure if that's what you mean ?

The trout mousse was softer but still quite formed.



SixStar said:


> Thankfully my cat is too fussy to hoard, I would buy a load then she would refuse to eat it!


I hear that a lot about cats - must be a nightmare !


----------



## Westie Mum

Lily's Kitchen Coronation chicken was wolfed down this evening - smelt really nice and the tins are slightly different to the Lily's trays we have, more of a meatier texture. The trays seem a bit more watery/softer. 

Poppy is the funniest little thing - she ate hers and then carried her bowl around with her as if she was asking for more lol

Might try and order some more before it runs out the end of September.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Lily's Kitchen Coronation chicken was wolfed down this evening - smelt really nice and the tins are slightly different to the Lily's trays we have, more of a meatier texture. The trays seem a bit more watery/softer.
> 
> Poppy is the funniest little thing - she ate hers and then carried her bowl around with her as if she was asking for more lol
> 
> Might try and order some more before it runs out the end of September.


Saw this on Facebook...

''This recipe is currently exclusive to our retail customers due to the competition that we're running, it should be available to all of our lovely trade customers in a few months time. We hope this helps smile emoticon''

That to me say's they'll be bringing out as a full-time flavour?  I'm not a member of FB so can't ask.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Saw this on Facebook...
> 
> ''This recipe is currently exclusive to our retail customers due to the competition that we're running, it should be available to all of our lovely trade customers in a few months time. We hope this helps smile emoticon''
> 
> That to me say's they'll be bringing out as a full-time flavour?  I'm not a member of FB so can't ask.


Ooooooh that would be great if it was! Will ask on FB 

Have noticed LK is a bit cheaper from zooplus £20.90 for 12 tins so £1.74 each. Hopefully if they carry on with this flavour Zooplus will stock it eventually, although they don't stock the 'garden party' variety yet which is very similar and the next one to try.

And Miss Poppy has stayed up with her mummy tonight. She NEVER stays up with me ..... Maybe she thought she would get more food lol


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Saw this on Facebook...
> 
> ''This recipe is currently exclusive to our retail customers due to the competition that we're running, it should be available to all of our lovely trade customers in a few months time. We hope this helps smile emoticon''
> 
> That to me say's they'll be bringing out as a full-time flavour?  I'm not a member of FB so can't ask.


Lily's kitchen finally replied - asked 3 times !

_Hi Sam! Thank you very much for your question. Our Coronation Chicken recipe is available exclusively from us this month, but will be back and available from some of our stockists early in the new year. In the meantime, our English Garden Party recipe is another mono-protein chicken option that may be suitable for your dogs. We do hope this helps. 
http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/an-english-garden-party
_
Good news  although a little sneaky as they made it sound like it was a very limited edition variety.


----------



## Lilylass

Well fingers crossed, the 3 Bird Casserole is going down well - she seems to love it (there was an extra big waggle when I asked how her dinner was which is really the only way to tell when you have a bucket dog who will eat most things!)

She's had it 2 days now and, again fingers crossed, bottom end seems to be fine 

Pretty impressed - nice meat:










£9.99 for 6 x 800g cans so again very affordable

Thinking my rotation is going to end up Lukullus / Rinti Sensible / Zoolove at this rate! (with the odd other one thrown in now & then for a bit of variety!) Good foods at a pretty fantastic price!


----------



## Westie Mum

She is doing really well with the new foods isn't she


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> She is doing really well with the new foods isn't she


She is 

I think a lot of issues earlier on were caused by her being on a pretty awful food when I got her - and she used to scavenge terribly  which def causes her to get upset tums (bird poop in particular!)

OK scratch the above ..........

She's had the 3 Bird Mon & Tues - poops were fine yesterday but sadly not good this morning That suggests the Duck is OK for 1 day but not 2 days (or longer) in a row.

Unfortunately she's already had it for breakfast today so I'll ditch tonight's and hope her tum doesn't get worse! I'll give her Burns tonight which is usually great when her tum's a bit upset

I've frozen Day 4's portion and will try it as a single day in a couple of weeks in between 2 cans that I know she's fine with - at least that way we could use it up but I guess it won't be becoming a regular thing unfortunately!

Slightly odd as she's been fine with the Granatapet Chicken & Pheasant - and I wouldn't think Duck was that different from Pheasant .... but who knows how these things work!

*sigh* dogs & their tums!


----------



## Westie Mum

Agggggghhhhhhhh ! Just as you thought you were getting sorted. 

Shame if you have to waste the other tins but even so - you've still found some new foods for her recently so it's not all bad  

Weird it shows up on day 3. Mine have meat for their dinner so 5pm and its either later that night or first thing in the morning that they have upset tums. 

Hope her tum settles quickly.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Agggggghhhhhhhh ! Just as you thought you were getting sorted.
> 
> Shame if you have to waste the other tins but even so - you've still found some new foods for her recently so it's not all bad
> 
> Weird it shows up on day 3. Mine have meat for their dinner so 5pm and its either later that night or first thing in the morning that they have upset tums.
> 
> Hope her tum settles quickly.


It can't be a full blown allergy to the duck or it would be straight through - it might be something she can have occasionally but not several meals in a row

I'm a bit like that with eggs - I can eat them fine one day but if I had them, say 3 days in a row, then I react / my eyes swell / I itch etc

Still happy as we've made loads of progress recently - and I have more than enough foods for a good rotation ..... I wish there was a few more flavours to be able to add but will settle for what we've got!

Now just to try the WW grain free ......


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> It can't be a full blown allergy to the duck or it would be straight through - it might be something she can have occasionally but not several meals in a row
> 
> I'm a bit like that with eggs - I can eat them fine one day but if I had them, say 3 days in a row, then I react / my eyes swell / I itch etc
> 
> Still happy as we've made loads of progress recently - and I have more than enough foods for a good rotation ..... I wish there was a few more flavours to be able to add but will settle for what we've got!
> 
> Now just to try the WW grain free ......


Spooky - I can't eat eggs at all. I can if they are cooked in something like cakes but fried egg, scrambled egg etc = projectile vomiting so I never ever eat them. I'd rather go through child birth than be sick !

You haven't tried kangaroo yet, have you ? It's supposed to be very good for sensitive tummies.

When are you planning to use the WW ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Spooky - I can't eat eggs at all. I can if they are cooked in something like cakes but fried egg, scrambled egg etc = projectile vomiting so I never ever eat them. I'd rather go through child birth than be sick !
> 
> You haven't tried kangaroo yet, have you ? It's supposed to be very good for sensitive tummies.
> 
> When are you planning to use the WW ?


Sorry but that did make me chuckle! Childbirth over being sick ... honestly!

No, we've not tried the kangaroo yet - I must try to remember to stick a pack of the Belcando in my basket sometime.

I'm going to mix a very small amount of the WW GF in with her JWB - I've just opened a 15kg sack so that will last her about 4 months! The plan is to go very slow and leave it at a very small amount probably for a couple of months before building it up (if everything's OK) - when she's had potato before, it was a higher % in the food but it was also a while before there was a reaction so I want to go slowly with it to make sure it's OK for long term use


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but that did make me chuckle! Childbirth over being sick ... honestly!
> 
> No, we've not tried the kangaroo yet - I must try to remember to stick a pack of the Belcando in my basket sometime.
> 
> I'm going to mix a very small amount of the WW GF in with her JWB - I've just opened a 15kg sack so that will last her about 4 months! The plan is to go very slow and leave it at a very small amount probably for a couple of months before building it up (if everything's OK) - when she's had potato before, it was a higher % in the food but it was also a while before there was a reaction so I want to go slowly with it to make sure it's OK for long term use


I had a very easy 2.5 hour labour though 

Good luck with the WW and yes probably best to go slow.


----------



## SixStar

Ah what a shame about the 3 bird casserole - but glad you still have others to try.

Must be so tricky with dicky tums. An upset tum in this lot is so rare, they'd be at the vets at first sign!


----------



## Westie Mum

* waves to @SixStar *

While you are here ..... Could I ask you about our rotation 

In your opinion, do you think that the list I have will give enough variety/different proteins or is it too much ? I know you raw feed but if you did commercial feed .......

WW grain free trays - Turkey, rabbit, lamb.
Fishmongers trays - salmon, white fish, trout
Lily's kitchen - chicken, beef (the only 2 they now sell single protein)
Billy & Margot - chicken, beef, venison, Turkey
Nose2tail - salmon, chicken, lamb, venison
Belcando - kangaroo - or possibly Simpsons kangaroo variety
Granatapet - venison, buffalo

(Haven't tried the Billy & Margot or Nose2tail yet but can't see why they wouldn't agree with them).

Edited to add: WW or Fishmongers would be 4 days (keeps cost down) 2 days of one of the others, followed by day 7 tinned fish either sardines, pink salmon, mackerel etc.


----------



## SixStar

* waves back to @Westie Mum  *

Looks fab to me! The boys are on their way


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> * waves back to @Westie Mum  *
> 
> Looks fab to me! The boys are on their way


Locks the door - don't think I could afford to feed your boys ! Well Alfie I could maybe lol

As long as we don't get any upset tums (which we haven't with any single protein) then there isn't such a thing as too much rotating ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Locks the door - don't think I could afford to feed your boys ! Well Alfie I could maybe lol
> 
> As long as we don't get any upset tums (which we haven't with any single protein) then there isn't such a thing as too much rotating ?


Ha! Alfie is the last one you'd want, believe me! 

Nope, not as far as I'm concerned. The more variety, the better


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Ha! Alfie is the last one you'd want, believe me!
> 
> Nope, not as far as I'm concerned. The more variety, the better


Oh well the door is very much locked then  I dread to think how much it would cost to feed yours a good commercial diet !

Thank you, feel quite happy now and cause they are only little, only works out a couple of pound more a week than just keeping them on the WW trays.

Think I'll do my order over the weekend then with thoughfulpets company


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I dread to think how much it would cost to feed yours a good commercial diet !


Me too! :Jawdrop


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum I say ..... Lucky dogs!

Sure there's a few on here who eat better than their owners!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum I say ..... Lucky dogs!
> 
> Sure there's a few on here who eat better than their owners!


I think because they are little dogs, its obviously a lot more economical to feed them well. Working out roughly:-

Kibble @ £37.00 lasts 8-9 weeks so even at 8 = £4.62 
2 trays of WW grain or Fishmongers (multipacks) = £2.00 
1 tin of the others, even the highest prices one = £2.49
Then tinned fish, even say pink salmon on offer = £1.00

So £10.11 per week, which works out at £3.37 per week per dog. And even if i fed the £2.49 tins all the time, it would only push the price up by an extra £3-4 per week overall.

Whereas our own shopping bill for 4 adults is anywhere between £125 - £200 per week !


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum

Ziwipeak tinned, - tripe, lamb & venison flavour.

Lots of jelly/goo, stinks like 'dog food' (I know it _is _dog food, but the other high-end wets tend to smell quite appealing!)


----------



## Amelia66

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum
> 
> Ziwipeak tinned, - tripe, lamb & venison flavour.
> 
> Lots of jelly/goo, stinks like 'dog food' (I know it _is _dog food, but the other high-end wets tend to smell quite appealing!)


im sure it smells as unappetising as it looks! :Yuck


----------



## SixStar

Amelia66 said:


> im sure it smells as unappetising as it looks! :Yuck


It's disappointing as Lily's, Nose2Tail, Wainwrights, Billy & Margot etc all actually smell very good! Even wet foods with tripe (like is in this Ziwipeak) do not usually smell so off-putting.

But nevermind - Jake was anything but off-put, his lunch lasted all of thirty seconds!


----------



## Westie Mum

Thank you Sixstar  Maybe ill leave that one off my list then. 

OH isn't a fan of dog food smelling dog food lol .... especially as mine dont like it cold and smells dramatically increase once its been in the microwave ! (fishmongers trout is rather stinky once warmed up!)


----------



## melannie

I was talking to a relative on the phone this evening, she has had a wee pup Yorkie for possibly a year now I think, had a lot of trouble finding food that it will actually eat, plus food that seems to be doing the dog no harm, plus food that suits their pocket with hardly any money etc, so they said they took it to someone else's house that happened to be feeding their own dogs at the time (they had the Yorkie with them), so they let the yorkie off the lead and it started to guzzle the food from the other dogs bowl and guess what it was ???? It was the cheapest of the cheap "butchers" dog food from the can, the yorkie loves it and has been eating it for weeks/months now without a single problem.

Amazing eh ? Just goes to show that sometimes even the foods that are classed as really poor and cheap can work, well they can work for some I guess, just thought I would share this


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie ahhhh Butchers is actually a pretty decent food.

Not all of them but some are grain free & have a decent meat content (eg the loaf ones with tripe) - you'll find many on here feed it either occasionally or regularly

Maisie loves it!

Glad they found something their dog likes & is a good food

Food doesn't have to be expensive - in facany seemingly more expensive foods are cheaper overall as you need to feed less

Some stuff sold in supermarkets (esp Bakers!) Is terrible & also very expensive compared to much better foods


----------



## melannie

some of my free samples from the different manufactures arrived today, yeaaaa  , I haven't seen which yet but I might start him on one of them later this afternoon or I might wait until tomorrow, shall see how I feel, got some money off vouchers too  but anyways, we shall see  (someone picked them up from the P.O for me).


----------



## Lilylass

@melannie good luk & let us know how it goes

Which food are you going to try?

You will need to feed only 1 food for 4-6 weeks before you know whether it's suitable for him (to get rid of any residuals in his system and for any new ingredients to show a reaction)


----------



## melannie

not sure, I have a few, will start tomorrow probably


----------



## Westie Mum

I know puppy's don't need puppy food but would feeding a dog a senior food with " Green Lipped Mussel, Seaweed, Prebiotics FOS & MOS" added, be ok for a normal adult dog once in a while ? 

(Lily's kitchen senior recipe is turkey & cranberries)


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I know puppy's don't need puppy food but would feeding a dog a senior food with " Green Lipped Mussel, Seaweed, Prebiotics FOS & MOS" added, be ok for a normal adult dog once in a while ?
> 
> (Lily's kitchen senior recipe is turkey & cranberries)


Of course


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Of course


That's good cause I've already ordered it  but I've never fed senior food before as always just added supplements but thought it would just be a different Lily's flavour for them!


----------



## SixStar

Let me know what they think of it


----------



## Westie Mum

Will do  although might be a while before they try it. Ordered 13 different tins for the £29 with free delivery and I tend to only give them one new food a week as it lasts them two days - eases them in gently


----------



## lemmsy

Just a thought... have you put Wainwrights Salmon and Potato trays on here?

Small ingredient list, 76% salmon as first ingredient.

Composition: Salmon (76%), Rehydrated Potato (8%), Minerals, Seaweed, Chicory Root.

Currently on sale at 85p per tray

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/wainwrights-adult-salmon-with-potato-395g


----------



## Hanwombat

Im thinking about getting some Millies Wolfheart wet tins for the dogs to put in their kongs whilst at work - What does everyone think of them? I'm hoping they wouldn't be too rich because of Io's glands but they already have the grain in their food as it helps her glands.


----------



## SingingWhippet

Hanwombat said:


> Im thinking about getting some Millies Wolfheart wet tins for the dogs to put in their kongs whilst at work - What does everyone think of them? I'm hoping they wouldn't be too rich because of Io's glands but they already have the grain in their food as it helps her glands.


They're going down very well indeed in this house!! The dogs love them and they seem to suit, they're having good solid poos. I'm really impressed with the, and currently eagerly awaiting the release of the Tracker and Gamekeeper varieties.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I had Taz on the Nature's menu Country Hunter tins for a while however decided to swap him onto the Wilko's trays. 

He is thoroughly enjoying them , they so seem very oily which wasn't effected his poo touch wood.


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I had Taz on the Nature's menu Country Hunter tins for a while however decided to swap him onto the Wilko's trays.
> 
> He is thoroughly enjoying them , they so seem very oily which wasn't effected his poo touch wood.


We tried the wilkos trays and tbh they aren't bad at all for the money. Quite meaty aswell - just wished them smelt more as mine like good smelly foods.

Our store doesn't stock them though (nice lady manager brought me some from another store she was visiting).


----------



## Westie Mum

Email from Zooplus today - 

Lukullus selected tins on offer, 6 for £4.90. 

Lily's kitchen, 6 for £9.99 so £1.66 a tin which is a really good price for Lily's. 

Naturesmenu, rocco, applaws and a few others on specials aswell.


----------



## Lilylass

Nnnnnooooooooo - don't tell me .... I must resist 

I have errrrrr lots ..... (I really must do a proper stock take .....)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Nnnnnooooooooo - don't tell me .... I must resist
> 
> I have errrrrr lots ..... (I really must do a proper stock take .....)


Lol, I won't admit that some Lily's Kitchen fell in my basket while I was ordered treats :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## VickynHolly

I normally get the Lilys Kitchen fish one, but that hasn't even gone down by £1 so I will not be rushing to buy it. The Goose one has dropped by about £2.50 though.


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> I normally get the Lilys Kitchen fish one, but that hasn't even gone down by £1 so I will not be rushing to buy it. The Goose one has dropped by about £2.50 though.


Depending where you usually buy them from they can vary from £2.20 - £2.50 a tin so 6 tins for £1.66 each is a fair saving.


----------



## Hels821

I know this is an old post but I am new to Pet Forum and have just come across it. Thank you so much. This is very helpful!
I have just moved my puppy (5 month old Shih Tzu cross) onto Wainwrights, and so far I'm pleased with the results. Her dull coat is already looking better.

I have three questions I hope you can help me with:
1) Beau arrived to me at 9 weeks old on dry food only. I have since then always mixed dry and wet food together as I don't agree on a diet totally on dry. Do you think this is ok or should I phase out the dry? 

2) I've read lots about raw feeding. I couldn't do this on a daily basis, but do you think introducing a couple of raw meat meals a week will be ok, or is it all or nothing? 

3) My sister feeds her puppy on Spencer's Deli (purchased at [email protected]). There is very little I can find about this food other than on the Pets at Home website and the ingredients on the side of the tin. Is anyone familiar with this food and have any thoughts / reviews on it? 
Here is the ingredients listing:

Composition and Nutrition: Ingredient(s): Chicken (36%), Vegetables (Carrots 8%, White Beans 8%), Beef (8%), Long Grain Rice (4%), Brown Rice (4%), Sunflower Oil, Minerals. Additives:. Protein 10%, Crude Fibre 1%, Oils and Fats 2%, Crude Ash 2%, Moisture 83.5%.

Thank you


----------



## Westie Mum

Hels821 said:


> I know this is an old post but I am new to Pet Forum and have just come across it. Thank you so much. This is very helpful!
> I have just moved my puppy (5 month old Shih Tzu cross) onto Wainwrights, and so far I'm pleased with the results. Her dull coat is already looking better.
> 
> I have three questions I hope you can help me with:
> 1) Beau arrived to me at 9 weeks old on dry food only. I have since then always mixed dry and wet food together as I don't agree on a diet totally on dry. Do you think this is ok or should I phase out the dry?
> 
> 2) I've read lots about raw feeding. I couldn't do this on a daily basis, but do you think introducing a couple of raw meat meals a week will be ok, or is it all or nothing?
> 
> 3) My sister feeds her puppy on Spencer's Deli (purchased at [email protected]). There is very little I can find about this food other than on the Pets at Home website and the ingredients on the side of the tin. Is anyone familiar with this food and have any thoughts / reviews on it?
> Here is the ingredients listing:
> 
> Composition and Nutrition: Ingredient(s): Chicken (36%), Vegetables (Carrots 8%, White Beans 8%), Beef (8%), Long Grain Rice (4%), Brown Rice (4%), Sunflower Oil, Minerals. Additives:. Protein 10%, Crude Fibre 1%, Oils and Fats 2%, Crude Ash 2%, Moisture 83.5%.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome 

It's perfectly fine to feed wet and dry. A lot of us here do 

cant answer re raw as mine never took to it but hopefully someone else will pop on later.

I've never seen the spencer deli food but it's not particularly high meat content. If your feeding Wainwrights dry, why not try their wet trays, they are pretty good (we feed Wainwrights dry and wet but the grain free version).


----------



## Westie Mum

Mine have had the Nose2tails Venison tonight and thoroughly enjoyed it. Poppy was trying to climb the cupboards while I dished it up and Lucy was running round the house yapping in excitement !


----------



## Blitz

Mine are on Wainwright trays mixed with dry. They are not greedy so they eat up the meat at meal times and I leave the kibble down for them to eat at their leisure. They are neither prone to overweight so I tend to just top the kibble up and put their wet ration on top twice a day.


----------



## Hels821

Blitz said:


> Mine are on Wainwright trays mixed with dry. They are not greedy so they eat up the meat at meal times and I leave the kibble down for them to eat at their leisure. They are neither prone to overweight so I tend to just top the kibble up and put their wet ration on top twice a day.


Thanks Blitz. I'm currently mixing the dry in with the wet. Your idea seems great to keep some kibble down throughout the day. My little one is a gannet and inhales her food though! If you put it down it's gone in seconds. She is a growing puppy though, so hopefully when she's older she'll calm down with her eating and I can try what you're doing


----------



## BlueJay

Hels821 said:


> Thanks Blitz. I'm currently mixing the dry in with the wet. Your idea seems great to keep some kibble down throughout the day. My little one is a gannet and inhales her food though! If you put it down it's gone in seconds. She is a growing puppy though, so hopefully when she's older she'll calm down with her eating and I can try what you're doing


Free feeding may not be the best idea; it doesn't work for everyone 
Can be a pain for toilet training too, since puppy will be able to eat whenever he likes, you won't necessarily be able to know when to take him out (usually right after meals!)
A lot of dogs can become overweight if their owner just fills up the bowl as and when it becomes empty.
One of the signs of being ill can be loss of appetite too - if there's food out all the time, it's going to be more difficult to pick up on that.

I used to free feed, but I think I'll always stick with set meals now. Much easier to see whats what 

Spencers Deli is a [email protected] own brand. Wainwrights and similar are much better quality and work out cheaper too - I basically just stick to the Feed Natural section


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I recieved my Zooplus order last week and had decided to try Taz on the Rinti Tins in Reindeer flavour ( Sorry Santa!)
He seems to really like them and I can see like "Bits" of animal in there it's not all mushed beyond recognition :

_Reindeer:_
Lung, stomach, reindeer (10%), muscle meat, rinds, liver, organ meats, flax oil, beet fibre (0.2%).


----------



## lullabydream

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I recieved my Zooplus order last week and had decided to try Taz on the Rinti Tins in Reindeer flavour ( Sorry Santa!)
> He seems to really like them and I can see like "Bits" of animal in there it's not all mushed beyond recognition :
> 
> _Reindeer:_
> Lung, stomach, reindeer (10%), muscle meat, rinds, liver, organ meats, flax oil, beet fibre (0.2%).


Rinti tins I find brilliant...and I always buy the reindeer ones. I hope Taz likes them because I am sure Stan loves these the best!.....

However, I do feel like you, you have to apologise to Santa especially since its not that far away!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

lullabydream said:


> Rinti tins I find brilliant...and I always buy the reindeer ones. I hope Taz likes them because I am sure Stan loves these the best!.....
> 
> However, I do feel like you, you have to apologise to Santa especially since its not that far away!


I haven't dared tell my nieces and nephews what is in Taz's dog food!


----------



## Westie Mum

Oscar is still on his elimination diet for itches and in about 10 days he will have been itch free for a month. He is currently on Belcando pure kangaroo with cooked parsnips added. 

I had initially thought about keeping him on the kangaroo and then adding different home cooked veg, potatoes etc to work through the lists of foods before changing the meat ....... But ...... He is getting really fed up with the lack of treats/chews and so are the girls. I daren't give them anything incase Oscar gets to them. 

So am thinking once we hit the month mark of being itch free then I will swop the meat to venison. Not something he has eaten much of so one of the safer proteins to try first, plus there are pure venison treats like dried ears he can then have. 

Can anyone suggest a venison wet food that is pure, or with very limited ingredients ?


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> Can anyone suggest a venison wet food that is pure, or with very limited ingredients ?


Nose to tail do a venison 60% meat


----------



## Tillystar

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/lukullus/lukullus_seasonal_menues/196781


----------



## Tillystar

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/rocco_menu/34234


----------



## Tillystar

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/terra_canis/terra_canis_menu/139361


----------



## lullabydream

Rinti reindeer! Although I haven't looked at the ingredients for a while!


----------



## Westie Mum

rachelholmes said:


> Nose to tail do a venison 60% meat





rachelholmes said:


> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/terra_canis/terra_canis_menu/139361


Yes I've seen these two, thank you. Would prefer less ingredients but it's looking doubtful.

The others seem to contain other meats though. They say x amount of meat but then state much lower percentages of venison so presume that means something else added. It's very confusing sometimes !


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> Rinti reindeer! Although I haven't looked at the ingredients for a while!


Not sure if it's just reindeer, ingredients are a bit confusing - reindeer 10% ?

_Reindeer:_
Lung, stomach, reindeer (10%), muscle meat, rinds, liver, organ meats, flax oil, beet fibre (0.2%).


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum - Billy & Margot?

http://www.billyandmargot.com/shop/venison-complete-wet-food-for-dogs/

There are a few other ingredients in but there's not a lot and it is practically impossible to buy canned without something in (one of the reasons I ended up going home cooked while I was doing our ED)


----------



## Lilylass

@Westie Mum Or - Ziwipeak http://www.thoughtfulpets.co.uk/ven...LvDfsS6r1VDjSxgjI_ObYcwny0OYWHjlmsaAlB_8P8HAQ

(Thoughtful pets also keep Billy & Margot and do venison treats as well - ordered from them for the 1st time a couple of weeks ago & they're great!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> @Westie Mum Or - Ziwipeak http://www.thoughtfulpets.co.uk/ven...LvDfsS6r1VDjSxgjI_ObYcwny0OYWHjlmsaAlB_8P8HAQ
> 
> (Thoughtful pets also keep Billy & Margot and do venison treats as well - ordered from them for the 1st time a couple of weeks ago & they're great!)


We have some Billy & Margot venison in the cupboard already - we ordered from thoughful pets a while ago  loads of venison treats he could have. Poor boy is miserable with nothing to chew on.

The Belcando is just meat and stock so we were lucky with the kangaroo but can't seem to find a venison one that's just meat and stock - typical!

Granatapet venison has added extras aswell, might relook at that one.

Edited - might be better as no potatoes, veg etc ?

Venison (70% consisting of venison muscle meat, venison heart, venison liver, venison tongue, venison paunch), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).


----------



## BlueJay

Wolf of Wilderness?
66% reindeer hearts, liver, lung, tripe, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blackcurrants, 2% cranberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)


----------



## Lilylass

I know a lot of people on cat section have to get their single protein canned foods (sadly cats are prone to IBD) from a place called Vet Concepts (I think it's also in Germany)

Venison would be Wild - might be worth a look?


----------



## SixStar

Would you try raw? - http://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/product-country-hunter-venison-with-blueberries-1kg.aspx


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Would you try raw? - http://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/product-country-hunter-venison-with-blueberries-1kg.aspx


Funnily enough I looked at the canned one - but it has chicken in for some silly reason!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough I looked at the canned one - but it has chicken in for some silly reason!


I know, I done the same. Very odd!

@Westie Mum what about pork? I would be tempted to try homecooking if so. Plenty of porky treats about too.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Wolf of Wilderness?
> 66% reindeer hearts, liver, lung, tripe, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blackcurrants, 2% cranberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)


Thank you !! This might be the one! I searched all through zooplus today but this never came up.



Lilylass said:


> I know a lot of people on cat section have to get their single protein canned foods (sadly cats are prone to IBD) from a place called Vet Concepts (I think it's also in Germany)
> 
> Venison would be Wild - might be worth a look?


Had a look but their website is all in German, so that's me out. I only speak the one language and don't even do that well sometimes lol


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Would you try raw? - http://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/product-country-hunter-venison-with-blueberries-1kg.aspx


It's something I would consider but when he had bones and raw minces before he kept being sick - possibly not chewing the bones well enough.



Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough I looked at the canned one - but it has chicken in for some silly reason!


I noticed that earlier, shame really .... But noticed a few foods add chicken stock to the meats, making it harder.



SixStar said:


> I know, I done the same. Very odd!
> 
> @Westie Mum what about pork? I would be tempted to try homecooking if so. Plenty of porky treats about too.


Tbh I've never fed pork to any dog I've had and apart from Burns can't say I've really seen many pork based foods out there. Guess that's why I've never fed it - thought maybe it was too salty for them ?


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> It's something I would consider but when he had bones and raw minces before he kept being sick - possibly now chewing the bones well enough.
> 
> Tbh I've never fed pork to any dog I've had and apart from Burns can't say I've really seen many pork based foods out there. Guess that's why I've never fed it - thought maybe it was too salty for them ?


If you're able to get a single bag of the venison nuggets from PAH I would think they were worth a try. Very limited ingredient, and all ground/blended no ''risks'' of bone.

Plain fresh pork isn't too salty for them - only ham, bacon etc. If he's never had it before it might actually be a good choice. Lean pork mince or chunks intended for stir-frys (shredded up) lightly cooked and mixed with cooked sweet potato, lightly boiled vegetables and some ground egg shell for calcium. Cheap to source. A true elimination diet as what you see is what you get, and the protein can be changed monthly.

Last resort I guess would be Hills z/d Ultra. Awful stuff, goes without saying. But at least will tell you for sure if it's a food allergy.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> If you're able to get a single bag of the venison nuggets from PAH I would think they were worth a try. Very limited ingredient, and all ground/blended no ''risks'' of bone.
> 
> Plain fresh pork isn't too salty for them - only ham, bacon etc. If he's never had it before it might actually be a good choice. Lean pork mince or chunks intended for stir-frys (shredded up) lightly cooked and mixed with cooked sweet potato, lightly boiled vegetables and some ground egg shell for calcium. Cheap to source. A true elimination diet as what you see is what you get, and the protein can be changed monthly.
> 
> Last resort I guess would be Hills z/d Ultra. Awful stuff, goes without saying. But at least will tell you for sure if it's a food allergy.


I'll check PAH when I next go, we have a new store now so maybe the freezer section will be better.

We are pretty sure it's food related as we've had no itches on kangaroo (novel) and parsnips (novel) but don't know yet if he is ok with other veg or potatoes, or if it was just a certain meat setting him off, so hoping if we can get him on a meat where treats are more available then we can keep adding different things to it till we've worked through everything and then look at the meats.

Vets tried selling us the Hills and then two other equally awful ones !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Granatapet venison has added extras aswell, might relook at that one.
> 
> Edited - might be better as no potatoes, veg etc ?
> 
> Venison (70% consisting of venison muscle meat, venison heart, venison liver, venison tongue, venison paunch), Meat stock, Pomegranate seeds (1%, dried and finely ground), Minerals, Salmon oil (0.5%), Green-lipped mussels (0.1%, finely ground, naturally rich in glucosamine and chondroitin).


Sorry missed that this was the GP and just looked at HKC website thinking they did one and .... twigged!

Yup, that looks pretty good - you could drop Sam a quick email to check that the meat stock is 
venison too

Added bonus (longer term fingers crossed) is they do a Buffalo pure too so that should hopefully be another novel one to try?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Sorry missed that this was the GP and just looked at HKC website thinking they did one and .... twigged!
> 
> Yup, that looks pretty good - you could drop Sam a quick email to check that the meat stock is
> venison too
> 
> Added bonus (longer term fingers crossed) is they do a Buffalo pure too so that should hopefully be another novel one to try?


I hadn't even thought about the meat stock not being from the same meat !


----------



## Westie Mum

Thanks everyone for your suggestions today, much appreciated.

@BlueJay ive ordered the Wolf of Wilderness from zooplus. Has the least amount of ingredients and tbh it's just easier to order as ordered the venison sausages, dried bits and ears at the same time ..... And more kangaroo just incase!

Hopefully have a happier boy once he can chew the ears, as he sat falling asleep the other night while licking the treat cupboard. Talk about making me feel bad !!


----------



## Gemmaa

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but I saw Harringtons wet food in Morrisons today, sounds pretty good 
http://www.harringtonspetfood.com/products/UK/adult-dog-food-wet-chicken


----------



## DirtyGertie

Any thoughts on these please

*http://www.petshop.co.uk/Huntland-Adult-Grain-Free-Dog-Food-Trays*
*
http://www.petshop.co.uk/Country-Kitchen-Adult-Dog-Food-Trays-10-x-395gg*

They both have four varieties and are on offer at the moment.

Poppy has been raw fed for about four years and is getting increasingly intolerant to bone. She gets nowhere near the normal 10%, I'm having to cut her bone-in minces and nuggets right down to once or twice a week and mix with just meat chunks, have given up with lamb ribs now (she can't have raw chicken but seems fine with chicken in wet trays), she struggles so much to poop when having even a small amount of bone. I'm starting to worry that she's not getting a complete balanced diet now on raw. She gets a variety of proteins and I add SF50 powder to meals that are't complete minces.

I'm thinking of maybe going 50/50 with a decent wet. She's had Webbox Natural from Asda when I've done an online order and she seems OK with that. Poops are a bit bigger and softer than when she has fully raw but that is better than how she struggles when she has bone-in raw.

I'm not keen on using kibble, she's so greedy and quick she chokes, even on Country Hunter Superfood Crunch which I soak for a while before I give it to her.


----------



## Lilylass

DirtyGertie said:


> Any thoughts on these please
> 
> *http://www.petshop.co.uk/Huntland-Adult-Grain-Free-Dog-Food-Trays
> 
> http://www.petshop.co.uk/Country-Kitchen-Adult-Dog-Food-Trays-10-x-395gg*


The Huntland looks fine at that price but would imho be hideously overpriced if it wasn't on offer - and there's certainly similar / better foods available on places like Zooplus / Zoofast for less when it goes back up

The link to the Country Kitchen didn't work for me - presume it's these? http://www.petshop.co.uk/Country-Kitchen-Adult-Dog-Food-Trays-10-x-395g?Flavour=135 Obviously not quite as high quality as not grain free. Even when it goes back to full price, it's a decent price so would be fine long term if she gets on OK with it - I would use it (as Maisie is fine with Rice and not Potato which most of the grain free ones use) and if she's been fine with the Weebox trays I can't see why there should be an issue

I might actually get some of the chicken ones! ta


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lilylass said:


> The Huntland looks fine at that price but would imho be hideously overpriced if it wasn't on offer - and there's certainly similar / better foods available on places like Zooplus / Zoofast for less when it goes back up
> 
> The link to the Country Kitchen didn't work for me - presume it's these? http://www.petshop.co.uk/Country-Kitchen-Adult-Dog-Food-Trays-10-x-395g?Flavour=135 Obviously not quite as high quality as not grain free. Even when it goes back to full price, it's a decent price so would be fine long term if she gets on OK with it - I would use it (as Maisie is fine with Rice and not Potato which most of the grain free ones use) and if she's been fine with the Weebox trays I can't see why there should be an issue
> 
> I might actually get some of the chicken ones! ta


Thanks Lilylass. Not sure why that link doesn't work but yes, your link is the Country Kitchen one.

I wouldn't buy the Huntland one at normal price but the offer price brings it down to the same price as the Webbox Natural at Asda so as I'm getting some cat food I thought I'd pop the dog trays in the basket too. Shame they don't do a mixed pack as variety is always nice .


----------



## Lilylass

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks Lilylass. Not sure why that link doesn't work but yes, your link is the Country Kitchen one.
> 
> I wouldn't buy the Huntland one at normal price but the offer price brings it down to the same price as the Webbox Natural at Asda so as I'm getting some cat food I thought I'd pop the dog trays in the basket too. Shame they don't do a mixed pack as variety is always nice .


Looking at the Huntland and Country Kitchen kibbles, they're the 'generic' brand that goes about under a multiude of guises (have a look at netpetshop - they sell both under their country kibble range http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupplies/dog-food/country-kibble-dog-food.html

Not seen the wet ones around as much so hopefully they'll start appearing in a few places too now

I'm kicking myself as I saw something when I was out yesterday (pet related) and thought I'd price it online as was sure it would be a lot cheaper - and can I for the life of me remember what it is! (need to get to £19.99 for free delivery!)


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lilylass said:


> Looking at the Huntland and Country Kitchen kibbles, they're the 'generic' brand that goes about under a multiude of guises (have a look at netpetshop - they sell both under their country kibble range http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupplies/dog-food/country-kibble-dog-food.html
> 
> Not seen the wet ones around as much so hopefully they'll start appearing in a few places too now
> 
> I'm kicking myself as I saw something when I was out yesterday (pet related) and thought I'd price it online as was sure it would be a lot cheaper - and can I for the life of me remember what it is! (need to get to £19.99 for free delivery!)


Funny you should say that, I've just spent a little while looking at a few similar wets and realised that the ingredients were exactly the same then the penny dropped. I hope you remember what it is you wanted.


----------



## Westie Mum

Just thought I would come back and update - Oscar is thoroughly enjoying the Wolf of Wilderness Arctic Spirit tins and he is so happy to be able to have a few treat bits like the venison sausages, dried venison and venison ears.

The only downside is that IMO it smells like dog food (a lot of our other wets dont!) but you really cant complain at the price - long term I would like to get him on a better quality like Billy & Margot or Nose2tails but at double the price (and more ingredients) I will leave him on this for now as he is doing really well and there is no itching, no scratching, no head shaking ..... apart from some old staining on his paws, he is back to his normal handsome pants self 

Oh and his anal glands - no issues with them now either!


----------



## Lilylass

mmm this one from Macs looks OK

http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/macs-dog-chicken-cranberry-400g

*Ingredients:* Meat (min. 70% chicken) and animal derivatives (chicken heart, gizzard, liver and neck), potatoes (3%), cranberry (2%), minerals, linseed oil (0.2%), green-lipped mussel (0.1%).

A lot of their foods have 'hidden' beef which you only notice when you go to the ingredients list but this one looks good for Maisie - great to have another to add to the Granatapet from HKC


----------



## Westie Mum

Question about noodles - presume they are made from wheat flour so bad ?

Spotted Rocco Sensitive today from zooplus

Game & Noodles:
65% from venison hearts, venison liver, venison lung, venison meat, venison tripe, 4% noodles, 1% minerals, 30% meat stock.

Says made from one meat sourse so would be good for Oscar but not sure about the noodles.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Question about noodles - presume they are made from wheat flour so bad ?
> 
> Spotted Rocco Sensitive today from zooplus
> 
> Game & Noodles:
> 65% from venison hearts, venison liver, venison lung, venison meat, venison tripe, 4% noodles, 1% minerals, 30% meat stock.
> 
> Says made from one meat sourse so would be good for Oscar but not sure about the noodles.


The addition of noodles is a bit daft isn't it?! I agree, noodles = wheat, possibly egg too.

I'd also be a little concerned about the stock - it just says meat, not necessarily venison.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> The addition of noodles is a bit daft isn't it?! I agree, noodles = wheat, possibly egg too.
> 
> I'd also be a little concerned about the stock - it just says meat, not necessarily venison.


Thanks Sixstar 

Think the meat stock should be venison, as its says :-

_Each Rocco Sensitive recipe contains only one source of animal protein and one source of vegetable protein_

*Game & Noodles:* 
Exclusively game and exclusively noodles for 100% digestibility!
Shame as would be a handy one to stick in the basket each order but think I'll give it a miss because of the noodles!


----------



## Westie Mum

Not sure if it's new or I've just not noticed before - but zooplus sells Forthglade, regular and grain free inc multi packs. 

Very good prices aswell, have been paying £1.50 a tray at local pet shop!


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks Sixstar
> 
> Think the meat stock should be venison, as its says :-
> 
> _Each Rocco Sensitive recipe contains only one source of animal protein and one source of vegetable protein_
> 
> *Game & Noodles:*
> Exclusively game and exclusively noodles for 100% digestibility!
> Shame as would be a handy one to stick in the basket each order but think I'll give it a miss because of the noodles!


I am confused now - Game can be from a variety of animals so how do you know what's in it?

If he's OK with the Forthglade - I'm assuming Rice is OK then?

Have you tried Lamb yet?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> I am confused now - Game can be from a variety of animals so how do you know what's in it?
> 
> If he's OK with the Forthglade - I'm assuming Rice is OK then?
> 
> Have you tried Lamb yet?


I get so confused by half the food at zooplus, it's not easy figuring out what's in it tbh. It does say though:-

Game & Noodles:
65% from venison hearts, venison liver, venison lung, venison meat, venison tripe, 4% noodles, 1% minerals, 30% meat stock.

But I've not ordered any, not worth risking it with Oscar tbh.

The Forthglade - girls get the grain free turkey trays from local pet shop, no rice obviously and the only grain free one they sell that's single protein. I just buy a few when I'm passing but much cheaper from zooplus!

I'm not completely against rice, just not rice heavy. 5% is ok and brown rice is even better. I may try some of the others at some point. Possibly .....

Oscars doing well on the rabbit and has one week's left out of the months worth I brought so have ordered a months worth of WW grain free white fish for our next try (decided against fishmongers as he hasn't had potato yet).


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> I am confused now - Game can be from a variety of animals so how do you know what's in it?
> 
> If he's OK with the Forthglade - I'm assuming Rice is OK then?
> 
> Have you tried Lamb yet?


They do a variety of game flavours in separate tins - not a mixture all within one. Doesn't read clearly though huh?

@Westie Mum was looking at the venison one 

Also Forthglade do a grain free.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> They do a variety of game flavours in separate tins - not a mixture all within one. Doesn't read clearly though huh?
> 
> @Westie Mum was looking at the venison one
> 
> Also Forthglade do a grain free.


The Rocco Sensitive Game and Noodles is called just that, but reading the ingredients it says it's venison.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> The Rocco Sensitive Game and Noodles is called just that, but reading the ingredients it says it's venison.


Having bought 'game' from various suppliers over the years, it varies season to season - I would imagine this is why they're using the term 'game' rather than 'venison' so that they can easily change it without having to change the label.

Have no idea why they want to add a wheat containing product to it either!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Have no idea why they want to add a wheat containing product to it either!


Very odd for a sensitive good isn't it !

But then noticed Mac's from HKC have a few varieties which also inc pasta.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Very odd for a sensitive good isn't it !
> 
> But then noticed Mac's from HKC have a few varieties which also inc pasta.


and a lot of them have 'hidden' beef in which you've got to watch - we couldn't have any of them until very recently - they've added a Chicken & Cranberry (very small amount of potato so going to try it)


----------



## SixStar

Oz and Harvey were at the vets this morning, I didn't feed them before we went as their appointment was 8.30 and I intended on taking them for a good run in the woods near the vets afterwards. Anyway, by the time we'd been to the vets and done our walk, time was ticking on and the few biscuits they had first thing were obviously not staving off the hunger and the up-chucks (bile!) started. Still wanted to run a few errands at bank and post office before we went home, so called into the nearby Poundstretcher for something for them to eat.

Naughty me, I normally always have some dog food in the car but hadn't replenished it when it was last used. Naturally, very limited choice in Poundstretcher, but they had Harringtons wet trays - didn't even know they did wet! Grain free - turkey, veg & potato (60% meat) - only 69p a tray!

The bears loved it (no fair test, they love everything) and it was a very dense thick pate style wet, which I like. A 400g tray each kept the boys going, I didn't give them anymore breakfast once home. Definitely worth a look at that price if you're interested @Lilylass & @Westie Mum (tagged as my fellow dog food boffins )


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Oz and Harvey were at the vets this morning, I didn't feed them before we went as their appointment was 8.30 and I intended on taking them for a good run in the woods near the vets afterwards. Anyway, by the time we'd been to the vets and done our walk, time was ticking on and the few biscuits they had first thing were obviously not staving off the hunger and the up-chucks (bile!) started. Still wanted to run a few errands at bank and post office before we went home, so called into the nearby Poundstretcher for something for them to eat.
> 
> Naughty me, I normally always have some dog food in the car but hadn't replenished it when it was last used. Naturally, very limited choice in Poundstretcher, but they had Harringtons wet trays - didn't even know they did wet! Grain free - turkey, veg & potato (60% meat) - only 69p a tray!
> 
> The bears loved it (no fair test, they love everything) and it was a very dense thick pate style wet, which I like. A 400g tray each kept the boys going, I didn't give them anymore breakfast once home. Definitely worth a look at that price if you're interested @Lilylass & @Westie Mum (tagged as my fellow dog food boffins )


mmmmm interesting - tbh I'd probably not even have given it a 2nd glance even if I'd noticed it as their dry isn't great so probably (and wrongly!) would've assumed the wet would be too!

Typical - I was just in £stretcher yesterday! (nearest one is 20 miles away so will be a few weeks before I'm back in town - but will def look the next time! ta)

I was thinking 'madam's cupboard is looking bare ..... but I did a stock take in Dec and had enough to last .... well - at least 1/2 this year at that point!) - I did take a few cans of things we don't really use anymore (I have to admit to struggling with the fish cans - I'm OK when they're first opened, but after that ..... :Wtf) to the dog & cat home yesterday so .... maybe I could squeeze in a couple others now! :Happy


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm interesting - tbh I'd probably not even have given it a 2nd glance even if I'd noticed it as their dry isn't great so probably (and wrongly!) would've assumed the wet would be too!
> 
> Typical - I was just in £stretcher yesterday! (nearest one is 20 miles away so will be a few weeks before I'm back in town - but will def look the next time! ta)
> 
> I was thinking 'madam's cupboard is looking bare ..... but I did a stock take in Dec and had enough to last .... well - at least 1/2 this year at that point!) - I did take a few cans of things we don't really use anymore (I have to admit to struggling with the fish cans - I'm OK when they're first opened, but after that ..... :Wtf) to the dog & cat home yesterday so .... maybe I could squeeze in a couple others now! :Happy


I probably wouldn't have looked twice at it under normal circumstances either. It was only because I was looking for a tray where I could peel & feed in the car easily, and it was the only trays they had, bar the midget-sized portions of Cesar etc, which are barely a slurp for the bears!

I'm running right down in prep for Crufts, only have about 7 assorted tins & pouches left I think. Will definitely be picking some more of these up again though


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I probably wouldn't have looked twice at it under normal circumstances either. It was only because I was looking for a tray where I could peel & feed in the car easily, and it was the only trays they had, bar the midget-sized portions of Cesar etc, which are barely a slurp for the bears!
> 
> I'm running right down in prep for Crufts, only have about 7 assorted tins & pouches left I think. Will definitely be picking some more of these up again though


Can't really see me buying food there tbh - too heavy / too far to have to cart it back unfortunately!

7 tins / pouches :Jawdrop omg I'd be panicking ...... (have to have at least a month's worth of stuff here!)


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Can't really see me buying food there tbh - too heavy / too far to have to cart it back unfortunately!
> 
> 7 tins / pouches :Jawdrop omg I'd be panicking ...... (have to have at least a month's worth of stuff here!)


Wet is only fed as a snack/treat/Kong filler here, so not fed in huge amounts and no big deal if we run out 

That's a shame - although means lots of lovely light & easy to carry treats for Maisie instead?


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Wet is only fed as a snack/treat/Kong filler here, so not fed in huge amounts and no big deal if we run out
> 
> That's a shame - although means lots of lovely light & easy to carry treats for Maisie instead?


Hopefully! Def wanting to get loads of fish skins as she loves them & (most!) Low in fat

Will have to see what else is there!


----------



## Westie Mum

Oooohhhhh - we don't have a poundstretcher  

Im ALWAYS reading the labels of food wherever I go so if I'd seen harringtons anywhere would have probably brought a couple, esp at that price! Similar to the Wilkos trays - again, not bad (not very smelly though and mine do like smelly food) but my local store doesn't stock it so no good for us. 

Harringtons dry isn't the best food in the world but my mum has gone back to it, her Parsons boy has awful problems with pretty much everything else and was loosing so much weight on wainwrights so she's put him back on Harringtons but the grain free one which is slightly better. 

Having a look at the wet - comes in chicken, duck, salmon and turkey, all with potato. Wonder if Asda will start selling it as it sure they sell the dry. I literally cannot pick up grain free dog good in town anywhere!


----------



## Westie Mum

Am running quite low myself at the moment. Now I'm solely feeding wet food, I'm going through it all soooooo quickly!

I have 30 trays of WW grain free fish arriving for piggy boy tomorrow (decided on these rather than fishmongers as not tested potato yet) and I have a couple of Granatapet tins left, a couple of fishmongers trays left and about 40 Billy & Margot tins - but between the two girls that's not even a months worth 

I need to do some serious shopping this week ! Like @Lilylass, I won't be stocking up on wet food at Crufts - too heavy to carry home on the train and I need my suitcase for treats :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> I have to admit to struggling with the fish cans - I'm OK when they're first opened, but after that ..... :Wtf) to the dog & cat home yesterday so .... maybe I could squeeze in a couple others now! :Happy


Mine don't like cold food so I warm it in the microwave - warm fish first thing in the morning makes me gag but am gonna have to get used to it, it will be Oscars food for the next month lol

I dont know if you've ever tried the WW grain free white fish but it's rather pungent without heating it up !


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Oooohhhhh - we don't have a poundstretcher
> 
> Im ALWAYS reading the labels of food wherever I go so if I'd seen harringtons anywhere would have probably brought a couple, esp at that price! Similar to the Wilkos trays - again, not bad (not very smelly though and mine do like smelly food) but my local store doesn't stock it so no good for us.
> 
> Harringtons dry isn't the best food in the world but my mum has gone back to it, her Parsons boy has awful problems with pretty much everything else and was loosing so much weight on wainwrights so she's put him back on Harringtons but the grain free one which is slightly better.
> 
> Having a look at the wet - comes in chicken, duck, salmon and turkey, all with potato. Wonder if Asda will start selling it as it sure they sell the dry. I literally cannot pick up grain free dog good in town anywhere!


If you're ever in a real pinch and need grain free - the Butchers tripe mix cans are grain free and you can get them at virtually any supermarket and even most petrol stations/newsagents too!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> If you're ever in a real pinch and need grain free - the Butchers tripe mix cans are grain free and you can get them at virtually any supermarket and even most petrol stations/newsagents too!


I've never been able to stomach the smell of those, but yes always a possibility rather than them starve.

Just looked online and Morrisons sell the new Harrington trays for a whopping £1.48 each!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> If you're ever in a real pinch and need grain free - the Butchers tripe mix cans are grain free and you can get them at virtually any supermarket and even most petrol stations/newsagents too!


Maisie LOVES those!

I stopped feeding a while back as I really only get 3 meals out a can (rather than 4 with a normal 400g can) but funnily enough bought some at the weekend for a bit of a change for her!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I find the same. Heidi needs a full can of Butchers a day. 2/3rd's most other wets.
Used to be the same with ND but I've not tried it since it changed.


----------



## Lilylass

Mum2Heidi said:


> I find the same. Heidi needs a full can of Butchers a day. 2/3rd's most other wets.
> Used to be the same with ND but I've not tried it since it changed.


Ohhhh that's interesting @Mum2Heidi - I always thought it was just us!

If I don't give her a bit more than usual, she scavenges so it mustn't quite fill her up as much. Cost wise it doesn't matter as it's cheap enough - I just find having 3 meals a bit of a pita (have decided I'll just need to use 2 cans after each other instead!)


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh that's interesting @Mum2Heidi - I always thought it was just us!
> 
> If I don't give her a bit more than usual, she scavenges so it mustn't quite fill her up as much. Cost wise it doesn't matter as it's cheap enough - I just find having 3 meals a bit of a pita (have decided I'll just need to use 2 cans after each other instead!)


I noticed Heidi lost a bit of weight. I was trying to top her up with healthy treats until the lights came on to feed her a full can 
We started back on wet with Butchers, now introducing WW trays. A full can a day is easier than 2/3rd tray. The bit left over is a faff. Probably use 3 trays WW over 4 days unless I come up with an easier way.


----------



## Westie Mum

Hard dividing it all up isn't it. 

Lucy has just under two thirds of a tray (7.2kg) poppy has just over two thirds of a tray (7.6kg) and Oscar (9.6kg) has a couple of spoonfuls less a full tray! 

I'm hoping once I get them all on the same foods that I can just divy up one tray into a small third, a third and a larger third. 

And then I get a 800g can and everyone gets too much  

I think I need to buy some new scales .....


----------



## Mum2Heidi

The sounds a brilliant plan Westie Mum. I get it organised in my head but putting it into practice is a different matter. 
I think this is a little easier than dividing frozen blocks, chopping and portioning liver and kidney but time will tell.
I'm with you on the new scales, in fact I've got mine.


----------



## Gemmaa

Someone on my FB said they've just found this in Tesco...
http://www.cuffleberryandco.com/


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Gemmaa said:


> Someone on my FB said they've just found this in Tesco...
> http://www.cuffleberryandco.com/


Didn't expect to see "derivatives" listed at £2 a can. Nothing wrong with it of course but I expect to see ingredients listed specifically for that money.


----------



## Westie Mum

Gemmaa said:


> Someone on my FB said they've just found this in Tesco...
> http://www.cuffleberryandco.com/





Mum2Heidi said:


> Didn't expect to see "derivatives" listed at £2 a can. Nothing wrong with it of course but I expect to see ingredients listed specifically for that money.


I avoid the derivative worded foods aswell tbh.

Low meat content aswell really for a wet - esp one at £2 !


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Westie Mum said:


> I avoid the derivative worded foods aswell tbh.
> 
> Low meat content aswell really for a wet - esp one at £2 !


I don't avoid derivatives - feed Butchers Tripe (but got an explanation of their labelling first).

Would expect more meat and specified ingredients at that price though.


----------



## Lilylass

Opened a can of Hermann's Organic Chicken that I'd bought ages ago & just never got around to trying (and realised it was getting close to its use by date) - really nice meat, quite a lot of rice (but that's fine for us) 

Would def add to the rotation (which is now looking quite sad again!) - but I just think it's awfully expensive (£18.99 for 6 x 800g cans) compared to the Rinti Sensible (£9.99 for 6 x 800g cans) or the Lukullus Summer one (when I can get it! Usually £8.25 for 6 x 800g cans) *sigh*


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Opened a can of Hermann's Organic Chicken that I'd bought ages ago & just never got around to trying (and realised it was getting close to its use by date) - really nice meat, quite a lot of rice (but that's fine for us)
> 
> Would def add to the rotation (which is now looking quite sad again!) - but I just think it's awfully expensive (£18.99 for 6 x 800g cans) compared to the Rinti Sensible (£9.99 for 6 x 800g cans) or the Lukullus Summer one (when I can get it! Usually £8.25 for 6 x 800g cans) *sigh*


It is expensive for what it is I thought aswell - I looked at the winter version as it was venison but only 50% meat which is lower than most others and £20 for 12 400g tins.

Billy & Margot (and Lily's Kitchen) are higher meat content and often on offer for just a fraction more. I think the Turkey Billy & Margot is one of the best canned foods I've seen - real big strands of shredded meat, instead of the usual minced up meat IYKWIM. Don't know if you've ever looked at their chicken one (expensive but could be used as a treat one)

Just a thought - have you tried Maisie on the Wilko trays (like natures diet) 
http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-chicken-rice-tray-395g/invt/0412925#fullDesc

They do salmon aswell (can she still have salmon?) which to me didn't smell of much - I know you don't like smelly fish ones


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> It is expensive for what it is I thought aswell - I looked at the winter version as it was venison but only 50% meat which is lower than most others and £20 for 12 400g tins.
> 
> Billy & Margot (and Lily's Kitchen) are higher meat content and often on offer for just a fraction more. I think the Turkey Billy & Margot is one of the best canned foods I've seen - real big strands of shredded meat, instead of the usual minced up meat IYKWIM. Don't know if you've ever looked at their chicken one (expensive but could be used as a treat one)
> 
> Just a thought - have you tried Maisie on the Wilko trays (like natures diet)
> http://www.wilko.com/wet-dog-food/wilko-adult-dog-chicken-rice-tray-395g/invt/0412925#fullDesc
> 
> They do salmon aswell (can she still have salmon?) which to me didn't smell of much - I know you don't like smelly fish ones


Sadly my nearest Wilkos is nearly 40 miles away - each way! ..... their cat food seems errrr 'basic' so not really worth paying £4 delivery just to try a couple of trays of the dog food (yes she can have fish, it is me that hates it lol!) - and although I used trays a lot when I was first trying to find stuff for her to eat - I really do prefer cans!

I looked at Billy & Margot before but, it's really a bit pricey when it's just to add another rotational food and esp when you compare it to the Rinti Sensible / Lukullus (I see they're going to Crufts - and have a competition on so it may be worth visiting their stand even if not to buy! I wish I lived close enough to take the car ... although I might bankrupt myself so maybe it's just as well!)

I can get a case of 12 x 400g cans of NM Chicken & Salmon (which I think is her all time favourite food!) for £18ish so may well just treat her to one of those instead - I just wish they came in 800g cans & were cheaper - they've got a fair bit rice in too so imho not really any better than the Rinti / Lukullus & yet are double the price!


----------



## Westie Mum

Ahhhh yes Wilkos not be much good then if it's so far away and you can't order it online. My store doesn't even stock them. 

I've seen the Billy & Margot 12 x 400 on offer a few times in chicken for £18.99. I brought 2 trays of venison recently on offer for £22 each and pet planet had turkey and the fish one on offer at Christmas for £20 odd .... So I'm stocking up when I get the offers and then they are having it once a week. Would love to feed it full time but even on offer at £20, 12 tins would only last 4 days - so a whopping £140 + a month 

Hoping to have a good look at the food stands at Crufts. Like you, too heavy to bring home on the train but be nice to get the odd can to see the quality etc. 

Two weeks today


----------



## Westie Mum

Browsing through zooplus .... As you do on a Sunday afternoon :Shamefullyembarrased

@Lilylass - any good for Maisie http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selection/zooplus_selection_adult/543975


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Browsing through zooplus .... As you do on a Sunday afternoon :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> @Lilylass - any good for Maisie http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selection/zooplus_selection_adult/543975


Ohhhhh that looks good!

Would you believe it - I just put in a Zoo+ order after lunch!

I'll add a pack to my basket for the next one ...


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that looks good!
> 
> Would you believe it - I just put in a Zoo+ order after lunch!
> 
> I'll add a pack to my basket for the next one ...


Dammmmmmmm really wishing you could edit a Zoo+ order once you've done it

Thinking this may be a really good alternative to the Burns wet which I use when she's got an upset tummy (it's really just a lot of rice, a fair bit of carrot & a little bit of chicken) - it is an absolute godsend when she has an upset tum but at £1.75 / 400g pouch - very overpriced for what it is!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Dammmmmmmm really wishing you could edit a Zoo+ order once you've done it
> 
> Thinking this may be a really good alternative to the Burns wet which I use when she's got an upset tummy (it's really just a lot of rice, a fair bit of carrot & a little bit of chicken) - it is an absolute godsend when she has an upset tum but at £1.75 / 400g pouch - very overpriced for what it is!


I know what you mean, I'm always forgetting to add something and remember as soon as my order is complete ....... So annoying !

How often do you normally order ?


----------



## SixStar

Has anyone tried the Millies Wolfheart wets yet?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> I know what you mean, I'm always forgetting to add something and remember as soon as my order is complete ....... So annoying !
> 
> How often do you normally order ?


I'm trying to limit myself to 1 / month!

I used to do 2 / month - but I now get the cats' litter from Zoofast so don't get as much now and ending up with odd bits / having to make up to free delivery is one of the reasons I've got such a stockpile of Maisie wet food!

I start my basket as soon as I place an order, and I've been adding stuff / changing my mind most of this week before finally ordering literally a couple of hours before you posted!



SixStar said:


> Has anyone tried the Millies Wolfheart wets yet?


I'm sure I saw someone a while back say they'd tried it ..... the name may come to me

Sadly not a single one suitable for us


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> I'm trying to limit myself to 1 / month!
> 
> I used to do 2 / month - but I now get the cats' litter from Zoofast so don't get as much now and ending up with odd bits / having to make up to free delivery is one of the reasons I've got such a stockpile of Maisie wet food!
> 
> I start my basket as soon as I place an order, and I've been adding stuff / changing my mind most of this week before finally ordering literally a couple of hours before you posted!
> 
> I'm sure I saw someone a while back say they'd tried it ..... the name may come to me
> 
> Sadly not a single one suitable for us


Might have been me - I ordered some but my son ending up feeding it to his dogs when they were staying over Christmas and got caught short on dog food.

Asked him what it was like... ''erm, dog foody?'' was his answer. 

How are you finding Zoofast? I keep looking at them but have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> I'm trying to limit myself to 1 / month!
> 
> I used to do 2 / month - but I now get the cats' litter from Zoofast so don't get as much now and ending up with odd bits / having to make up to free delivery is one of the reasons I've got such a stockpile of Maisie wet food!
> 
> I start my basket as soon as I place an order, and I've been adding stuff / changing my mind most of this week before finally ordering literally a couple of hours before you posted!


A month some comes round quick though! When Oscar was eating the Wolf of Wilderness I was doing my orders fortnightly but just using it for treats, it's every other month .... Would have offered to get you some but won't be doing another order now till after Crufts.

I tend to add their little bottles of salmon oil if I'm trying to make the order to free delivery.



SixStar said:


> Might have been me - I ordered some but my son ending up feeding it to his dogs when they were staying over Christmas and got caught short on dog food.
> 
> Asked him what it was like... ''erm, dog foody?'' was his answer.
> 
> How are you finding Zoofast? I keep looking at them but have yet to take the plunge.


Lol typical man !!

I think we could do with a picture thread of all the wets


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> How are you finding Zoofast? I keep looking at them but have yet to take the plunge.


Mixed tbh - they have a fantastic litter for a fraction of the price of a similar product on Zoo+ (have converted loads of people on cat section!) 
- deliveries take about a week, which is fine if you know that & can order in plenty of time. Prices do fluctuate - as much as 8p / litre on the cat litter - which really adds up if you buy in bulk like I do - so I generally start checking a good couple of weeks before I really need to place the order so I get it at a good price.

Packaging can be a bit like Zoo+ used to be - some people have mixed litter & wet food without problem, others (me incl) have had complete disasters with it!

Prices are generally very good - but there is the odd item that is cheaper elsewhere so you do need to check everything - quite a few people who have been using it have noticed prices creeping up which I guess may be as more people start using it, they feel able to put them up a bit. I just checked a bag of Orijen which was previously £8 cheaper at Zoofast than Zoo+ and the difference is down to £4 now

Stock levels are pretty awful - I waited 3 weeks to get both Acana & Orijen in at the same time, ordered (within 30 mins of getting the email saying the 2nd one was in stock), heard nothing for 4 days & then got an email saying the Orijen was out of stock & would it be OK to send 2 bags of the Acana!

I get that they can't hold as much stock as places like Zoo+ as their profits must be minimal selling at those prices - but if they don't have the stuff/ I can't get everything I need / can't get it in a reasonable time then ....


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> Has anyone tried the Millies Wolfheart wets yet?


My 2 have had it, can't remember which ones, not Tracker as that has beef in. Mine liked it, plus it isn't to hard or to runny, and the lids are really easy to get off.
They haven't had it for months as they still have cans of Lilys Kitchen left from amazons christmas lighting deals, they are getting low on wet though, luckily it's payday tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum

Had an email from Akela today to say it's bringing out its own wet food shortly aswell.


----------



## Helen Arnold

Thanks for this, very useful


----------



## BlueJay

Forthglade is already on here, but I've just seen zooplus do a grain free box with three different flavours! Yaaay
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/forthglade/grain_free/549363


----------



## Hanwombat

BlueJay said:


> Forthglade is already on here, but I've just seen zooplus do a grain free box with three different flavours! Yaaay
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/forthglade/grain_free/549363


The buy the grainfree from my local pet shop - its good. Though I buy the non-grain free one as well as only 4% brown rice


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Forthglade is already on here, but I've just seen zooplus do a grain free box with three different flavours! Yaaay
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/forthglade/grain_free/549363





Hanwombat said:


> The buy the grainfree from my local pet shop - its good. Though I buy the non-grain free one as well as only 4% brown rice


Very good prices from zooplus aswell. I buy the turkey one from local pet shop but have been paying £1.40 something a tray. The other two varieties aren't single protein though and mine do better with those.

4% brown rice isn't too bad - ill maybe look at those at some point. I just stay away from 10% white rice foods like natures diet etc.


----------



## BlueJay

Green & Wilds wet food is EXACTLY the same as the Millies stuff?? Whats that about lol


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Green & Wilds wet food is EXACTLY the same as the Millies stuff?? Whats that about lol


Really ? Hmmmm

Ive often wondered where all their fish skins etc come from as they are exactly the same as Mariners/Sea Treats yet much more expensive.

I looked at Green & Wilds Very Venison for Oscar and then crossed it back off the list as bizarrely they have lamb fat in it ! Otherwise would have been a good food.


----------



## Westie Mum

On another note - did a PAH order yesterday late morning as realised the girls had no wet food left other than Billy & Margot which is too expensive to feed both of them every day ...... and it was delivered today!! 

So packed & dispatched on a Sunday, travelled overnight and on my doorstep at 11.25 am. 

Very very impressed !


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> On another note - did a PAH order yesterday late morning as realised the girls had no wet food left other than Billy & Margot which is too expensive to feed both of them every day ...... and it was delivered today!!
> 
> So packed & dispatched on a Sunday, travelled overnight and on my doorstep at 11.25 am.
> 
> Very very impressed !


[email protected] do Billy + Margot stuff should you ever have a voucher and want it a bit cheaper


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> [email protected] do Billy + Margot stuff should you ever have a voucher and want it a bit cheaper


I only ever seem to get vouchers for wainwrights - suppose cause that's what I mainly buy from PAH.

Pet planet had trays of 12 tins of Billy & Margot on sale at £22 in January so brought 3 trays, then went back and ordered more, so trying to use it one day a week as that's still 3 tins a time.

It's fantastic food - the turkey in particular has great big shredded bits of meat in it, really very good quality! Wish I could feed it full time but costs are already £120+ a month on food for 3 little ones !


----------



## Westie Mum

@SixStar did you see Arden Grange have changed the sensitive food. Don't know when they changed them but they are really good, esp compared to before!

*New tin*










*Contents*


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum, have the ingredients changed? I've got a couple of tins of the old style still in the cupboard, they're my fall-back for upset tums. The texture looks better, the old stuff is admittedly grey slop!


----------



## Westie Mum

Hang on, I'll go grab it out the bin. Lol


----------



## Westie Mum




----------



## SixStar

Ahh sorry for being a pain!

Just checked our tins and they're the same, say ''new partners recipe'' too - they're BB Sept 2016 and tins normally have a couple of years shelf life don't they? So these are fairly old, they must have changed quite a while ago!

Texture in your pic definitely looks more solid though.


----------



## Westie Mum

Mine are Jan 2018 so must have been a while ago then. 

Not brought them for ages as the older ones were horrible! But brought the new white fish grain free bones and the tins were there aswell so got two to try.

Will definitely buy them again, very like the Billy + Margot fish ones but half the price!


----------



## SixStar

I'm an easily pleased little soul. The tin lids I've got at the moment are a nightmare to put on and they always pop off. Saw this on Zooplus for a quid I think it was, so added one.










Just put it on the top of the open can (any size) and it creates an instant vacuum. Can even lift it up by it. Fab, I love it 










Definitely worth adding to the next Zooplus order if you feed wet


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I'm an easily pleased little soul. The tin lids I've got at the moment are a nightmare to put on and they always pop off. Saw this on Zooplus for a quid I think it was, so added one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put it on the top of the open can (any size) and it creates an instant vacuum. Can even lift it up by it. Fab, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth adding to the next Zooplus order if you feed wet


Ohhhh that looks good - I can't find it though? (put 'suction lid' into the search box)


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh that looks good - I can't find it though? (put 'suction lid' into the search box)


Listed as Silicone Can Cover for some reason! - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_bowls_feeders/storage/545189


----------



## Westie Mum

I've never been sure about leaving food in opened cans so always swop it to a plastic tub, like I do our own food. How long do you keep it opened for ? 

My fussy lot won't eat cold straight out of the fridge food anyway, have to warm it up in the microwave  

Shame it doesn't open the cans using suction - some ring pulls are very stiff !


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I've never been sure about leaving food in opened cans so always swop it to a plastic tub, like I do our own food. How long do you keep it opened for ?
> 
> My fussy lot won't eat cold straight out of the fridge food anyway, have to warm it up in the microwave
> 
> Shame it doesn't open the cans using suction - some ring pulls are very stiff !


I'd never store human food - leftover beans etc - in tins in the fridge, but I've never given any thought to doing it with the dog food! Always have done and they're still alive, so I guess all is fine 

A tin is opened in the morning and it's used by the evening - I just take spoonfuls out during the course of the day for medication. There is normally about a 1/4 left by bed time which goes to one of the bears.

Cat food can sometimes be open for up to 48 hours though, in a tin in the fridge (although more often than not she gets pouches)

Funny you should say that about the ring pulls - the pull on that can of Canagan snapped off as I bent it back, had to get the tin opener out.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Listed as Silicone Can Cover for some reason! - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_bowls_feeders/storage/545189


Fabby - ta (I'd never have found it!) - one added to my (oddly still small) basket!



Westie Mum said:


> I've never been sure about leaving food in opened cans so always swop it to a plastic tub, like I do our own food. How long do you keep it opened for ?
> 
> My fussy lot won't eat cold straight out of the fridge food anyway, have to warm it up in the microwave
> 
> Shame it doesn't open the cans using suction - some ring pulls are very stiff !


I tend to put cans into the snap - lock tubs and certainly the dog's food as an 800g can does her 4 days (put one day's food into one tub & keeps fine, I'm sure as it's not been opened allowing air in all the time)

The cats tend to either have big cans, which I freeze portions of, or occasionally have a small 200g can which I tend to just put a lid on if I don't have a spare snap lock tub as it's gone fairly quickly!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I'd never store human food - leftover beans etc - in tins in the fridge, but I've never given any thought to doing it with the dog food! Always have done and they're still alive, so I guess all is fine
> 
> Funny you should say that about the ring pulls - the pull on that can of Canagan snapped off as I bent it back, had to get the tin opener out.


I probably just overthink everything :Shamefullyembarrased

I was going to buy some of the beef Canagan at Crufts (only single protein they sell I think) but the women on the stand was rather rude so didn't! I can't remember exactly what she said now but basically questioning why my dogs only eat single protein foods and that I'd make them fussy eaters ..... Nope, they'll eat anything, just don't like clearing the runny poo up afterwards!



Lilylass said:


> I tend to put cans into the snap - lock tubs


I have no idea what these tubs are actually called - I call them a variety of things inc click clack tubs (that's the sound they make lol) clip & lock tubs, snap clip lid tubs .......

I should know - I have about 50 of them in various sizes lol


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> I probably just overthink everything :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> I was going to buy some of the beef Canagan at Crufts (only single protein they sell I think) but the women on the stand was rather rude so didn't! I can't remember exactly what she said now but basically questioning why my dogs only eat single protein foods and that I'd make them fussy eaters ..... Nope, they'll eat anything, just don't like clearing the runny poo up afterwards!


The chicken, beef and lamb varieties are all single-protein. I don't like Canagan at all. No word of a lie, it's so soft you can virtually pour it out of the can :Vomit


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> The chicken, beef and lamb varieties are all single-protein. I don't like Canagan at all. No word of a lie, it's so soft you can virtually pour it out of the can :Vomit


Not missing anything then!

I think the lamb also has fish in it ?

And tbh I've stopped buying chicken. I've noticed Poppy seems to be a bit paw licky after she's had chicken (she doesn't paw lick normally). She had been having LK chicken with Lucy and each time she has it, she starts licking - next day on a different food, no licking

So Lucy is eating up the rest of the LK tins so they don't go to waste, but I'll just avoid it for a while and try her again once I try Oscar on it - a long way down our list of foods yet to try !


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> The chicken, beef and lamb varieties are all single-protein. I don't like Canagan at all. No word of a lie, it's so soft you can virtually pour it out of the can :Vomit


And I still think we need a picture thread !


----------



## Lilylass

I'm still annoyed I couldn't carry the 12 cans of NM! That was a great deal!!


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum, yes sorry you're right, the lamb Canagan has whitefish in too. But no, you're definitely not missing anything!

Would people think we were mad for a picture thread?! :Bag


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> I'm still annoyed I couldn't carry the 12 cans of NM! That was a great deal!!


Bigger suitcase next year woman 

Am very looking forward to them bringing out their new country hunter tins, minus the added chicken! Hopefully the venison will be a good priced food for Oscar.



SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum, yes sorry you're right, the lamb Canagan has whitefish in too. But no, you're definitely not missing anything!
> 
> Would people think we were mad for a picture thread?! :Bag


No worries .... I've read every label of every food recently it seems lol

Hmmmmm - mad ? Me ? ...... Who cares lol


----------



## Westie Mum

I'm always curious what the food looks like - forever trying to find purchasers review photos on places like zooplus


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum did NM say what flavours their new CH range were going to be? Is it going to be through the whole CH range - tins, nuggets & crunch? They didn't seem too interested in talking at Crufts, well at least not to me 

I think we should add pics as we go on here then  Like you, I like to know what the texture is like.


----------



## Westie Mum

Must have been you then  .... I had a lovely long chat with them in the morning (they gave me a lovely keep-able bag) about Oscars allergies and the girl was telling me that I'm not the only one to question why they've put chicken in venison and the rabbit, which otherwise would be great for allergies .... Esp as a lot of dogs are allergic to chicken! 

And they spoke to me and Lilylass in the afternoon aswell lol 

She just said the new range was tins, no chicken and had been delayed for a Crufts launch but should be on website very soon! She wasn't exactly sure if these were in addition to current country hunter tins, or whether they were replacing them .... sorry, didn't ask about nuggets as don't raw feed and crunch has grains so again, never asked.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Must have been you then  .... I had a lovely long chat with them in the morning (they gave me a lovely keep-able bag) about Oscars allergies and the girl was telling me that I'm not the only one to question why they've put chicken in venison and the rabbit, which otherwise would be great for allergies .... Esp as a lot of dogs are allergic to chicken!
> 
> And they spoke to me and Lilylass in the afternoon aswell lol
> 
> She just said the new range was tins, no chicken and had been delayed for a Crufts launch but should be on website very soon! She wasn't exactly sure if these were in addition to current country hunter tins, or whether they were replacing them .... sorry, didn't ask about nuggets as don't raw feed and crunch has grains so again, never asked.


Oh well, never mind, good job I'm not easily offended 

Thankfully mine are all ok with chicken, but it must be damn annoying for allergic dogs. It manages to wheedle it's way into so much stuff. If not actual meat, then as stock, digest, fat, gravy or chicken oil. I mean, what _is _chicken oil anyway?! 

I guess it'll be a surprise as to what we end up with then  Big fans of the CH range here - I only get the nuggets if we're away in the caravan and need to 'buy as we feed' from PAH, but I often get the tins and crunch.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Oh well, never mind, good job I'm not easily offended
> 
> Thankfully mine are all ok with chicken, but it must be damn annoying for allergic dogs. It manages to wheedle it's way into so much stuff. If not actual meat, then as stock, digest, fat, gravy or chicken oil. I mean, what _is _chicken oil anyway?!
> 
> I guess it'll be a surprise as to what we end up with then  Big fans of the CH range here - I only get the nuggets if we're away in the caravan and need to 'buy as we feed' from PAH, but I often get the tins and crunch.


Cause it's cheap I suppose, but not helpful for a lot of dogs.

I've always thought chicken oil is the fat/oily stuff you get off cooked chicken ?

The country hunter tins are very good value I think compared to LK, B&M etc, as they are bigger for the same price, so I'm looking forward to whatever the new range is. The pouches are ok, but work out expensive.

Might help to bring my food costs down a fair bit !


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Thankfully mine are all ok with chicken, but it must be damn annoying for allergic dogs. It manages to wheedle it's way into so much stuff. If not actual meat, then as stock, digest, fat, gravy or chicken oil. I mean, what _is _chicken oil anyway?!
> .


Its the same with beef - you have no idea the ridiculous amount of other flavour foods that burns up in!


----------



## SixStar

4% rice? Really?!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> 4% rice? Really?!


What is it?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> What is it?


Natures Menu chicken & lamb.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Natures Menu chicken & lamb.


Sorry been distracted (& at Hosp appt) a guy on cat chat has just found his cat after nearly 7 weeks!

I wondered if it was NM - very, very similar looking to the Chicken & Salmon one I use!

Maisie LOVES it but feel it's way overpriced for what's in it compared to Rinti Sensible / Lukullus (as looks the same & they're 1\2 the price!)

ETA the c&s one says 'min 4% rice' so guess they can get away with putting a lot more in?


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh wow - would you like some meat with that rice


----------



## Westie Mum

We opened the Naturo grain free salmon the other day - don't think I'll buy it again. Very sloppy and it's seriously smelly! Girls ate it fine, but seemed excessively wet even for fish.










Better results today. Our first time trying Lukullas as most are multi protein, but the spring menu: tender lamb fell into my zooplus basket.

The green bits are spinach, not mould lol

Girls wolfed it down so will get some more next order (Oscars starting WW GF lamb trays at the weekend, but can't have this as no idea if he can have eggs yet)


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> We opened the Naturo grain free salmon the other day - don't think I'll buy it again. Very sloppy and it's seriously smelly! Girls ate it fine, but seemed excessively wet even for fish.
> 
> View attachment 265495
> 
> 
> Better results today. Our first time trying Lukullas as most are multi protein, but the spring menu: tender lamb fell into my zooplus basket.
> 
> The green bits are spinach, not mould lol
> 
> Girls wolfed it down so will get some more next order (Oscars starting WW GF lamb trays at the weekend, but can't have this as no idea if he can have eggs yet)
> 
> View attachment 265496
> 
> 
> View attachment 265497


That's why I don't like trays - it either seems to be sloppy (like the naturo) or really dense (like FG etc)

Like the look of the Lukullus - wish Maisie could have lamb as there's lots I'd like to try

If it continues to go down well, remember it will disappear at some point - rather annoying that it's their seasonal recipes that are single protein!

I'm down to my last 12 cans of the summer one!

Wonder if it's worth a shot again .....Mmmm there's a Lamb & Poultry one ...... ETA darn it, it's also got potato so prob too much a risk adding both together!

See ND do a Lamb & Rice (not my fav food but at least you can just buy a couple of packs at PAH!) - mmmmm see FG do one as well so might be worth a shot .... hate trays!

Ahhhhhh there's a Rinti Sensible Lamb & Rice - been quite impressed with the Chicken one so might stick a pack of 400g cans in my basket (not going to town for ages to get to PAH)

See ND also do a Chicken & Lamb .... wonder if that would be better to start off with (39% chicken, 26% Lamb) ..... don't really want to have to buy 18 packs though! (PAH don't sell that one here unfortunately)


----------



## Lilylass

*sigh* why is nothing straight-forward! 

PAH don't have the Chicken & Lamb ND ....... 

Do I risk an 18 pack  

Def need to find something else to add to her rotation - slightly concerned that 8 / 10 days is Zoo+ own brands

My (non-fussy but overweight) cat has been on one of their vet diet foods for her evening meal for over a year - and they've withdrawn it, with no notice :Banghead (which is ridiculous, esp with a vet food that people use to manage illnesses!) 

If they did the same with the Lukullus / Rinti - then we'd be absolutely stuffed  

I have a 6 pack of the new Zoolove Selection Chicken & Rice and the Chicken Light one .... but they're still Zoo+ only foods!


----------



## Westie Mum

Just a thought @Lilylass .... are you 100% sure its the different proteins Maisie cant handle, as i just wondered if she is a bit like mine and that mutil proteins upset her, rather than the one meat itself ? (feel free to ignore as know you have spent a long time sorting out her tummy, but just thought i would throw it out there just incase its something thats been overlooked)

I know exactly what you mean about things being changed/discontinued, its such a pain!

Has she tried the more novel meats yet like buffalo ? kangaroo ? venison ? wild boar ?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> *sigh* why is nothing straight-forward!
> 
> PAH don't have the Chicken & Lamb ND .......
> 
> Do I risk an 18 pack !


You tried thoughtful pets ?

Id be wary about ordering 18 cans of anything for a sensitive tum .... at least with mine, if Oscar cant have something then the girl can eat it.

Do Asda not sell anything in lamb in the good quality trays they sell (cant remember what they are as all have rice so never buy them - but could add to your shopping order ? or was it tesco's ? cant remember which one you said you use now)

If I have anything in my vast stock of food you might like to try then i am happy to send you a couple


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Just a thought @Lilylass .... are you 100% sure its the different proteins Maisie cant handle, as i just wondered if she is a bit like mine and that mutil proteins upset her, rather than the one meat itself ? (feel free to ignore as know you have spent a long time sorting out her tummy, but just thought i would throw it out there just incase its something thats been overlooked)
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about things being changed/discontinued, its such a pain!
> 
> Has she tried the more novel meats yet like buffalo ? kangaroo ? venison ? wild boar ?


Nope - absolutely no idea if it's mixed proteins that cause the issue!

Although she is fine with chicken & fish together

Arrrgghhh wonder if I'd be better trying a pack of the Rinti Sensible Lamb & Rice then?

I know there are def some that cause an issue eg duck - tried on its own & goes straight through but tried at Christmas in a 3 bird casserole (tiny bit of duck) & same result! Same with Rabbit - that's a complete no!

Venison seems to be OK for the odd treat but if I give her meat in her dinner then it does make her loose

I think a lot of her food issues are intolerances as she seems ok with a little of them but can't handle them in large quantities or say several days in a row eg while using a can up in her dinner

A lot of the single protein ones eg the buffalo etc are really difficult for us as they tend to be with potato rather than rice *sigh*


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> You tried thoughtful pets ?
> 
> Id be wary about ordering 18 cans of anything for a sensitive tum .... at least with mine, if Oscar cant have something then the girl can eat it.
> 
> Do Asda not sell anything in lamb in the good quality trays they sell (cant remember what they are as all have rice so never buy them - but could add to your shopping order ? or was it tesco's ? cant remember which one you said you use now)
> 
> If I have anything in my vast stock of food you might like to try then i am happy to send you a couple


Ohhhh I think the Weebox tray comes in lamb & rice!

I'm about to take her for a walk so will pop round that way on my way back - she's fine with their chicken & rice one so def worth a shot!

Ta - had totally forgotten about those! ('Cos I hate trays lol!)


----------



## Westie Mum

I would definately try some single protein foods then for her because i never realised it could be an issue until it happened to mine. Any single protein they are fine with (tummy wise even Oscar can eat everything) but give them multi protein and they have the squits. I've tried various combinations and it always ends the same so now i just wont buy them .... I am trying to enrich their diet, not make them poorly!

Personally i just think multi protein's foods can be too rich for them and you might find the same with Maisie, whereas chicken mixed with a tiny bit of ham or whatever, its just about ok for her so maybe thats why she doesnt have the same bad tummy afterwards.

Of course, every dog is different and you might find Maisie still has issues.

So (as you have told me in messages many many times) GO SLOWLY ! Dont rush, one new thing, then back to normal foods, then back to the one new thing again .... and see how she goes.

Wolf of Wilderness (yes another zooplus) is single protein, aswell as a few of the Granatapet ones - novel proteins, no potatos ..... but tbh, try lamb first (or something thats easy to buy in single cans/trays), no mad 'rush out and buy everything going' and then its all no good ..... remember, i know you, we are almost the same lol


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> I would definately try some single protein foods then for her because i never realised it could be an issue until it happened to mine. Any single protein they are fine with (tummy wise even Oscar can eat everything) but give them multi protein and they have the squits. I've tried various combinations and it always ends the same so now i just wont buy them .... I am trying to enrich their diet, not make them poorly!
> 
> Personally i just think multi protein's foods can be too rich for them and you might find the same with Maisie, whereas chicken mixed with a tiny bit of ham or whatever, its just about ok for her so maybe thats why she doesnt have the same bad tummy afterwards.
> 
> Of course, every dog is different and you might find Maisie still has issues.
> 
> So (as you have told me in messages many many times) GO SLOWLY ! Dont rush, one new thing, then back to normal foods, then back to the one new thing again .... and see how she goes.
> 
> Wolf of Wilderness (yes another zooplus) is single protein, aswell as a few of the Granatapet ones - novel proteins, no potatos ..... but tbh, try lamb first (or something thats easy to buy in single cans/trays), no mad 'rush out and buy everything going' and then its all no good ..... remember, i know you, we are almost the same lol


Now even more confused lol!

She's fine with the Granatapet Chicken & Ham and Chicken & Pheasant!

Anyway - popped into Asda and managed to get some of the Weebox Lamb & Rice - they were 5 for £4 but typically they didn't have any chicken (regular issue at this store & one of the reasons I rarely use it!) So have 5 trays of Lamb

Wish us luck!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Now even more confused lol!
> 
> She's fine with the Granatapet Chicken & Ham and Chicken & Pheasant!
> 
> Anyway - popped into Asda and managed to get some of the Weebox Lamb & Rice - they were 5 for £4 but typically they didn't have any chicken (regular issue at this store & one of the reasons I rarely use it!) So have 5 trays of Lamb
> 
> Wish us luck!


Maybe because both the pheasant and ham is just 15% added to the chicken - and chicken to be fair is very bland, so possibly not enough of the other meat to tip the balance for her.

Good luck!

And if this trial is no good, just let her get settled again and there is no reason why you cant try some of the more novel ones.


----------



## Lilylass

Going to try the Lamb & Rice tomorrow (off until Tuesday lol!) - wish us luck ......


----------



## Westie Mum

Perfect timing !


----------



## Lilylass

Went to see Maisie's breeder at a dog show near to where my folks live (annual Good Friday catch up) - saw Maisie's son from her last litter .... omg he's the splitting image of her (and gorgeous of course!) 

Had a bag of fish skins to drop off at the local rescue (long story!) & it's right next to a great pet shop - so, it would've been rude not to call in ..... wouldn't it! 

Anyway - splied these & thought they were worth a punt http://www.gelertnutrition.com/gently-steamed-tray-range/
99p each, 6 for £5.25 or 12 for £10 so a pretty decent price imho (although cheaper online I suspect that's not bad for in a shop!)

Anyone else tried them?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Went to see Maisie's breeder at a dog show near to where my folks live (annual Good Friday catch up) - saw Maisie's son from her last litter .... omg he's the splitting image of her (and gorgeous of course!)
> 
> Had a bag of fish skins to drop off at the local rescue (long story!) & it's right next to a great pet shop - so, it would've been rude not to call in ..... wouldn't it!
> 
> Anyway - splied these & thought they were worth a punt http://www.gelertnutrition.com/gently-steamed-tray-range/
> 99p each, 6 for £5.25 or 12 for £10 so a pretty decent price imho (although cheaper online I suspect that's not bad for in a shop!)
> 
> Anyone else tried them?


Never used it (or heard of it) - looks good  Fingers crossed it agrees with Maisie.

If anyone uses them, B&M has Applaws pouches and Encore tins for 39p each at the moment. (well the Colchester store possibly doesn't anymore as I cleared the shelves! ). They had Encore cat pots too, but someone had already beaten me to those!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Went to see Maisie's breeder at a dog show near to where my folks live (annual Good Friday catch up) - saw Maisie's son from her last litter .... omg he's the splitting image of her (and gorgeous of course!)
> 
> Had a bag of fish skins to drop off at the local rescue (long story!) & it's right next to a great pet shop - so, it would've been rude not to call in ..... wouldn't it!
> 
> Anyway - splied these & thought they were worth a punt http://www.gelertnutrition.com/gently-steamed-tray-range/
> 99p each, 6 for £5.25 or 12 for £10 so a pretty decent price imho (although cheaper online I suspect that's not bad for in a shop!)
> 
> Anyone else tried them?


Not a bad price! You just getter chicken ones ?



SixStar said:


> Never used it (or heard of it) - looks good  Fingers crossed it agrees with Maisie.
> 
> If anyone uses them, B&M has Applaws pouches and Encore tins for 39p each at the moment. (well the Colchester store possibly doesn't anymore as I cleared the shelves! ). They had Encore cat pots too, but someone had already beaten me to those!


Our B & M haven't stocked applaws stuff for ages! It's not on their website either so wonder if they are stopping selling it, hence the cheap prices.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Not a bad price! You just getter chicken ones ?
> 
> Our B & M haven't stocked applaws stuff for ages! It's not on their website either so wonder if they are stopping selling it, hence the cheap prices.


I've never seen it in our store before. It's dated the end of May so I presume it's some short dated stock they've got in and are selling cheap, they often have different bits like that in addition to the stuff they stock all the time.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I've never seen it in our store before. It's dated the end of May so I presume it's some short dated stock they've got in and are selling cheap, they often have different bits like that in addition to the stuff they stock all the time.


Our store always stocked them before and their little bags of treats but not had them in for ages and ages. Am in town again tomorrow so will pop in and have a look just incase!

Can't imagine they last your big boys long!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Never used it (or heard of it) - looks good  Fingers crossed it agrees with Maisie.


Fingers crossed - I can't see anything in the chicken ones that doesn't agree with her

Also got a bag of the 'generic grain free' for her treat ball in the mornings - the same as this one (but under a different branding!) http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...ight-dog-food-trout-with-salmon-vat-free.html which should make a nice change (finally finished the WW White Fish one!)



Westie Mum said:


> Not a bad price! You just getter chicken ones ?


I got 4 chicken but gave one to my Mum to try for her dog & 2 Lamb  (everything crossed! I can't actually remember if I even tried Lamb before - surely I must've done ....  I know Beef, Rabbit, Duck, Goose, Goat go straight through)


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Our store always stocked them before and their little bags of treats but not had them in for ages and ages. Am in town again tomorrow so will pop in and have a look just incase!
> 
> Can't imagine they last your big boys long!


No, barely a mouthful for the bears I'm sure. Midget dog loves them though, they're a perfect one-meal portion for him. I'm going soft on him in his old age 



Lilylass said:


> Fingers crossed - I can't see anything in the chicken ones that doesn't agree with her
> 
> Also got a bag of the 'generic grain free' for her treat ball in the mornings - the same as this one (but under a different branding!) http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...ight-dog-food-trout-with-salmon-vat-free.html which should make a nice change (finally finished the WW White Fish one!)
> 
> I got 4 chicken but gave one to my Mum to try for her dog & 2 Lamb  (everything crossed! I can't actually remember if I even tried Lamb before - surely I must've done ....  I know Beef, Rabbit, Duck, Goose, Goat go straight through)


Would these be any good for Maisie? - https://shop.dogsloveit.co.uk/products/dog/goodwyns-grain-free-moist-trays-7-x-400g


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Would these be any good for Maisie? - https://shop.dogsloveit.co.uk/products/dog/goodwyns-grain-free-moist-trays-7-x-400g


Ohhh they look interesting  ta - have bookmarked the page for a better look later (dinner just ready! :Happy)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Fingers crossed - I can't see anything in the chicken ones that doesn't agree with her
> 
> Also got a bag of the 'generic grain free' for her treat ball in the mornings - the same as this one (but under a different branding!) http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/dogsupp...ight-dog-food-trout-with-salmon-vat-free.html which should make a nice change (finally finished the WW White Fish one!)
> 
> I got 4 chicken but gave one to my Mum to try for her dog & 2 Lamb  (everything crossed! I can't actually remember if I even tried Lamb before - surely I must've done ....  I know Beef, Rabbit, Duck, Goose, Goat go straight through)


See your chicken rotation is already expanding now your trying trays again 



SixStar said:


> No, barely a mouthful for the bears I'm sure. Midget dog loves them though, they're a perfect one-meal portion for him. I'm going soft on him in his old age
> 
> Would these be any good for Maisie? - https://shop.dogsloveit.co.uk/products/dog/goodwyns-grain-free-moist-trays-7-x-400g


Alfie will be happy then if you managed to get a fair few  think he totally needs to be spoilt at his age


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> See your chicken rotation is already expanding now your trying trays again


Bah  ...... hate the beeping things!

Cans fit in their food cupboard so much easier (I can stack 3 x 800g ones on top of each other & see exactly what's there / how many their are!) - haven't yet found a way to stack trays where I can do that (and stop them falling over all the time! Any suggestions welcome )

But .... you are right - there's def more options which is the main thing


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh mine are all over the place ! 

I have trays and cans in the dogs cupboard, the sideboard & cupboard in the dining room, the old Curver kibble storage bin is now full of Billy & Margot tins and two boxes of WW trays sat on the floor in the hall from Wednesday (must move them before guests arrive!). Hmmmm I don't even remember now where I shoved the FG trays from zooplus 

There is absolutely NO order to any of it at the moment but feeding them solely wet, I'm going through so much of it, I really do need to find a long term solution to storage ..... Maybe I'll figure out then how to stack trays :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> ..... Maybe I'll figure out then how to stack trays :Shamefullyembarrased


I might have to go and look for some stackable storage boxes - can't bear the thought of them all in a heap in the cupboard!


----------



## BlueJay

For novel protein fans
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/akela-g...rking-dog-food-70-kangaroo-400g-vat-free.html


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> For novel protein fans
> http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/akela-g...rking-dog-food-70-kangaroo-400g-vat-free.html


I picked up a couple at Crufts, haven't tried it yet but looks better than the zooplus Belcando one as its a complete food, which Belcando isn't.


----------



## Lilylass

Whoop whoop - we've maganed a tray of ND chicken & Lamb without incident!

The Gelert 'lamb' is a Chicken / Lamb mix too so hopefully that should go down OK too!

Even if it's just now & then - great to have something ,'different' for her occasionally!


----------



## henry

How's everyone finding the Naturediet these days? I'm feeding it occasionally (along with raw) and it's been fine. Hopefully all their problems with packaging are behind them.


----------



## Lilylass

henry said:


> How's everyone finding the Naturediet these days? I'm feeding it occasionally (along with raw) and it's been fine. Hopefully all their problems with packaging are behind them.


This is the 1st lot over tried in ages (since the 'carry on')

Was dubious but seems OK so far


----------



## henry

Lilylass said:


> This is the 1st lot over tried in ages (since the 'carry on')
> 
> Was dubious but seems OK so far


Yes, it was a right old "carry on". Things seem to be back on track now and I must admit, I've always liked the food for Henry. It's our "go to" wet food once again.


----------



## Muttly

henry said:


> How's everyone finding the Naturediet these days? I'm feeding it occasionally (along with raw) and it's been fine. Hopefully all their problems with packaging are behind them.


Good, no problems here. I've got some left for if I get stuck. He's on Raw now. But he never did like the Fish one! I gave it to the dogs home.


----------



## ladyisla

Heidi isn't really interested in Naturediet anymore. It's a shame really as I always felt like it was probably the best food for her, poos always good and she used to wolf it down but since the changes she doesn't like it. We tried again recently and she left it. I know someone else who said their mini schnauzer went off it too. Hummmph. 

I did notice they have re-vamped their packaging, it looks a bit snazzier now!


----------



## henry

Muttly said:


> Good, no problems here. I've got some left for if I get stuck. He's on Raw now. But he never did like the Fish one! I gave it to the dogs home.


Yes, I use it as a back-up to my raw (Nutriment and Natural Instinct). Will definitely be buying again though. Agree about the fish one, I haven't dared to buy that one again lol.


----------



## Lilylass

henry said:


> Yes, I use it as a back-up to my raw (Nutriment and Natural Instinct). Will definitely be buying again though. Agree about the fish one, I haven't dared to buy that one again lol.


I got a couple of the fish ones but I think the 2 left will have to go in the rescue's bag (I know one of their sadly long term residents is on it as he has a really sensitive tum & it agrees with him) as I just couldn't stand the smell!

It seems a bit 'wet' compared to a lot of the other foods I use for her but, she likes it and, if it continues to agree with her, I'll certainly buy the odd one to add some variety to her diet


----------



## Westie Mum

Opened up a Natures Menu Country Hunter pouch the other day ... Duck one but beef was the same.

Poppy ate it but won't bother buying them again, very slimy and watery.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Opened up a Natures Menu Country Hunter pouch the other day ... Duck one but beef was the same.
> 
> Poppy ate it but won't bother buying them again, very slimy and watery.
> 
> View attachment 267103
> 
> 
> View attachment 267104


That doesn't look right! Will take a pic to compare later!


----------



## henry

Westie Mum said:


> Opened up a Natures Menu Country Hunter pouch the other day ... Duck one but beef was the same.
> 
> Poppy ate it but won't bother buying them again, very slimy and watery.
> 
> View attachment 267103
> 
> 
> View attachment 267104


I've had some Natures Menu pouches that look like that, lots of jelly, although they weren't Country Hunter, just the regular Adult ones.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> That doesn't look right! Will take a pic to compare later!


That was the duck pouch but Lucy had the beef one yesterday and that was the same. Wasn't impressed at all. Both dogs ate them and poops ok afterwards but they didnt look very nice to me.



henry said:


> I've had some Natures Menu pouches that look like that, lots of jelly, although they weren't Country Hunter, just the regular Adult ones.


These were definately the country hunter grain free ones. I've had the normal ones before ages ago and dont remember them being that bad, bit of jelly but still quite meaty .... these ones were just slop !


----------



## henry

Westie Mum said:


> That was the duck pouch but Lucy had the beef one yesterday and that was the same. Wasn't impressed at all. Both dogs ate them and poops ok afterwards but they didnt look very nice to me.
> 
> These were definately the country hunter grain free ones. I've had the normal ones before ages ago and dont remember them being that bad, bit of jelly but still quite meaty .... these ones were just slop !


Yes, the regular pouches are still meaty. I was tempted to try the Country Hunter ones a while back, but didn't get around to it. Did you buy many?


----------



## Westie Mum

henry said:


> Yes, the regular pouches are still meaty. I was tempted to try the Country Hunter ones a while back, but didn't get around to it. Did you buy many?


I will be interested to see Sixstar's to see if they are the same.

Thankfully one brought one of each as was just making the order up to the minimum for free delivery .... and PAH have technically not charged me for them now anyway as complained about 6 dented tins on one delivery, followed by 4 damaged trays on another delivery and bizarrely they have refunded me the total costs of both orders, over £70 !


----------



## henry

Westie Mum said:


> I will be interested to see Sixstar's to see if they are the same.
> 
> Thankfully one brought one of each as was just making the order up to the minimum for free delivery .... and PAH have technically not charged me for them now anyway as complained about 6 dented tins on one delivery, followed by 4 damaged trays on another delivery and bizarrarely they have refunded me the total costs of both orders, over £70 !


Well, that was a result!  PAH do have good customer service. Sounds like that is how those Country Hunter pouches are meant to be then, if you've opened both flavours, I doubt there's anything wrong with them as such....... but I agree, they do look very sloppy. I've gone off pouches myself, bit of a faff getting all the food out, I've found.


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum, just opened a pouch now for you. The duck one. A bit of jelly and a softer style meat, but definitely not very wet & watery.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I'm so behind so excuse me if this has already been posted! Spotted in Tescos today :

Cuffleberry And Co Pork Ham Apple Celery Herb 390G

*Ingredients:*
Meat & Animal Derivatives (48%, of which Pork 24%, Ham 24%), Fruit (Apples 4%), Vegetables (Celery 4%, Carrots 2%), Herbs (Oregano, Basil, Sage, Thyme 0.18%), Minerals

£1.50 per tin however was on offer down from £2 per tin


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum, just opened a pouch now for you. The duck one. A bit of jelly and a softer style meat, but definitely not very wet & watery.


Hmmmm how odd, yours looks nice!

The first photo on mine was how it fell out the pouch :/


----------



## Westie Mum

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm so behind so excuse me if this has already been posted! Spotted in Tescos today :
> 
> Cuffleberry And Co Pork Ham Apple Celery Herb 390G
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> Meat & Animal Derivatives (48%, of which Pork 24%, Ham 24%), Fruit (Apples 4%), Vegetables (Celery 4%, Carrots 2%), Herbs (Oregano, Basil, Sage, Thyme 0.18%), Minerals
> 
> £1.50 per tin however was on offer down from £2 per tin


I looked at this before but as its multi protein I didn't bother trying to figure out the percentages (I only feed single protein) as the percentages just don't add up

The venison and duck says : Meat & Animal Derivatives (46%, of which Venison 13%, Duck 13%), Fruit (Cranberry 4%), Vegetables (Green Beans 4%), Herbs (Oregano, Basil, Sage, Thyme 0.16%), Minerals

So 13% venison and 13% duck - what's the other 20% to make it upto 46%

Then 46% meat, 4% fruit and 4% veg = 54% ..... What's in the other almost half ?

Very pretty packaging though !


----------



## Westie Mum

henry said:


> Well, that was a result!  PAH do have good customer service. Sounds like that is how those Country Hunter pouches are meant to be then, if you've opened both flavours, I doubt there's anything wrong with them as such....... but I agree, they do look very sloppy. I've gone off pouches myself, bit of a faff getting all the food out, I've found.


Yes was rather gobsmacked to see the refunds !

No idea what to think now after seeing Sixstar's photos. Mine looked nothing like that ! I don't often feed pouches either as I'd need 6 pouches to feed 3 little ones so not very cost effective.


----------



## BlueJay

I


ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm so behind so excuse me if this has already been posted! Spotted in Tescos today :
> 
> Cuffleberry And Co Pork Ham Apple Celery Herb 390G
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> Meat & Animal Derivatives (48%, of which Pork 24%, Ham 24%), Fruit (Apples 4%), Vegetables (Celery 4%, Carrots 2%), Herbs (Oregano, Basil, Sage, Thyme 0.18%), Minerals
> 
> £1.50 per tin however was on offer down from £2 per tin


I was just about to post this! Spotted them on a romatic shopping trip and couldn't resist....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

BlueJay said:


> I
> 
> I was just about to post this! Spotted them on a romatic shopping trip and couldn't resist....
> View attachment 267167


I nearly bought some just for the tins! They are so cute


----------



## BlueJay

JB had her fancy Cuffleberry tin for dins today 
Gravy!!










The verdict?










"YAAAAAAAS!"


----------



## Lilylass

Has anyone tried the Zooplus Selection stuff yet? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selectionOrdered a couple of packs last night:

Chicken & Rice Which I'm hoping may be an alternative to the Burns Chicken & Rice pouches which are a godsend when she has an upwet tum (but very expensive for what's in them!)
65% chicken heart, meat, liver, gizzards, neck, 27% stock, 5% rice, 2% carrots 1% minerals

Chicken Senior & Light which has sweet potato in for a bit of a change from rice
0% chicken heart, meat, liver, gizzards, neck 30% stock, 3% sweet potatoes, 4% cellulose fibres, 1% minerals


----------



## lullabydream

I have got in rotation the beef, venison and something else one LL...

We have used a tin. Which means Stan and Cleo have had 4 meals. Not noticed any problems in them. OH has been doing morning feeds, and so no idea when was fed but it has gone from this months food supply!
I still have had the job of picking up what comes out the other end...and nothing unusual to report there!

Am only having a hiccup with dry food at the moment! Orijen of all things!


----------



## henry

lullabydream said:


> I have got in rotation the beef, venison and something else one LL...
> 
> We have used a tin. Which means Stan and Cleo have had 4 meals. Not noticed any problems in them. OH has been doing morning feeds, and so no idea when was fed but it has gone from this months food supply!
> I still have had the job of picking up what comes out the other end...and nothing unusual to report there!
> 
> Am only having a hiccup with dry food at the moment! Orijen of all things!


Mind me asking what the hiccup is with the Orijen, Lullaby? Use raw but was thinking of a small bag of Orijen for treats on walks, etc......


----------



## Lilylass

lullabydream said:


> I have got in rotation the beef, venison and something else one LL...
> 
> We have used a tin. Which means Stan and Cleo have had 4 meals. Not noticed any problems in them. OH has been doing morning feeds, and so no idea when was fed but it has gone from this months food supply!
> I still have had the job of picking up what comes out the other end...and nothing unusual to report there!
> 
> Am only having a hiccup with dry food at the moment! Orijen of all things!


Ohhhh that sounds promising for us then! Ingredients look good so fingers crossed ....


----------



## lullabydream

henry said:


> Mind me asking what the hiccup is with the Orijen, Lullaby? Use raw but was thinking of a small bag of Orijen for treats on walks, etc......


Everything fine, except white dog and tear stains are absolutely appalling! That's the only thing that's changed is the evening meal to orijen!

When I got her she had really bad tear stains, and I know some dogs just do. I thought at 7 years of age that's just her, but I am presuming just a change of diet and the staining had almost gone. Introduced orijen and its back worse than ever! So really its superficial, happy to feed to my other Chihuahua, cannot feed to my Yorkie simply because hes intolerant to chicken. Maybe if I bought the fish one, things may be different or the same.
Cleo does have a rotation of wet in the mornings, but this has been going on about 5/6 weeks now. So I am guessing its definitely something in the dry. I was hoping it was the phase of 'detoxifying' having orijen but to be fair shes tried 80/20 type foods before and been fine. Think she's just like Stan, a Lilys Kitchen girl which on paper the dry isn't as great as the wet but it seems to work for them both...just hits my pocket hard!!!

Definitely worth buying for treats! Quite small kibble size too so probably ideal!

Just proves the point...the best food for your dog is the one that suits!


----------



## henry

Thanks for that - think I'll order a small bag when I next need treats for walkies.


----------



## BlueJay

Zooplus now does raw food! 
Interesting to see how that will go with delivery etc


----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


> Zooplus now does raw food!
> Interesting to see how that will go with delivery etc


Is there a warehouse now UK based? Since the other week when I ordered wet food. Which was 6 types, of 6 tins so 36 tins in total, oh something like poo bags, maybe a cheap toy it actually came the following day. I know sometimes my order has been split, I always thought ok maybe that's because that's in the UK, and the rest is not!
Only order wet food every 6 months because its only for 2 minibeasts! Maybe the raw will be uk based????


----------



## Team_Trouble

Hi could anyone tell me approximately how much of a tray of nature diet puppy/junior I should feed to my 8 week Chinese crested? I don't know his weight yet, and pick him up on Friday I am sure the breeder will tell me but I just wondered to make sure I have stocked up enough.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lilylass

KatieandOliver said:


> Hi could anyone tell me approximately how much of a tray of nature diet puppy/junior I should feed to my 8 week Chinese crested? I don't know his weight yet, and pick him up on Friday I am sure the breeder will tell me but I just wondered to make sure I have stocked up enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry absolutely no idea but I wouldn't think it would be that much when he's that small - could you email your breeder to check? (it's fairly easily got in pet shops so I wouldn't worry too much)

Congratulations & look forward to seeing photos when he arrives!


----------



## Lilylass

So the Lamb & Chicken ND went down fine  - the Lamb Weebox was not 100% (but we had been in the park which can be the cause of upsets so not too worried yet!)

The Zoo+ Selection has arrived but it will have to wait a bit to try as she's going to my mum's for a week tomorrow (long story)

Anyway, tried the Gelert too and ..... it went down fine but not too keen on the consistency - it looks like it's maybe been pureed? (have got used to seeing the rice / veg / meat in NM / Lukullus / Rinti so it was a bit odd) I found it quite difficult to /mash' to get it spread through her dinner










Didn't cause any upset through so I may well get the odd few trays to keep for a change


----------



## SixStar

Not the greatest pic, as you can't really see what I was trying to take a pic of!

Opened a can of Akela rabbit & duck today, heaps of thick jelly all down one side. First can we've tried so can't say if it's all the same, but rather disappointing. Be interested if others have tried it yet?....


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Not the greatest pic, as you can't really see what I was trying to take a pic of!
> 
> Opened a can of Akela rabbit & duck today, heaps of thick jelly all down one side. First can we've tried so can't say if it's all the same, but rather disappointing. Be interested if others have tried it yet?....


The meat looks nice but agree that's a huge chunk of jelly down the side!

Never seen quite that much before!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Anyway, tried the Gelert too and ..... it went down fine but not too keen on the consistency - it looks like it's maybe been pureed? (have got used to seeing the rice / veg / meat in NM / Lukullus / Rinti so it was a bit odd) I found it quite difficult to /mash' to get it spread through her dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't cause any upset through so I may well get the odd few trays to keep for a change


Can't say it looks very appetising, but then sometimes I think you get used to the look and consistency of some foods and others seem very yucky!



SixStar said:


> Not the greatest pic, as you can't really see what I was trying to take a pic of!
> 
> Opened a can of Akela rabbit & duck today, heaps of thick jelly all down one side. First can we've tried so can't say if it's all the same, but rather disappointing. Be interested if others have tried it yet?....


What a shame - meat looks good but all that jelly would put me off !

We brought the Akela Kangaroo but not opened it yet ..... Will post pics when I do. We are off to Norfolk with the dogs for a week this afternoon though so be when we are back.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> We brought the Akela Kangaroo but not opened it yet ..... Will post pics when I do. We are off to Norfolk with the dogs for a week this afternoon though so be when we are back.


Ohhh sounds lovely - have fun xx


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Can't say it looks very appetising, but then sometimes I think you get used to the look and consistency of some foods and others seem very yucky!
> 
> What a shame - meat looks good but all that jelly would put me off !
> 
> We brought the Akela Kangaroo but not opened it yet ..... Will post pics when I do. We are off to Norfolk with the dogs for a week this afternoon though so be when we are back.


Oh do please post photos when you can, I want to buy Akela Kanagroo, but if it has to much jelly in I will give it a miss.
I brought Lukullus seasonal menu, Goose, well the amount of jelly in it!, can't see the bottom of the tin and still have mostly jelly, will not be buying that again!.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> I brought Lukullus seasonal menu, Goose, well the amount of jelly in it!, can't see the bottom of the tin and still have mostly jelly, will not be buying that again!.


Ohhhhh that's disappointing - the Summer one (chicken & rice) is Maisie's main food & no jelly in that one at all!


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that's disappointing - the Summer one (chicken & rice) is Maisie's main food & no jelly in that one at all!


Yeah, such a shame as I wanted a different flavour, but I see Rinti do a Goose one so I will try that. I'm happy with what Rinti looks like and the dogs like it, I just hope the sensible one is just as good.
I will take a photo of Lukullus when I open a can.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Yeah, such a shame as I wanted a different flavour, but I see Rinti do a Goose one so I will try that. I'm happy with what Rinti looks like and the dogs like it, I just hope the sensible one is just as good.
> I will take a photo of Lukullus when I open a can.


I started using Rinti Sensible a few months back (desperate for something to add to the rotation!) - really like it

I put a photo of the chicken & rice one on Zoo+ http://www.zooplus.co.uk/customerpicturedisplay/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645 hopefully the goose should be a similar consistency


----------



## lullabydream

I haven't noticed loads of jelly with the seasonal menu goose lukullus before. Currently not in my rotation bit though...

I wonder if it depends on the batch you buy? Which is probably an obvious statement to make.

Have bought it quite often, when I did not stock up for 6 months at a time.


----------



## BlueJay

The winter lukullus goose? Ours are all nice meaty; no jelly to be seen!


----------



## VickynHolly

Yep the seasonal one, only buy the seasonal ones as the normal range makes Holly itch like crazy. Maybe I just got unlucky then, was so much jelly though.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> I started using Rinti Sensible a few months back (desperate for something to add to the rotation!) - really like it
> 
> I put a photo of the chicken & rice one on Zoo+ http://www.zooplus.co.uk/customerpicturedisplay/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645 hopefully the goose should be a similar consistency


Thank you, that looks much better, I will try the Goose one then.
We do need a thread with photos of what wets look like, comes in very handy.


----------



## SixStar

Barking Heads wet, this was the 'light' one - nice solid meat, smells good. But my lord, I'm sure they're pooing out more rice than they're even consuming!  I've no problem with a bit of rice in wet, and it never normally affects them, but the rice in this is coming out exactly the same as it went in!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> the rice in this is coming out exactly the same as it went in!


Eeeeekk!


----------



## Lilylass

Zooplus Selection Chicken & Rice

Nice meat - very similar to the normal NM range


----------



## Westie Mum

Westie Mum said:


> Better results today. Our first time trying Lukullas as most are multi protein, but the spring menu: tender lamb fell into my zooplus basket.
> 
> The green bits are spinach, not mould lol
> 
> Girls wolfed it down so will get some more next order
> 
> View attachment 265496





Lilylass said:


> If it continues to go down well, remember it will disappear at some point - rather annoying that it's their seasonal recipes that are single protein!


Hmmm gone to order some more Lukullus Seasonal lamb and it's gone already! They still have both winter ones but no lamb left ..... Tut !


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Barking Heads wet, this was the 'light' one - nice solid meat, smells good. But my lord, I'm sure they're pooing out more rice than they're even consuming!  I've no problem with a bit of rice in wet, and it never normally affects them, but the rice in this is coming out exactly the same as it went in!


I'll give it a miss then! Never tried Barking as Heads as think it's expensive compared to most others.



Lilylass said:


> Zooplus Selection Chicken & Rice
> 
> Nice meat - very similar to the normal NM range


Dare I ask how madam's bum is ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> I'll give it a miss then! Never tried Barking as Heads as think it's expensive compared to most others.
> 
> Dare I ask how madam's bum is ?


Lol I have missed you! Welcome back!

Fine after the zooplus selection but generally a bit 'iffy' 

Not sure if its just a 'colitis wobble' or the chicken & lamb a couple of weeks ago having an effect.

Have ordered a tub of protexin pro fibre to see if it'll settle

Unfortunately lamb trial is on hold


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Zooplus Selection Chicken & Rice
> 
> Nice meat - very similar to the normal NM range


After feeding for a couple of days review:

Went down well (most things do though!) & tummy fine

Nice meat - but imho not really substantially different from the Rinti Sensible chicken & rice to justify an extra £5 for 6 cans - might get some more of the chicken & sweet potato for a change now & then if it's on offer

Looks like I'll be sticking with the Burns for upset tum recovery food!



Westie Mum said:


> Hmmm gone to order some more Lukullus Seasonal lamb and it's gone already! They still have both winter ones but no lamb left ..... Tut !


Ohhhhh hope that means the summer chicken recipe is about to appear!

I've been looking the last couple of weeks as I'm down to my last 6 cans  - I seem to think it was middle May when it appeared last year


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Lol I have missed you! Welcome back!
> 
> Fine after the zooplus selection but generally a bit 'iffy'
> 
> Not sure if its just a 'colitis wobble' or the chicken & lamb a couple of weeks ago having an effect.
> 
> Have ordered a tub of protexin pro fibre to see if it'll settle
> 
> Unfortunately lamb trial is on hold


Thank you 

Hope the pro fibre helps to settle her.



Lilylass said:


> After feeding for a couple of days review:
> 
> Went down well (most things do though!) & tummy fine
> 
> Nice meat - but imho not really substantially different from the Rinti Sensible chicken & rice to justify an extra £5 for 6 cans - might get some more of the chicken & sweet potato for a change now & then if it's on offer
> 
> Looks like I'll be sticking with the Burns for upset tum recovery food!
> 
> Ohhhhh hope that means the summer chicken recipe is about to appear!
> 
> I've been looking the last couple of weeks as I'm down to my last 6 cans  - I seem to think it was middle May when it appeared last year


Shame the zooplus selection can't replace the Burns but worth a go !

Yes you might be lucky and get the summer menu back soon .... Shame the lamb wasn't around for long but I'll remember that for next year!

On another note, Oscar did well on lamb so he seems not to showing an allergy to kangaroo, venison, rabbit, white fish, lamb, sweet potato, carrots or peas.

He has just started salmon & potato .... Can't believe we are nearly 8 months down the line though, still so much to try!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Not the greatest pic, as you can't really see what I was trying to take a pic of!
> 
> Opened a can of Akela rabbit & duck today, heaps of thick jelly all down one side. First can we've tried so can't say if it's all the same, but rather disappointing. Be interested if others have tried it yet?....





VickynHolly said:


> Oh do please post photos when you can, I want to buy Akela Kanagroo, but if it has to much jelly in I will give it a miss


Finally opened the Akela Kangaroo for the girls today. It went down well but not sure it's any better than the Belcando Kangaroo from zooplus which is cheaper aswell ....seemed OK, but a layer of jelly half way down the tin. Mashed up ok though.

Poppy jumps up and down like a kangaroo while I'm trying to dish it up so must smell good to her !


----------



## Westie Mum

Having a catch up on Facebook this morning - seen this on Natures Menu page. Rolling out during May .....

@SixStar

Edited to add, description says:-


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Finally opened the Akela Kangaroo for the girls today. It went down well but not sure it's any better than the Belcando Kangaroo from zooplus which is cheaper aswell ....seemed OK, but a layer of jelly half way down the tin. Mashed up ok though.
> 
> Poppy jumps up and down like a kangaroo while I'm trying to dish it up so must smell good to her !
> 
> View attachment 269709
> View attachment 269710
> View attachment 269711
> View attachment 269712
> View attachment 269713


Thanks for this. I will save my money and will not be buying any, way to much jelly for my liking


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> Thanks for this. I will save my money and will not be buying any, way to much jelly for my liking


I'm pretty sure I have some Belcando kangaroo in a stash somewhere so when I find it I'll post a pic. From memory it has a thin layer of jelly on the top but much much less jelly throughout. £8.99 for 6 so cheaper aswell.


----------



## SixStar

Ooooh new Natures Menu, exciting times  I like the idea of a mackerel one, my boys love fishy stuff and the F4D wet portions don't go far!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Ooooh new Natures Menu, exciting times  I like the idea of a mackerel one, my boys love fishy stuff and the F4D wet portions don't go far!


Just a shame NM have put chicken in with the mackerel ! Mine love the F4D tins and I do get 3 meals (so one meal each) out of 2 tins, but yeah can imagine they don't go far with yours !


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Just a shame NM have put chicken in with the mackerel ! Mine love the F4D tins and I do get 3 meals (so one meal each) out of 2 tins, but yeah can imagine they don't go far with yours !


Yes, very frustrating for those who can't have chicken/multi-protein I'm sure.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Yes, very frustrating for those who can't have chicken/multi-protein I'm sure.


I have my fingers crossed the venison is just venison! And the duck, rabbit and turkey will be good for us aswell.

At the moment none of mine have had wild boar and I think I'm going to leave it off the menu. I never realised until we started the elimination diet with Oscar that feeding everything makes finding a novel protein very difficult!


----------



## Westie Mum

@SixStar .... While I think about it, the regular NM pouches, how much rice do they contain ? Some sites say 16% and others say 2%.

I was looking at the beef one for Oscar as think that will be his next protein (so he can then have cows ears, pizzle, tripe as treats again) and the regular pouches are 300g which would do him a day, whereas the Country Hunter would be two a day and I didn't like the ones I brought (although picked some more up the other day to try again).


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> @SixStar .... While I think about it, the regular NM pouches, how much rice do they contain ? Some sites say 16% and others say 2%.
> 
> I was looking at the beef one for Oscar as think that will be his next protein (so he can then have cows ears, puzzle, tripe as treats again) and the regular pouches are 300g which would do him a day, whereas the Country Hunter would be two a day and I didn't like the ones I brought (although picked some more up the other day to try again).


I don't have any in at the moment, but I'm fairly sure they're higher than 2%. If 16% is the other option then that would have been my guess.

I had some pics on my Photobucket of the pouches as we were talking about them a couple of years ago when there was a recipe change! My camera on my phone wasn't as good back then so I can't make out what the rice content says on the pouch clearly, but it's definitely a double figure (I think it's the last listing)


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I don't have any in at the moment, but I'm fairly sure they're higher than 2%. If 16% is the other option then that would have been my guess.
> 
> I had some pics on my Photobucket of the pouches as we were talking about them a couple of years ago when there was a recipe change! My camera on my phone wasn't as good back then so I can't make out what the rice content says on the pouch clearly, but it's definitely a double figure (I think it's the last listing)


Thank you - yes it does say 16%.

Hmmm wonder if it's a mistake on NM website then or change of menu as it says:-

COMPOSITION

Beef (min 40%), Broth (28%), Tripe (min 20%), Brown Rice (min 2%), Peas (min 4%), Carrots (min 4%), Minerals.

So I was thinking 2% brown rice would be OK. Maybe I'll stick with the LK beef & potato then as that's what I originally had in mind.


----------



## SixStar

It's very odd that they list rice as 2% before the peas & carrots each at 4%. Ingredients have to be listed in order of quantity, so definitely sounds like some kind of mistake somewhere. 

LK beef is good, as is Billy & Margot beef & tripe. Although that said, I do like the NM pouches, but I guess it depends on how you feel about rice.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> It's very odd that they list rice as 2% before the peas & carrots each at 4%. Ingredients have to be listed in order of quantity, so definitely sounds like some kind of mistake somewhere.
> 
> LK beef is good, as is Billy & Margot beef & tripe. Although that said, I do like the NM pouches, but I guess it depends on how you feel about rice.


Yeah it's odd, esp as quite a few websites list it as 2% but the majority say 16%. PAH have it listed as 6% !

If it was 2% then I'd get some but not at 16%. It might work out half the price of LK etc but I'm just not a fan of rice and for me, it's not worth the saving.


----------



## Westie Mum

Hmmmm thinking menu change - same photo, rice quantity different! And rice on the 2nd photo is 16% yet shows after the lesser quantities of peas and carrots.


----------



## Lilylass

I just wish the NM pouches were 400g & I'd use it a lot more!

300g is a total pita for us - what's she supposed to have for meal 4!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> I just wish the NM pouches were 400g & I'd use it a lot more!
> 
> 300g is a total pita for us - what's she supposed to have for meal 4!


300g is good for Oscar, saves having to take a few spoonfuls out of each can/tray  Does Maisie eat sardines or salmon ? I give the girls tins of those if it evens meal portions out.

Well @SixStar there has definitely been a menu change with the NM pouches. Ordered some to have a look ....

2% rice I can deal with, will give the girls a pouch later and see how well it goes down. Also ordered some LK beef and Billy & Margot, just to see which I prefer for Oscar for his next trial.


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> 300g is good for Oscar, saves having to take a few spoonfuls out of each can/tray  Does Maisie eat sardines or salmon ? I give the girls tins of those if it evens meal portions out.
> 
> Well @SixStar there has definitely been a menu change with the NM pouches. Ordered some to have a look ....
> 
> 2% rice I can deal with, will give the girls a pouch later and see how well it goes down. Also ordered some LK beef and Billy & Margot, just to see which I prefer for Oscar for his next trial.
> 
> View attachment 269985
> View attachment 269986


Oh that's good then, good to know. Hope Oscar likes it


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> 300g is good for Oscar, saves having to take a few spoonfuls out of each can/tray  Does Maisie eat sardines or salmon ? I give the girls tins of those if it evens meal portions out.
> 
> Well @SixStar there has definitely been a menu change with the NM pouches. Ordered some to have a look ....
> 
> 2% rice I can deal with, will give the girls a pouch later and see how well it goes down. Also ordered some LK beef and Billy & Margot, just to see which I prefer for Oscar for his next trial.
> 
> View attachment 269985
> View attachment 269986


Sadly tinned sardines go straight through for some reason  (Ben used to get a can a couple of times a week & I'd love to be able to give them to her) - she doesn't seem as keen on salmon as whitefish - and for a 'bucket dog' to not be noticeably keen on something, she must really not be keen on it!

I do have a bag of Skinners Salmon & Rice to try so will see how that goes down (was going to use in her treat ball when I go to work)


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhhh Lukullus Summer Recipe Chicken & Rice is back in  (typical as just did a Zoo+ order last week )

Will try to hang off a week or so before doing one!


----------



## SixStar

I know I'm totally cheating talking about cat food in here, but hardly worth starting a thread of it's own  Just wanted to see if you've ever tried Fish4Cats wet with Mia & Archie @Lilylass?

It's not complete but always good to have another one to add into the rotation. Looking forward to seeing what Mitzy thinks of it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I know I'm totally cheating talking about cat food in here, but hardly worth starting a thread of it's own  Just wanted to see if you've ever tried Fish4Cats wet with Mia & Archie @Lilylass?
> 
> It's not complete but always good to have another one to add into the rotation. Looking forward to seeing what Mitzy thinks of it. Fingers crossed!


Ohhhhh let me know how it goes down!

Looks good but doubt either of mine would touch it  Archie will only eat tiny bits in gravy (Gourmet Perle / the odd can of Gourmet Solitaire I'm still trying to use up *sigh* Mia is much better (Granatapet / Macs etc) BUT neither will eat anything that actually looks like real food!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh let me know how it goes down!
> 
> Looks good but doubt either of mine would touch it  Archie will only eat tiny bits in gravy (Gourmet Perle / the odd can of Gourmet Solitaire I'm still trying to use up *sigh* Mia is much better (Granatapet / Macs etc) BUT neither will eat anything that actually looks like real food!


Mitzy generally quite likes all the varieties of Applaws and Thrive (but will leave fresh cooked chicken or whitefish, figure that one out...), so I'm hoping this will be popular too. I've taken the prawn one out for her tonight so I will report back in the morning.

Talking of the tiny bits in gravy type foods like Archie likes - we had a sample of the Gourmet Soup the other day. What on earth is that all about?! Wish I'd taken a pic now, there couldn't have been more than a heaped teaspoon of meat in the pouch.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Mitzy generally quite likes all the varieties of Applaws and Thrive (but will leave fresh cooked chicken or whitefish, figure that one out...), so I'm hoping this will be popular too. I've taken the prawn one out for her tonight so I will report back in the morning.
> 
> Talking of the tiny bits in gravy type foods like Archie likes - we had a sample of the Gourmet Soup the other day. What on earth is that all about?! Wish I'd taken a pic now, there couldn't have been more than a heaped teaspoon of meat in the pouch.


Lol tell me about it *roll eyes*

I've tried everything & that's all he'll eat 

Very, very overpriced for what's actually in it!


----------



## SixStar

Forthglade chicken, tripe & brown rice.

Another one who is, I'm sure, stretching the idea of "4% rice"


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Forthglade chicken, tripe & brown rice.
> 
> Another one who is, I'm sure, stretching the idea of "4% rice"


Certainly looks a lot more than 4%!

I used to use FG ages ago - wish it came in cans (really hate trays now as they're so difficult to stack / store nicely!)


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Certainly looks a lot more than 4%!
> 
> I used to use FG ages ago - wish it came in cans (really hate trays now as they're so difficult to stack / store nicely!)


I really don't mind rice in their wet, it just annoys me when it appears to be so much more than what is listed in the ingredients!

I hadn't had any Forthglade for ages but picked up a couple the other day. We only go through one tin/tray a day so I don't have a huge stock pile, only ever 30 or so at a time, if that, so storage isn't too bad!


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh the fish4cats stuff looks good ! 

Hmmmmm Forthglade - see this is why I don't feed rice ones. It's always way more than it should be! That said, I gave the girls a Natures Menu Beef pouch the other day and a tiny mount of rice so was fairly pleased. It might be one for Oscar. 

Natures Menu have some of their new range on the website now. Waiting for the venison to appear though and will order some then  

Not had much time to get online - Builders keeping me busy here .... Not helped by them pulling a pipe out yesterday to render and not putting it back = flooded kitchen/cloakroom as the pipe they removed was the washing machine outlet *sigh*


----------



## SixStar

Unfortunately Mitzy didn't think the Fish4Cats was very good, she ate the prawns but that was it. Will try a couple more flavours but if she doesn't eat something the first time, she's not likely to even attempt it again.

@Westie Mum, urgh, building work - I feel your pain. The house was totally rewired last week, and since doing so, the boiler is tripping the electrics every time it comes on. So an engineer coming out to look at that tomorrow. And, to top it all off, builders are here ripping out the kitchen and utility! Oh my, the dust! How does it make it's way into closed rooms?! I keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the end. :Banghead


----------



## BlueJay

Anyone tried Terra Canis stuff?
It's the fanciest food I could see on Zooplus so decided to get it for my wormies for a special treat 
.....special treat indeed. It'd cost over £300 _*A MONTH*_ to feed full time looool 

Winter Magic Goose and Rabbit with Courgette, Amaranth & Wild Garlic
Heart of goose (39 %), duck liver, duck hearts, squash, apple, beetroot, apricot, amaranth (5 %), plum, lingonberry, flaxseed oil, organic eggshell powder, thyme, grape seed oil, chervil, cinnamon (0.5 %), cardamom (0.4 %), mineral soil, seaweedHeart of goose (39 %), duck liver, duck hearts, squash, apple, beetroot, apricot, amaranth (6 %), plum, lingonberry, flaxseed oil, organic eggshell powder, thyme, grape seed oil, chervil, cinnamon (0.5 %), cardamom (0.4 %), mineral soil, seaweed
**
Rabbit muscle meat (38%), liver (12%), lung (8%), pumpkin, tomato, courgette (8%), celery, amaranth (4%), millet, linseed oil, organic egg-shell powder (0,5%), chives, ground linseed, wild garlic (0,3%), mineral earth, Andean salt, seaweed (0,15%), blossom pollen












The rabbit one was pretty standard looking - chunks of veg in there, smells very people foody!!


















Goose one was reet weird! Really sloppery, could have literally poured it out of the tin. Smells pretty nice again.
Samzoi was not impressed. Took one mouthful and walked away!! Looked maybe too sticky in texture for him?


----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


> Anyone tried Terra Canis stuff?
> It's the fanciest food I could see on Zooplus so decided to get it for my wormies for a special treat
> .....special treat indeed. It'd cost over £300 _*A MONTH*_ to feed full time looool
> 
> Winter Magic Goose and Rabbit with Courgette, Amaranth & Wild Garlic
> Heart of goose (39 %), duck liver, duck hearts, squash, apple, beetroot, apricot, amaranth (5 %), plum, lingonberry, flaxseed oil, organic eggshell powder, thyme, grape seed oil, chervil, cinnamon (0.5 %), cardamom (0.4 %), mineral soil, seaweedHeart of goose (39 %), duck liver, duck hearts, squash, apple, beetroot, apricot, amaranth (6 %), plum, lingonberry, flaxseed oil, organic eggshell powder, thyme, grape seed oil, chervil, cinnamon (0.5 %), cardamom (0.4 %), mineral soil, seaweed
> **
> Rabbit muscle meat (38%), liver (12%), lung (8%), pumpkin, tomato, courgette (8%), celery, amaranth (4%), millet, linseed oil, organic egg-shell powder (0,5%), chives, ground linseed, wild garlic (0,3%), mineral earth, Andean salt, seaweed (0,15%), blossom pollen
> 
> View attachment 270699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rabbit one was pretty standard looking - chunks of veg in there, smells very people foody!!
> 
> View attachment 270701
> 
> View attachment 270702
> 
> 
> Goose one was reet weird! Really sloppery, could have literally poured it out of the tin. Smells pretty nice again.
> Samzoi was not impressed. Took one mouthful and walked away!! Looked maybe too sticky in texture for him?
> 
> View attachment 270704
> 
> View attachment 270703


Thanks for sharing...always want to try but eyes are too busy watering at the price....so head back to a more sensible option!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Spotted these while browsing Morrisons today :

Harringtons Super Premium Wet Dog Food Duck 150g - 88p

Ingredients
Duck (60%), Potato (26% from Dried Potato), Carrots (5% from Dried Carrots), Peas (5% from Dried Peas), Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato (0.15%), Dried Kelp (0.08%), Green Lipped Mussel (0.05%), Chicory (0.05%), Parsley (0.05%), Basil (0.05%), Rosemary (0.01%), Green Tea (0.01%), Rosehip (0.01%)


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhhh Lukullus Summer Recipe Chicken & Rice is back in  (typical as just did a Zoo+ order last week )
> 
> Will try to hang off a week or so before doing one!




*Fizzing* in case you haven't realised

Just gone to order this and ...... it's out of bl00dy stock! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead (800g cans)

Seriously - how can they have run out already - surely they would have got enough to last the season / would have a rough idea from how much has been sold in previous years!

No delivery until nearly the end of the month! (will struggle to have enough to last until then  )

Really, really not impressed .....


----------



## SixStar

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Spotted these while browsing Morrisons today :
> 
> Harringtons Super Premium Wet Dog Food Duck 150g - 88p
> 
> Ingredients
> Duck (60%), Potato (26% from Dried Potato), Carrots (5% from Dried Carrots), Peas (5% from Dried Peas), Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato (0.15%), Dried Kelp (0.08%), Green Lipped Mussel (0.05%), Chicory (0.05%), Parsley (0.05%), Basil (0.05%), Rosemary (0.01%), Green Tea (0.01%), Rosehip (0.01%)


Mine tried this a little while ago, they loved it! I've got so many new foods to add to the Index, will try and get round to giving them both an update this weekend!



Lilylass said:


> *Fizzing* in case you haven't realised
> 
> Just gone to order this and ...... it's out of bl00dy stock! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead (800g cans)
> 
> Seriously - how can they have run out already - surely they would have got enough to last the season / would have a rough idea from how much has been sold in previous years!
> 
> No delivery until nearly the end of the month! (will struggle to have enough to last until then  )
> 
> Really, really not impressed .....


Uh oh! That's not good at all. Maybe there are lots of people like you who were waiting for this, and have snapped it up as soon as it came in? Very frustrating either way though!


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Uh oh! That's not good at all. Maybe there are lots of people like you who were waiting for this, and have snapped it up as soon as it came in? Very frustrating either way though!


Really p'd ........ I've looked at Bitiba but only got the 400g cans on there too

If I just wanted a pack, I'd get the 400g ones - but I don't need anything else just now (Mia has decided she's not going to eat nice food anymore :Banghead so nothing else to get up to free delivery :Arghh)

It's £2.00 difference a pack between the 400g & 800g cans which adds up fairly quickly

*sigh* :Bawling


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Mine tried this a little while ago, they loved it! I've got so many new foods to add to the Index, will try and get round to giving them both an update this weekend!


I don't look down the dog isles very often anymore now mine are on raw, I went to morrisons today and the butchers part leads off into the dog isle so managed to have a gander!


----------



## SixStar

Considering how good the ingredients are, I always think that Taste of the Wild looks like some disgusting cheap corner-shop tin! This was the Southwest Canyon flavour - hugely popular with my boys


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

SixStar said:


> Considering how good the ingredients are, I always think that Taste of the Wild looks like some disgusting cheap corner-shop tin! This was the Southwest Canyon flavour - hugely popular with my boys


It looks a bit like the butchers with gravy tins!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Anyone tried Terra Canis stuff?
> It's the fanciest food I could see on Zooplus so decided to get it for my wormies for a special treat
> .....special treat indeed. It'd cost over £300 _*A MONTH*_ to feed full time looool


Ive never brought it but did look at the kangaroo & parsnip one they do for Oscar. Decided in the end to buy the Belcando kangaroo and add my own parsnips at a fraction of the cost lol



Lilylass said:


> *Fizzing* in case you haven't realised
> 
> Just gone to order this and ...... it's out of bl00dy stock! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead (800g cans)
> 
> Seriously - how can they have run out already - surely they would have got enough to last the season / would have a rough idea from how much has been sold in previous years!
> 
> No delivery until nearly the end of the month! (will struggle to have enough to last until then  )
> 
> Really, really not impressed .....


How annoying !! Hope you don't have to wait too long for more stock !



SixStar said:


> Considering how good the ingredients are, I always think that Taste of the Wild looks like some disgusting cheap corner-shop tin! This was the Southwest Canyon flavour - hugely popular with my boys


Yeah we tried taste of the wild last year. Dogs did eat it but didn't agree with them (this was the final attempt of muti meat foods) but I didn't like all that gravy, much prefer more meatier foods.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Considering how good the ingredients are, I always think that Taste of the Wild looks like some disgusting cheap corner-shop tin! This was the Southwest Canyon flavour - hugely popular with my boys


Urgh, don't think I'd be too impressed with that tbh! I thought gravy tended to be in lower quality foods (or is that just cat foods?)



Westie Mum said:


> How annoying !! Hope you don't have to wait too long for more stock !


25th beeping May 

Not got enough to last until it's received ..... *sigh*

The last lot of RInti I got was completely different from all the other batches we've had and I'm really not that happy with it (seasonal variation?) so can't see me using just that

All the other stuff I've got left is Chicken & Lamb mixed or Lamb and really not wanting to chance that just now (3 weeks of upset tums every few days so want to let things settle before trying anything new - touch wood a week of Pro-Fibre and she seems fine so will keep on that just now)

I don't *need* anything else just now (was going to do an entire order of the Lukullus) ......


----------



## SixStar

I wouldn't be happy with that amount of gravy if I fed it as a main food. But as it is, I use a tin of wet a day (between them) for meds and then some in Kongs occasionally. Hence I'm not so worried about stuff like that, or rice etc.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> 25th beeping May
> 
> Not got enough to last until it's received ..... *sigh*
> 
> The last lot of RInti I got was completely different from all the other batches we've had and I'm really not that happy with it (seasonal variation?) so can't see me using just that
> 
> All the other stuff I've got left is Chicken & Lamb mixed or Lamb and really not wanting to chance that just now (3 weeks of upset tums every few days so want to let things settle before trying anything new - touch wood a week of Pro-Fibre and she seems fine so will keep on that just now)
> 
> I don't *need* anything else just now (was going to do an entire order of the Lukullus) ......


Poor Maisie - any idea what's upset her tum ?

Anything you can get locally to tide you over until zooplus stock & deliver ?

I've been taking advantage of someone being at home all day, every day for deliveries and am now resorting to putting trays of food under our bed lol .... On a plus note, OH said I could order another sideboard  cheaper than moving house for more storage space lol



SixStar said:


> I wouldn't be happy with that amount of gravy if I fed it as a main food. But as it is, I use a tin of wet a day (between them) for meds and then some in Kongs occasionally. Hence I'm not so worried about stuff like that, or rice etc.


It's prob great in kongs as the gravy will ice up lovely!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I wouldn't be happy with that amount of gravy if I fed it as a main food. But as it is, I use a tin of wet a day (between them) for meds and then some in Kongs occasionally. Hence I'm not so worried about stuff like that, or rice etc.


Hmmmm I wrote a whole paragraph to you about your building work, God knows where it vanished too! Hope you've got the boiler sorted anyway !


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm I wrote a whole paragraph to you about your building work, God knows where it vanished too! Hope you've got the boiler sorted anyway !


We've gone away in the caravan this weekend (only half an hour down the road) as it's unbearable! The kitchen & utility are totally unusable, dust _everywhere, _no hot water until Wednesday. Just wanted to get away from it all! Keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Poor Maisie - any idea what's upset her tum ?
> 
> Anything you can get locally to tide you over until zooplus stock & deliver ?


1st one I think she'd probably *fine dined* on *something*

2nd I'm not sure if it was that - or maybe a bit of a reaction to the Lamb as it was after that? (but several days after)

3rd one was after she'd been at my mum's for a week - she'd been fine there but had a terrible week when she came home. Mum said she'd not seen her eat anything she shouldn't but a few days after, she ran into a neighbour who said that several dogs in the village had all had really upset tums that week. Mum didn't put 2 & 2 together until later that it'd been the week Maisie had been there - some kind of bug maybe?

A tube of diarsanyl sorted each one but so many in such a short time seems to have cause a bit of a Colitis episode - thankfully now settling down with the pro-fibre

It does leave me a bit of a food issue though with me not being sure of the Rinti and not having enough Lukullus *sigh*

This is the main reason I'm trying to find a few other wets from other suppliers ......

mmmm I wonder if the Zooplus Selection is worth a risk (it seemed very like the Rinti I've had until now)

Aside from that, the only other thing I can think of is ND - we had some chicken & lamb the other week which was the 1st time we've used it since everyone was having issues with it and it seemed fine - wonder if a pack of chicken is worth a try in that


----------



## henry

Lilylass said:


> 1st one I think she'd probably *fine dined* on *something*
> 
> 2nd I'm not sure if it was that - or maybe a bit of a reaction to the Lamb as it was after that? (but several days after)
> 
> 3rd one was after she'd been at my mum's for a week - she'd been fine there but had a terrible week when she came home. Mum said she'd not seen her eat anything she shouldn't but a few days after, she ran into a neighbour who said that several dogs in the village had all had really upset tums that week. Mum didn't put 2 & 2 together until later that it'd been the week Maisie had been there - some kind of bug maybe?
> 
> A tube of diarsanyl sorted each one but so many in such a short time seems to have cause a bit of a Colitis episode - thankfully now settling down with the pro-fibre
> 
> It does leave me a bit of a food issue though with me not being sure of the Rinti and not having enough Lukullus *sigh*
> 
> This is the main reason I'm trying to find a few other wets from other suppliers ......
> 
> mmmm I wonder if the Zooplus Selection is worth a risk (it seemed very like the Rinti I've had until now)
> 
> Aside from that, the only other thing I can think of is ND - we had some chicken & lamb the other week which was the 1st time we've used it since everyone was having issues with it and it seemed fine - wonder if a pack of chicken is worth a try in that


The ND could be worth a try, Henry is doing really well on it, he won several cases in a competition so has been having a variety of flavours.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> We've gone away in the caravan this weekend (only half an hour down the road) as it's unbearable! The kitchen & utility are totally unusable, dust _everywhere, _no hot water until Wednesday. Just wanted to get away from it all! Keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the end


It will be ! Just never seems it at the time lol

Hopefully you've had a bit of a relax over the weekend - are all the boys with you ?



Lilylass said:


> 1st one I think she'd probably *fine dined* on *something*
> 
> 2nd I'm not sure if it was that - or maybe a bit of a reaction to the Lamb as it was after that? (but several days after)
> 
> 3rd one was after she'd been at my mum's for a week - she'd been fine there but had a terrible week when she came home. Mum said she'd not seen her eat anything she shouldn't but a few days after, she ran into a neighbour who said that several dogs in the village had all had really upset tums that week. Mum didn't put 2 & 2 together until later that it'd been the week Maisie had been there - some kind of bug maybe?
> 
> A tube of diarsanyl sorted each one but so many in such a short time seems to have cause a bit of a Colitis episode - thankfully now settling down with the pro-fibre
> 
> It does leave me a bit of a food issue though with me not being sure of the Rinti and not having enough Lukullus *sigh*
> 
> This is the main reason I'm trying to find a few other wets from other suppliers ......
> 
> mmmm I wonder if the Zooplus Selection is worth a risk (it seemed very like the Rinti I've had until now)
> 
> Aside from that, the only other thing I can think of is ND - we had some chicken & lamb the other week which was the 1st time we've used it since everyone was having issues with it and it seemed fine - wonder if a pack of chicken is worth a try in that


She is so delicate isn't she - although the fine dining :Vomit prob isn't helping. Wonder why they do this to themselves!

If you can get the ND locally it's worth a go. You deffo need some emergency foods for situations like this ...... Didn't you used to use the sainsburys delicious aswell?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> She is so delicate isn't she - although the fine dining :Vomit prob isn't helping. Wonder why they do this to themselves!
> 
> If you can get the ND locally it's worth a go. You deffo need some emergency foods for situations like this ...... Didn't you used to use the sainsburys delicious aswell?


Yes I used to get the Sainsbury's stuff - it was in trays though (which as you know I'm not keen on lol!

Nearest store is nearly a 60 mile round trip so that was the other issue with that!

Next time I'm at that side of town, I really must get a few for emergencies - although if the Lukullus had been available as it should've been it wouldn't have been an issue  I'm really not sure about the Rinti, guess there's only one way to find out!

I'm also out of the Granatapet & was due to do a Happy Kitty Company order but Mia's totally gone off all the wet food :Banghead and I really only got that to make up to free delivery! *sigh*

Ohhhhh and *madam* fine dined this morning  lord knows what but prepared for the worst later ...... I stopped to chat to a lady I often meet for a few mins & she took full advantage .... (so did one of her dogs lol!)


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> It will be ! Just never seems it at the time lol
> 
> Hopefully you've had a bit of a relax over the weekend - are all the boys with you ?


Yes boys are with us. They've had two afternoons in beer gardens in as many days and we are camped right by a lake with easy access for
swimming, so they're, excuse the pun, happy campers!


----------



## BlueJay

Wainwrights grain free comes in a x24 box now, as well as just x12 and singles.
Turkey, lamb and duck all in it; £22 or £23 i think?


----------



## Lilylass

henry said:


> The ND could be worth a try, Henry is doing really well on it, he won several cases in a competition so has been having a variety of flavours.


@henry sorry, missed your post  great to hear that all is well with the ND - I'll get a few chicken ones to tide us over


----------



## Lilylass

Opened a can of the Zooplus Selection Chicken & Light this morning - main difference is sweet potato instead of rice

Smells amazing!










Might have to get some more of this ..... (it's a lot more expensive than the Lukullus or Rinti but nice for a change!

(not diminishing my reliance on Zoo+ own brands though!)


----------



## SixStar

I see Lily's Kitchen are launching a vegetarian tinned food. Whatever bloody next?! Actually puts me off the company more than a teeny tiny bit!!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Yes I used to get the Sainsbury's stuff - it was in trays though (which as you know I'm not keen on lol!
> 
> Nearest store is nearly a 60 mile round trip so that was the other issue with that!
> 
> Next time I'm at that side of town, I really must get a few for emergencies - although if the Lukullus had been available as it should've been it wouldn't have been an issue  I'm really not sure about the Rinti, guess there's only one way to find out!
> 
> I'm also out of the Granatapet & was due to do a Happy Kitty Company order but Mia's totally gone off all the wet food :Banghead and I really only got that to make up to free delivery! *sigh*
> 
> Ohhhhh and *madam* fine dined this morning  lord knows what but prepared for the worst later ...... I stopped to chat to a lady I often meet for a few mins & she took full advantage .... (so did one of her dogs lol!)


Sorry for the late reply - been a manic horrible week!

Hope her tummy is a little better by now 

I do agree though that you need to find a few local foods so if this happens (or they discontinue something) you'll have back ups ..... Nightmare isn't it!



SixStar said:


> Yes boys are with us. They've had two afternoons in beer gardens in as many days and we are camped right by a lake with easy access for
> swimming, so they're, excuse the pun, happy campers!


Hope you had a good time away and the boys 

Things are no better here builder wise - I hope things are easier your end!

we are off worktop and sink buying tomorrow so that will cheer me up. Been researching ovens all week lol



BlueJay said:


> Wainwrights grain free comes in a x24 box now, as well as just x12 and singles.
> Turkey, lamb and duck all in it; £22 or £23 i think?


Oooooh that's better for me! Might pop and get a couple tomorrow. WW GF are still are main food purely because it's pretty decent and cheap.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Opened a can of the Zooplus Selection Chicken & Light this morning - main difference is sweet potato instead of rice
> 
> Smells amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to get some more of this ..... (it's a lot more expensive than the Lukullus or Rinti but nice for a change!
> 
> (not diminishing my reliance on Zoo+ own brands though!)


Typical another zooplus! But surely they can't/won't discontinue them all 



SixStar said:


> I see Lily's Kitchen are launching a vegetarian tinned food. Whatever bloody next?! Actually puts me off the company more than a teeny tiny bit!!


Seriously Lilys Kitchen .....WHY ?!?!? Can't see it being a big seller !


----------



## Westie Mum

Posting before I delete images off phone (already showed myself up in Currys last weekend showing the sales guy photos of dog food instead of the space our fridge fits lol)

Oscar started beef on his food trial this week - this is Billy & Margot Beef with tripe. It's ok, not overly impressed for the price £2.30-£2.49 a tin, esp compared to their turkey which has big strands of meat in it. This one is very average .... We are going to feed Natures Menu beef and tripe instead - pretty much the same, half the price and only 2% rice now (will take photos of that tomorrow as I forgot when the girls had it).


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry for the late reply - been a manic horrible week!
> 
> Hope her tummy is a little better by now
> 
> I do agree though that you need to find a few local foods so if this happens (or they discontinue something) you'll have back ups ..... Nightmare isn't it!


Tummy is fantastic  She's obviously 'got rid' of whatever was underlying thank goodness - that pro-fibre is fantastic!



Westie Mum said:


> Typical another zooplus! But surely they can't/won't discontinue them all
> 
> Seriously Lilys Kitchen .....WHY ?!?!? Can't see it being a big seller !


I know! I wish you could buy food the same quality, for the same price here! (it's quite ridiculous you can't tbh)

I bet the LK vegetarian one sells - some people will think it's fantastic and a totally suitable diet for a dog (imho it's not a long term / daily option)



Westie Mum said:


> Posting before I delete images off phone (already showed myself up in Currys last weekend showing the sales guy photos of dog food instead of the space our fridge fits lol)
> 
> Oscar started beef on his food trial this week - this is Billy & Margot Beef with tripe. It's ok, not overly impressed for the price £2.30-£2.49 a tin, esp compared to their turkey which has big strands of meat in it. This one is very average .... We are going to feed Natures Menu beef and tripe instead - pretty much the same, half the price and only 2% rice now (will take photos of that tomorrow as I forgot when the girls had it).
> 
> View attachment 271685
> View attachment 271687
> View attachment 271688


LOL my phone has loads of food pics on too (and cat litter / clumps!) so it can be a bit embarrassing if you're flicking through to show someone something! Hope the rennovations will be finished soon ......

B&M is a prime example of a good food but at a ridiculously expensive price for what's in it sadly

NM is really another - she gets the Chicken & Salmon (the ones that I got a couple of that were on offer at Crufts but I couldn't carry  ) £1.60 for a 400g can is really quite ridiculous when you compare it to the likes of Lukullus which is (for the summer recipe one we use) under £1.50 for an 800g one


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Tummy is fantastic  She's obviously 'got rid' of whatever was underlying thank goodness - that pro-fibre is fantastic!
> 
> I know! I wish you could buy food the same quality, for the same price here! (it's quite ridiculous you can't tbh)
> 
> I bet the LK vegetarian one sells - some people will think it's fantastic and a totally suitable diet for a dog (imho it's not a long term / daily option)
> 
> LOL my phone has loads of food pics on too (and cat litter / clumps!) so it can be a bit embarrassing if you're flicking through to show someone something! Hope the rennovations will be finished soon ......
> 
> B&M is a prime example of a good food but at a ridiculously expensive price for what's in it sadly
> 
> NM is really another - she gets the Chicken & Salmon (the ones that I got a couple of that were on offer at Crufts but I couldn't carry  ) £1.60 for a 400g can is really quite ridiculous when you compare it to the likes of Lukullus which is (for the summer recipe one we use) under £1.50 for an 800g one


Glad she is doing better 

I've often though how strange it is that it's cheaper to buy food from another country! Esp as Germany has high standards by all accounts.

Glad I'm not the only one with a phone full of random stuff !

Builders will be another few weeks yet - set back by having to have an asbestos check. I told them it was cast iron but they wanted to check so two "caution hazardous waste" vans turned up the other day ...... Yep, it's cast iron! :Rage

And then of course I thought new worktop, new tap and new floor would be nice in the kitchen ..... Well apart from the actual carcasses, we are now changing everything  although still trying to justify a new £1000 fridge just so it's black to match 

Hence why I'm not online much, spending evenings researching ovens, induction hobs and everything else! My brain hurts lol

Oh and think OH is about ready to leave me - we had the whole house rendered and I've decided I don't like it :Shamefullyembarrased ..... I don't think pouting is going to get me anywhere on that one now lol


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Oh and think OH is about ready to leave me - we had the whole house rendered and I've decided I don't like it :Shamefullyembarrased ..... I don't think pouting is going to get me anywhere on that one now lol


Renovations sound awful  sure it'll be worth it in the end though 

(I think I'd have to side with OH on the rendering though ..... hope it grows on you!)


----------



## SixStar

I think the Lily's Kitchen will be a good seller to be honest. I reckon it'll be a hit the veggie extremists!  Despite my initial horror- I will, of course, have to buy a tin to try as I'm a nosey so & so and I'm totally curious on how a tinned food can have cottage cheese as the second greatest ingredient.


----------



## lullabydream

SixStar said:


> I think the Lily's Kitchen will be a good seller to be honest. I reckon it'll be a hit the veggie extremists!  Despite my initial horror- I will, of course, have to buy a tin to try as I'm a nosey so & so and I'm totally curious on how a tinned food can have cottage cheese as the second greatest ingredient.


Thank god my dogs cannot read, you mention a tin of dog food with second ingredients cheese...when cheese is the biggest treat in this house...although they get hardly any but always hope and can tell when the cheese comes out the fridge!

Is this going to replace the recovery recipe? Was tempted to buy some of the recovery recipe for Tess and her colitis...but touch wood she's fine and a chunk now!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


>


New Natures Menu 2% rice version .....


----------



## Westie Mum

Billy & Margot turkey ...... This is my favourite food. It has nice big strings of turkey meat in it. Sadly the rest of their range isn't as good. They're nice, but not as meaty.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Renovations sound awful  sure it'll be worth it in the end though
> 
> (I think I'd have to side with OH on the rendering though ..... hope it grows on you!)


The outside work is awful, everything is so messy outside but a lot of it had to be done .... House is nearly 200 years old !

Inside work - my own fault. I get bored easy lol



SixStar said:


> I think the Lily's Kitchen will be a good seller to be honest. I reckon it'll be a hit the veggie extremists!  Despite my initial horror- I will, of course, have to buy a tin to try as I'm a nosey so & so and I'm totally curious on how a tinned food can have cottage cheese as the second greatest ingredient.


Be interesting to see - although one food mine won't be having!


----------



## BlueJay

lullabydream said:


> Thank god my dogs cannot read, you mention a tin of dog food with second ingredients cheese...when cheese is the biggest treat in this house...although they get hardly any but always hope and can tell when the cheese comes out the fridge!
> 
> Is this going to replace the recovery recipe? Was tempted to buy some of the recovery recipe for Tess and her colitis...but touch wood she's fine and a chunk now!


I found the recovery stuff really similar to Rocco Sensitive (Frodo did too!)


----------



## SixStar

Westie Mum said:


> Be interesting to see - although one food mine won't be having!


It won't be a staple  I'm just curious. And doing my PF Duty 

Anyway, today was Forthglade grain free turkey & butternut squash (senior).

Soft meat, smelt great. Quite pink through the centre. Lots of pea shells in it though, dare say I'll be seeing them again tomorrow


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> It won't be a staple  I'm just curious. And doing my PF Duty
> 
> Anyway, today was Forthglade grain free turkey & butternut squash (senior).
> 
> Soft meat, smelt great. Quite pink through the centre. Lots of pea shells in it though, dare say I'll be seeing them again tomorrow


ohhh that looks quite nice!

As you know I really hate trays .... but I've also just remembered that Zoo+ now sell this and, if it disappears, then it should still be 'getable' so might give the Chicken & Brown Rice a bash again


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum @Lilylass (and anyone else of course) is this any good to you? It says one time use only but I have three all with the same code, so I am guessing each customer can use it once only.










Today was Lily's Kitchen chicken & turkey casserole. Been a hit with my boys since the days it was the only flavour Lily's did!


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhh thank you SS - I do use TP for bits & pieces so will have a stock up soon - nice it's valid for a decent length of time!


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum @Lilylass (and anyone else of course) is this any good to you? It says one time use only but I have three all with the same code, so I am guessing each customer can use it once only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was Lily's Kitchen chicken & turkey casserole. Been a hit with my boys since the days it was the only flavour Lily's did!


Mine had that for tea, I keep forgetting to take photos though. They like all the flavours (never had the beef one though of course)


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Billy & Margot turkey ...... This is my favourite food. It has nice big strings of turkey meat in it. Sadly the rest of their range isn't as good. They're nice, but not as meaty.
> 
> View attachment 271766
> View attachment 271767


I might have to buy some of that, looks good, I'm sure the dogs will like it.


----------



## Tillystar

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/limited_edition/567526?unique=HTML275
Would this be suitable for Maisie @Lilylass it only content 5% potato


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/limited_edition/567526?unique=HTML275
> Would this be suitable for Maisie @Lilylass it only content 5% potato


Ohhhh that looks promising 

I was going to say it must be new (I went through all their wet foods again the other week just in case anything new had arrived & didn't see it then) - and there's a big 'new' sticker on it! 

I was really p'd earlier as the Lukullus summer recipe was meant to be in today - went to order earlier and there's a message saying it won't be available until 4th June  (down to my last 2 cans). Emailed to check & they said the 4th

Was out walking Maisie just before & got the email notification it's in stock! 

Just checked - and it is  - have ordered 2 x 6 packs (just to make sure there's no changes before ordering a mountain of it!)

Stuck a pack of the Rocco in as well so will let you know what it's like when it arrives  thanks


----------



## Lilylass

Has anyone tried this? http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/1338/country-kitchen-adult-trays

Buying a new cat litter tray and need to make my order up for free delivery  (story of my life lol - wouldn't life be so much easier if you could get everything in one place!)

£7.80 for 10

Would rather the full ingredient %s were listed - it looks very dark in the photo

Although I do find the stuff in the trays (sure everyone knows by now they're not my favourite! ) always seems a lot darker than the cans - although that might just be down to my reliance on Zoo+ products which are all fairly similar (although the ND cans are the same as that too!)


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> Has anyone tried this? http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/1338/country-kitchen-adult-trays
> 
> Buying a new cat litter tray and need to make my order up for free delivery  (story of my life lol - wouldn't life be so much easier if you could get everything in one place!)
> 
> £7.80 for 10
> 
> Would rather the full ingredient %s were listed - it looks very dark in the photo
> 
> Although I do find the stuff in the trays (sure everyone knows by now they're not my favourite! ) always seems a lot darker than the cans - although that might just be down to my reliance on Zoo+ products which are all fairly similar (although the ND cans are the same as that too!)


----------



## Lilylass

Thx, I'm not keen that only 70% of ingredients are listed - the other bits can't make up the other 30% .....

Think I might leave it this time as got the other stuff coming anyway - it was really as I need to spend about £8.50 to get free delivery so I'd still need something else  (delivery is £5 if under so it seems (to me lol!) better to spend that £5 on *something* when it's so nearly the same amount)

Have stuck a wormer tablet in ..... just under £1.50 short :Banghead so hunting for something cheap!


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/limited_edition/567526?unique=HTML275
> Would this be suitable for Maisie @Lilylass it only content 5% potato


Me again (sorry )

I see this is unfortunately a limited edition food  - does anyone know how long the uefa championship is on?

I was thinking that once it arrives & if it suits her (can't see anything that should cause an issue) then I could order a few packs to last a while but don't know if it'll still be around  (I'm not 'into' football so have no idea :Sorry)


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> Me again (sorry )
> 
> I see this is unfortunately a limited edition food  - does anyone know how long the uefa championship is on?
> 
> I was thinking that once it arrives & if it suits her (can't see anything that should cause an issue) then I could order a few packs to last a while but don't know if it'll still be around  (I'm not 'into' football so have no idea :Sorry)


No idea either bout football just saw it on a email from zooplus today u thought of you so posted it  
Gutting that they do limited edition ones must be so annoying


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> No idea either bout football just saw it on a email from zooplus today u thought of you so posted it
> Gutting that they do limited edition ones must be so annoying


Thanks - honestly I couldn't believe it when I saw it .... I don't get it really as it's not like chicken is a seasonal thing! 

Just discovered that the Final is on Sunday  so that's not going to be around for long is it :Arghh - it also seems odd that they've got it on a special of 'buy 5 get 1 free' if it's only around for a short time 

Can't decide whether to risk ordering another couple of packs *sigh*

I've never ordered on a Wednesday before - wonder if it'll arrive on Friday so we can try it & still have time to order more if OK!


----------



## Lilylass

mmm it seems to be quite similar to the Rocco Sensitive Chicken & Potato http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/rocco_sensible/46852 - with the exception of the beetroot

I'm sure we've tried that in the past & can't remember why I stopped getting it - I'll maybe get a pack of that in my next order too


----------



## SixStar

Natures Menu chicken, potato & veg. Lovely firm meat, smells gorgeous!










Just picked up Harvey & Ozzy from the vets, both been under GA today (kill two birds with one stone, if I'm looking after one drunk lump, might as well look after two!) so they're both having very small, very frequent meals of this throughout the evening as it's super gentle and bland on the tum.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Natures Menu chicken, potato & veg. Lovely firm meat, smells gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up Harvey & Ozzy from the vets, both been under GA today (kill two birds with one stone, if I'm looking after one drunk lump, might as well look after two!) so they're both having very small, very frequent meals of this throughout the evening as it's super gentle and bland on the tum.


Ohhh that does look good  - very similar to the Chicken & Salmon one (rice instead of potato so suits *madam*)

Hope your boys are both ok


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh that does look good  - very similar to the Chicken & Salmon one (rice instead of potato so suits *madam*)
> 
> Hope your boys are both ok


 I really like the Natures Menu stuff. Looking forward to being able to try their new CH tins.

The bears are ok thanks  They've both had cysts for a while - Harvey's on his head and Oz's on his shoulder - had them both whipped off before they got bigger.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I really like the Natures Menu stuff. Looking forward to being able to try their new CH tins.
> 
> The bears are ok thanks  They've both had cysts for a while - Harvey's on his head and Oz's on his shoulder - had them both whipped off before they got bigger.


Ouch, gentle hugs to them both - def better without them. Ben had one on his head & it got bigger & bigger and I wish I'd had it taken off - he used to knock it sometimes & it would bleed loads but, by then he was ancient & the vet wasn't happy to put him under GA just for that iykwim


----------



## Lilylass

Waiting impatiently for my Zoo+ order to arrive! 

Want to check this years' Lukullus Summer is as good as the others have been & will then do a big stock up ..... now debating how many cans to get / how often she can have it 

It really seems to suit her tum & she does brilliantly on it - just don't want her to have it day in / day out - a) it would be boring & b) what if it disappears! 

A can does 4 days, 6 in a pack = 24 days. 

8 packs would be 192 days so, if I keep a pack spare (in case it doesn't come in on time again next year!), that's 168 days or just about 6 months ...... 1 can LK / 1 can NM & 1 something else .......

Or .... do I get 10 packs to be on the extra safe side! (and in case it doesn't come back in next year) 

*sigh*


----------



## VickynHolly

Lukullus seasonal menu goose















Looks good right...








 Lots of jelly!. That would near enough be a meal for Ted, but instead it went in the bin!. Not every tin is like it, but this is my 3rd from 10 tins.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Lukullus seasonal menu goose
> View attachment 272239
> View attachment 272240
> 
> Looks good right...
> View attachment 272241
> 
> Lots of jelly!. That would near enough be a meal for Ted, but instead it went in the bin!. Not every tin is like it, but this is my 3rd from 10 tins.


Wow I was just thinking how different from the Seasonal Chicken one it is when I saw all the jelly!

About how much is there (weight wise)?

Could you split it up over several meals?

I split the tins into airtight storage tubs & I know a few do have some jelly at the bottom so I put a little in each tub & its fine


----------



## Lilylass

Have to say if I was a richer woman ..... this is a really, really nice food (in the chicken anyway):

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/herrmanns/hermanns_organic_menu/185178

Sadly more than double the price of the Lukullus  BUT if I stock up with that over the summer, then I should be able to get a couple of pack of the Hermann's to add to her rotation 

Order has arrived 

Trying to decide whether to open a can of the Lukullus Summer that's just arrived (just to check it's still the same before ordering another 8 packs!) - or whether to try the Rocco limited edition one (so that I could get more before it disappears!) .... undecided .... the beetroot & potato come to 10% of ingredients which feels a fair bit .... maybe I'm better keeping it as a 'nice change now & then' ..... why is food so complicated!


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Wow I was just thinking how different from the Seasonal Chicken one it is when I saw all the jelly!
> 
> About how much is there (weight wise)?
> 
> Could you split it up over several meals?
> 
> I split the tins into airtight storage tubs & I know a few do have some jelly at the bottom so I put a little in each tub & its fine


Good idea, but I'm really not a fan of jelly (strawberry jelly is fine ) even when I have cornbeef even the smallest bit of jelly gets picked off  so I just don't think I could do it. Saying that I do understand that some dog food will have a little jelly in, but that was far too much.
No idea how much it weighed, Ted has about 100-150g per meal, and I reckon that jelly would of done him a meal, can't even see the bottom of the tin yet!.
I will use this lot up and then have a think, got until winter to decide if I will buy it again or not.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Have to say if I was a richer woman ..... this is a really, really nice food (in the chicken anyway):
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/herrmanns/hermanns_organic_menu/185178
> 
> Sadly more than double the price of the Lukullus  BUT if I stock up with that over the summer, then I should be able to get a couple of pack of the Hermann's to add to her rotation


I'm glad you posted this as I was wondering about that brand, got a couple of flavours (Mutton and Fish) in my basket, so think I will let the dogs try them. So annoying that the fish does not come in 800g tins. Can't use Rinti fish one as it has tripe in and I'm guessing it's beef tripe.
I wish Lukullus did a seasonal menu fish one.


----------



## VickynHolly

@Lilylass have you tried this one? http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/animonda/grancarno/523322
Not brought it myself, the normal range all have beef in which is no good for us, I might pop a packet in the basket though.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> I'm glad you posted this as I was wondering about that brand, got a couple of flavours (Mutton and Fish) in my basket, so think I will let the dogs try them. So annoying that the fish does not come in 800g tins. Can't use Rinti fish one as it has tripe in and I'm guessing it's beef tripe.
> I wish Lukullus did a seasonal menu fish one.


Hope they like it 

I wish I'd taken a picture of it, it really was a lovely looking product - will def get her another pack once my Lukullus Summer menu stock up is done!


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Hope they like it
> 
> I wish I'd taken a picture of it, it really was a lovely looking product - will def get her another pack once my Lukullus Summer menu stock up is done!


I'll try and get a photo.
They should like, just hope it agrees with Holly, and that they are both fine with oats.
Lol, I've got over £100 worth of wets in my basket some will have to wait until another month, but trying to pick which ones


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> I'll try and get a photo.
> They should like, just hope it agrees with Holly, and that they are both fine with oats.
> Lol, I've got over £100 worth of wets in my basket some will have to wait until another month, but trying to pick which ones


LOL snap!

I've got a few trial packs for one of the cats too & a pack of food I know she will eat ..... add in 4 packs of Lukullus & I'm at about the same as you! 

Things keep going in / out to try to get it to a reasonable spend (esp considering I've just had an order arrive today!:Shamefullyembarrased)

Can't decide whether to just bite the bullet & get all the Lukullus I need - the stuff that arrived today is dated May 2018 so happy with that (last years' was dated May 2017 so def the new batch they're sending out)

Mum said just to get it in case it goes out of stock & she'll give me the money & I can pay her back over a couple of months but don't like taking money off her - and not sure if it'll be on offer later on ....


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> @Lilylass have you tried this one? http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/animonda/grancarno/523322
> Not brought it myself, the normal range all have beef in which is no good for us, I might pop a packet in the basket though.


Oops - sorry completely missed this one (I think I might've been replying as you posted)

I had a hunt through them a while back - sadly beef is a no here as well - looks really nice though and if I had a 'normal' dog (lol!) I'd def give it a go!

Just noticed the Hermann's 400g cans are on offer - which it hardly ever is! (typical when I've a huge basket already!)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/herrmanns/hermanns_organic_menu/411021

Have treated her to a pack (well it's in the basket) :Shamefullyembarrased

Going to open one of this year's LK summer tomorrow just to check it's still the same and will then get my monsterous order off!

mmm they used to do a 'stock up' discount code (I know it reduced from 5% to 3%) - have they stopped it totally now as I can't see it?


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> mmm they used to do a 'stock up' discount code (I know it reduced from 5% to 3%) - have they stopped it totally now as I can't see it?


Eventually found it (boy it's well hidden!) - down to 2%


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Eventually found it (boy it's well hidden!) - down to 2%


They do?. I've never heard of this.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Oops - sorry completely missed this one (I think I might've been replying as you posted)
> 
> I had a hunt through them a while back - sadly beef is a no here as well - looks really nice though and if I had a 'normal' dog (lol!) I'd def give it a go!
> 
> Just noticed the Hermann's 400g cans are on offer - which it hardly ever is! (typical when I've a huge basket already!)
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/herrmanns/hermanns_organic_menu/411021
> 
> Have treated her to a pack (well it's in the basket) :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Going to open one of this year's LK summer tomorrow just to check it's still the same and will then get my monsterous order off!
> 
> mmm they used to do a 'stock up' discount code (I know it reduced from 5% to 3%) - have they stopped it totally now as I can't see it?


The ones I linked to are single protein, and they do a chicken one


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> The ones I linked to are single protein, and they do a chicken one





VickynHolly said:


> They do?. I've never heard of this.


http://m.zooplus.co.uk/content/stockup very well hidden!

Yes thanks - sorry. I wondered what else was in it as only 63% of ingredients are listed

I've also found if there isn't rice in it it doesn't really fill her up & I have to use a lot more 

The Rocco Chicken Hearts is like that - nice meat & she enjoys it but she's starving by the next meal!

Nice for a change though - I'll maybe get a pack once I've got the OK!


----------



## Lilylass

This years LK Summer Menu 

Just as nice as previous years! 

Quite a few hearts in this can too which she loves so fingers crossed that's in most of them & no jelly at the bottom!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's not very often I give my two a commercial wet food, but as we'll be going on holidays soon, I thought I'd get them used to eating some occasionally. 

Today for breakfast I opened a tin of Brit Boutiques Gourmandes Lamb True Meat Bits which they wolfed down. I'd already tried them on Dr Clauder's and Rintl which they weren't so keen on. The Brit smells nice enough for human consumption and has chunks of meat, unlike the Rintl and Dr Clauder's which is more like mince! 

Brit is made in the Czech Republic and I think you can only buy it from certain pet shops in the UK, but if you can get it IMO it's well worth trying. .


----------



## SixStar

Goodwyns chicken, vegetables & herbs (grain free) - extremely wet & soft and looks vile, but went down a storm. Was great for hiding meds in and it would be a good wet to mix with kibble as it'd coat well very. Still have the lamb & salmon trays to try.


----------



## BlueJay

AVA wet food too, to replace PAH Advanced Nutrition


----------



## astro2011

Any suggestions for Astro....He was on Forthglade but continued to have seizures and I was advised to cut Rosemary and Oregano out of his food. I changed him to Acana dry food which has no Rosemary or Oregano and since 9th May no fits! It's came at a price though and he is needing out to do a poo during the night. I think the food is too rich for him as he's been on it a good few weeks now and still does about 4-5 poos a day which is not like him. Any wet food suggestions? He's 40kg btw.


----------



## Tillystar

astro2011 said:


> Any suggestions for Astro....He was on Forthglade but continued to have seizures and I was advised to cut Rosemary and Oregano out of his food. I changed him to Acana dry food which has no Rosemary or Oregano and since 9th May no fits! It's came at a price though and he is needing out to do a poo during the night. I think the food is too rich for him as he's been on it a good few weeks now and still does about 4-5 poos a day which is not like him. Any wet food suggestions? He's 40kg btw.


You could be over feeding try cutting down food by 10% n see how he goes.
What time do u feed his last meal?


----------



## lullabydream

What food was Astro on before? Might help to find something similar?

Might be over feeding as suggested though!

Loads of wet, Rocco, rinti spring to mind which is basically meat with no added 'herbs'

Lukullus, might be a possibility too, have a good look at the ingredients.

That's if you are happy shopping at zooplus, I think with Astro's size that's where you will get the vest value for money!


----------



## astro2011

He's 100% not getting over fed. He's recommended 2 and three quarters to 3 cups a day, and currently only gets 2 cups. He was extremely over weight due to an undetected thyroid problem which we have finally got sorted. He was previously on Forthglade wet food, however, I found out it contains Rosemary. Every time I try dry food I always have the same issue. 

Def looking online for food.


----------



## astro2011

He gets his breakfast around 8am and dinner ranges from 3.30pm-4.30pm.


----------



## Tillystar

astro2011 said:


> He gets his breakfast around 8am and dinner ranges from 3.30pm-4.30pm.


Was goin to suggest that sort of time for his last feed


----------



## Tillystar

Which Acana food is he on?


----------



## astro2011

He is on the Apple and Lamb one as that was one of the only one's I could find with no Rosemary or Oregano. He also doesn't get any treats or scraps apart from a night time biscuit.


----------



## Lilylass

astro2011 said:


> He is on the Apple and Lamb one as that was one of the only one's I could find with no Rosemary or Oregano. He also doesn't get any treats or scraps apart from a night time biscuit.


If you prefer wet - a couple of the Webbox trays don't seem to have Rosemary / Oregano in http://groceries.asda.com/product/d...n-vegetables-brown-rice-dog-tray/910001063809 and http://groceries.asda.com/product/d...f-vegetables-brown-rice-dog-tray/910001442209 The Lamb does have it listed which suggests it would be if it was in the others but sure they could confirm if you emailed them


----------



## astro2011

It appears these ranges don't have the ingredients I'm avoiding; cobb chicken and greens, light and fit, duck and bartlett pear and pork and butternut squash. Think if I try another range that might help?


----------



## astro2011

Lily kitchen doesn't appear to have any of the ingredients I'm avoiding, however, it is expensive considering they are saying about 4 cans a day!


----------



## Lilylass

Very ..... very annoyed

This is what greeted me when I opened my garage door tonight :Rage










Can wise, there was supposed to be

3 packs of 6 x 800g Lukullus summer menu 
1 pack of 6 x 400g Hermann's Organic chicken
1 pack of 6 x 400g Porta 21 chicken (cat food)

For some ridiculous reason they'd taken the packs of Hermanns & Porta out of their packaging & had put the cans individually in the box unch seriously :Banghead

Funnily enough, the Lukullus (which were all left in their packaging) were all there

This is how many of the Hermanns & Porta I got










Out of those, 1 of the Hermann's & 2 Porta are totally liquid when you shake them (usually means they're liquified & totally off)

Really not impressed ..... have asked for them to be replaced but I guess Zoo+ will do their usual of refunding - which really narks me as you then have to do another order - and either spend another £29 or pay for delivery

Their packaging has been so much better recently - really hope this isn't a return to the 'awful' days


----------



## chillminx

I agree LL, very annoying! :Banghead Not sure if you had any cat litter in your order, but I find with ZP I have to order the litter separately as the packing box so often splits - just not strong enough for the weight.


----------



## SixStar

The carnage that has been our new kitchen is finally beginning to have it's upsides!  I had one of the old cupboard units put up in the garage today so I finally have somewhere spacious to store our wet food. Two more going up in due course for treats & other bits and pieces 

As you can see, I have very little brand loyalty!  Extremely seldom do I buy a multipack, I prefer to get a varied selection of singles.

I get through 1 x 400g tin/tray as standard per day, I use it for dishing out the medications. Then wet is also used as Kong stuffings & for meals on the move.

Excuse the cat food in top left corner - it's been relegated to dog food as the puss, of course, ate it once and never again.









@Lilylass that is dreadful, you must be so mad! I have always been so lucky with Zooplus, I've never had any of the problems that lots of people have - but then, as above, I don't really ordeI heavy multipacks etc. Such a shame as Zooplus are otherwise such a good company, I really hope they sort it for you promptly.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Very ..... very annoyed
> 
> This is what greeted me when I opened my garage door tonight :Rage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can wise, there was supposed to be
> 
> 3 packs of 6 x 800g Lukullus summer menu
> 1 pack of 6 x 400g Hermann's Organic chicken
> 1 pack of 6 x 400g Porta 21 chicken (cat food)
> 
> For some ridiculous reason they'd taken the packs of Hermanns & Porta out of their packaging & had put the cans individually in the box unch seriously :Banghead
> 
> Funnily enough, the Lukullus (which were all left in their packaging) were all there
> 
> This is how many of the Hermanns & Porta I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of those, 1 of the Hermann's & 2 Porta are totally liquid when you shake them (usually means they're liquified & totally off)
> 
> Really not impressed ..... have asked for them to be replaced but I guess Zoo+ will do their usual of refunding - which really narks me as you then have to do another order - and either spend another £29 or pay for delivery
> 
> Their packaging has been so much better recently - really hope this isn't a return to the 'awful' days


Oh dear  Luckily this has never happened to me, I placed an order last night so hopefully mine turns up ok!. My last order took 8 days to get here, that was DHL's fault though, then they couldn't find my house so gave it to the postman :Hilarious
If you get a refund tell them you are not willing to pay £29 again but want free postage still, should do that for you really.


----------



## Lilylass

Thanks all - so much better recently I'm really disappointed

CM - no litter in this one which makes it even worse  I also tend to order food / litter separately to try to avoid mishaps like this!

I bet there's a Can floating around in several different vans!

Vicky I hadn't thought of asking for p&p costs before & really don't need anything else as I'd only done an order last week (this was mainly to stock up on the Lukullus after trying the pack last week! Will do that if they only refund

SS - glad the renovations are nearly there & hope the bears are recovered from last week's ops

(On phone & can't do the quote thing as can't actually see the box you type in which is still frustrating after all this time!)


----------



## VickynHolly

astro2011 said:


> Any suggestions for Astro....He was on Forthglade but continued to have seizures and I was advised to cut Rosemary and Oregano out of his food. I changed him to Acana dry food which has no Rosemary or Oregano and since 9th May no fits! It's came at a price though and he is needing out to do a poo during the night. I think the food is too rich for him as he's been on it a good few weeks now and still does about 4-5 poos a day which is not like him. Any wet food suggestions? He's 40kg btw.


Try Millies Wolfheart wet, all the flavours look like they would suit your boy.
Also millies dry food, the salmon mix seems like it would be fine for him to.
Or if you want to double check you could ask them on FB although they will probably tell you to phone and speak to someone.


----------



## henry

SixStar said:


> The carnage that has been our new kitchen is finally beginning to have it's upsides!  I had one of the old cupboard units put up in the garage today so I finally have somewhere spacious to store our wet food. Two more going up in due course for treats & other bits and pieces
> 
> As you can see, I have very little brand loyalty!  Extremely seldom do I buy a multipack, I prefer to get a varied selection of singles.
> 
> I get through 1 x 400g tin/tray as standard per day, I use it for dishing out the medications. Then wet is also used as Kong stuffings & for meals on the move.
> 
> Excuse the cat food in top left corner - it's been relegated to dog food as the puss, of course, ate it once and never again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lilylass that is dreadful, you must be so mad! I have always been so lucky with Zooplus, I've never had any of the problems that lots of people have - but then, as above, I don't really ordeI heavy multipacks etc. Such a shame as Zooplus are otherwise such a good company, I really hope they sort it for you promptly.


Love your food cupboard pic! Nice bit of variety there for the pooches (and cat!). Can I ask how you/the pooches found the Evolution food? Looked at in PAH but not tried yet. Also, which food are the white trays under the Forthglade, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SixStar

henry said:


> Love your food cupboard pic! Nice bit of variety there for the pooches (and cat!). Can I ask how you/the pooches found the Evolution food? Looked at in PAH but not tried yet. Also, which food are the white trays under the Forthglade, if you don't mind me asking?


Hello you, nice to 'see' you again 

That's the first tin of Evolution I've brought, so not tried it yet  Will update when we have done so.

The trays under Forthglade are Goodwyns Natural Goodness - 70% chicken/lamb/salmon & grain free. There is a pic of one of the open trays perhaps on the previous page, or the page before. https://shop.goodwynspetfood.co.uk/goodwyns-pet-food


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> SS - glad the renovations are nearly there & hope the bears are recovered from last week's ops


Sorry I missed this  The bears are doing fine thank you, milked the sympathy for a few days and then back to normal. Stitches for both should be coming out on Monday.


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Very ..... very annoyed
> 
> This is what greeted me when I opened my garage door tonight :Rage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can wise, there was supposed to be
> 
> 3 packs of 6 x 800g Lukullus summer menu
> 1 pack of 6 x 400g Hermann's Organic chicken
> 1 pack of 6 x 400g Porta 21 chicken (cat food)
> 
> For some ridiculous reason they'd taken the packs of Hermanns & Porta out of their packaging & had put the cans individually in the box unch seriously :Banghead
> 
> Funnily enough, the Lukullus (which were all left in their packaging) were all there
> 
> This is how many of the Hermanns & Porta I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of those, 1 of the Hermann's & 2 Porta are totally liquid when you shake them (usually means they're liquified & totally off)
> 
> Really not impressed ..... have asked for them to be replaced but I guess Zoo+ will do their usual of refunding - which really narks me as you then have to do another order - and either spend another £29 or pay for delivery
> 
> Their packaging has been so much better recently - really hope this isn't a return to the 'awful' days


Well .... feeling a little happier - still really annoyed that they can sent stuff out in this state - but, I've had an email staying they're going to dispatch replacement items! 

1st time ever that I've not been told they'll be refunded & I'll have to order again so really happy with that

Fingers crossed they arrive in one piece this time!


----------



## Team_Trouble

Has anyone tried little big paws hypoallergenic? I bought it when Oliver went off his food a few weeks ago, and used a little bit of it today to encourage him to eat his canagan (he does eat now, but not quite as much as I'd like and is a bit skinny) he loved it.

I think it's good quality, here are the ingredients:

freshly prepared salmon 60%, potato 25%, Carrots 5%, green peas 5%, minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil.

what do you think?


----------



## SixStar

KatieandOliver said:


> Has anyone tried little big paws hypoallergenic? I bought it when Oliver went off his food a few weeks ago, and used a little bit of it today to encourage him to eat his canagan (he does eat now, but not quite as much as I'd like and is a bit skinny) he loved it.
> 
> I think it's good quality, here are the ingredients:
> 
> freshly prepared salmon 60%, potato 25%, Carrots 5%, green peas 5%, minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil.
> 
> what do you think?


Never even heard of it, but sounds good.


----------



## Lilylass

KatieandOliver said:


> Has anyone tried little big paws hypoallergenic? I bought it when Oliver went off his food a few weeks ago, and used a little bit of it today to encourage him to eat his canagan (he does eat now, but not quite as much as I'd like and is a bit skinny) he loved it.
> 
> I think it's good quality, here are the ingredients:
> 
> freshly prepared salmon 60%, potato 25%, Carrots 5%, green peas 5%, minerals, sunflower oil, salmon oil, dried tomato, dried kelp, dried basil.
> 
> what do you think?


Never heard of it either!

I really do wish food manufacturers would stop putting tomato in stuff though!


----------



## Team_Trouble

Lilylass said:


> Never heard of it either!
> 
> I really do wish food manufacturers would stop putting tomato in stuff though!


Yes, I thought dogs weren't really supposed to eat tomato, am I mistaken?

Little big paw is specially for small dogs and cats, the only place I found it was a local Pampurred pets, which is being taken over by Pets corner, so it might disappear soon. Oh no, just checked and website says pets corner stock it too.

http://www.littlebigpaw.co.uk/


----------



## Lilylass

KatieandOliver said:


> Yes, I thought dogs weren't really supposed to eat tomato, am I mistaken?
> 
> Little big paw is specially for small dogs and cats, the only place I found it was a local Pampurred pets, which is being taken over by Pets corner, so it might disappear soon. Oh no, just checked and website says pets corner stock it too.
> 
> http://www.littlebigpaw.co.uk/


I know when I was trying to 'sort' Maisie's tum I was advised to avoid anything with tomato in as it can cause upset tums for some of them

I still avoid it


----------



## Lilylass

*All stocked up!  *

There's still the 6 replacement cans of Hermann's to be added - but after seeing @SixStar lovely cupboard, I just had to have a sort out  the new packs of Lukullus are now under the sideboard as there's not enough cupboard space for them!










Feel a lot happier now I've got the new Lukullus Summer Menu :Shamefullyembarrased - it's always a bit of a worry they won't bring it out each year & it's her main food & suits her tummy perfectly!

There's enough LK there to feed her for 5 months so that's fine to last her to next May with the others rotation (I may well get another couple of packs towards the end of the summer as an 'emergency' back up as it was really late in this year & I was literally down to my last couple of cans )

Wish I'd taken a before photo as the Rocco & 6 cans of Rinti & 12 cans of the Zoo+ Selection have just arrived too .... her cupboard was looking a bit bare before that!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> *All stocked up!  *
> 
> There's still the 6 replacement cans of Hermann's to be added - but after seeing @SixStar lovely cupboard, I just had to have a sort out  the new packs of Lukullus are now under the sideboard as there's not enough cupboard space for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel a lot happier now I've got the new Lukullus Summer Menu :Shamefullyembarrased - it's always a bit of a worry they won't bring it out each year & it's her main food & suits her tummy perfectly!
> 
> There's enough LK there to feed her for 5 months so that's fine to last her to next May with the others rotation (I may well get another couple of packs towards the end of the summer as an 'emergency' back up as it was really late in this year & I was literally down to my last couple of cans )
> 
> Wish I'd taken a before photo as the Rocco & 6 cans of Rinti & 12 cans of the Zoo+ Selection have just arrived too .... her cupboard was looking a bit bare before that!


Looking good 

I went to PAH this morning and they're now stocking the Cuffleberry & Co stuff, I thought it was a Tesco exclusive. It was on intro offer (tins & trays) - I still have a tin from Tesco that we haven't tried yet so I didn't get more.

Their Charlie Little range was on clearance so I don't know if they're discontinuing that already? It doesn't seem to have been out five minutes! The mini-tins were 25p so I couldn't resist a couple


----------



## Westie Mum

Sorry been missing again. Short story is - I asked for an additional plug socket and was told no because it would break the kitchen tiles ...... Ok, so we now have all new tiles and the additional plug socket :Shamefullyembarrased ..... Builders have almost finished outside though hurrah!

@SixStar - fab use of the old units! Good to hear the bears are all good aswell 

@Lilylass - she won't be going hungry anytime soon  glad you got a good result with zooplus as that delivery is quite shocking!

Just checked Natures Menu and they've finally listed the new Country hunter venison cans!

80% Venison, 4% Blueberries, 3% Peas, 3% Swede, 3% Carrots, 3% Apples, Seaweed (1.5%), Spinach (1.5%), Sunflower Oil (<1%), Yucca Extract, Green Tea Extract, Grape Seed Extract, Yeast Extract.

Going to order some of the 6 pack's of the venison & the turkey and maybe the wild boar (the only 3 single protein ones). Wasn't going to give them wild boar as they've never had it before so was saving it incase I ever needed a novel protein again ....hmmmm decisions!

Edited:- urggghhhh renovation brain going on today! Duck and rabbit are also single protein lol


----------



## Westie Mum

Anyone have a natures menu discount voucher ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Anyone have a natures menu discount voucher ?
> 
> View attachment 273023


EEkkkkkkkk!

B00ger I had one but it expired end of May

Do they still have the thing where you get a discount if you refer a friend?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> EEkkkkkkkk!
> 
> B00ger I had one but it expired end of May
> 
> Do they still have the thing where you get a discount if you refer a friend?


I had two, expired in March and April lol

Says refer a friend credits ? Not ordered direct before so not really sure.


----------



## Tillystar

@Westie Mum do u have a different email address u could use a family member for example? X


----------



## Westie Mum

rachelholmes said:


> @Westie Mum do u have a different email address u could use a family member for example? X


Reading through, don't think it will be any good. You get £10 credit to your account after the second order.

*Each time a new friend places an order via your unique URL their account will be logged as recommended by you. Once that friend places their second order over £30 with Natures Menu, your account will be credited with £10, and so will theirs. *


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> @Westie Mum do u have a different email address u could use a family member for example? X


I just looked too ..... seems they've got wise to that & it's now as @Westie Mum says above


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> I just looked too ..... seems they've got wise to that & it's now as @Westie Mum says above


----------



## Westie Mum

Natures menu order placed. Decided to order 3 of each in the end as they deliver here free of charge every Wednesday and Friday so no need to over stock I suppose. Check the girls like it first at least !


----------



## SixStar

Two new flavours from Lily's Kitchen - Sunday Lunch and Surf & Turf.

http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/sunday-lunch-for-dogs
http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/wet-dog-food/item/surf-turf-for-dogs

Both grain free and the Sunday Lunch is single-protein (chicken) - shame to have more chicken though!

@Westie Mum, looking forward to hearing what the new CH stuff is like.


----------



## BlueJay

Sampling the new ones!
(veggie one included... might pop it in some kongs now for photo ops lol)


----------



## BlueJay

Ok! Veggie dog food time (I had helpers) 
It's very squooshy and smells (duh) cottage cheesey.


















The bottomless pits seem to like it. Awaiting the poo test!


----------



## SixStar

Eww that looks vile doesn't it?! @BlueJay Glad the dogs liked it though. Interested to see what the Surf & Turf is like, mine loooooove prawns.

I doubt I'll get any of the new flavours until I next see them at a show/expo - can't usually buy singles from anywhere but direct and I don't want £20 worth of stuff! Hmm, or maybe I'll see if they're in Waitrose at some point


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Ok! Veggie dog food time (I had helpers)
> It's very squooshy and smells (duh) cottage cheesey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottomless pits seem to like it. Awaiting the poo test!


Ewwwww that looks horrid!


----------



## Lilylass

Zoo+ damaged delivery update ..... replacement 6 x Hermanns & 6 x Porta arrived yesterday ..... 

AND .... 

:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

The 12 cans were loose in the box with nothing to stop them rolling around - 3 of the Porta are really badly dented 

:Rage:Rage:Rage

They have been refunded but I'm totally fed up now ....... so much of the stuff I use (wet for both dog & cats) is only available from them but it's just getting ridiculous if they can't even send 12 cans with nothing else without them being damaged


----------



## henry

Anyone tried the new Natures Menu Country Hunter varieties yet? Just wondering what they're like, meant to be higher meat content and less veg, etc......


----------



## Lilylass

henry said:


> Anyone tried the new Natures Menu Country Hunter varieties yet? Just wondering what they're like, meant to be higher meat content and less veg, etc......


I know @Westie Mum has ordered some but not sure if she's got / tried them yet .....


----------



## BlueJay

SixStar said:


> Eww that looks vile doesn't it?! @BlueJay Glad the dogs liked it though. Interested to see what the Surf & Turf is like, mine loooooove prawns.
> 
> I doubt I'll get any of the new flavours until I next see them at a show/expo - can't usually buy singles from anywhere but direct and I don't want £20 worth of stuff! Hmm, or maybe I'll see if they're in Waitrose at some point


Some good meaty chunks and tubes in there.










Not very prawny; I think I was expecting it to be sort of like Applaws with loads of them lol


----------



## lullabydream

Lilylass said:


> Zoo+ damaged delivery update ..... replacement 6 x Hermanns & 6 x Porta arrived yesterday .....
> 
> AND ....
> 
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> The 12 cans were loose in the box with nothing to stop them rolling around - 3 of the Porta are really badly dented
> 
> :Rage:Rage:Rage
> 
> They have been refunded but I'm totally fed up now ....... so much of the stuff I use (wet for both dog & cats) is only available from them but it's just getting ridiculous if they can't even send 12 cans with nothing else without them being damaged


Just caught up with this thread...

I never understood why some tins from Zooplus come in singles, and some come in nice packs of 6 either! Unless they buy in bulk at 24 cans...Since I always buy in tins of 6!

However surely there is a way to blooming secure them!

Is there anything similar at zoofast? Although packaging isn't great, I don't order a vast amount but have started to get 3% off automatically, I think and its about a week delivery. The dog food I order fluctuates in price but saves me at least a £10 on zooplus price.


----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


> Ok! Veggie dog food time (I had helpers)
> It's very squooshy and smells (duh) cottage cheesey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottomless pits seem to like it. Awaiting the poo test!


You have sold it to me...

Using the world cheesey in my household means stop being annoying little ones...and just this once you sit nicely and primula will come out! It works miracles!


----------



## Lilylass

lullabydream said:


> Just caught up with this thread...
> 
> I never understood why some tins from Zooplus come in singles, and some come in nice packs of 6 either! Unless they buy in bulk at 24 cans...Since I always buy in tins of 6!
> 
> However surely there is a way to blooming secure them!
> 
> Is there anything similar at zoofast? Although packaging isn't great, I don't order a vast amount but have started to get 3% off automatically, I think and its about a week delivery. The dog food I order fluctuates in price but saves me at least a £10 on zooplus price.


I don't understand why they're not secured when you have to buy them in 6s either!

After emptying the box fully, there's another dented Porta21 one and 2 dented Hermanns 

They refunded the Porta21 in full so I'm just going to leave it at that ..... I've got the dented ones lying out & will use them first - there's a couple that were total liquid when I gave them a shake so have binned those, but the others are worth a try & hopefully if I use them quickly they will be OK - it's a pain though as it was meant to be a stock up to last several months!

Zoofast has Rinti Sensible - but the last lot I got looked odd (also got a batch from Zoo+ which was the same) - totally different consistency, different colour & the rice looked uncooked .... it's also sitting out as haven't yet decided what to do with it (Maisie ate it & it didn't seem to have any effect - I'm just not convinced)

The other stuff sadly is all Zoo+ own brands ....

Zoofast usually seems to take about 10 days to get to me - but I ordered last Monday & got it on Friday which I thought was pretty good. Their packaging is also hit / miss & I've had some terribly damaged orders from them too:










Yup, the trays were loose in a box with 3 bags of cat litter! :Banghead

I now order food & litter separately!

I'll have another hunt of their site & see if there's other chicken & rice ones that might do - their prices are great, but their website is, for me anyway, quite frustrating as you don't seem to be able to sort the products very well if you're just browsing for something & don't know which brand you want


----------



## lullabydream

Lilylass said:


> I don't understand why they're not secured when you have to buy them in 6s either!
> 
> After emptying the box fully, there's another dented Porta21 one and 2 dented Hermanns
> 
> They refunded the Porta21 in full so I'm just going to leave it at that ..... I've got the dented ones lying out & will use them first - there's a couple that were total liquid when I gave them a shake so have binned those, but the others are worth a try & hopefully if I use them quickly they will be OK - it's a pain though as it was meant to be a stock up to last several months!
> 
> Zoofast has Rinti Sensible - but the last lot I got looked odd (also got a batch from Zoo+ which was the same) - totally different consistency, different colour & the rice looked uncooked .... it's also sitting out as haven't yet decided what to do with it (Maisie ate it & it didn't seem to have any effect - I'm just not convinced)
> 
> The other stuff sadly is all Zoo+ own brands ....
> 
> Zoofast usually seems to take about 10 days to get to me - but I ordered last Monday & got it on Friday which I thought was pretty good. Their packaging is also hit / miss & I've had some terribly damaged orders from them too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the trays were loose in a box with 3 bags of cat litter! :Banghead
> 
> I now order food & litter separately!
> 
> I'll have another hunt of their site & see if there's other chicken & rice ones that might do - their prices are great, but their website is, for me anyway, quite frustrating as you don't seem to be able to sort the products very well if you're just browsing for something & don't know which brand you want


Yeah zoofast is a nightmare site, but with the dry food I buy....if in stock (another problem) its worth using!

For orijen and acana feeders, although limited choice, and again stock issues zoofast again is never beaten on price too!

If you stock up, or order in good time then delivery isn't always an issue, but it can sometimes have you wondering!

I used to say its always nice to buy dog food local, but none of my local pet shops sell any wet food. Even my Tesco stopped selling lilys kitchen, although they have naturo but only flavours Stan cannot have! Wilkos only last month started with nature diet, but that's something. They have none of their own grain free. Don't even get me started now on the limited dry options...at silly prices!


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum, looking forward to hearing what the new CH stuff is like.





henry said:


> Anyone tried the new Natures Menu Country Hunter varieties yet? Just wondering what they're like, meant to be higher meat content and less veg, etc......


I've brought venison, turkey, duck, wild boar and rabbit x 3 of each. They were delivered last Wednesday. Popped them in the dining room (first room by front door) and now the dining room has been blocked in by a make shift kitchen while we tiled the kitchen floor ..... I will get my son to dig a few cans out so the girls can start testing them this week !


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> Eww that looks vile doesn't it?! @BlueJay Glad the dogs liked it though. Interested to see what the Surf & Turf is like, mine loooooove prawns.
> 
> I doubt I'll get any of the new flavours until I next see them at a show/expo - can't usually buy singles from anywhere but direct and I don't want £20 worth of stuff! Hmm, or maybe I'll see if they're in Waitrose at some point





Lilylass said:


> Ewwwww that looks horrid!


Agreed - looks horrid ! How was the poo test @BlueJay ?



Lilylass said:


> Zoo+ damaged delivery update ..... replacement 6 x Hermanns & 6 x Porta arrived yesterday .....
> 
> AND ....
> 
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> The 12 cans were loose in the box with nothing to stop them rolling around - 3 of the Porta are really badly dented
> 
> :Rage:Rage:Rage
> 
> They have been refunded but I'm totally fed up now ....... so much of the stuff I use (wet for both dog & cats) is only available from them but it's just getting ridiculous if they can't even send 12 cans with nothing else without them being damaged


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr !!! So annoying 

Not just zooplus though, PAH can't deliver tins properly either !



BlueJay said:


> Some good meaty chunks and tubes in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very prawny; I think I was expecting it to be sort of like Applaws with loads of them lol


Looks better!


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Sampling the new ones!
> (veggie one included... might pop it in some kongs now for photo ops lol)


Appreciate your Kong stuffing - think sharing the photos is great. Saves us all wasting time and money if they are horrible


----------



## Westie Mum

Short visit again today - off to wash floor tiles again. We fitted them at the weekend and :Shamefullyembarrased I don't like them :Shamefullyembarrased Grey slate looking (they aren't slate, they are just porcelain) but shows every single water drop from Westie wet beards and paw prints from the drizzle earlier everywhere ! *sigh*

The render on the house is slowly growing on me and that has to stay. But the floor tiles may follow the first set of wall tiles - in the bin !

I HATE RENOVATIONS 

@SixStar - your kitchen finished yet ?


----------



## SixStar

Surf & Turf looks good @BlueJay, sure that'll go down well in my house.



Westie Mum said:


> Short visit again today - off to wash floor tiles again. We fitted them at the weekend and :Shamefullyembarrased I don't like them :Shamefullyembarrased Grey slate looking (they aren't slate, they are just porcelain) but shows every single water drop from Westie wet beards and paw prints from the drizzle earlier everywhere ! *sigh*
> 
> The render on the house is slowly growing on me and that has to stay. But the floor tiles may follow the first set of wall tiles - in the bin !
> 
> I HATE RENOVATIONS
> 
> @SixStar - your kitchen finished yet ?


Yes, kitchen finished here thank goodness. New en-suite starts end of the month! But hopefully that should be done within a few days.


----------



## henry

Westie Mum said:


> I've brought venison, turkey, duck, wild boar and rabbit x 3 of each. They were delivered last Wednesday. Popped them in the dining room (first room by front door) and now the dining room has been blocked in by a make shift kitchen while we tiled the kitchen floor ..... I will get my son to dig a few cans out so the girls can start testing them this week !


I've ordered a couple of each flavour, so will report back when he's tried them...


----------



## Westie Mum

Opened the natures menu country hunter rabbit ....

Looks good, smells quite dog foodie with strange gunky liquid at the bottom of the tin. Girls have wolfed it down though !


----------



## Westie Mum

Tonight's dinner was Natures Menu Country Hunter Venison ..... Pretty much the same as the Rabbit.































Last photo next to Oscar's dinner which is Natures Menu beef & tripe pouches - not much difference really !


----------



## henry

We've had a selection of the new flavours delivered today. Certainly look interesting, will report back once Henry's tried them.


----------



## SixStar

@henry I opened the Evolution tin this morning. This was the chicken, beef & lamb one. Very dark, almost grey - smells hideous, very dog foody IYKWIM. Not very impressed with it, probably wouldn't buy again although the boys like it (doesn't mean much at all though really!)










In contrast, yesterday was Natures Menu chicken & veg. I know it's an oldie, but I really do think it takes some beating. Firm, pink meat, smells as it should, fresh looking veg. Very popular in this house


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> @henry I opened the Evolution tin this morning. This was the chicken, beef & lamb one. Very dark, almost grey - smells hideous, very dog foody IYKWIM. Not very impressed with it, probably wouldn't buy again although the boys like it (doesn't mean much at all though really!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast, yesterday was Natures Menu chicken & veg. I know it's an oldie, but I really do think it takes some beating. Firm, pink meat, smells as it should, fresh looking veg. Very popular in this house


----------



## Lilylass

Urgh, not at all liking the look of the 1st one! 

We still use the NM Chicken & Salmon and it's probably among her favourite foods (although again hard to tell here - I'm sure she does wag a bit more when she tucks in!) - just wish it was a bit cheaper as more than double the price of Lukullus and really not any better quality


----------



## SixStar

Simpsons Premium four bird casserole (turkey, chicken, duck & goose).

Smells wonderful, quite solid, lovely strands of meat - first Simpsons can we've had but am very impressed.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> Simpsons Premium four bird casserole (turkey, chicken, duck & goose).
> 
> Smells wonderful, quite solid, lovely strands of meat - first Simpsons can we've had but am very impressed.


That looks good  I've looked at it several times (fab wee 'dogs only' shop in a nearby town) but can't find one that she can have 

Mia has had the cat one .... mixed success but that's more her being a fussy sod than anything else!


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> That looks good  I've looked at it several times (fab wee 'dogs only' shop in a nearby town) but can't find one that she can have
> 
> Mia has had the cat one .... mixed success but that's more her being a fussy sod than anything else!


They have a single-protein chicken can - https://www.simpsonspremium.com/dogs/certified-organic-chicken-casserole

I didn't know they done cat food too, will have to have a look for my little minx.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> They have a single-protein chicken can - https://www.simpsonspremium.com/dogs/certified-organic-chicken-casserole
> 
> I didn't know they done cat food too, will have to have a look for my little minx.


Thanks i have a feeling there's quite a bit if potato in it  I'm off next week so will pop into the shop to have another look


----------



## henry

Er, I see what you mean, it does look a bit strange. Henry is loving the new Natures Menu Country Hunter cans....... he had the Wild Boar this morning and almost licked the pattern off the dish......


----------



## BlueJay

Gots a new one for my wooflingoes to try 
Similar price to Evolution/Simpsons/Lily's Kitchen etc, but looks good ingredients and interesting flavours. Only a smidge of jelly and some nice meaty chunks in there

This is the venison & reindeer one
venison (47%), reindeer (20%), blueberries (2%), cranberries (2%), raspberries (2%), minerals (1%), salmon oil (0.1%).


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Gots a new one for my wooflingoes to try
> Similar price to Evolution/Simpsons/Lily's Kitchen etc, but looks good ingredients and interesting flavours. Only a smidge of jelly and some nice meaty chunks in there
> 
> This is the venison & reindeer one
> venison (47%), reindeer (20%), blueberries (2%), cranberries (2%), raspberries (2%), minerals (1%), salmon oil (0.1%).
> 
> View attachment 275973
> View attachment 275974


Ohhhhh that looks yummy! 

I wonder if that would be worth a try for Maisie ...... she's had venison treats without issue but not tried reindeer


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that looks yummy!
> 
> I wonder if that would be worth a try for Maisie ...... she's had venison treats without issue but not tried reindeer


Comes in salmon & turkey, duck & pheasant and lamb & wild boar too


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Comes in salmon & turkey, duck & pheasant and lamb & wild boar too


Just having a look! 

Salmon & Turkey might be a safer option!!


----------



## lullabydream

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that looks yummy!
> 
> I wonder if that would be worth a try for Maisie ...... she's had venison treats without issue but not tried reindeer


I stick to venison for Stan, but he has reindeer with no problem...i thought a deer is a deer. However my logic is probably a bit skewed!

Looks good though, reminds me of Natures Menu Country Hunter venison and blueberries..

Now on my list to buy for next stock up..end of September! Was going to try the new country hunter, after the disaster of the original with chicken in that I blindly bought thinking natures menu wouldn't do that!

Thanks BlueJay...

How weird to like the look of dog food!


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Gots a new one for my wooflingoes to try
> Similar price to Evolution/Simpsons/Lily's Kitchen etc, but looks good ingredients and interesting flavours. Only a smidge of jelly and some nice meaty chunks in there
> 
> This is the venison & reindeer one
> venison (47%), reindeer (20%), blueberries (2%), cranberries (2%), raspberries (2%), minerals (1%), salmon oil (0.1%).
> 
> View attachment 275973
> View attachment 275974


My lot love this! The dry food looks decent too.


----------



## BlueJay

Dogloverlou said:


> My lot love this! The dry food looks decent too.


Totally bought the reindeery flavour of that too


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Totally bought the reindeery flavour of that too


Yep, I mainly give 'em the Lamb & Wild Boar nd Reindeer & Venison wet, but can't really afford the higher cost of the dry at the mo.

Just saw your pics of the Lily's Kitchen Veggie one too. My sister has this in currently and has been feeding it to Missy when she stays, but I'm not keen. Somehow the smell really turns me off and I just prefer feeding actual meat to my lot. Would be keen to try the Prawn one though. Is that the Surf & Turf one?


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @henry I opened the Evolution tin this morning. This was the chicken, beef & lamb one. Very dark, almost grey - smells hideous, very dog foody IYKWIM. Not very impressed with it, probably wouldn't buy again although the boys like it (doesn't mean much at all though really!)
> 
> In contrast, yesterday was Natures Menu chicken & veg. I know it's an oldie, but I really do think it takes some beating. Firm, pink meat, smells as it should, fresh looking veg. Very popular in this house


Oh, I don't like the look of the evolution one - although they are all multi protein so we wouldnt buy those ..... But yes looks very grey and unappealing !



SixStar said:


> Simpsons Premium four bird casserole (turkey, chicken, duck & goose).
> 
> Smells wonderful, quite solid, lovely strands of meat - first Simpsons can we've had but am very impressed.


Oh looks nice - love the foods with strands of meat in!. We've had Simpsons chicken and the lamb ones (think they only do a few single protein foods) but dont remember either of them having strands of meat in.

Their kangaroo variety is next to buy on my list so will see how that is.



henry said:


> Er, I see what you mean, it does look a bit strange. Henry is loving the new Natures Menu Country Hunter cans....... he had the Wild Boar this morning and almost licked the pattern off the dish......


All going down well here. Need to place another order this week already!



BlueJay said:


> Gots a new one for my wooflingoes to try
> Similar price to Evolution/Simpsons/Lily's Kitchen etc, but looks good ingredients and interesting flavours. Only a smidge of jelly and some nice meaty chunks in there
> 
> This is the venison & reindeer one
> venison (47%), reindeer (20%), blueberries (2%), cranberries (2%), raspberries (2%), minerals (1%), salmon oil (0.1%).
> 
> View attachment 275973
> View attachment 275974


This a zooplus one ?



lullabydream said:


> I stick to venison for Stan, but he has reindeer with no problem...i thought a deer is a deer. However my logic is probably a bit skewed!


Reindeer is venison. Venison can come from a variety of deer and all classed as venison (I checked when Oscar started his elimination diet) .... Although not sure why Carnilove are listing them separately.

_Venison is generally meat from a deer, although meat coming from similar animals in the family Cervidae (such as moose, elk, reindeer, caribou, and antelope) is also called venison_.​


----------



## Westie Mum

Natures menu country hunter turkey .....



















Natures menu country hunter wild boar ..... A lot meatier than the other 3


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> Oh, I don't like the look of the evolution one - although they are all multi protein so we wouldnt buy those ..... But yes looks very grey and unappealing !
> 
> Oh looks nice - love the foods with strands of meat in!. We've had Simpsons chicken and the lamb ones (think they only do a few single protein foods) but dont remember either of them having strands of meat in.
> 
> Their kangaroo variety is next to buy on my list so will see how that is.
> 
> All going down well here. Need to place another order this week already!
> 
> This a zooplus one ?
> 
> Reindeer is venison. Venison can come from a variety of deer and all classed as venison (I checked when Oscar started his elimination diet) .... Although not sure why Carnilove are listing them separately.
> 
> _Venison is generally meat from a deer, although meat coming from similar animals in the family Cervidae (such as moose, elk, reindeer, caribou, and antelope) is also called venison_.​


Not zooplus, no. Can get it from their website or petplanet


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Not zooplus, no. Can get it from their website or petplanet


Thanks! Will get some tins next time I do a pet planet order.

Shame the dry isn't just venison the same, or I'd get some - but also has wild boar, chicken fat, duck meal & chicken liver.


----------



## Rafa

This could be good for Rudi, as she isn't allergic to venison, but she wasn't tested for reindeer, unfortunately.


----------



## lullabydream

Sweety said:


> This could be good for Rudi, as she isn't allergic to venison, but she wasn't tested for reindeer, unfortunately.


Is it worth trying Rinti reindeer...because I did think venison was an umbrella term for all deer.

It sounds if the above post is correct, I was right...

Remember manufacturers are clever, they are selling the food to us...venison and reindeer sounds far more exciting than just venison. Same as a gourmet menu...where reindeer being served would tempt many above venison because every restaurant serves venison!

I suggest rinti because its basically pure reindeer and its innards...

You could speak to your vet to be on the safe side though. I probably would.


----------



## Westie Mum

Sweety said:


> This could be good for Rudi, as she isn't allergic to venison, but she wasn't tested for reindeer, unfortunately.


Have you tried the wolf of wilderness reindeer from zooplus? Plus natures menu new country hunter tins are just venison aswell.



lullabydream said:


> Is it worth trying Rinti reindeer...because I did think venison was an umbrella term for all deer.
> 
> It sounds if the above post is correct, I was right...
> 
> Remember manufacturers are clever, they are selling the food to us...venison and reindeer sounds far more exciting than just venison. Same as a gourmet menu...where reindeer being served would tempt many above venison because every restaurant serves venison!
> 
> I suggest rinti because its basically pure reindeer and its innards...
> 
> You could speak to your vet to be on the safe side though. I probably would.


I don't think the Rinti is just reindeer (I remember discounting it from a list to try for Oscar)

Meat and offal: 70% overall.

With reindeer: Lung, stomach, reindeer (10%), lean meat, pork rinds, liver, offal, flax oil, beet fiber (0.2%)


----------



## BlueJay

lullabydream said:


> Is it worth trying Rinti reindeer...because I did think venison was an umbrella term for all deer.
> 
> It sounds if the above post is correct, I was right...
> 
> Remember manufacturers are clever, they are selling the food to us...venison and reindeer sounds far more exciting than just venison. Same as a gourmet menu...where reindeer being served would tempt many above venison because every restaurant serves venison!
> 
> I suggest rinti because its basically pure reindeer and its innards...
> 
> You could speak to your vet to be on the safe side though. I probably would.


Doesn't most of the rinti stuff have pork etc in? :O


----------



## lullabydream

Westie Mum said:


> Have you tried the wolf of wilderness reindeer from zooplus? Plus natures menu new country hunter tins are just venison aswell.
> 
> I don't think the Rinti is just reindeer (I remember discounting it from a list to try for Oscar)
> 
> Meat and offal: 70% overall.
> 
> With reindeer: Lung, stomach, reindeer (10%), lean meat, pork rinds, liver, offal, flax oil, beet fiber (0.2%)





BlueJay said:


> Doesn't most of the rinti stuff have pork etc in? :O


Yeah you are both right...it probably was wolf of the wilderness.. Just had rinti stuck in my head..had been food planning today so that's probably why!


----------



## BlueJay

@Sweety have you seen the fleischeslust steakhouse stuff?
We got a tin of horse to try from dogfest, went down well!

Goat: https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-goat/dp/5082
Horse: https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-horse/dp/5066
Game (rabbit & deer): https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-game/dp/5063


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> Yeah you are both right...it probably was wolf of the wilderness.. Just had rinti stuck in my head..had been food planning today so that's probably why!


Least your organised food planning, I had an emergency dash to PAH this morning, we had barely any food left 

Wolf of Wilderness reindeer is good meaty food. We had a batch of horrible tins once which zooplus refunded straight away, but I've had some since and they've been fine.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> @Sweety have you seen the fleischeslust steakhouse stuff?
> We got a tin of horse to try from dogfest, went down well!
> 
> Goat: https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-goat/dp/5082
> Horse: https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-horse/dp/5066
> Game (rabbit & deer): https://50sheep.co.uk/steakhouse-wet-dog-food-100-game/dp/5063


Oooooh now I'm not sure I could do horse ..... Goat would be fine ..... But I think the picture of horses on the cans would be a bit off putting lol


----------



## lullabydream

Westie Mum said:


> Least your organised food planning, I had an emergency dash to PAH this morning, we had barely any food left
> 
> Wolf of Wilderness reindeer is good meaty food. We had a batch of horrible tins once which zooplus refunded straight away, but I've had some since and they've been fine.


Nooo... I don't believe it. You ran out of food!!

Thanks to BlueJay...who keeps updating this thread with new offerings I decided to get ready for September order...so am prepared. Only 2 of mine have wet daily and when its one meal a day I stock up for 6 months at a time!

For wet food kongs, that gets added to a little and often!


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> Nooo... I don't believe it. You ran out of food!!
> 
> Thanks to BlueJay...who keeps updating this thread with new offerings I decided to get ready for September order...so am prepared. Only 2 of mine have wet daily and when its one meal a day I stock up for 6 months at a time!
> 
> For wet food kongs, that gets added to a little and often!


Honestly, yes almost out of food !

I think there were 2 or 3 country hunter tins left, 2 Forthglade trays and a few small fish4dogs mackerel tins left. That's it ! The cupboard was bare, the two sideboards are empty, and my extra box stashes are completely gone 

3 dogs, all on wet food twice a day = going through a load of food and we've had builders here plus us fitting a new kitchen inbetween 2 holidays so haven't had any time for any online pet shopping!

Picked up a few multipacks of WW grain free trays today and some NM country hunter pouches (our store has a rubbish selection) and then need to get some serious orders placed this week before the dogs pack their backpacks and try to rehomed themselves :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum

Anyone who uses Forthglade - they've recently changed their range. The grain free for example is all single protein now (was only the turkey one before) now comes in turkey, duck, lamb and salmon. 

They have a discount code valid till midnight on Monday offering 20% off and free delivery. NEWLOOK20 

Just ordered 7 trays of each, so 28 trays for £28.00. The ones with rice work out a bit cheaper.


----------



## lullabydream

Westie Mum said:


> Honestly, yes almost out of food !
> 
> I think there were 2 or 3 country hunter tins left, 2 Forthglade trays and a few small fish4dogs mackerel tins left. That's it ! The cupboard was bare, the two sideboards are empty, and my extra box stashes are completely gone
> 
> 3 dogs, all on wet food twice a day = going through a load of food and we've had builders here plus us fitting a new kitchen inbetween 2 holidays so haven't had any time for any online pet shopping!
> 
> Picked up a few multipacks of WW grain free trays today and some NM country hunter pouches (our store has a rubbish selection) and then need to get some serious orders placed this week before the dogs pack their backpacks and try to rehomed themselves :Shamefullyembarrased


Count your blessings...locally I can pick up Naturo,and 'new in' encore pate. This is Tescos. Did have a limited selection of Lilys Kitchen, but rare you could get it but stopped stocking it! Then wilkos only do naturediet.

Pet shops wont compete with supermarket prices....and I don't drive. OH does...and thank god for online...

They will never pack their bags...they know where they have it good!


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Doesn't most of the rinti stuff have pork etc in? :O


Their 'everyday' range does - their Sensible range is better and does seem to just have the


Westie Mum said:


> Anyone who uses Forthglade - they've recently changed their range. The grain free for example is all single protein now (was only the turkey one before) now comes in turkey, duck, lamb and salmon.
> 
> They have a discount code valid till midnight on Monday offering 20% off and free delivery. NEWLOOK20
> 
> Just ordered 7 trays of each, so 28 trays for £28.00. The ones with rice work out a bit cheaper.


I think zoo+ sell these now too 

Seems a good price once the offer ends & if all flavours suit

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/forthglade/grain_free/549363


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> Count your blessings...locally I can pick up Naturo,and 'new in' encore pate. This is Tescos. Did have a limited selection of Lilys Kitchen, but rare you could get it but stopped stocking it! Then wilkos only do naturediet.
> 
> Pet shops wont compete with supermarket prices....and I don't drive. OH does...and thank god for online...
> 
> They will never pack their bags...they know where they have it good!


I dont drive either but OH does - but he hates shopping! PAH is about as good as it gets here and i dont get long to browse with OH. Within walking distances I have Wilkos who sell nothing grain free and Asda, who also sell nothing grain free.

Local pet shop, just round the corner from our house, is a "bird & poultry" shop but has bits and pieces of dog food. Stocks the generic grain free dry food but we no longer feed dry and wet food he sometimes has in Forthglade but its £1.49 a tray ..... he doesn't stock much wet as it has no nutritional value apparently 



Lilylass said:


> Their 'everyday' range does - their Sensible range is better and does seem to just have the
> 
> I think zoo+ sell these now too
> 
> Seems a good price once the offer ends & if all flavours suit
> 
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/forthglade/grain_free/549363


Yes, ive brought some from Zooplus when they first started stocking it  They dont have all the new range flavours in yet but thats prob where ill order it from in future.


----------



## BlueJay

Opened a tin of fish4dogs mackerel stuff for breakfast.... This was staring back at me! :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum

I've had quite a few fish4dogs mackerel tins and never got anything extra in mine!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Found a new food today, at least for me anyway, you guys may have already discussed it.










Sorry for huge size!

It smells really nice!! Will try it with the dogs tonight.


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Opened a tin of fish4dogs mackerel stuff for breakfast.... This was staring back at me! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 276386




I think I'd have dropped the can!


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Opened a tin of fish4dogs mackerel stuff for breakfast.... This was staring back at me! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 276386


Is it an eye?


----------



## BlueJay

SixStar said:


> Is it an eye?


Yarp!
Seefood......


----------



## BlueJay

Expensive as foooooook but I can't resist the novelty of it being in jars :Bag
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/alpha_natural


----------



## VickynHolly

BlueJay said:


> Expensive as foooooook but I can't resist the novelty of it being in jars :Bag
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/alpha_natural


Did you stock up, every single one is out of stock 
If you got Venison could please post photos, might buy some when it is back in stock


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Expensive as foooooook but I can't resist the novelty of it being in jars :Bag
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/alpha_natural





VickynHolly said:


> Did you stock up, every single one is out of stock
> If you got Venison could please post photos, might buy some when it is back in stock


I was just going to say that!

OMG that went fast!

Seems very expensive .....


----------



## Lilylass

Actually .... not sure what's going on with their stock levels just now 

The Lukullus Summer Recipe (chicken one) went out of stock last week, came back in a couple of days later - and is out again already  - it went out within 3 days of becoming available in May time 

Not sure if they're just not ordering enough - but they must surely have an idea of how much sells from previous years  

Very frustrating when it's only available for such a short time 

I did do a big stock up - but would ideally like a few more cans as a) she loves it & it agrees with her and b) it's a heck of a lot cheaper than anything else she can have so it really helps balance the books 

It wasn't so bad when I had the Rinti as well but the last 2 lots (different suppliers as well) just weren't a patch on as good & now been put off getting more 

Mum's dog is also eating it now so need loads!


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> Actually .... not sure what's going on with their stock levels just now
> 
> The Lukullus Summer Recipe (chicken one) went out of stock last week, came back in a couple of days later - and is out again already  - it went out within 3 days of becoming available in May time
> 
> Not sure if they're just not ordering enough - but they must surely have an idea of how much sells from previous years
> 
> Very frustrating when it's only available for such a short time
> 
> I did do a big stock up - but would ideally like a few more cans as a) she loves it & it agrees with her and b) it's a heck of a lot cheaper than anything else she can have so it really helps balance the books
> 
> It wasn't so bad when I had the Rinti as well but the last 2 lots (different suppliers as well) just weren't a patch on as good & now been put off getting more
> 
> Mum's dog is also eating it now so need loads!


Yes the stock levels are abit weird. I was hoping to order some more Acana Pacifica as we are getting abit low, but every single size bag has been out of stock for over a week, if not 2!. And it just said's it may take 21 days, that seems like such a long time!. So I've brought a new one that is on zooplus and will mix them together.
I bet it will be back in stock in a few days 
Hope you can get some more of the Lukullus for Maisie, hopefully it will be back in stock soon.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Expensive as foooooook but I can't resist the novelty of it being in jars :Bag
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/alpha_natural


   

Let us know what its like - not that I am ever going to buy any lol



VickynHolly said:


> Did you stock up, every single one is out of stock
> If you got Venison could please post photos, might buy some when it is back in stock


I'm not guilty either - as much as i don't mind paying for the higher end foods that mine enjoy - my brain would just not let me justify these ones !

Venison one also looks like (on the photo) it has pumpkin seeds in which is out for us. Oscar's had a very bad tum on the new Natures Menu Country Hunter turkey ones. Pumpkin seeds coming back out the other end still whole :\


----------



## Lilylass

One of the new FG ones this morning - nice meat (nice & moist) 

FG chicken & butternut squash 

Madam seemed to enjoy it


----------



## Lilylass

Opened a can of AG this morning - same as I remember it

However only got 382g out the 395g can  

Sides, under lid rim & lid scraped & that was it - not impressed

They should put enough in that you're going to get it all out 

For that reason doubt I'll get again which is a shame

Regularly get about 806g out the 800g cans of LK so if they can put enough in, others should be able to do the same


----------



## Westie Mum

Must admit, I don't ever weigh wet food :Shamefullyembarrased So can't tell you if they are all the same or not.

Shame though, esp if it agrees with Maisie but suppose at least you know it's one that you could use, should zooplus stop selling any of the ones she currently has.

Edited to add - I know how much of a can/tray each dog has so I just do it by sight.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Must admit, I don't ever weigh wet food :Shamefullyembarrased So can't tell you if they are all the same or not.
> 
> Shame though, esp if it agrees with Maisie but suppose at least you know it's one that you could use, should zooplus stop selling any of the ones she currently has.
> 
> Edited to add - I know how much of a can/tray each dog has so I just do it by sight.


I have to weigh it as most of the cans I use are 800g and it'd be impossible (for me) to get it accurately divided into the tubs - I'd end up with really uneven meals 

Not sure it's filled her up as much either  - I do find with the likes of Butchers (she can't eat this anymore but when she could) and WW etc, that I only get 3 meals out the can and not 4 so think this would be the same

Really struggling to find the FG Chicken & Butternut squash available anywhere (apart from FG) 
- hopefully it'll start to filter out soon (Monster had it but out of stock)


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> I have to weigh it as most of the cans I use are 800g and it'd be impossible (for me) to get it accurately divided into the tubs - I'd end up with really uneven meals
> 
> Not sure it's filled her up as much either  - I do find with the likes of Butchers (she can't eat this anymore but when she could) and WW etc, that I only get 3 meals out the can and not 4 so think this would be the same
> 
> Really struggling to find the FG Chicken & Butternut squash available anywhere (apart from FG)
> - hopefully it'll start to filter out soon (Monster had it but out of stock)


Tried here? 
https://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/Forthglade_Complete_Meal_Grain_Free_Dog_Food/c34551/


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Tried here?
> https://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/Forthglade_Complete_Meal_Grain_Free_Dog_Food/c34551/


I looked there yesterday & it only showed the Lamb one!

How odd!!! 

Off to order some (quite a few!) right now as that's a brilliant price  thank you

(they've also got the NM she loves at a good price too so will get some of that as well!)


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Tried here?
> https://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/Forthglade_Complete_Meal_Grain_Free_Dog_Food/c34551/


Thanks !



Lilylass said:


> I looked there yesterday & it only showed the Lamb one!
> 
> How odd!!!
> 
> Off to order some (quite a few!) right now as that's a brilliant price  thank you
> 
> (they've also got the NM she loves at a good price too so will get some of that as well!)


Very good prices, although strange they are all different !

*gets card out*.


----------



## Lilylass

I see it seems to be part of VioVet now?

I noticed it on my last order .....

ETA Ended up just getting (a lot of) the FG & a couple of other bits - the NM is only a couple of £s less than my local pet store do it for me & like to get stuff there when I can


----------



## SixStar

I very seldom go to Tesco but was over that side of town this afternoon so I popped in. Saw this!










Curiosity got the better of me so I got one to try. Horrendously expensive for a very, very mediocre food but it's a novelty isn't it?! 



















I haven't opened it yet but will report back when I have done so. It's an imported American brand, and having just noticed on the sticker in the pic above, the UK distributor appears to be based in Colchester, as am I, so perhaps that's why it's made it's way into our Tesco. Be interested to see if it's elsewhere in the country.


----------



## Lilylass

SixStar said:


> I very seldom go to Tesco but was over that side of town this afternoon so I popped in. Saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity got the better of me so I got one to try. Horrendously expensive for a very, very mediocre food but it's a novelty isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't opened it yet but will report back when I have done so. It's an imported American brand, and having just noticed on the sticker in the pic above, the UK distributor appears to be based in Colchester, as am I, so perhaps that's why it's made it's way into our Tesco. Be interested to see if it's elsewhere in the country.


Interesting ..... not available online - the stores near me are small ones so doubtful they'll have it - I'll look in the big one the next time I'm in town.

Is it chilled or frozen?

AND ... is it really £3.50 for what's basically just bigger than a normal can?


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Interesting ..... not available online - the stores near me are small ones so doubtful they'll have it - I'll look in the big one the next time I'm in town.
> 
> Is it chilled or frozen?
> 
> AND ... is it really £3.50 for what's basically just bigger than a normal can?


It's chilled. I got the £2.50 pack which is 454g.

It's a total novelty and gimmick, I just like to try new things when I see them!


----------



## lullabydream

SixStar said:


> I very seldom go to Tesco but was over that side of town this afternoon so I popped in. Saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity got the better of me so I got one to try. Horrendously expensive for a very, very mediocre food but it's a novelty isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't opened it yet but will report back when I have done so. It's an imported American brand, and having just noticed on the sticker in the pic above, the UK distributor appears to be based in Colchester, as am I, so perhaps that's why it's made it's way into our Tesco. Be interested to see if it's elsewhere in the country.


I am so jealous. My Tesco stopped stocking Lilys Kitchen. We only had a limited supply, and I was not the only person who bought it. It was blink and you miss it always sold out...so now left with the basic pedigree etc again for wets. The best being butchers tripe loaf!


----------



## ladyisla

The huge Tesco in Baldock, Herts had the Freshpet stuff when I popped in a couple of months ago. I was tempted out of curiosity (on Heidi's behalf of course  ) but have the world's smallest freezer! I think I recall noticing no Lily's at all in there either, boo! I'm not a regular in there but they definitely used to stock it.


----------



## Westie Mum

Found this - not many stores stocking it yet !


----------



## SixStar

lullabydream said:


> I am so jealous. My Tesco stopped stocking Lilys Kitchen. We only had a limited supply, and I was not the only person who bought it. It was blink and you miss it always sold out...so now left with the basic pedigree etc again for wets. The best being butchers tripe loaf!


Pity 

This store had quite a good selection of wets. Lily's Kitchen, Naturo, Hi Life, Encore, Cuffleberry & Co, Forthglade... although it is one of the Tescos the size of a small village!



ladyisla said:


> The huge Tesco in Baldock, Herts had the Freshpet stuff when I popped in a couple of months ago. I was tempted out of curiosity (on Heidi's behalf of course  ) but have the world's smallest freezer! I think I recall noticing no Lily's at all in there either, boo! I'm not a regular in there but they definitely used to stock it.


It's chilled not frozen  I had to look twice too.



Westie Mum said:


> Found this - not many stores stocking it yet !
> 
> View attachment 278916


Ahhh very select few then. It seemed popular, the fridge was almost empty and it wasn't on any kind of intro offer or anything.


----------



## ladyisla

Ohhhh is it? I just assumed because the chiller cabinet had a door it must be frozen!  might go and have another nose at it.


----------



## Lilylass

Has anyone tried the new FG Chicken & Heart?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Forthglade...470419565&sr=8-7&keywords=forthglade+dog+food

Really liking the new Chicken & Butternut Squash  so would love to add another - she did fine with the Rocco Chicken Hearts, except it was one of the foods that didn't seem to fill her up very well, and there's hearts in the Lukullus so ....... would love a photo of it if anyone has it / is opening anytime soon


----------



## Westie Mum

Would imagine looks wise it will be the same as most trays, like a blended up meat that's unrecognisable as animal parts. 

The "just" range is complimentary but fine as you're feeding it with kibble


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Would imagine looks wise it will be the same as most trays, like a blended up meat that's unrecognisable as animal parts.
> 
> The "just" range is complimentary but fine as you're feeding it with kibble


That's the thing that's stopped me getting some so far - there doesn't seem to be much else in it (no rice, no butternut squash, no peas / other veg) to bulk it out and I'm worried it may be one of the ones that doesn't fill her up.


----------



## Westie Mum

Might be worth looking local for one tray rather than ordering a whole pack. Our local shop has Forthglade but not stocking any of the new ones yet!


----------



## Lilylass

Yup good idea being stuck with 18 if they don't will be s PITA

New pet shop discovery (that can get her kibble) stocks it so will ask them to put a couple aside for when I go for that


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Found this - not many stores stocking it yet !
> 
> View attachment 278916


Wonder why it isn't in my local one then, I'm only about 30 minutes away from Colchester!.


----------



## BlueJay

Anyone else tried the different Akela tins? I've definitely not just been delivered 60 of them lol.....


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else tried the different Akela tins? I've definitely not just been delivered 60 of them lol.....


Lol .... It's crazy how these things mysteriously arrive isn't it 

I've had the kangaroo ones before but none of the others. It was ok (think I posted photos somewhere) but wasn't hugely special compared to the the Belcando (zooplus) kangaroo we use which is a lot cheaper so haven't brought any more. I think I paid £2 a tin at Crufts.


----------



## BlueJay

Yah, pretty generic looking! Nice and meaty though.
Kangaroo one; smells very nice!










Fishy one. Sad there's no visible prawns in there, must be mushed up! (That dark chunk is a bit of kangaroo because I didn't lick the fork between dishing up)


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> That dark chunk is a bit of kangaroo because I didn't lick the fork between dishing up)


Not licking the fork inbetween - tut tut, what a bad mummy you are  lol

I had a look yesterday and did you buy them from Akela direct ? says it works out at £1.35 each if you buy 60 which tbh is a good price. I dont think they are worth £2.00 a tin but £1.35 yes definitely


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> Not licking the fork inbetween - tut tut, what a bad mummy you are  lol
> 
> I had a look yesterday and did you buy them from Akela direct ? says it works out at £1.35 each if you buy 60 which tbh is a good price. I dont think they are worth £2.00 a tin but £1.35 yes definitely


Sure did!
I figured even if one doesn't like them, 60 tins isn't going to last too long here anyways lol


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Anyone else tried the different Akela tins? I've definitely not just been delivered 60 of them lol.....


Yep. Went down a treat here


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Sure did!
> I figured even if one doesn't like them, 60 tins isn't going to last too long here anyways lol


How is your stockpile these days?


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> How is your stockpile these days?


SHAMEFUL!! I've only got around 200 tins (100 - 800g), 30 trays, one big bag and 3 little bags of dry! Oh, and the freezer half full of tripe and bones.
We're going to starve to death.


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> SHAMEFUL!! I've only got around 200 tins (100 - 800g), 30 trays, one big bag and 3 little bags of dry! Oh, and the freezer half full of tripe and bones.
> We're going to starve to death.


 :Happy


----------



## Westie Mum

Canagan "shepherds pie" ... Newer range of tins.

Very meaty, not at all sloppy like previous ones.


----------



## Westie Mum

For anyone else that uses Billy & Margot - 50% off all wet food via their own website, end today though! Only just seen the offer on FB, been running throughout August - typical 

Code: wetfood50

Trays of 12 work out at £1.12 per tin with offer ..... Best price I've ever seen it! 

48 tins on order :Shamefullyembarrased (24 venison & 24 turkey which still remains the nicest looking dog food I've ever seen!)


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> For anyone else that uses Billy & Margot - 50% off all wet food via their own website, end today though! Only just seen the offer on FB, been running throughout August - typical
> 
> Code: wetfood50
> 
> Trays of 12 work out at £1.12 per tin with offer ..... Best price I've ever seen it!
> 
> 48 tins on order :Shamefullyembarrased (24 venison & 24 turkey which still remains the nicest looking dog food I've ever seen!)


Arrrrgggghhhhhh *supposed* to be not buying any more wet!

12 chicken cans in my basket = £1 / can which is fab!

Trying to decide whether to risk 12 venison ..... she's been fine with venison treats but meals is a different matter ......

(or do I just get 24 cans of chicken & add a bag of treats to get to free delivery!)


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Arrrrgggghhhhhh *supposed* to be not buying any more wet!
> 
> 12 chicken cans in my basket = £1 / can which is fab!
> 
> Trying to decide whether to risk 12 venison ..... she's been fine with venison treats but meals is a different matter ......
> 
> (or do I just get 24 cans of chicken & add a bag of treats to get to free delivery!)


mmmm 24 cans of chicken & 1 of venison (to try!) = £25.23 

That's a cracking price!

*sigh*


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Arrrrgggghhhhhh *supposed* to be not buying any more wet!


I know ! I really shouldn't be buying any more food .... But we do use Billy & Margot and half price is just too good to miss!

There has been so many offers on recently :Shamefullyembarrased



Lilylass said:


> mmmm 24 cans of chicken & 1 of venison (to try!) = £25.23
> 
> That's a cracking price!
> 
> *sigh*


£1 a tin for chicken is even better! I hope they agree with madam

Never tried the chicken ones so be interested to see if it's strings of meat like the turkey, or normal mushed up like the others.


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> For anyone else that uses Billy & Margot - 50% off all wet food via their own website, end today though! Only just seen the offer on FB, been running throughout August - typical
> 
> Code: wetfood50
> 
> Trays of 12 work out at £1.12 per tin with offer ..... Best price I've ever seen it!
> 
> 48 tins on order :Shamefullyembarrased (24 venison & 24 turkey which still remains the nicest looking dog food I've ever seen!)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO A DAY TOO LATE :Arghh


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO A DAY TOO LATE :Arghh


:Bawling have you tried it .... just in case .....


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> :Bawling have you tried it .... just in case .....


I have  Filled up my basket and everything. Devastated :Bag
[email protected] do it so I can get it cheaper-ish there, but 50% is awesome!!


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> I have  Filled up my basket and everything. Devastated :Bag


:Arghh


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO A DAY TOO LATE :Arghh


And even worse it was on offer throughout the whole of August  I only happened to visit their FB page yesterday and spotted it .....



BlueJay said:


> I have  Filled up my basket and everything. Devastated :Bag
> [email protected] do it so I can get it cheaper-ish there, but 50% is awesome!!


I buy Billy & Margot quite often and never seen it this cheap before! I only wish I'd known earlier as spent a few £100 on food this month with various offers, but could have really stocked up on this instead :Arghh

Must check their FB page more often !

Hmmmmm maybe we need a "bargains" type thread ......


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> And even worse it was on offer throughout the whole of August  I only happened to visit their FB page yesterday and spotted it .....
> 
> I buy Billy & Margot quite often and never seen it this cheap before! I only wish I'd known earlier as spent a few £100 on food this month with various offers, but could have really stocked up on this instead :Arghh
> 
> Must check their FB page more often !
> 
> *Hmmmmm maybe we need a "bargains" type thread* ......


That sounds very, _very _dangerous


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh, it's worse then I thought .....










Was throughout the whole of JULY & AUGUST  ...... How did no one on PF notice this offer :Arghh


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> That sounds very, _very _dangerous


Lol .... Well as I often tell my OH, I might spend a lot, but I've saved a lot too


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Oh, it's worse then I thought .....
> 
> View attachment 282195
> 
> 
> Was throughout the whole of JULY & AUGUST  ...... How did no one on PF notice this offer :Arghh


OMG 2 whole months ....... dammmmmmmmm I would probably have bought more if I'd got it earlier (been a while since shes had it so wouldn't buy mountains the first time) .... maybe that's a good thing!

I have their page liked on FB - wonder why I never got the notification for it


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> OMG 2 whole months ....... dammmmmmmmm I would probably have bought more if I'd got it earlier (been a while since shes had it so wouldn't buy mountains the first time) .... maybe that's a good thing!
> 
> I have their page liked on FB - wonder why I never got the notification for it


I know, I've been stockpiling Forthglade, I could have had 2 months buying this instead 

I have various dog food pages "liked" on FB but rarely do I see any posts unless I go and search for the pages and then scroll through all the posts! FB is useless 

No idea what even made me look yesterday either as clearly hadn't looked in the previous two months !


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> I have their page liked on FB - wonder why I never got the notification for it


Facebook has changed on some pages due to update and now u've got to select what you see, click on more than notifications and select what you want to see


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> Facebook has changed on some pages due to update and now u've got to select what you see, click on more than notifications and select what you want to see


Thank you, I'll give that a try!


----------



## Westie Mum

rachelholmes said:


> Facebook has changed on some pages due to update and now u've got to select what you see, click on more than notifications and select what you want to see


Arrrghhhhhhh well that will be why then!

Just changed it and a few other pages too ..... Thank you


----------



## Tillystar

Few wet foods on offer on ocado online supermarket https://www.ocado.com/webshop/getCategories.do?tags=|21276|21301|41910&Abutton=3


----------



## Lilylass

Look what's arrived! 

That was quick!!!

It might be a while before I brave the Venison in light if this week's tummy troubles but may open a chicken in a couple of days


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Look what's arrived!
> 
> That was quick!!!
> 
> It might be a while before I brave the Venison in light if this week's tummy troubles but may open a chicken in a couple of days


Did you get a dispatch notification as I've not had anything so hopefully that means they looked at my note about dispatching after my holiday.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Did you get a dispatch notification as I've not had anything so hopefully that means they looked at my note about dispatching after my holiday.


Not as such ..... I did get an email saying 'your order is complete' yesterday which left me a bit confused as I had no idea if that meant they'd processed it or if it was actually on its way! (luckily I left the garage door open just in case!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Not as such ..... I did get an email saying 'your order is complete' yesterday which left me a bit confused as I had no idea if that meant they'd processed it or if it was actually on its way! (luckily I left the garage door open just in case!)


Ohhhh I haven't had an email.

Any idea which courier ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Ohhhh I haven't had an email.
> 
> Any idea which courier ?


Just checked the label & it says 'interlink express' (don't think I've had them before)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Just checked the label & it says 'interlink express' (don't think I've had them before)


Oh I have lol, no they don't email you but he does know where I work so he will probably go there when no one is here.


----------



## VickynHolly

Might be a stupid question, but on the Rinti tins it said's tripe, would that be beef tripe?. They do so many flavours, and I want to buy the ham and fish ones but they both have tripe in!.


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Oh, it's worse then I thought .....
> 
> View attachment 282195
> 
> 
> Was throughout the whole of JULY & AUGUST  ...... How did no one on PF notice this offer :Arghh


I missed it such a good deal as well.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> Might be a stupid question, but on the Rinti tins it said's tripe, would that be beef tripe?. They do so many flavours, and I want to buy the ham and fish ones but they both have tripe in!.


I'm pretty sure it is - the only Rinti I've found that she could have (without beef & other things she's intolerant to) was the Rinti Sensible (we use the chicken & rice but some others may be OK for you) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly can have some of them, was just hoping to try the others, looks like it's a no though.
Why can't they just put beef tripe, instead of just tripe!.


----------



## VickynHolly

Lilylass said:


> I'm pretty sure it is - the only Rinti I've found that she could have (without beef & other things she's intolerant to) was the Rinti Sensible (we use the chicken & rice but some others may be OK for you) http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rinti/rinti_sensible/296645


I just put the goose one in the basket, thanks  although I swear it used to be the same price as the normal Rinti.


----------



## Lilylass

VickynHolly said:


> I just put the goose one in the basket, thanks  although I swear it used to be the same price as the normal Rinti.


Yup they used to be £9.99


----------



## Lilylass

So, Billy + Margot Chicken for madam for breakfast:



















Nice meat & she enjoyed it 

BUT ..... I have to say that it is absolutely nothing like the image of the food they have on their website so it was a bit of a shock when I opened it!

(I might drop them an emal as it's only the chicken that has a photo, so it's not an example photo used on all the products!)

(lordy, no idea why they've come out so big! I did resize them!)


----------



## Guest

I'm not really 'up with the play' with wet food. Opinions on this please?

Primal Puppy Chicken and Salmon

Chicken, fish (salmon & ocean fish), peas, carrots, potato, stabiliser, vitamins and organic chelated minerals, omega oils (sunflower and flaxseed), NZ green lipped mussel, taurine, co-enzyme Q10.

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein.............. Min. 10.0%
Crude Fat .................. Min. 5.0%
Crude Fibre................ Max. 0.5%
Crude Ash................. Max. 5.5%
Moisture.................... Max. 78.0%


----------



## Westie Mum

McKenzie said:


> I'm not really 'up with the play' with wet food. Opinions on this please?
> 
> Primal Puppy Chicken and Salmon
> 
> Chicken, fish (salmon & ocean fish), peas, carrots, potato, stabiliser, vitamins and organic chelated minerals, omega oils (sunflower and flaxseed), NZ green lipped mussel, taurine, co-enzyme Q10.
> 
> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> 
> Crude Protein.............. Min. 10.0%
> Crude Fat .................. Min. 5.0%
> Crude Fibre................ Max. 0.5%
> Crude Ash................. Max. 5.5%
> Moisture.................... Max. 78.0%


Quantities of meat ? Looks ok but never heard of it. Guess it's a NZ food ?


----------



## Westie Mum

McKenzie said:


> I'm not really 'up with the play' with wet food. Opinions on this please?
> 
> Primal Puppy Chicken and Salmon
> 
> Chicken, fish (salmon & ocean fish), peas, carrots, potato, stabiliser, vitamins and organic chelated minerals, omega oils (sunflower and flaxseed), NZ green lipped mussel, taurine, co-enzyme Q10.
> 
> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> 
> Crude Protein.............. Min. 10.0%
> Crude Fat .................. Min. 5.0%
> Crude Fibre................ Max. 0.5%
> Crude Ash................. Max. 5.5%
> Moisture.................... Max. 78.0%





Westie Mum said:


> Quantities of meat ? Looks ok but never heard of it. Guess it's a NZ food ?


Just found their website. Maybe different over there but no quantities listed for any of their foods!

Ingredients do look ok but I'd email then to ask about ingredient quantities just to check


----------



## Guest

Westie Mum said:


> Just found their website. Maybe different over there but no quantities listed for any of their foods!
> 
> Ingredients do look ok but I'd email then to ask about ingredient quantities just to check


Good idea, I shall do that


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh and while I'm here. I emailed Zooplus about the Lukullus season range venison to ask about ingredients.

63% meat & animal by-products (meat, liver, lungs, kidneys, tripe), exclusively from game (incl. min. 30% venison), 27% meat stock, 5% sweet potato, 0.5% chestnuts, grapeseed oil.

63% meat content but only 30% is venison so asked what else they classed as "game"

Reply :-

*Please be advised that the other meat is from game animals, so could include rabbit, deer, pheasant & other game birds, wild boar.*

Just If anyone else ever wonders. Not suitable for us.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Oh and while I'm here. I emailed Zooplus about the Lukullus season range venison to ask about ingredients.
> 
> 63% meat & animal by-products (meat, liver, lungs, kidneys, tripe), exclusively from game (incl. min. 30% venison), 27% meat stock, 5% sweet potato, 0.5% chestnuts, grapeseed oil.
> 
> 63% meat content but only 30% is venison so asked what else they classed as "game"
> 
> Reply :-
> 
> *Please be advised that the other meat is from game animals, so could include rabbit, deer, pheasant & other game birds, wild boar.*
> 
> Just If anyone else ever wonders. Not suitable for us.


So why is it called 'venison' & not 'game'?

Presumably as it's the highest quantity meat

I hate when they do this but sadly very common  (look at the rinti or Rocco - they just about all have beef in, no matter what 'flavour' they're meant to be!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> So why is it called 'venison' & not 'game'?
> 
> Presumably as it's the highest quantity meat
> 
> I hate when they do this but sadly very common  (look at the rinti or Rocco - they just about all have beef in, no matter what 'flavour' they're meant to be!)


Fair enough they add other stuff to the venison and they do state "game" on the label but then for that to be any of those things, possible changed throughout the seasons, it would be near on impossible to know what you were feeding .... i wouldn't have classed Wild Boar as game !

Have to say though, Zooplus were very quick at replying to at least thats something


----------



## Magyarmum

Lilylass said:


> So why is it called 'venison' & not 'game'?
> 
> Presumably as it's the highest quantity meat
> 
> I hate when they do this but sadly very common  (look at the rinti or Rocco - they just about all have beef in, no matter what 'flavour' they're meant to be!)


Profine a French company do a venison wet food which contains 65% venison and 5% potato. I live in Hungary so am not sure whether you can buy it in the UK. Both mine like the Belcando single protein Horse or Kangaroo which is 100% meat.

I feed mine both "home cooked" and wet/dry food usually Acana and Brit wet food which is 100% chopped meat and smells so good I could almost be tempted to eat it myself!


----------



## Westie Mum

Magyarmum said:


> Profine a French company do a venison wet food which contains 65% venison and 5% potato. I live in Hungary so am not sure whether you can buy it in the UK. Both mine like the Belcando single protein Horse or Kangaroo which is 100% meat.
> 
> I feed mine both "home cooked" and wet/dry food usually Acana and Brit wet food which is 100% chopped meat and smells so good I could almost be tempted to eat it myself!


We have a few venison foods that are just venison - I only queried the lukullus as its so cheap from zooplus compared to all the other we feed but apart from the Spring Lamb they had nothing else is suitable for ours. Typical!

We get the Belcando from zooplus aswell, the kangaroo one .... Poppy jumps like a kangaroo while im trying to dish it up, she loves it! I have to draw the line at horse though, I just can't do that one :Wideyed

Edited to add: Its been out of stock for ages on zooplus though and just checked again and its completely removed from their website  got a few tins left so might have to try one of the other brands of kangaroo (typically twice the price!)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Has anyone tried this new range from Zooplus? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selection

Am thinking of ordering some tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Has anyone tried this new range from Zooplus? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selection
> 
> Am thinking of ordering some tomorrow.


Think @Lilylass had the chicken one for Maisie ?


----------



## Lilylass

Dogloverlou said:


> Has anyone tried this new range from Zooplus? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zooplus_selection
> 
> Am thinking of ordering some tomorrow.


Thanks @Westie Mum

DLL yes I've used the chicken & rice and the chicken & sweet potato - both nice & Maisie gets on well with them

I'm sure I put photos on here (maybe a few page back) & def did against the flavours on Zooplus site if you want an idea of what they look like (running for a train just now so can't have a hunt!)


----------



## SixStar

Anyone aware of any really low fat wet foods - 3% fat and under?

Unfortunately can't be fish - AG Senstive & Naturediet fish would have been perfect otherwise! I know there's Chappie but not massively keen on the idea.


----------



## VickynHolly

SixStar said:


> Anyone aware of any really low fat wet foods - 3% fat and under?
> 
> Unfortunately can't be fish - AG Senstive & Naturediet fish would have been perfect otherwise! I know there's Chappie but not massively keen on the idea.


http://m.zooplus.co.uk/detailsInfo/...anns/hermanns_organic_menu/103104#description

Found this one, the game is 2.8. Although very expensive to fed to him.


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/detailsInfo/...anns/hermanns_organic_menu/103104#description
> 
> Found this one, the game is 2.8. Although very expensive to fed to him.


See, this'll teach me to check things thoroughly! I wouldn't have even considered looking at the game - I'd automatically assume venison/pheasant etc would be very high in fat. Very odd that the game one is ok but the turkey one isn't, something I would consider to be a lean meat.

Anyway, thank you, looks a definite possibility - I'm just after some meatiness to mix through his kibble, so wouldn't be a stand alone food 

@Westie Mum has kindly found me Burns Penlan and some of the Wainwrights pouches which look suitable also, along with Applaws & HiLife, so we have a few options


----------



## Westie Mum

Oh that's a good one @VickynHolly - wouldn't have even thought to look at that one! Have checked Lukullus, Rocco, Rinti etc and nothing there.

Venison is fairly low fat compared to other meats but just not low fat enough any of the ones I've looked at .... Oscar lost loads of weight eating venison (sadly put it back on eating other meats )


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> Oh that's a good one @VickynHolly - wouldn't have even thought to look at that one! Have checked Lukullus, Rocco, Rinti etc and nothing there.
> 
> Venison is fairly low fat compared to other meats but just not low fat enough any of the ones I've looked at .... Oscar lost loads of weight eating venison (sadly put it back on eating other meats )


I just looked through all of the brands I use on zooplus and that one was the only one I could find, a few others came in at under 4% fat.


----------



## Westie Mum

Naturediet grange free range is now for sale on their website

£24.48 for 18 trays (£1.36 each) so a lot more than their rice range ..... Seems expensive when WW, Forthglade, fishmongers etc are higher meat content and cheaper.

I'll use it if places like Wilkos stock it with their rice ones as can pick them up in town but wouldn't go out of my way to buy boxes of it unless berrieswood/Zooplus stock it much cheaper once it's been out a while.

https://www.naturediet.co.uk/grain-free-single-and-twin-pack

Semi moist treats also - Available in a box containing 7 packets; each pack weighs 150g.

£20.93 

https://www.naturediet.co.uk/dog-treats


----------



## Magyarmum

I finally remembered to take some photos of my two's (and my) favourite wet food.










100% meat chunks in vegetable jelly and made in the Czech Republic. Comes in Rabbit, Lamb and Beef!


----------



## Team_Trouble

Magyarmum said:


> I finally remembered to take some photos of my two's (and my) favourite wet food.
> 
> View attachment 283932
> 
> 
> 100% meat chunks in vegetable jelly and made in the Czech Republic. Comes in Rabbit, Lamb and Beef!
> 
> View attachment 283933
> View attachment 283934


Oliver wouldn't touch the rabbit version of this but he is quite partial to lamb so maybe I should try again. ..


----------



## Magyarmum

KatieandOliver said:


> Oliver wouldn't touch the rabbit version of this but he is quite partial to lamb so maybe I should try again. ..


They also do some other ones which I haven't tried yet. Salmon Bits and Pate, Chicken Bits and Pate, Lamb Bits and Pate and Duck Bits and Pate.

I'm not interested in the Duck or Chicken Bits and Pate because I can buy fresh, but I'll order a couple of tins each of the Salmon and Lamb to see what the dogs think of it.


----------



## Westie Mum

KatieandOliver said:


> Oliver wouldn't touch the rabbit version of this but he is quite partial to lamb so maybe I should try again. ..


I didn't realise this was sold here. Where did you buy it from @KatieandOliver ?


----------



## Team_Trouble

Westie Mum said:


> I didn't realise this was sold here. Where did you buy it from @KatieandOliver ?


A shop called Pampurred Pets, which I think is being taken over by Pets Corner. Oddly I've only ever seen Pampurred Pets in the two towns I most recently lived in!


----------



## BlueJay

I like the look of that one!!


----------



## Westie Mum

KatieandOliver said:


> A shop called Pampurred Pets, which I think is being taken over by Pets Corner. Oddly I've only ever seen Pampurred Pets in the two towns I most recently lived in!


Yes they are a southern shop  (Pamperredpets I mean - loads of pets corners about )

Mother in law lives in Weymouth (we are in the Midlands) and went to pamperredpets down there 2 weeks ago but don't think they had any of this in as had a good look round.


----------



## Westie Mum

Forthglade trays are now being sold in Tesco's !


----------



## BlueJay

How weird is TotW???
Of course it went down the hatch(es) well 


























Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]


----------



## Dogloverlou

That brand @Magyarmum posted is sold in our local pet shop here too. Have never tried it with mine though.



Westie Mum said:


> Forthglade trays are now being sold in Tesco's !


Has been for quite a while around here. I always pick up a few trays when I shop there 



BlueJay said:


> How weird is TotW???
> Of course it went down the hatch(es) well
> 
> View attachment 284374
> 
> View attachment 284375
> 
> View attachment 284373
> 
> 
> Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 284379
> View attachment 284378
> 
> View attachment 284377


Oh god ToTW did not agree with my lot at all! Got quite a few cans from Crufts and every can apart from one/two in a pate form? went right through them!


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> How weird is TotW???
> Of course it went down the hatch(es) well
> 
> Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]


Yeah not a fan of TOTW, I expected much more tbh.

Went straight through mine, although they are multi protein which doesn't agree with mine anyway.

The almo nature stuff looks meaty!



Dogloverlou said:


> Has been for quite a while around here. I always pick up a few trays when I shop there


I rarely shop in tescos, so only just noticed  good that supermarkets are starting to stock better stuff


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 284379
> View attachment 284378
> 
> View attachment 284377


Is it weird that the Almo nature reminds me of the tinned Ham you eat at Xmas? :Hilarious


----------



## Team_Trouble

BlueJay said:


> How weird is TotW???
> Of course it went down the hatch(es) well
> 
> View attachment 284374
> 
> View attachment 284375
> 
> View attachment 284373
> 
> 
> Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 284379
> View attachment 284378
> 
> View attachment 284377


Is it just me or does the TOTW label look like it was made in someone's bedroom... using word art...


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> How weird is TotW???
> Of course it went down the hatch(es) well
> 
> View attachment 284374
> 
> View attachment 284375
> 
> View attachment 284373
> 
> 
> Got some almo nature daily menu too, coz its like 60p at [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 284379
> View attachment 284378
> 
> View attachment 284377


Mm the Almo Nature looks good!

Not noticed it at PAH before

What size is it?


----------



## Westie Mum

@Lilylass Seems PAH only stock one variety of 'daily menu' which is tuna & rice 375g http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/almo-nature-daily-menu-dog-tuna-and-rice-375g-(online-only)

Ingredient(s): Meat and meat by-products (chicken 39%), Fish and fish by-products (tuna 15%), Cooking broth and Rice 3.7%. Additives: Vitamin E


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> @Lilylass Seems PAH only stock one variety of 'daily menu' which is tuna & rice 375g http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/almo-nature-daily-menu-dog-tuna-and-rice-375g-(online-only)
> 
> Ingredient(s): Meat and meat by-products (chicken 39%), Fish and fish by-products (tuna 15%), Cooking broth and Rice 3.7%. Additives: Vitamin E


mmmmm thanks - that's cheap! (looked at it on Zoo+ earlier and £6.49 for 6 x 375g)

If I ever get short of wet food *cough* I'll def give it a try ..... I can't think that I've ever given the dogs tuna before!


----------



## BlueJay

The green label almo nature stuff is pretty cheap on there too - similar to the applaws pouches but half the price! 
Though maybe it's priced down to get rid as there were more flavours on the other day; now there's just one of each.

Ready for more weird foods?
I like this one, actual cuts of meat rather than the reformed stuff as standard


----------



## VickynHolly

BlueJay said:


> The green label almo nature stuff is pretty cheap on there too - similar to the applaws pouches but half the price!
> Though maybe it's priced down to get rid as there were more flavours on the other day; now there's just one of each.
> 
> Ready for more weird foods?
> I like this one, actual cuts of meat rather than the reformed stuff as standard
> 
> View attachment 284564
> 
> View attachment 284565
> 
> View attachment 284566


I like the look of that, I might of just added one to the basket


----------



## VickynHolly

@BlueJay what is the other wet in the bowl next to the tin?, like the look of that as well


----------



## BlueJay

VickynHolly said:


> @BlueJay what is the other wet in the bowl next to the tin?, like the look of that as well


Taste of the Wild


----------



## VickynHolly

BlueJay said:


> Taste of the Wild


Thanks. Mine have never tried it, so I better add some of that to the basket as well


----------



## max2001

what does everypne think of terra canis from zoo+ the grain free version?


----------



## Lilylass

max2001 said:


> what does everypne think of terra canis from zoo+ the grain free version?


Expensive!

If you're after a single protein Version, Billy & Margot do one in their great wet range

https://www.billyandmargot.com/shop/venison-complete-wet-food-for-dogs-tray/

Would be free delivery with one tray

They do discounts occasionally so keep an eye on their fb page

Belcando also do a Venison but seems to be missing just now - hopefully available again soon


----------



## Westie Mum

If you are looking for Venison from zooplus then the Wolf of Wilderness "arctic spirit" cans are very good and much much cheaper  ReinDEER is venison .....

66% reindeer hearts, liver, lung, tripe, 28.8% meat stock, 2% blackcurrants, 2% cranberries, 1% minerals, 0.2 % wild herbs (dandelion root, nettle, ribwort, common yarrow)
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/wolf_of_wilderness/wet/480836

Venison wise we also feed Billy & Margot Venison, Nose2Tails Venison and Granatapet "wild" from Happy kitty Company http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/granatapet-dog-venison-pure-800g again big 800 gram cans.


----------



## max2001

thank you both for the replies i will have alook at those


----------



## SixStar

I picked up a few tins of the Pets At Home new AVA Weight Management and definitely feel this needs a mention for others who may have a dog with pancreatitis or needing low fat food for any other reason 

It looks & smells identical to tinned Chappie but the ingredients are better! Seems very gentle on the tum, Ozzy likes it and a good consistency for mixing with kibble - like Chappie, it's almost crumbly so breaks down and mixes through easily.

Oz currently has an aversion to fishy foods as he was eating AG Partners Sensitive when he was first diagnosed with the pancreatitis and the poor lad was having food reappear so frequently, so he began to associate fish with being sick.

The AVA Weight Management comes in chicken & white fish but like I said, just smells like Chappie original - he ate the white fish with gusto this morning 

Of course there are so many better quality wets out there for 'normal' dogs but definitely think this is a good 'un for low fat/sensitive tum requirements.

3% fat and currently on offer - 4 tins for £4.


----------



## VickynHolly

I got a few packets of gentle wet with my gentle order. It smells lovely, nice and easy to mash up, and hardly any jelly at all. I don't think it is complete though, plus it is expensive.


----------



## Dogloverlou

max2001 said:


> what does everypne think of terra canis from zoo+ the grain free version?


I fed this for ages and my lot loved it, but yes, it did get expensive on top of kibble prices etc.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Forthglade have a limited edition Christmas dinner version available - Turkey with Cranberry & Parsnip.


----------



## Lilylass

Dogloverlou said:


> Forthglade have a limited edition Christmas dinner version available - Turkey with Cranberry & Parsnip.


mmmm that sounds nice!

Saw the email from them earlier but had been trying to ignore it (have a silly amount of wet just now!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Forthglade have a limited edition Christmas dinner version available - Turkey with Cranberry & Parsnip.





Lilylass said:


> mmmm that sounds nice!
> 
> Saw the email from them earlier but had been trying to ignore it (have a silly amount of wet just now!)


Been waiting for this to be released.

Didn't get any emails from forthglade though .... any discount code to stock up ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Lilylass said:


> mmmm that sounds nice!
> 
> Saw the email from them earlier but had been trying to ignore it (have a silly amount of wet just now!)


I'll see if it's stocked in my local pet feed store first and if not think I'll put an order in, especially as they're limited edition.



Westie Mum said:


> Been waiting for this to be released.
> 
> Didn't get any emails from forthglade though .... any discount code to stock up ?


No, no discount code from what I can see. 7 trays for £8.75 though.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll see if it's stocked in my local pet feed store first and if not think I'll put an order in, especially as they're limited edition.
> 
> No, no discount code from what I can see. 7 trays for £8.75 though.


Bit cheaper here https://www.purrfectlypets.co.uk/forthglade-turkey-cranberry-parsnip-christmas

7 for £6.99 - but £39 spend for free delivery (fine for me as they sell simpsons Kangaroo tins aswell so can get some of those too to make the order up)


----------



## ladyisla

Our nearest Pets at Home (Letchworth) were selling off all their 400g Barking Heads trays for 50p when we popped in last week. Not a lot left by the time I got there :Bored but we got six of the salmon for £3.00!


----------



## Westie Mum

Well all my secret santa shopping has got us in the festive mood !

Forthglade Christmas dinner ..... nice big fat cranberries in it, has gone down well  glad I ordered 5 boxes !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Well all my secret santa shopping has got us in the festive mood !
> 
> Forthglade Christmas dinner ..... nice big fat cranberries in it, has gone down well  glad I ordered 5 boxes !
> 
> View attachment 288197
> View attachment 288198
> View attachment 288199


mmmmm that looks nice!

(sadly she doesn't do that well with turkey for some very odd reason .... OK for a one off now & then but a tray is 4 meals & prob pushing it *sigh*)


----------



## SixStar

Looks nice @Westie Mum - I've been put off anything with whole cranberries after Alfie pooed out red jelly after eating half a tin of Lily's Kitchen senior!


----------



## SingingWhippet

I've been using Forthglade for mine quite a bit recently but only bought off Zooplus so hadn't seen the special Christmas flavour.

Just been on their site and bought some of that as well as the two other grain free flavours that don't come in the multi pack.

I'm sure they'll be thanking you shortly @Westie Mum


----------



## Lilylass

SingingWhippet said:


> I've been using Forthglade for mine quite a bit recently but only bought off Zooplus so hadn't seen the special Christmas flavour.
> 
> Just been on their site and bought some of that as well as the two other grain free flavours that don't come in the multi pack.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be thanking you shortly @Westie Mum


Did you get the Chicken & Butternut Squash?

Really, really nice food 

(wish Zoo+ would hurry up & get it)


----------



## SingingWhippet

Lilylass said:


> Did you get the Chicken & Butternut Squash?
> 
> Really, really nice food
> 
> (wish Zoo+ would hurry up & get it)


Yes, that and the grain free salmon one. I had no idea they did other flavours as I only started getting it from Zooplus recently. It does seem great stuff so far, the dogs _love_ it.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm that looks nice!
> 
> (sadly she doesn't do that well with turkey for some very odd reason .... OK for a one off now & then but a tray is 4 meals & prob pushing it *sigh*)


Yeah not worth risking it, she seems very settled lately 



SixStar said:


> Looks nice @Westie Mum - I've been put off anything with whole cranberries after Alfie pooed out red jelly after eating half a tin of Lily's Kitchen senior!


Oh lordie, dont say that, I'll be out doing a poo inspection in my PJ's ! I did mash the cranberries up though 



SingingWhippet said:


> I've been using Forthglade for mine quite a bit recently but only bought off Zooplus so hadn't seen the special Christmas flavour.
> 
> Just been on their site and bought some of that as well as the two other grain free flavours that don't come in the multi pack.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be thanking you shortly @Westie Mum


I've always used wainwright grain free but as its made by forthglade and they've had good offers on recently so I've been buying the forthglade instead.

Berriewood have had some great prices on it (very slow delivery though!!) I think I've ordered about 20 odd boxes in the last 2 months


----------



## Westie Mum

So since zooplus have stopped selling Belcando Kangaroo, I ordered some Simpsons to try (not from zooplus).

Last night's dinner, Poppy did her normal kangaroo impression whilst I was dishing it up so presume it smells the same, must taste good too as bowls licked clean !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> So since zooplus have stopped selling Belcando Kangaroo, I ordered some Simpsons to try (not from zooplus).
> 
> Last night's dinner, Poppy did her normal kangaroo impression whilst I was dishing it up so presume it smells the same, must taste good too as bowls licked clean !
> 
> View attachment 288373
> View attachment 288374
> View attachment 288375
> View attachment 288376


That nearly looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Well all my secret santa shopping has got us in the festive mood !
> 
> Forthglade Christmas dinner ..... nice big fat cranberries in it, has gone down well  glad I ordered 5 boxes !
> 
> View attachment 288197
> View attachment 288198
> View attachment 288199


I am sooooooo tempted to buy this for Christmas dinner ...... she's OK with turkey now & then but not regularly so it would prob be silly ..... *sigh*



SixStar said:


> Looks nice @Westie Mum - I've been put off anything with whole cranberries after Alfie pooed out red jelly after eating half a tin of Lily's Kitchen senior!


ohhhhhhhhh she has cranberry tablets in her dinner & seems to be OK with those!

(although I did find a stash of her tablets under her bowl the other morning, wee b*gger!)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Just put an order in for the Turkey & Cranberry Forthglade at Zooplus. Looks good @Westie Mum


----------



## 1290423

Dogloverlou said:


> Just put an order in for the Turkey & Cranberry Forthglade at Zooplus. Looks good @Westie Mum


 I used to feed forthglade, but aren't cranberries bad for dogs


----------



## Dogloverlou

DT said:


> I used to feed forthglade, but aren't cranberries bad for dogs


No, not that I've heard anyway. I think they are beneficial for UTI's and the like in the same way they can be for us.


----------



## VickynHolly

Cuffleberry and Co Pork and Ham










Laughing dog Chicken









First time my 2 have tried these ones, both went down well.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> That nearly looks good enough to eat!


well the dogs certainly think so, but ill give it a miss 



Lilylass said:


> I am sooooooo tempted to buy this for Christmas dinner ...... she's OK with turkey now & then but not regularly so it would prob be silly ..... *sigh*
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh she has cranberry tablets in her dinner & seems to be OK with those!
> 
> (although I did find a stash of her tablets under her bowl the other morning, wee b*gger!)


Yeah tbh id probably stay away from it if you know she doesnt do well on it. How is her tum these days ?



Dogloverlou said:


> Just put an order in for the Turkey & Cranberry Forthglade at Zooplus. Looks good @Westie Mum


Oh thats good that Zooplus are stocking it now 



DT said:


> I used to feed forthglade, but aren't cranberries bad for dogs


No, they arent bad for them!



VickynHolly said:


> Laughing dog Chicken
> View attachment 289942
> 
> 
> First time my 2 have tried these ones, both went down well.


any good for Maise @Lilylass ?


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> well the dogs certainly think so, but ill give it a miss
> 
> Yeah tbh id probably stay away from it if you know she doesnt do well on it. How is her tum these days ?
> 
> Oh thats good that Zooplus are stocking it now
> 
> No, they arent bad for them!
> 
> any good for Maise @Lilylass ?


Thanks  looked at it a while back but it's really far too expensive for a big dog 

I also can't say that it looks better than say the Forthglade GF which is substantially cheaper (or Billy & Margot which I've got several times now @ £1/can) to justify the extra cost?


----------



## Hunter T

Hi folks,
After coming to a decision on the dry food for my two rescues.. I thought I'd look at the wet food side. Normally I buy 24 x 800g animonda carno as its grain free (which they've had for the last 2 years)and give each dog 100g mixed in with dry food, twice a day! Ive been looking at:
rocco classic: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/rocco_classic/571759. 
Zoolove: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zoolove/wet_food/475845
The rocco one looks good but I'm suspicious of the price (£1.56 per kg) is there something wrong with it that I'm missing?? With the zoo love one I'm a bit suspicious of the ingredients as it talks about meat and animal by products (which doesn't sound great). Has anyone had any problems with that?
Appreciate any advice given


----------



## Lilylass

Hunter T said:


> Hi folks,
> After coming to a decision on the dry food for my two rescues.. I thought I'd look at the wet food side. Normally I buy 24 x 800g animonda carno as its grain free (which they've had for the last 2 years)and give each dog 100g mixed in with dry food, twice a day! Ive been looking at:
> rocco classic: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/rocco_classic/571759.
> Zoolove: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/zoolove/wet_food/475845
> The rocco one looks good but I'm suspicious of the price (£1.56 per kg) is there something wrong with it that I'm missing?? With the zoo love one I'm a bit suspicious of the ingredients as it talks about meat and animal by products (which doesn't sound great). Has anyone had any problems with that?
> Appreciate any advice given


The Rocco is fine  we can't use it as mine is intolerant to Beef (and there is often beef 'hidden' in many wets when you study the ingredients list) but have used the Rocco Sensitive that's not hugely more expensive! http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/rocco/rocco_sensible/46852

Sadly none of the Zoolove are suitable either (did try the 3 bird but duck  ohhhh boy!) and again perfectly fine to feed

Another to look at - Lukullus http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/lukullus - again we're very limited to what we can use (the Summer Menu which is Chicken & Rice and I stock up with an entire year's worth in the space of the 3 months it's available!) but it is main wet food (she gets 1 x 800g can which does 4 days, then something else for 4 days then Lukullus again) - very nice meat  and would def be worth maybe rotating with the Rocco for example


----------



## Hunter T

Thanks Lilylass,

Your help is much appreciated  Our House contains 2 dogs & 4 cats & and the stray cat. Unfortunately we're going to run out of everything just before xmas and i'm trying to get the best deal we can.


----------



## Lilylass

Hunter T said:


> Thanks Lilylass,
> 
> Your help is much appreciated  Our House contains 2 dogs & 4 cats & and the stray cat. Unfortunately we're going to run out of everything just before xmas and i'm trying to get the best deal we can.


I see the Rocco's on offer at £7.99 for 6 x 800g cans do def worth a try at that price!

Once you've tried them & know they like it, the bulk packs are really great value

Do you have the Zooplus loyalty discount?

If not, def worth dropping their customer service an email & asking (you buy a discount - mine's just renewed & I paid £5.99 for 5% off all orders for 3 years so costs £2 / yr & I generally save that in the 1st order!) It would def add up with your tribe!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I've used Rocco Classic successfully. All meat varieties suit Heidi best. Tried the Sensitive but Classic was better for her.
I prefer Lukullus . I could mingle in a bit of the Venison but it didn't wasn't as good as Rocco for her.

Butchers Tripe cans are similar to Rocco and no nasties (I emailed them). You can buy mixed packs but I found the original blue and yellow cans best. More meat for your money and less jelly. Still good value at 60p x 400g.


----------



## Hunter T

Lilylass said:


> I see the Rocco's on offer at £7.99 for 6 x 800g cans do def worth a try at that price!
> 
> Once you've tried them & know they like it, the bulk packs are really great value
> 
> Do you have the Zooplus loyalty discount?
> 
> If not, def worth dropping their customer service an email & asking (you buy a discount - mine's just renewed & I paid £5.99 for 5% off all orders for 3 years so costs £2 / yr & I generally save that in the 1st order!) It would def add up with your tribe!


Already have it 
Unfortunately we've had a bit of bad luck recently. One of our dogs managed to pierce her eye , on some brambles in the garden and caused herself some hefty damage. This in turn left us with a rather hefty bill. On top of that we have our little stray cat, which lives out the front of the house, and is clearing 400g tin of food a day to herself. So as you can imagine dealing with all that, I wanted to look at the food situation and just try and get the best deal possible without sacrificing too much on the quality, especially this month as its became a perfect storm scenario as we will run out of everything (wet food, dry food, cat litter) just before xmas. 
On side note just wanted to say that you guys have done brilliantly to bring that list together of foods. It has certainly been a real eye opener. Its funny how you think certain foods are top notch only to find out otherwise. So far doggy wise, we'll be trying skinners duck & rice, lukillus, & rocco. The cat front is looking like smilla and/or bozita along with the usual porta 21. It definitely great to have a forum like this and can only say once again thankyou


----------



## Lilylass

Hunter T said:


> Already have it
> Unfortunately we've had a bit of bad luck recently. One of our dogs managed to pierce her eye , on some brambles in the garden and caused herself some hefty damage. This in turn left us with a rather hefty bill. On top of that we have our little stray cat, which lives out the front of the house, and is clearing 400g tin of food a day to herself. So as you can imagine dealing with all that, I wanted to look at the food situation and just try and get the best deal possible without sacrificing too much on the quality, especially this month as its became a perfect storm scenario as we will run out of everything (wet food, dry food, cat litter) just before xmas.
> On side note just wanted to say that you guys have done brilliantly to bring that list together of foods. It has certainly been a real eye opener. Its funny how you think certain foods are top notch only to find out otherwise. So far doggy wise, we'll be trying skinners duck & rice, lukillus, & rocco. The cat front is looking like smilla and/or bozita along with the usual porta 21. It definitely great to have a forum like this and can only say once again thankyou


Clever marketing!

It can make anything look great!

Let us know how you get on with the foods!

Re cats - smila goes down well with many as does animonda (but this is quite high in offal so doesn't suit them all) Bozita cans are nicer than the packs!


----------



## VickynHolly

Green and wilds, trout








Lilys Kitchen Venison and Wild Boar


----------



## Westie Mum

VickynHolly said:


> Green and wilds, trout
> View attachment 291794
> 
> Lilys Kitchen Venison and Wild Boar
> View attachment 291795


The trout looks good ... shame it has duck in or I'd have that too!

Interestingly their food contains yeast, which will be interesting to see if Oscar shows a reaction or not !


----------



## VickynHolly

Barking heads fish-n-delish. This food smells lovely and fishy, and it is not sloppy!. I will be buying it again.


----------



## Westie Mum

@VickynHolly that certainly looks better than the tray variety !


----------



## VickynHolly

Westie Mum said:


> @VickynHolly that certainly looks better than the tray variety !


Never brought the trays, plus the tins are £3 cheaper as well


----------



## SDPetcare

The Barking heads trays have been replaced by the tins so are being phased out. Also the Green and Wilds wet foods have been discontinued.


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> The Barking heads trays have been replaced by the tins so are being phased out. Also the Green and Wilds wet foods have been discontinued.


Yeah i was wondering about the Green & Wilds as they only have 2 flavours out of the 4 now showing on their website. I did receive an email from them the other day to say they are keeping the salmon one on special offer. I think it was £10 something a tray so very good value! The stuff i purchased has expiry dates of 2018 on it too.

I may order some more once ive opened one to see what its like


----------



## magpie

Can anyone recommend any decent, low fat wet foods at all? I don't think I'm likely to find anything that is free from everything Harley is allergic to, but I thought that once he is eating normally again after his bout of pancreatitis last week, I might try him with some wet foods and see how his allergies are with it.

He's doing well with mostly dry food with just a small spoonful of wet at the moment, but the wet foods we have in are all a bit too high in fat really.


----------



## SDPetcare

I'm in my shop at the moment and have looked at some packets for you. Burns Penlan pouches fat content ranges from 1.5 to 3.5%


----------



## SixStar

magpie said:


> Can anyone recommend any decent, low fat wet foods at all? I don't think I'm likely to find anything that is free from everything Harley is allergic to, but I thought that once he is eating normally again after his bout of pancreatitis last week, I might try him with some wet foods and see how his allergies are with it.
> 
> He's doing well with mostly dry food with just a small spoonful of wet at the moment, but the wet foods we have in are all a bit too high in fat really.


Naturediet fish, Arden Grange Partners sensitive, Burns Penlan all flavours, Hi-Life Spoil Me all flavours, Applaws all flavours (in the complementary cat & dog ranges), Chappie, Pets At Home AVA Weight Management, Wainwrights tuna pouches, Butchers lean & tasty.

Obviously I don't know if they suit his allergies, but they're all the wets I've found with an ok fat content (3% & under) for my pancreatitis boy.


----------



## magpie

SixStar said:


> Naturediet fish, Arden Grange Partners sensitive, Burns Penlan all flavours, Hi-Life Spoil Me all flavours, Applaws all flavours (in the complementary cat & dog ranges), Chappie, Pets At Home AVA Weight Management, Wainwrights tuna pouches, Butchers lean & tasty.
> 
> Obviously I don't know if they suit his allergies, but they're all the wets I've found with an ok fat content (3% & under) for my pancreatitis boy.


Thank you so much, that's fab  I just want some options to try him with, as I think I'd rather at least try a food that has something in he is allergic to and see if it affects him, rather than continue with higher fat foods.


----------



## SixStar

magpie said:


> Thank you so much, that's fab  I just want some options to try him with, as I think I'd rather at least try a food that has something in he is allergic to and see if it affects him, rather than continue with higher fat foods.


You're welcome, I hope you can find something that suits.

Yes absolutely, I would avoid higher fat at all costs. My boy had an attack of acute pancreatitis rather than chronic, and most literature I've read seems to suggest that dogs can go back onto their normal diet after recovery from the acute form, rather than needing a lifelong dietary change, such as the case with chronic cases. But I just can't bear to do it, Ozzy will be staying on low fat food for life. He was so desperately ill and I'll never risk anything that could lead to a relapse. I'm just lucky that he's a foodie and doesn't have allergies.

Do you know what Harley's blood result was? i.e. ., how 'bad' he was?


----------



## magpie

SixStar said:


> You're welcome, I hope you can find something that suits.
> 
> Yes absolutely, I would avoid higher fat at all costs. My boy had an attack of acute pancreatitis rather than chronic, and most literature I've read seems to suggest that dogs can go back onto their normal diet after recovery from the acute form, rather than needing a lifelong dietary change, such as the case with chronic cases. But I just can't bear to do it, Ozzy will be staying on low fat food for life. He was so desperately ill and I'll never risk anything that could lead to a relapse. I'm just lucky that he's a foodie and doesn't have allergies.
> 
> Do you know what Harley's blood result was? i.e. ., how 'bad' he was?


No, I didn't think to ask to be honest. I know they did a snap test, which I assume was a cPL test, and they said that his pancreas looked 'very' inflamed on the ultrasound, but that's all I know.

I feel the same, I'd much rather change his diet that than risk him going through that again.


----------



## icklemunch

Hi.
Is there a rating on the Harringtons grain free wet? I can't seem to find it?

Looking for a topper for Murphy's kibble (simpsons 80/20) and as most of the supermarkets sell it will be easy to get hold of.

Thank you.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Hi.
> Is there a rating on the Harringtons grain free wet? I can't seem to find it?
> 
> Looking for a topper for Murphy's kibble (simpsons 80/30) and as most of the supermarkets sell it will be easy to get hold of.
> 
> Thank you.


We have used it when its been on offer at Morrisons .....tbh its the same as all the grain free trays out there (so yes its good), but overpriced IMO as wainwrights, forthglade etc are cheaper.


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> We have used it when its been on offer at Morrisons .....tbh its the same as all the grain free trays out there (so yes its good), but overpriced IMO as wainwrights, forthglade etc are cheaper.


Thank you. I get his simpsons from zooplus so will probs go for forthglade. Does it matter if i use different brands? Dont have to introduce gradually like i would his kibble?


----------



## Westie Mum

Unless he has a major sensitive tummy then he should be fine especially as you are using it as a topper (the main part of his food remains the same with his kibble).

Mine get about 20 different brands which i swap all the time and they eat wet on its own with no adverse reactions to swapping and changing. Yet they still cant handle multi protein foods - odd dogs i have! 

If you are ordering from zooplus there are loads of different wets on there. I stock up with whatever is on offer really as long as its decent.


----------



## Lilylass

icklemunch said:


> Thank you. I get his simpsons from zooplus so will probs go for forthglade. Does it matter if i use different brands? Dont have to introduce gradually like i would his kibble?


Agree with @Westie Mum if his tummy is generally OK you should be fine with different toppers in rotation

Even Maisie (who has a nightmare tum!) is fine with having her rotation of wets changed each can / tray - as long as I stick with the same basic ingredients (ie chicken / rice / butternut squash / sweet potato etc) - but I do alway introduce a new one gradually until I know she's OK with it - and similarly any kibble change is done over a period of a couple of weeks


----------



## Lilylass

Can anyone post a photo of the Step up to Naturals wet please?

@Milliepoochie ? (Not sure who else is using the wet)

Thinking of trying it with the 20% off but would like an idea of consistency - is it like WW or denser like NM etc?

TIA


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> Can anyone post a photo of the Step up to Naturals wet please?
> 
> @Milliepoochie ? (Not sure who else is using the wet)
> 
> Thinking of trying it with the 20% off but would like an idea of consistency - is it like WW or denser like NM etc?
> 
> TIA


Here you go 
First ones fish & chicken, second chicken & tripe
Both are pretty firm. Seem a bit 'drier' than WW if that makes sense


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Here you go
> First ones fish & chicken, second chicken & tripe
> Both are pretty firm. Seem a bit 'drier' than WW if that makes sense
> 
> View attachment 294378
> 
> 
> View attachment 294377


Thanks  funnily enough i nearly tagged you as well!

That looks good  we find the WW a bit wet!


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Here you go
> First ones fish & chicken, second chicken & tripe
> Both are pretty firm. Seem a bit 'drier' than WW if that makes sense
> 
> View attachment 294378


Picked up some chicken & fish this morning so fingers crossed


----------



## Lilylass

Lilylass said:


> Picked up some chicken & fish this morning so fingers crossed


Was a hit with madam  while the chicken & fish kibble smells of roast chicken  sadly for me the wet smells of fish  (ashamed to admit I can struggle with fish in the mornings!)


----------



## icklemunch

Lilylass said:


> Was a hit with madam  while the chicken & fish kibble smells of roast chicken  sadly for me the wet smells of fish  (ashamed to admit I can struggle with fish in the mornings!)


Where is the naturals from please? Mine adores tripe so liking the sound of the chicken and tripe. Thanks


----------



## Lilylass

icklemunch said:


> Where is the naturals from please? Mine adores tripe so liking the sound of the chicken and tripe. Thanks


Pets at Home 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/merch-groups/step-up-adult

Only £4.79 for 6 cans which is great

if you pick up their magazine there's a 20% off voucher inside  (valid until end Feb so plenty time to try a pack & pop back to get a few if they like it!)


----------



## icklemunch

Lilylass said:


> Pets at Home
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/merch-groups/step-up-adult
> 
> Only £4.79 for 6 cans which is great
> 
> if you pick up their magazine there's a 20% off voucher inside  (valid until end Feb so plenty time to try a pack & pop back to get a few if they like it!)


Thank you ☺


----------



## Westie Mum

Email from Billy & Margot ..... for anyone who uses it

@BlueJay (cause you missed out last time!)

*50% off Tins of Fish or Puppy wet food (395g)This week...*

*Offer Code: janwetfood50**
*(* just redeem this code at checkout)*


----------



## Westie Mum

Hmmmm odd, email said white fish and puppy tins. Their facebook page says ALL tins !

JANUARY OFFER! 
We are offering a mouthwatering 50% off all our 395g Wet Food from Friday 6th Jan - Sunday 15th Jan. 
Use the code: janwetfood50 at the checkout to redeem the discount. Only available at https://www.billyandmargot.com/online-shop/shop/


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm odd, email said white fish and puppy tins. Their facebook page says ALL tins !
> 
> JANUARY OFFER!
> We are offering a mouthwatering 50% off all our 395g Wet Food from Friday 6th Jan - Sunday 15th Jan.
> Use the code: janwetfood50 at the checkout to redeem the discount. Only available at https://www.billyandmargot.com/online-shop/shop/


OMG ..... really supposed to not be buying anything else this month - but that's a fantastic offer!

She loves it  and at £1 / can - really can't be ignored .... can it?


----------



## evel-lin

Urgh my monthly food budget ticks over on the 16th, how irritating lol


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> OMG ..... really supposed to not be buying anything else this month - but that's a fantastic offer!
> 
> She loves it  and at £1 / can - really can't be ignored .... can it?


I'm trying to work out where I'm putting it all but mine love it and 50% off is too good to miss!

Waves to @BlueJay ...... you seen this ?


----------



## BlueJay

*buys them all*
Fanks


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> *buys them all*
> Fanks


Leave some for me, I haven't ordered yet lol


----------



## evel-lin

Woo had £10 left over from our supermarket shop so I've got 7 cans on the way to try


----------



## SixStar

I first saw this in the feed warehouse a couple of months ago. Was there again the other day and took a pic. Anyone gonna be brave enough to try it? :Bag


----------



## Team_Trouble

SixStar said:


> I first saw this in the feed warehouse a couple of months ago. Was there again the other day and took a pic. Anyone gonna be brave enough to try it? :Bag


Might give it a try myself, not sure I'd give it to Oliver!


----------



## SixStar

KatieandOliver said:


> Might give it a try myself, not sure I'd give it to Oliver!


They had a whole range. Lancashire hotpot, fish pie, cottage pie... sure there were others, they all sounded very tasty! The curry just tickled me though


----------



## Westie Mum

Will have to have a look next time we go to the place OH gets his fish from as they sell lovejoys ..... not sure about curry & dogs bums though


----------



## Westie Mum

I think I could eat a Lancashire hot pot myself right now


----------



## evel-lin

They all sound nice apart from the curry one, not sure how it would come out the other end :Vomit


----------



## icklemunch

Zooplus are doing 20% off forthglade and Lilly's kitchen


----------



## OrangeSunrise

Hi Guys,
What is your opinion on the homemade dog meals? I think they are a much healthier alternative to the canned food, however a friend of mine who has cats warned me that the canned and the dry animal food contain many essential supplements like vitamins, minerals, etc. and by giving homemade food I might harm my dog's heath.
What do you guys think?
Cheers


----------



## BlueJay

OrangeSunrise said:


> Hi Guys,
> What is your opinion on the homemade dog meals? I think they are a much healthier alternative to the canned food, however a friend of mine who has cats warned me that the canned and the dry animal food contain many essential supplements like vitamins, minerals, etc. and by giving homemade food I might harm my dog's heath.
> What do you guys think?
> Cheers


Yes, if you dont feed appropriate meals you could very easily be giving your dog an unbalanced, nutritionally insufficient diet.


----------



## Lilylass

OrangeSunrise said:


> Hi Guys,
> What is your opinion on the homemade dog meals? I think they are a much healthier alternative to the canned food, however a friend of mine who has cats warned me that the canned and the dry animal food contain many essential supplements like vitamins, minerals, etc. and by giving homemade food I might harm my dog's heath.
> What do you guys think?
> Cheers


Agree with your friend 

Very difficult to get everything required & in the right quantities in home cooked

What have you got against good quality canned or kibble?


----------



## Gemmaa

I saw an (empty) fridge in Tesco this morning, going to be stocking FreshPet
https://freshpet.com/uk/


----------



## Westie Mum

Feelwells now doing wet food .... they are launching at Crufts So will pick some up!

http://shop.feelwells.co.uk/complete-wet-food-58-c.asp


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Feelwells now doing wet food .... they are launching at Crufts So will pick some up!
> 
> http://shop.feelwells.co.uk/complete-wet-food-58-c.asp


mmmm she loved their Venison sticks!

Do they come in other sizes?

'afraid those piddly little trays are completely hopeless for those of us with medium / large dogs (and I'd be delighted if you can tell them that when you're at crufts!  ) - they are very, very expensive .... (it you compare to the likes of even B+M which are £2 for a 395g can)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> mmmm she loved their Venison sticks!
> 
> Do they come in other sizes?
> 
> 'afraid those piddly little trays are completely hopeless for those of us with medium / large dogs (and I'd be delighted if you can tell them that when you're at crufts!  ) - they are very, very expensive .... (it you compare to the likes of even B+M which are £2 for a 395g can)


Only seems to be that size at the moment but if they sell well, maybe they'll do more!

Will get some to try as should be cheaper at Crufts.

Meant to say .... single protein so great for us! And 94% meat which is a fair bit higher than most.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Only seems to be that size at the moment but if they sell well, maybe they'll do more!
> 
> Will get some to try as should be cheaper at Crufts.
> 
> Meant to say .... single protein so great for us! And 94% meat which is a fair bit higher than most.


It's over £9 / kg - sorry but that is just ridiculous for a dog food!

Look at some of the others - B+M for example is only just over £2.50 / kg & NM CH range is about £3.80 / kg

At that much meat content, you might as well buy a chicken or duck (or whatever flavour it is) - a whole duck is about 1/2 the price / kg!

Not sure who they think will feed that except as a very occasional treat - even for those with small dogs!


----------



## Westie Mum

£1.36 a tray. Lily's kitchen is £1 a tray but lower meat content. 

I wouldn't buy them as a main food at £1.36 but £1 a tray I would. If they can't sell them then they'll either reduce the price or have plenty of offers on !


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> £1.36 a tray. Lily's kitchen is £1 a tray but lower meat content.
> 
> I wouldn't buy them as a main food at £1.36 but £1 a tray I would. If they can't sell them then they'll either reduce the price or have plenty of offers on !


£1.36 for a 400g tray definitely - absolutely no way for a piddly little 150g tray (nor would I pay £1 for one!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> £1.36 for a 400g tray definitely - absolutely no way for a piddly little 150g tray (nor would I pay £1 for one!)


But at £1 a tray it's about the same x 2 as a can of Billy&Margot, Simpsons, Nose2tails, Lilys Kitchen, etc which at full price are £2.00-£2.49 a tin.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> But at £1 a tray it's about the same x 2 as a can of Billy&Margot, Simpsons, Nose2tails, Lilys Kitchen, etc which at full price are £2.00-£2.49 a tin.


Personally I've never paid more than £1.60 / 400g can - and can't see that I ever would

£1.6 for 400g = £4 / kg

£1 for 150g = £6.66 / kg

Substantial difference - and not worth it imho with the other quality stuff that's around at the £4 / kg and under mark

If I wanted to feed close to 100% meat, I'd buy a chicken (circa £2.50 / kg)


----------



## Westie Mum

Not going to be much cheaper at a Crufts ..... 

"At Crufts they will be £1.50 each or 4 for £5" 

Obviously I prefer to stock up when offers are on to reduce prices but I have many times paid full prices. 

I think though tbh, with small dogs the price isn't so much of an issue as obviously they eat so much less, plus feeding other stuff like wainwright, forthglade etc brings the overall monthly costs down.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Not going to be much cheaper at a Crufts .....
> 
> "At Crufts they will be £1.50 each or 4 for £5"
> 
> Obviously I prefer to stock up when offers are on to reduce prices but I have many times paid full prices.
> 
> I think though tbh, with small dogs the price isn't so much of an issue as obviously they eat so much less, plus feeding other stuff like wainwright, forthglade etc brings the overall monthly costs down.


Agreed to a point - but I personally hate to feel I'm being ripped off - which I do at those prices

It shouldn't be more expensive than buying a whole chicken or duck or whatever it is

Maybe a sore point atm as lily's kitchen have discontinued their 400g cans of cat food AND reduced the tray sizes to 85g (so no chance of 2 meals from 1 tray) - which has made them completely unaffordable for anyone with multiple pets 

I really don't understand why manufacturers are willing to decrease their customer base / exclude large %s of owners (whether those with multiple cats or larger dogs!)


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Agreed to a point - but I personally hate to feel I'm being ripped off - which I do at those prices
> 
> It shouldn't be more expensive than buying a whole chicken or duck or whatever it is
> 
> Maybe a sore point atm as lily's kitchen have discontinued their 400g cans of cat food AND reduced the tray sizes to 85g (so no chance of 2 meals from 1 tray) - which has made them completely unaffordable for anyone with multiple pets
> 
> I really don't understand why manufacturers are willing to decrease their customer base / exclude large %s of owners (whether those with multiple cats or larger dogs!)


Sadly once you have raised 4 kids and had multiple pets you are used to being ripped off (The cost of holidays double, if not triple during the school holidays!)

Yeah not really sure why LK would discontinue the tins, seems an odd move, unless they are planning on introducing something new maybe.


----------



## Gemmaa

New one from Naturo


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Sadly once you have raised 4 kids and had multiple pets you are used to being ripped off (The cost of holidays double, if not triple during the school holidays!)
> 
> Yeah not really sure why LK would discontinue the tins, seems an odd move, unless they are planning on introducing something new maybe.


No such luck (LK) - I contacted them and they said that as the average cat owning household only has 1 cat it made sense to make only trays for single meals

I asked where they got their info from (I only actually know 1 person in RL who has only 1 cat!) - and they quoted a pet owner survey ..... which surveys 4000 people each year - I replied and said I hardly felt that 4000 out of a population of 60+ million was a very representative sample!

Even if they'd gone to 200g cans it would've suited more people

Apparently some of the brands on Zoo+ look like they're headed the same way and are binning the 400g & 200g cans in favour of 85g single meals  - they're just far too expensive if you have multiple pets

Personally, I won't pay rip off prices - whether dog or cat food - they just lose my custom


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> No such luck (LK) - I contacted them and they said that as the average cat owning household only has 1 cat it made sense to make only trays for single meals
> 
> I asked where they got their info from (I only actually know 1 person in RL who has only 1 cat!) - and they quoted a pet owner survey ..... which surveys 4000 people each year - I replied and said I hardly felt that 4000 out of a population of 60+ million was a very representative sample!
> 
> Even if they'd gone to 200g cans it would've suited more people
> 
> Apparently some of the brands on Zoo+ look like they're headed the same way and are binning the 400g & 200g cans in favour of 85g single meals  - they're just far too expensive if you have multiple pets
> 
> Personally, I won't pay rip off prices - whether dog or cat food - they just lose my custom


Clearly they haven't heard of the expression "crazy cat lady" (not calling you one lol) loads of people have multiples!


----------



## Lilylass

Gemmaa said:


> New one from Naturo


Picked up a couple of cans of this today - delighted to see they've started doing a chicken one as none of the other really suited her

Fingers crossed - it looks good! (and delighted it's a can as much prefer them to trays lol!


----------



## Lilylass

Also picked up a couple of the chicken ones of the new Butchers Choice

http://www.butcherspetcare.co.uk/product-list/butchers-choice-plastic-tray/

(sadly a tray but heyho!)


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh now confused!

Just spied these on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Naturo-Food-Adult-Chicken-Lamb/dp/B0113QBBXO?th=1

I've never seen a chicken & rice in a tray before - has anyone else come across it or is this new too?


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Also picked up a couple of the chicken ones of the new Butchers Choice
> 
> http://www.butcherspetcare.co.uk/product-list/butchers-choice-plastic-tray/
> 
> (sadly a tray but heyho!)


Interesting. These are new ?

Tbh I've never looked at Butchers Choice before but the ingredients look ok!



Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh now confused!
> 
> Just spied these on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Naturo-Food-Adult-Chicken-Lamb/dp/B0113QBBXO?th=1
> 
> I've never seen a chicken & rice in a tray before - has anyone else come across it or is this new too?


Haven't seen them before .... but do many new things coming out its hard to keep up!


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Interesting. These are new ?
> 
> Tbh I've never looked at Butchers Choice before but the ingredients look ok!
> 
> Haven't seen them before .... but do many new things coming out its hard to keep up!


Think the Butchers is fairly new - certainly the 1st time I've noticed it (and I do tend to look at their section as I'll often pick up a can of tripe mix for the rescue's bag)

Will post a pic when I open it but will be a few days as just opened a big can of Lukullus this morning

The Naturo chicken tray must surely be new too or I'm sure I'd have seen it - I've def seen the other flavours on Amazon before

I can't believe how many new foods have come out - it's great 

I remember when I had just 2 or 3 wets that I could be absolutely sure she was OK with - and I don't even use them anymore as there's now so much choice - even limited to chicken & fish as protein sources 

Very happy there's also now a good range that I can get easily (Tesco, Amazon etc)


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Clearly they haven't heard of the expression "crazy cat lady" (not calling you one lol) loads of people have multiples!


LOL missed this!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Think the Butchers is fairly new - certainly the 1st time I've noticed it (and I do tend to look at their section as I'll often pick up a can of tripe mix for the rescue's bag)
> 
> Will post a pic when I open it but will be a few days as just opened a big can of Lukullus this morning
> 
> The Naturo chicken tray must surely be new too or I'm sure I'd have seen it - I've def seen the other flavours on Amazon before
> 
> I can't believe how many new foods have come out - it's great
> 
> I remember when I had just 2 or 3 wets that I could be absolutely sure she was OK with - and I don't even use them anymore as there's now so much choice - even limited to chicken & fish as protein sources
> 
> Very happy there's also now a good range that I can get easily (Tesco, Amazon etc)


A pic would be fab !

Yep really good there is such a selection now 

Even our Asda has started to stock the Harrington trays so I can actually get a decent food in town, which I've never been able to do before! I'd imagine they'd stock the Butchers too eventually.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I got some Freshpet meat the other day from Tesco. Went down very well with my lot & I thought it smelled quite delicious to be honest 

Everyone seen the Spring limited edition Forthglade? Hoping to pick some up at Crufts next weekend 



Gemmaa said:


> New one from Naturo


Mine have been enjoying the Naturo lately.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Everyone seen the Spring limited edition Forthglade? Hoping to pick some up at Crufts next weekend


Got some coming with my Ocado shopping tomorrow


----------



## Westie Mum

Opened the forthglade today - same usual quality. Went down well!


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Opened the forthglade today - same usual quality. Went down well!
> 
> View attachment 302412
> 
> 
> View attachment 302413
> 
> 
> View attachment 302414


That looks good enough to eat myself!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> That looks good enough to eat myself!


Smells quite nice, not dog food like .... but I don't eat lamb so I'll give it a miss myself lol


----------



## Lilylass

Butchers Choice - this is the chicken one

Grain free & single protein foods which I know is useful for some










Seems to have gone down well 

£1 / pack makes it great value & can see me using again as there doesn't appear to be too much potato in (4% listed) & very handy being able to get at the supermarket 

ETA thinking about it - very similar consistency wise to Billy & Margot


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Butchers Choice - this is the chicken one
> 
> Grain free & single protein foods which I know is useful for some


Can't see much veg ?

Be a handy one to be able to pick up at supermarkets though as I'd imagine most will stock it.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Can't see much veg ?
> 
> Be a handy one to be able to pick up at supermarkets though as I'd imagine most will stock it.


Maybe just the way it was lying in the photo - Def chunks of veg


----------



## BlueJay

Lilylass said:


> Butchers Choice - this is the chicken one
> 
> Grain free & single protein foods which I know is useful for some
> 
> View attachment 302531
> 
> 
> Seems to have gone down well
> 
> £1 / pack makes it great value & can see me using again as there doesn't appear to be too much potato in (4% listed) & very handy being able to get at the supermarket
> 
> ETA thinking about it - very similar consistency wise to Billy & Margot


Did you smoosh it up or does it come chunky like that?


----------



## Lilylass

BlueJay said:


> Did you smoosh it up or does it come chunky like that?


It was all nice & smooth until I smooshed it!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> Maybe just the way it was lying in the photo - Def chunks of veg


Will pick a couple up at Crufts as seen they are "launching" it there.


----------



## Lilylass

Westie Mum said:


> Will pick a couple up at Crufts as seen they are "launching" it there.


You can tell them you've come to the stall as I recommended it .... a discount code would be nice!


----------



## Westie Mum

Lilylass said:


> You can tell them you've come to the stall as I recommended it .... a discount code would be nice!


I'll let you know about any discount code's don't worry!


----------



## Westie Mum

Forthglade has 20% off ....

Simply enter your code at the checkout
*crufts2017*
Don't miss out - offer ends at midnight on the 31st March 2017

^^^^ @Dogloverlou ... if you wanted the spring lamb. Although seen zoo+ now have it instock aswell.


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> Forthglade has 20% off ....
> 
> Simply enter your code at the checkout
> *crufts2017*
> Don't miss out - offer ends at midnight on the 31st March 2017
> 
> ^^^^ @Dogloverlou ... if you wanted the spring lamb. Although seen zoo+ now have it instock aswell.


Maybe i totally missed it, but where is the forthgade 20% off please?


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Maybe i totally missed it, but where is the forthgade 20% off please?


Already spoke to you in PM 

but for anyone else wondering - the 20% off is from Forthglade's own website.


----------



## hackertime

Westie Mum said:


> Opened the forthglade today - same usual quality. Went down well!
> 
> View attachment 302412
> 
> 
> View attachment 302413
> 
> 
> View attachment 302414


After seeing your post I thought I'd give the boys a treat, ,,hacker was drooling when i started dishing it up. I got the lamb, duck and turkey version as well as it was on offer in tesco for a £1.00 per tray.....where is the best place to buy usually. X


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Forthglade has 20% off ....
> 
> Simply enter your code at the checkout
> *crufts2017*
> Don't miss out - offer ends at midnight on the 31st March 2017
> 
> ^^^^ @Dogloverlou ... if you wanted the spring lamb. Although seen zoo+ now have it instock aswell.


Sorry, just seen this.

I did end up ordering a pack from their website with the discount code  Good to see Zooplus are stocking it now too as when I checked last they wasn't.


----------



## Westie Mum

hackertime said:


> After seeing your post I thought I'd give the boys a treat, ,,hacker was drooling when i started dishing it up. I got the lamb, duck and turkey version as well as it was on offer in tesco for a £1.00 per tray.....where is the best place to buy usually. X


I usually stock pile when there are offers on. Either from Forthglade direct, Zooplus, Berriewood.


----------



## BlueJay

If anyone feeds WWGF, they are on offer online; 2x 24 packs for £35... so like 73p per tray


----------



## henry

BlueJay said:


> If anyone feeds WWGF, they are on offer online; 2x 24 packs for £35... so like 73p per tray


And you can use your VIP vouchers as well, making it an even better buy.


----------



## Jazzybird

henry said:


> And you can use your VIP vouchers as well, making it an even better buy.


Just received my VIP vouchers from P&H. But the 2 for £35 offer T&Cs clearly say "7. Promotion cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers including VIP vouchers". Not ordered yet but that's disappointing because its a great offer.


----------



## BlueJay

Jazzybird said:


> Just received my VIP vouchers from P&H. But the 2 for £35 offer T&Cs clearly say "7. Promotion cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers including VIP vouchers". Not ordered yet but that's disappointing because its a great offer.


Might be worth a try anyways; the generic vouchers often go through 

....and if they dont work online, you can get the online offer via order in store, then use vouchers when paying for it at the till


----------



## henry

Jazzybird said:


> Just received my VIP vouchers from P&H. But the 2 for £35 offer T&Cs clearly say "7. Promotion cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers including VIP vouchers". Not ordered yet but that's disappointing because its a great offer.


I know it says that, but mine worked and I bought online and instore.


----------



## VickynHolly

Monster pet supplies have a good offer on natures menu country hunter venison, other flavours also on offer but not as good as this one.
https://www.monsterpetsupplies.co.u...hunter-meals-dog-can-venison-blueberries-600g


----------



## VickynHolly

Forgot to say if you go down to the 6 600g tins you save 56% so you pay £7.13, normally pay between £13-£15.


----------



## SixStar

Anyone know of any good low protein wet? Under 5%. Jake has been diagnosed with CKD. 

I've put him on Nutriment low purine & phosphorus with some added sweet potato and white rice. He likes it, but just looking for things to vary it up a bit really. He's diabetic also, so I'm not keen on heavy carb but I need to add it to keep protein down a bit whilst filling him up. Blood glucose has been stable at least, so that's good. 

Treat suggestions welcome too! He's been having the Tribal peanut butter & coconut biscuits which are low protein and the Soopa dried fruit chews.


----------



## BlueJay

Rinti and Animonda both do a renal diet 
The Burns pouches are under 5% too, except the egg one
Hermanns fishy one is 5.5%


----------



## SixStar

BlueJay said:


> Rinti and Animonda both do a renal diet
> The Burns pouches are under 5% too, except the egg one
> Hermanns fishy one is 5.5%


Fab, thanks


----------



## icklemunch

20% off Forthglade at Zooplus


----------



## Dogloverlou

Lily's Kitchen have a new recipe out, but as a 'special' edition I think for their birthday surprise gifts which are horribly over priced IMO. But some here might be interested - https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/products/dog/all/item/birthday-surprise-for-dogs


----------



## BlueJay

Good gravy, you could give your dog a real steak for that!


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Good gravy, you could give your dog a real steak for that!


Right? It's a bit much for a tin of meat and a small packet of treats which bought separately are much cheaper than a tenner! So really you're paying for the pretty packaging & the card?


----------



## icklemunch

Forthglade have brought out a new wet grain free selection:

Duck and Venison with green beans and apricots.
Beef and Wild Boar with root veg and apple.
Turkey and Goose with pumpkin and cranberries.


----------



## Jazzybird

A Forthglade grain free question for anybody clever. Currently feeding a mix of Forthglade grain free wet with Autarky grain free turkey to our 25kg Lab. But what amount of wet is equivalent to the dry food? The feeding guide says 330g of dry so if I mix half a 395g tray (say 198g of wet) how much to reduce the 330g by?


----------



## lullabydream

Jazzybird said:


> A Forthglade grain free question for anybody clever. Currently feeding a mix of Forthglade grain free wet with Autarky grain free turkey to our 25kg Lab. But what amount of wet is equivalent to the dry food? The feeding guide says 330g of dry so if I mix half a 395g tray (say 198g of wet) how much to reduce the 330g by?


I always go by wet is usually double the amount of kibble...but lily's kitchen says different...it's a pdf..and am sure it says reduce dry food by 1/3.... apologises if you can find it on the website..

So for example if I feed Cleo wet food and dry... she's a chi so it's small amounts sorry... She has 40g of wet and 20g of kibble per day. Cleo will not touch raw...so on raw feeding days...which last about 2 weeks she's on 40g kibble. She always maintains, has as variety of kibble, and a variety of wet that are on par I would say.

I always feel less than recommended too...and food is very much dependent on dog in question.


----------



## ladyisla

I am kicking myself. The vet suggested Heidi go on a fish based food to see if it clears her skin up. She was on Naturediet chicken mainly, sometimes chicken and turkey. She has eaten this since she was a puppy and it has suited her so well. I naively assumed I could just switch her on to the fish version so ordered a case of 18. She has had the fish one in the past but it was before they changed their packaging etc so a long time ago now. 

Anyway, gave her some two nights ago mixed with the old flavour. She ate a bit but wasn't wild about it. A few hours later she threw up but poo was as firm as it usually is on ND the following morning. Yesterday I gave her a bit more and she ate it all with gusto but I came home from work to discover she'd been sick again, bringing up mostly undigested ND.  i mixed the tiniest bit in last night with the chicken one and she even threw some of that up in the early hours. 

I'm not sure want to give her anymore as it obviously isn't going to suit her. She is absolutely fine in herself, and not been sick since I last gave her it. Now I've got 17 trays of it I can't return because I've used one. 

Hmm.


----------



## Westie Mum

50% off Billy & Margot at Zooplus ......










@BlueJay


----------



## MaggiesMom

Anyone tried Spencers Deli? Maggie had some last week and loved it!

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...s-156g?orderBy=1&fa=||price_GBP%3A%5B0+50%5D#

She also loves this one, Charlie Little, they do small tins and pots.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Charlie+Little%22#


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum22

SixStar said:


> After updating the dry food Index (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html) some time ago, I've finally got round to updating this one too! The way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> Like the dry food listings, I've based the below information on a *25kg* adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are "middle of the road" foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar - or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​


What do you think of Barking Heads 'Fat Dog Slim'?


SixStar said:


> After updating the dry food Index (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html) some time ago, I've finally got round to updating this one too! The way I have done it this time enables me to add new foods to the first block of info, rather than adding them onto the end of the thread, which keeps everything in one place :thumbup:
> 
> Like the dry food listings, I've based the below information on a *25kg* adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and it's as accurate as I can possibly make it - bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green - these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are "middle of the road" foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red - these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar - or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> *I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
> Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't.
> I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​


What do you think of Barking Heads 'Fat Dog Slim' wet food?
Thought I'd try my boys on it but I'm a little concerned at the amount of offal that's in it? Made little Bluey quite windy


----------



## Claire Diss

Can I please ask for some advice. My dog as much as I love her drives me mad with food, we have tried All sorts I would prefer her to just have kibble and kibble alone but she actually likes wet food. Which would you recommend for a Labrador cross Patterdale. She is 15 months old, not keen on fish or chicken in dog food unless it's our chicken of course. And if you give them wet dog is that all there get would you give them any kibble at all. At the mo she is having Gentle cold compressed small bite biscuits, with a bit of the gentle protein meat, but she isn't that keen. Thank you in advance


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

My dogs only eat kibble if it's James Wellbeloved Turkey and Veg grainfree and I have to mix it with James Wellbeloved Turkey and rice wet food or the new one I've listed above but it's got to be warmed for 20 seconds in the microwave! Otherwise they love fresh fish, chicken breast (boiled) mash potatoes and carrots or just boiled chicken!
Processed dog food other than that they won't touch , even if they've not eaten anything!
I can't do raw as Denzil won't eat anything that's not cooked, since his meningitis.
Also kibble alone makes him too constipated.
Our vet says giving


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Sorry my phone listed it before I knew it!
Our vet recommended a mix of half kibble and half wet food.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Westie Mum said:


> 50% off Billy & Margot at Zooplus ......
> 
> View attachment 318333
> 
> 
> @BlueJay


Is it good this stuff? Looking for a decent wet food for my boys. Got some Barking Heads stuff but it looks disgusting full of offal


----------



## Westie Mum

Claire Diss said:


> Can I please ask for some advice. My dog as much as I love her drives me mad with food, we have tried All sorts I would prefer her to just have kibble and kibble alone but she actually likes wet food. Which would you recommend for a Labrador cross Patterdale. She is 15 months old, not keen on fish or chicken in dog food unless it's our chicken of course. And if you give them wet dog is that all there get would you give them any kibble at all. At the mo she is having Gentle cold compressed small bite biscuits, with a bit of the gentle protein meat, but she isn't that keen. Thank you in advance


Mine prefer wet food so that's what they get!

You could try giving more meat with less kibble, but if she's being fussy you really do need to pick one food and stick with it. If she doesn't eat it, then she goes without (no treats, no nothing else!) She will soon learn to eat what she's given.

Sounds harsh but if you don't show a bit of tough love now, she's only going to get worse.

Mine eat a huge selection of different food. But my 13 yr old doesn't like kibble and my boy itches on kibble so seems pointless trying to feed my third one it. They have Alpha Spirit semi moist food for breakfast (because OH finds it easier) and then wet food for dinner. I buy any grain free, high meat, good quality wet food. Mine aren't picky, they eat what they are given, as they know one of the others will eat it if they don't!



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Is it good this stuff? Looking for a decent wet food for my boys. Got some Barking Heads stuff but it looks disgusting full of offal


It's great food but currently on offer. Normal RRP is between £2.20 - £2.49 a tin depending on flavour. I bulk buy when stuffs on offer so I can afford to feed it more often !

Barking heads wet food trays used to be minced up so you didn't know what anything was really. Their newer tins aren't so mushed up so you will see more offal parts ..... but quite a few have visible offal parts in, just depends how mushed up it is.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

Denzi loves it but it doesn't fill him up, he's still hungry and it give Bluey gas lol!
It looks disgusting too and makes me feel sick. Just looks like they've gathered up all the animal insides and rammed it into a tin. Can I asked what the semi moist food is you mentioned? 
My dogs are very picky and they would gladly let the other dog eat their food and go without if they don't like something!


----------



## Claire Diss

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> My dogs only eat kibble if it's James Wellbeloved Turkey and Veg grainfree and I have to mix it with James Wellbeloved Turkey and rice wet food or the new one I've listed above but it's got to be warmed for 20 seconds in the microwave! Otherwise they love fresh fish, chicken breast (boiled) mash potatoes and carrots or just boiled chicken!
> Processed dog food other than that they won't touch , even if they've not eaten anything!
> I can't do raw as Denzil won't eat anything that's not cooked, since his meningitis.
> Also kibble alone makes him too constipated.
> Our vet says giving


Just been looking at James Wellbeloved Wet food but it's in gravey. Libby not a fan of gravey of any kind for some reason. My last dog loved the stuff


----------



## Westie Mum

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Can I asked what the semi moist food is you mentioned?


This is the fish one - we have this one http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/alpha_spirit/grain_free/571242

Or they do a multi protein one 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/alpha_spirit/grain_free/571203

They come in their own little tubs so it keeps them fresh and they are squidgy little cubes. Quite expensive but the big boxes make it cheaper and 1 big box lasts me about 10 weeks feeding 3 for breakfast.

If you are looking for wet food that's more minced up, Forthglade is very good. Mine eat all the grain free flavours so they get a good variety.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum

They might like the fish one as they love fish! Thanks for that!


----------



## Claire Diss

Can you tell me what you think of Gentle protein food please


----------



## Claire Diss

This is it


----------



## SixStar

Claire Diss said:


> Can you tell me what you think of Gentle protein food please


Looks excellent.


----------



## Westie Mum

Claire Diss said:


> This is it


Presume this is to be used as a topper ? (I.e. To add to kibble) It's not a complete wet food, just incase you didn't realise.


----------



## Claire Diss

Westie Mum said:


> Presume this is to be used as a topper ? (I.e. To add to kibble) It's not a complete wet food, just incase you didn't realise.


Yes I know. She is on the Gentle cold compressed small bite as well she is eating it which doesn't happen often with food with her


----------



## Westie Mum

Saw this in town today. Didn't buy any as we have plenty of food ..... but might be useful to anyone with a wilkos near by if they are stuck for a grain free wet, 80p a tray ..... I've never been able to pick up any grain free stuff in our tiny town centre before.

Does look a bit orange though ! This was the chicken, they had turkey aswell.





















http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+acces..._cf=pdxtbrand&esp_filter_pdxtbrand=Wilko Best


----------



## ladyisla

Westie Mum said:


> Saw this in town today. Didn't buy any as we have plenty of food ..... but might be useful to anyone with a wilkos near by if they are stuck for a grain free wet, 80p a tray ..... I've never been able to pick up any grain free stuff in our tiny town centre before.
> 
> Does look a bit orange though ! This was the chicken, they had turkey aswell.
> 
> View attachment 320280
> View attachment 320281
> View attachment 320282
> 
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/dog-food+accessories/dry-dog-food/icat/drydogfood#esp_cf=pdxtbrand&esp_filter_pdxtbrand=Wilko Best


We've tried the turkey one. Went down well but I think I remember thinking it looked quite oily. A lot of the wet foods in trays seem oily, or is it just me? Probably doesn't matter at all, it's just interesting!


----------



## Westie Mum

ladyisla said:


> We've tried the turkey one. Went down well but I think I remember thinking it looked quite oily. A lot of the wet foods in trays seem oily, or is it just me? Probably doesn't matter at all, it's just interesting!


This one did look very orange compared to any other trays I've tried, either lots of juice sat on the top


----------



## Westie Mum

Popped in Asda yesterday - it's finally reached my little town ! .... shame they are all chicken (Poppy can't have chicken) or I'd have got a few!










Also found this ..... vets Kitchen wet food. Ingredients look good. £2.19 a tray though which seemed a lot for a tray when tons of similar for half the price!


----------



## SixStar

@Westie Mum I think there is a beef flavour in the Freshpet chub rolls. They must be doing well if they're branching out to Asda too, it's in Tesco down here.

I've brought Mitzy the cat nuggets a few times now and she enjoys those. Although probably won't eat it ever again now I've said that.

Vets Kitchen looks good but I agree about the price.


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> @Westie Mum I think there is a beef flavour in the Freshpet chub rolls. They must be doing well if they're branching out to Asda too, it's in Tesco down here.
> 
> I've brought Mitzy the cat nuggets a few times now and she enjoys those. Although probably won't eat it ever again now I've said that.
> 
> Vets Kitchen looks good but I agree about the price.


Ahhhhh thought it was Asda at yours. Weird then, we have it at Asda here but not Tescos !

Beef one had chicken in it too, well the one I looked at did. Hopefully as they expand, they'll do some other flavours.


----------



## poppyn

I have bought Forthglade food for my 12 week puppy but the feeding guidelines don't make sense.
Forthglade Complete 395g for puppies - says I should feed 1 and a half packs a day. rising to 3 packs at 6 months and 2 and a half by 12 months. Was difficult to work out as you have to average out the eventual weight of the breed and then the actual age of the puppy. It has 75% turkey meat in it. They expect a puppy to be fed more than an adult dog.

Or I could feed Forthglade's Just range which has 90% meat in it to which they say I should add a grain mixer. I emailed them and was told use 60% mixer and 40% of Just. So a bowl of food using Just would have 36% meat in it and a bowl of Complete would have 75% in it. I have spoken to Forthglade and they could not explain to me why the difference. Also, the Just range feeds a puppy less than an adult. Half a tray a day. rising to three quarters when adult Again they could not explain this.

The dried food from Forthglade is only 35% meat. I am told this is because the moisture has been taken out and before it was dried, the meat would have been a higher percentage of the whole. I can understand this to some extent but the other ingredients would also have had a higher moisture level before drying.

The lack of clarity is putting me off Forthglade. I think I will use up the packs and maybe put 60% meat and 40% mixer in. If I put dried kibble in as a mixer, that would seem to give too high a protein level as a complete meal.
Any views or advice on this?


----------



## Jazzybird

Firstly what breed is your pup and what weight is he/she? Secondly got to agree with you about the Forthglade feeding guidelines for a puppy, wow! Even my largest Lab (weighs 35kg) gets only 2 trays per day of the complete. But having said that I would expect a puppy to need a lot of nourishment.

Forthglade wet complete is one of the best wet foods you can buy so don't be put off. But think I would be in contact with them on the telephone for more advice.


----------



## SixStar

poppyn said:


> I have bought Forthglade food for my 12 week puppy but the feeding guidelines don't make sense.
> Forthglade Complete 395g for puppies - says I should feed 1 and a half packs a day. rising to 3 packs at 6 months and 2 and a half by 12 months. Was difficult to work out as you have to average out the eventual weight of the breed and then the actual age of the puppy. It has 75% turkey meat in it. They expect a puppy to be fed more than an adult dog.
> 
> Or I could feed Forthglade's Just range which has 90% meat in it to which they say I should add a grain mixer. I emailed them and was told use 60% mixer and 40% of Just. So a bowl of food using Just would have 36% meat in it and a bowl of Complete would have 75% in it. I have spoken to Forthglade and they could not explain to me why the difference. Also, the Just range feeds a puppy less than an adult. Half a tray a day. rising to three quarters when adult Again they could not explain this.
> 
> The dried food from Forthglade is only 35% meat. I am told this is because the moisture has been taken out and before it was dried, the meat would have been a higher percentage of the whole. I can understand this to some extent but the other ingredients would also have had a higher moisture level before drying.
> 
> The lack of clarity is putting me off Forthglade. I think I will use up the packs and maybe put 60% meat and 40% mixer in. If I put dried kibble in as a mixer, that would seem to give too high a protein level as a complete meal.
> Any views or advice on this?


Wow I bet Forthglade loved you. I think you're over-thinking things just a little too much.

It is quite feasible, depending on breed, to expect to feed a dog more food at six months compared to at twelve months - at six months old, they're growing like weeds and need additional calories to fuel that fast rate of growth. At twelve months of age, most breeds will either be fully grown, or at the very least slowed down rapidly, so it makes sense that less calories are needed for maintenance.

I don't really understand what you mean by mixing Forthglade and complete would give too high of a protein content in one meal. That's an odd way of looking at things.

Forthglade is a good food - you can either feed only the complete wet range, the Just range mixed with mixer at their recommended ratios, or either the Just/Complete wet foods mixed with a complete dry food. It really doesn't matter as long as your puppy is fit, well and growing as they should.


----------



## poppyn

Thanks for the replies. Its just that I don't follow why with Just there is 36% meat in a bowl (at ratio of 40% to 60% mixer) and an adult dog has more than a puppy - and on the Complete Range there is 75% meat and a puppy is fed more than an adult. Seems contradictory between the two ranges. Just has no separate food for puppies and no recommended ratio for the mixer - I just got advice from them on the phone. I just like to understand their reasoning and it bugs me that I can't. Forthglade were useless and just kept saying I did not understand and that Just contained 90% meat which obviously I knew and was not the point. I cannot phone them again as I have already laboured the point with them and they obviously did not appreciate what I was saying

I intend to use Just and pedigree chum mixer as that is the only mixer I can find locally. I would prefer to use a rice based mixer but don't know of one. I have been changing over gradually from Raw Natural Instinct to Forthglade Complete and then Forthglade Just.and mixer. Puppy weighs about 7.5kg and is a stabyhoun so will grow to 20g. She has an upset tummy today but too early to say why. She had one a week ago - I think from a surfeit of fallen apples on the lawn! Or perhaps a snail. She is not fussy at all at the moment - will eat anything going. Might go back to Forthglade Complete for a while if necessary though.

Thanks for the wonderful lists produced - really useful


----------



## SDPetcare

Burns do a rice based mixer, Laughing dog do a wheat free mixer and a grain free mixer (potato based) so either of those would be an option (and better than the pedigree as that is wheat based)

Hope that helps
Jessy


----------



## Westie Mum

Wainwrights have, for the first time i think, brought out two Christmas wet foods.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Wainwright%27s%22#

Composition: Duck (70%), Parsnip (5%), Carrot (2%), Seaweed (0.5%), Sunflower Oil (0.5%), Thyme (0.15%), Chicory Root, Parsley, Rosemary, Yucca Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine (38 mg/kg), Chondroitin (22 mg/kg)..

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Wainwright%27s%22#

Composition: Turkey (70%), Peas (5%), Cranberry (4%), Carrots (2%), Seaweed (0.5%), Sunfolower Oil (0.5%), Sage (0.12%), Chicory Root, Parsley, Rosemary, Yucca Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine (38 mg/kg), Chondroitin (22 mg/kg)..

Sadly, Forthglade has just brought out the same food as last year. Was hoping for something a bit different! I still have 4 boxes of last years left :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## tealover

Hello

I am new to this forum.

I have always had dogs who have had dry meal (Pedigree Chum) and tinned food generally Chappie but sometimes others if there has been a supply issue.
All have been happy and healthy with good digestion on this mix. My last dog developed acute pancreatitis 6 months before we lost her and was changed to Royal Canin low fat gastrointestinal dry food by the Vet, supplemented with bits of chicken or salmon if she wouldn't eat.

I now have a 9 month old JRT pup who came to me just over a week ago. He was previously on IAMS puppy dry food twice a day, but wouldn't eat it at all. We tried Wainwrights dry after chatting to the PAH staff - again wouldn't touch it. In desperation I got him some small Caesar trays and mixed it - he ate every bit. However it made him very chuffy / trumpy and his motions are fine to start the day but a bit sloppy at the end of the day.

I think a mix of dry and wet is the way forward for him - but what tinned / wet food would you recommend please that is good nutritionally but also digestion wise?

He weighs around 7.5kg

thank you in advance x


----------



## Westie Mum

tealover said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have always had dogs who have had dry meal (Pedigree Chum) and tinned food generally Chappie but sometimes others if there has been a supply issue.
> All have been happy and healthy with good digestion on this mix. My last dog developed acute pancreatitis 6 months before we lost her and was changed to Royal Canin low fat gastrointestinal dry food by the Vet, supplemented with bits of chicken or salmon if she wouldn't eat.
> 
> I now have a 9 month old JRT pup who came to me just over a week ago. He was previously on IAMS puppy dry food twice a day, but wouldn't eat it at all. We tried Wainwrights dry after chatting to the PAH staff - again wouldn't touch it. In desperation I got him some small Caesar trays and mixed it - he ate every bit. However it made him very chuffy / trumpy and his motions are fine to start the day but a bit sloppy at the end of the day.
> 
> I think a mix of dry and wet is the way forward for him - but what tinned / wet food would you recommend please that is good nutritionally but also digestion wise?
> 
> He weighs around 7.5kg
> 
> thank you in advance x


If he is eating the Wainwrights dry, why not try the Wainwrights trays to mix in with it ? The trays generally contain the same sort of base ingredients as their kibble does so might help with trumpy bottom


----------



## Westie Mum

Interested to see what the ingredients will be as 100gram pouches would be great for me for holidays or when I'm not at home and someone else is feeding the dogs as they get 100g each so would make things simple !


----------



## SixStar

Looks good  Mine are gravy monsters, sure they'll love it!


----------



## Westie Mum

Westie Mum said:


> Wainwrights have, for the first time i think, brought out two Christmas wet foods.
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/christmas-dog-treats-001/wainwrights-grain-free-christmas-banquet-wet-dog-food-duck-parsnip-thyme-395g?orderBy=1&fa=||price_GBP%3A%5B0+20%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Wainwright%27s%22#
> 
> Composition: Duck (70%), Parsnip (5%), Carrot (2%), Seaweed (0.5%), Sunflower Oil (0.5%), Thyme (0.15%), Chicory Root, Parsley, Rosemary, Yucca Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine (38 mg/kg), Chondroitin (22 mg/kg)..
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/christmas-dog/wainwrights-grain-free-christmas-dinner-wet-dog-food-turkey-cranberry-sage-395g?orderBy=1&fa=||price_GBP%3A%5B0+20%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Wainwright%27s%22#
> 
> Composition: Turkey (70%), Peas (5%), Cranberry (4%), Carrots (2%), Seaweed (0.5%), Sunfolower Oil (0.5%), Sage (0.12%), Chicory Root, Parsley, Rosemary, Yucca Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine (38 mg/kg), Chondroitin (22 mg/kg)..
> 
> Sadly, Forthglade has just brought out the same food as last year. Was hoping for something a bit different! I still have 4 boxes of last years left :Shamefullyembarrased


Went to PAH yesterday. Just a FYI if anyone wants any of the Christmas menu tins/trays ...... in our store it's with the Christmas toys rather than with the food and they didn't have much stock.

Took everything they had ...... 8 tins and 5 trays.


----------



## BlueJay

Can get them online too 
Both grain free; mine liked them lots!
Had to test them out of course haha. There's some relatively good treats in the Christmas range this year too; a whole bunch of more natural ones as opposed to the usual biscuits and rawhide


----------



## SixStar

I got a couple of tins of this at Discover Dogs yesterday - first I'd seen of them. Not opened any but will report back.

https://www.edgardcooper.co.uk/?language=en


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Had to test them out of course haha


Of course !



BlueJay said:


> There's some relatively good treats in the Christmas range this year too; a whole bunch of more natural ones


I never seen any in the shop yesterday, not with the Christmas stuff anyway


----------



## Westie Mum

SixStar said:


> I got a couple of tins of this at Discover Dogs yesterday - first I'd seen of them. Not opened any but will report back.
> 
> https://www.edgardcooper.co.uk/?language=en


Interesting .... not seen them anywhere yet !


----------



## Westie Mum

Westie Mum said:


> View attachment 329941
> 
> 
> Interested to see what the ingredients will be as 100gram pouches would be great for me for holidays or when I'm not at home and someone else is feeding the dogs as they get 100g each so would make things simple !


Free sample of the new JWB grain free pouches available here https://www.wellbeloved.com/grain-f...ail&utm_term=0_1550731ef9-393f8ebb50-39748493


----------



## BlueJay

New Wainwrights wet too, to match the new baked dry.
Again, comes in Wind & Digestion (lamb), Skin & Coat (salmon), Joint & Mobility (salmon) and Calm & Relaxed (turkey)
72% meats


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> New Wainwrights wet too, to match the new baked dry.
> Again, comes in Wind & Digestion (lamb), Skin & Coat (salmon), Joint & Mobility (salmon) and Calm & Relaxed (turkey)
> 72% meats


I had a look at the dry although i dont feed dry anymore but just for a nosey - think out of the 4 there were only 2 that were grain free so presume the wet will be the same ?


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> I had a look at the dry although i dont feed dry anymore but just for a nosey - think out of the 4 there were only 2 that were grain free so presume the wet will be the same ?


Yep; calm one and joint one have rice/oats, but the other two use potato & sweet potato


----------



## Westie Mum

Westie Mum said:


> Wainwrights have, for the first time i think, brought out two Christmas wet foods.
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/christmas-dog/wainwrights-grain-free-christmas-dinner-wet-dog-food-turkey-cranberry-sage-395g?orderBy=1&fa=||price_GBP%3A%5B0+20%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Wainwright%27s%22#
> 
> Composition: Turkey (70%), Peas (5%), Cranberry (4%), Carrots (2%), Seaweed (0.5%), Sunfolower Oil (0.5%), Sage (0.12%), Chicory Root, Parsley, Rosemary, Yucca Extract, Minerals, Glucosamine (38 mg/kg), Chondroitin (22 mg/kg).


@BlueJay do you know if the wainwrights Christmas tinned wet food completely sold out ? Link no longer works 

The tins were a huge hit here (the trays were ok, but the tins were really good!) noticed the duck trays are now 50% off so wanted to stock up doing an online order but can't find the tins on the website anywhere


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> @BlueJay do you know if the wainwrights Christmas tinned wet food completely sold out ? Link no longer works
> 
> The tins were a huge hit here (the trays were ok, but the tins were really good!) noticed the duck trays are now 50% off so wanted to stock up doing an online order but can't find the tins on the website anywhere


Yup, all gone unfortunately 
If there's any left, they'll just be leftover stock in individual shops, but in my store I know the whole lot went well before Christmas!
I've just been online and got a whole bunch of the half price treats and the christmas trays loool


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Yup, all gone unfortunately
> If there's any left, they'll just be leftover stock in individual shops, but in my store I know the whole lot went well before Christmas!
> I've just been online and got a whole bunch of the half price treats and the christmas trays loool


Damn! Will have to try and remember next year to buy more!

Lol what are you like! I've a general look around earlier online, no decent offers on food about yet. I'm hoping Billy & Margot do their 50% off in January again, I'm down to my last 3 trays of tins so need to stock up !


----------



## Westie Mum

Westie Mum said:


> View attachment 329941
> 
> 
> Interested to see what the ingredients will be as 100gram pouches would be great for me for holidays or when I'm not at home and someone else is feeding the dogs as they get 100g each so would make things simple !


Quite disappointed in the James Wellbeloved grain free pouches. Less than 30% meat and has added salt  was hoping these would be a handy thing to have in, for when I'm not here .... hassle free, easy feeding for everyone else! Surely they can't get it wrong, just opening a pouch :Hilarious

When we go to see the twin grandbabies we are away 2 days so needs to be a good standard as it's the only food they have if step son is babysitting them and saves me having to measure everything out before I go, relying on him warming it up properly as fussy lot won't eat it cold from the fridge 

Been looking today online and can't find many decent 100g foods. Applaws aren't complete and are chicken anyway, same as Hi-life which is no good for Poppy.

Can anyone else think of any other 100g pouches or trays that are good ? Single protein (anything but chicken).

Found Bob and Lush pouches which are good, but £22.99 for 20 little pouches - 3 and a bit days worth :Wideyed


----------



## Tillystar

Harringtons do a 150g grain free tray chicken, duck, turkey or salmon if that's any good?


----------



## Tillystar

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/almo_nature/trays/146399


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> Harringtons do a 150g grain free tray chicken, duck, turkey or salmon if that's any good?


Yeah quite a few 150 gram ones. Oscar would love 150 grams but Poppy would have a squitty bum afterwards 



Tillystar said:


> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/almo_nature/trays/146399


Now these would be perfect if the ingredients were clearer

Meat* and meat by-products* (incl. beef 4%) * = 100% certified organic products

Hard to fathom that it's organic meat but then they don't say what meat is actually in it


----------



## Tillystar

Can't find any they need to turn into cats there are loads 100g cat pouch available lol 
Only one i could find was 300g Nature's menu but they aren't single protein or grain free


----------



## BlueJay

Butchers do 100g pouches in both gravy and jelly. Not the bestest foods in the world, but should be ok in a pinch 
Fish4dogs mousse? Same with applaws, only complementary but for a couple of days would be fine.

Edgard and Cooper? There are 3 flavours right now that come in 100g (not cheap though ha)
Wellness come in <100g trays, but they aren't single proteins 
Wainwrights do 125g trays!


----------



## BlueJay

Side note! They have that interesting Alpha Spirit wet food on zooplus now, but its only the bigger tins.


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> Can't find any they need to turn into cats there are loads 100g cat pouch available lol
> Only one i could find was 300g Nature's menu but they aren't single protein or grain free


Lucky cats lol

Thank you for looking though x



BlueJay said:


> Butchers do 100g pouches in both gravy and jelly. Not the bestest foods in the world, but should be ok in a pinch
> Fish4dogs mousse? Same with applaws, only complementary but for a couple of days would be fine.
> 
> Edgard and Cooper? There are 3 flavours right now that come in 100g (not cheap though ha)
> Wellness come in <100g trays, but they aren't single proteins
> Wainwrights do 125g trays!


I looked at the Edgard ones and got hopeful until I realised even the fish one has pork in it 

Looks like I'll just have to forget the price and order the Bob and Lush ones. They are perfect in size and ingredients .... such a shame the JWB ones aren't any better though!



BlueJay said:


> Side note! They have that interesting Alpha Spirit wet food on zooplus now, but its only the bigger tins.


Oh I know, already spotted them :Shamefullyembarrased just waiting to see if they put them on offer before I order as we still have about 4 months worth of wet food hoarded up :Wideyed


----------



## Tillystar

If you order on Bob n lush own site you get 50% off your first order (it's a continuous order thingy but just cancel after you got you first order


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> If you order on Bob n lush own site you get 50% off your first order (it's a continuous order thingy but just cancel after you got you first order


I seen that but didn't know how easy it would be to cancel the subscription afterwards. Have you ordered from them before ?


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> I seen that but didn't know how easy it would be to cancel the subscription afterwards. Have you ordered from them before ?


No but did subscribe with tails once but food didn't suit Tilly and cancelled without a problem via email


----------



## BlueJay

I've ordered with Tails and Bob & Lush before.
Cancelling is no problem, providing you actually remember to do it lol


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> No but did subscribe with tails once but food didn't suit Tilly and cancelled without a problem via email


Ahhhh yes Tails. Think most of us did that one lol .... Oscar is a real foodie, even he wouldn't touch it !



BlueJay said:


> I've ordered with Tails and Bob & Lush before.
> Cancelling is no problem, providing you actually remember to do it lol


Will have a look at the Bob and Lush one see if I can order a few boxes of pouches at 50% off. Although I'll have to hide them from OH or he will use them every morning for breakfast because he is so lazy 

And then try to remember to cancel it afterwards ..... hmmmm tricky part


----------



## icklemunch

Zooplus have Billy&Margot on offer at 30% off


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Zooplus have Billy&Margot on offer at 30% off


Thanks for the heads up - been no good bargains for ages on wet food !


----------



## neddy1

Hi I am looking for a wet food with a high protein content that is chunky texture rather than pate. It's for my lab who has recently been diagnosed with lymphoma and has got quite picky. We've tried a variety of wet foods and he's definitely decided he doesn't like pate texture despite "wolfing it down" when we started him on it a couple of weeks ago! Thank you!


----------



## SDPetcare

Tins of Little Big Paw are chunks in jelly (look like typical dog food) but is higher meat content than most of that type of food. Simpsons may be worth a look as something more chunky although is more of a loaf type texture.


----------



## BlueJay

neddy1 said:


> Hi I am looking for a wet food with a high protein content that is chunky texture rather than pate. It's for my lab who has recently been diagnosed with lymphoma and has got quite picky. We've tried a variety of wet foods and he's definitely decided he doesn't like pate texture despite "wolfing it down" when we started him on it a couple of weeks ago! Thank you!


I listed a number of them on your other post.


----------



## neddy1

Thanks. I've investigated all these and they're not really suitable as Ned is s big lab. I've contacted tails.com and butternutbox to see if they can help as they provide cooked, wet food. Fingers crossed 'cos I'm getting stressed that he's not eating much!


----------



## lullabydream

neddy1 said:


> Thanks. I've investigated all these and they're not really suitable as Ned is s big lab. I've contacted tails.com and butternutbox to see if they can help as they provide cooked, wet food. Fingers crossed 'cos I'm getting stressed that he's not eating much!


It might be due to his illness...

Sometimes vets prescribe appetite stimulants in these circumstances.


----------



## neddy1

He is hungry and happy to eat chicken, treats etc just not the various other foods we have tried. We give him anti sickness tablets when he needs them too so not sure it's particularly lack of appetite just got fussy as he feels rough.


----------



## Westie Mum

neddy1 said:


> Thanks. I've investigated all these and they're not really suitable as Ned is s big lab. I've contacted tails.com and butternutbox to see if they can help as they provide cooked, wet food. Fingers crossed 'cos I'm getting stressed that he's not eating much!


I personally wouldn't use tails. The first food they list as "Braised fillets with beef and vegetables" is

meat and animal derivatives (including 4.0% beef), vegetables (including 3.0% carrots, 3.0% Peas), fish and fish derivatives, minerals, various sugars

Butternut box however is more like home cooked food and their beef dinner is listed as:-

Fresh Minced Beef (45%), Ox heart (10%), Ox Liver (5%), Carrots, Sweet Potato, Green Lentils, Red Split Lentils, Peas, Cauliflower, Broccoli, Organic Ground Flaxseed, Cold pressed linseed oil, Rosemary, Brewer's Yeast, Calcium carbonate, Dicalcium phosphate, Magnesium oxide and Minerals.

As you can see, they are miles apart .....


----------



## neddy1

Have just spoken to tails and agree. I'm actually waiting for butternut to call me back. Thank you for replying. Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Westie Mum

neddy1 said:


> Have just spoken to tails and agree. I'm actually waiting for butternut to call me back. Thank you for replying. Will let you know how I get on!


Hopefully they will be able to help you. Their food looks pretty tasty !

In the meantime, have you tried adding a dash of water to the food you currently have, to make it sloppy ? Sometimes this appeals to dogs.

Also, have you looked at fish varieties ? Sometimes the stinkier the food is, the more appealing it is. I dont know what the protein levels are you require but Arden Grange Sensitive tins of white fish are very stinky! and food is rather sloppy aswell. Its a huge hit here.


----------



## neddy1

Westie Mum said:


> Hopefully they will be able to help you. Their food looks pretty tasty !
> 
> In the meantime, have you tried adding a dash of water to the food you currently have, to make it sloppy ? Sometimes this appeals to dogs.
> 
> Also, have you looked at fish varieties ? Sometimes the stinkier the food is, the more appealing it is. I dont know what the protein levels are you require but Arden Grange Sensitive tins of white fish are very stinky! and food is rather sloppy aswell. Its a huge hit here.


----------



## neddy1

He has been eating kibble and adding gravy helped but he won't eat that now. We then moved to the wet version of the food Fishmongers Finest salmon and potato or trout and potato and again he ate that for a while but won't now. The only thing he is interested in is chicken and roast beef which is fine and I'm happy for him to do that. Just worried that if he'll only eat fresh cooked meat he won't get all the vitamins etc he needs. That's why I've looked online and found tails and butternut box


----------



## Westie Mum

I dont find Fishmongers very smelly to be honest. Might be worth a go trying a tinned fish one (if you have a pets at home nearby), or something like venison he may not have had before. If you can grab a few single tins, saves wasting too much money.


----------



## neddy1

We've tried a number of different ones over the last few days with different flavours but he won't eat anything with a pate variety and that's all they seem to sell that has a decent amount of protein?


----------



## Westie Mum

neddy1 said:


> We've tried a number of different ones over the last few days with different flavours but he won't eat anything with a pate variety and that's all they seem to sell that has a decent amount of protein?


Have you tried adding water to the pate food to turn it into a gravy and then adding bits of beef/chicken that he is eating to encourage him ?

Not sure if you have come across this article, but explains some good foods to feed if you wanted to consider home cooking for him http://www.elmoskitchen.com/services/diet-dogs-cancer/


----------



## neddy1

We've tried adding gravy chicken etc to pare and he just eats the chicken and nothing else. Will check out the link. Thank you!


----------



## Westie Mum

neddy1 said:


> We've tried adding gravy chicken etc to pare and he just eats the chicken and nothing else. Will check out the link. Thank you!


It is very difficult with them sometimes. My last dog fought cancer the last 2 years of her life as it just kept spreading and she would often go through times of not eating and then other times she would be fine.

I would always try her with a vast selection of different dog foods to try and get her to eat but when she flatly refused everything i would just give her what she wanted.

Even if i was in the kitchen cooking Tuna pasta bake at midnight  Yes not the healthiest dog dinner in the world but her absolute favourite and she would never refuse a big bowl full. Sometimes you just get to the stage when they need to eat something/anything.

I do hope you manage to find something he will eat. I know in an ideal world you should be trying to get the high protein/fat in with little/no carbs but if he is refusing pretty much everything then just worry about getting the calories in so he doesnt loose too much weight.


----------



## neddy1

Thank you so much it's reassuring to know this is normal. Butternut are calling this afternoon so will see what they say but for now it looks like roast beef and chicken if that's what he wants. It's so upsetting to see my lab who would eat pretty much anything to this but no way am I going to give up. He's my boy and prepared to do whatever it takes!


----------



## tealover

Can I please ask what people's views of the following are. My dog had settled with Lily's Kitchen wet, but now he won't touch it. 

Have just bought a couple of different things to try but wonder if anybody has experienced them.

Encore - dog tin - cyicken ham and veg

Webbox - premium natural - fresh lamb and garden veg

Bakers - As good as it looks tray with chicken and veg

Forthglade complete meal - turkey sweet pots and veg


I was about to pack him off to the vets but have given him the Encore tin mixed with a bit of Harringtons (which he left) and he has wolfed it down. Very well in himself.

thank you x


----------



## BlueJay

tealover said:


> Can I please ask what people's views of the following are. My dog had settled with Lily's Kitchen wet, but now he won't touch it.
> 
> Have just bought a couple of different things to try but wonder if anybody has experienced them.
> 
> Encore - dog tin - cyicken ham and veg
> 
> Webbox - premium natural - fresh lamb and garden veg
> 
> Bakers - As good as it looks tray with chicken and veg
> 
> Forthglade complete meal - turkey sweet pots and veg
> 
> I was about to pack him off to the vets but have given him the Encore tin mixed with a bit of Harringtons (which he left) and he has wolfed it down. Very well in himself.
> 
> thank you x


I quick read of the ingredients will tell you all you need to know 

Encore tins are basically applaws. Perfectly fine as a topper or treat, but are not complete diets. Mostly meat so good quality.
Webbox trays - if they are the ones I am thinking of - are very similar to Forthglade. Both are pretty good quality with relatively high meat content.
Bakers I wouldn't touch; meat and aninal derivatives, various sugars etc etc


----------



## Puppygirl

neddy1 said:


> Hi I am looking for a wet food with a high protein content that is chunky texture rather than pate. It's for my lab who has recently been diagnosed with lymphoma and has got quite picky. We've tried a variety of wet foods and he's definitely decided he doesn't like pate texture despite "wolfing it down" when we started him on it a couple of weeks ago! Thank you!


Have you tried the Naturo grain free tins? I'm using them at the moment (well, I'm using the Collards branded ones, but they're the same) and the consistency is chunks of meat, plus fruit/veg pieces in a jelly-like gravy. My pup only has them as toppers but she wolfs them down and I must say they're easier to get out the tin than those pate-consistency trays! You can get duck, turkey or chicken. They come in as 9% protein, not sure if that's too low for what you want.

https://www.kennelgate.co.uk/item/C...ree-Adult-Dog-Wet-Can-With-Duck-12-x-390g/G9N
https://www.naturopetfoods.com/grain-free-duck-can-in-a-herb-gravy


----------



## tealover

Can I ask please what do you mean by "topper"......on top of what? I am guessing that they don't have sufficient nutrient to be a main meal so how would they be used please?

thank you x


----------



## Puppygirl

tealover said:


> Can I ask please what do you mean by "topper"......on top of what? I am guessing that they don't have sufficient nutrient to be a main meal so how would they be used please?
> 
> thank you x


The feeding guide indicates these can be fed on their own to adult dogs - they're not a complementary food like Applaws or Encore and have added vitamins and nutrients as you would expect. My puppy has wet and dry food, I use the wet food as a 'topper' - by which I mean just a small amount on top of her dry food. You would use them as you would use any wet food.

Ingredients: Duck 50%, Blueberries 4%, Courgette 4%, Pumpkin 4%, Vitamins and Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Flax seed Oil, Dried Kelp, Dried Rosemary, Dried Chicory Root, Mannanoligosaccharides (Prebiotic MOS), Dried Nettle, Green Tea, Dried Rosehip, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulphate, Marigold.


----------



## ladyisla

Spotted these today! They were also £1 although their labelling was a bit off! There was salmon, chicken and one other flavour. Ingredients look pretty good!

They had a new dry out as well but was in a rush so didn't have chance to have a proper look.


----------



## icklemunch

Hi.

Has anybody tried the Rocco real hearts?

Murphy is fed simpsons 80/20 with wet as a topper, which was forthglade grain free,which he has started to turn his nose up at. He gets fed up!

At the mo we have discovered Billy & Margot beef & tripe which he totally wolfs down. But wanting to add abit of variety. Have just added barking heads Salmon, herring and Tuna to my basket and some more Billy &Margot. 

Thanks


----------



## Westie Mum

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 344007
> 
> 
> Spotted these today! They were also £1 although their labelling was a bit off! There was salmon, chicken and one other flavour. Ingredients look pretty good!
> 
> They had a new dry out as well but was in a rush so didn't have chance to have a proper look.


Looks interesting! Tried looking on their website but nothing showing up yet. I rarely go to Sainsbury's though as it's right the other side of town but will have a look next time I go up there 



icklemunch said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anybody tried the Rocco real hearts?
> 
> Murphy is fed simpsons 80/20 with wet as a topper, which was forthglade grain free,which he has started to turn his nose up at. He gets fed up!
> 
> At the mo we have discovered Billy & Margot beef & tripe which he totally wolfs down. But wanting to add abit of variety. Have just added barking heads Salmon, herring and Tuna to my basket and some more Billy &Margot.
> 
> Thanks


We had the chicken one ages ago, very much looks like the pictures on Zooplus. Went down well here, but then Poppy started getting itchy on chicken so we don't buy it anymore.

I think if you're feeding wet as a topper, the more variety the better. Keeps meal times interesting 

The wolf of wilderness range is very good too.

Mine love Billy & Margot. They are currently on the venison which has lovely big pieces of green beans in.


----------



## icklemunch

@Westie Mum

Thank you!

Yep i agree, will have a look. He is a fussy one and doesnt like anything too strong on flavour ie venison and duck. Though adores tripe and fish. Not ordered yet so will have a look at the wolf of wilderness..thank you for your help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> @Westie Mum
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yep i agree, will have a look. He is a fussy one and doesnt like anything too strong on flavour ie venison and duck. Though adores tripe and fish. Not ordered yet so will have a look at the wolf of wilderness..thank you for your help.


If he likes tripe, have a look at natures menu beef & tripe pouches. We used them during our elimination diet, Oscar loves them and they are a bit cheaper than Billy & Margot, although not available from Zooplus. Berriewood or
Petplanet were always the cheapest places to buy them from. Pets at home sell them aswell though.

Arden grange sensitive white fish is popular here too, if you haven't tried that before and Natures Menu sensitive grain free trays which is fish.

There aren't many we haven't tried lol


----------



## BlueJay

My guys really like the Rinti pure tripe tins  Might be worth a go too!


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> My guys really like the Rinti pure tripe tins  Might be worth a go too!


You tried the Alpha Spirit ones yet ? I'm still waiting for them to go on offer :Shy


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> You tried the Alpha Spirit ones yet ? I'm still waiting for them to go on offer :Shy


Just the little one we got in our super box. I'm intruiged by all the fruity flavours though - Rory is going to lose his little mind!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Mine are eating the Forthglade Gourmet range at the mo. Am I the only one who didn't know these existed until two weeks ago?


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Mine are eating the Forthglade Gourmet range at the mo. Am I the only one who didn't know these existed until two weeks ago?


They came out last summer :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> They came out last summer :Hilarious


 I had no idea! lol

I mostly do my wet food shop at our local farmers shop and they just started stocking the gourmet range so I just assumed they was new. Haven't seen them in any shops to be honest before now.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I had no idea! lol
> 
> I mostly do my wet food shop at our local farmers shop and they just started stocking the gourmet range so I just assumed they was new. Haven't seen them in any shops to be honest before now.


I'm the other way round, I buy everything online so usually spot new stuff pretty quick.

Hope they are going down well. Mine don't tolerate multi protein very well so a no-go for us sadly.


----------



## tealover

Is there a particular site that is useful please


----------



## Westie Mum

tealover said:


> Is there a particular site that is useful please


Useful ? For what ?


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> If he likes tripe, have a look at natures menu beef & tripe pouches. We used them during our elimination diet, Oscar loves them and they are a bit cheaper than Billy & Margot, although not available from Zooplus. Berriewood or
> Petplanet were always the cheapest places to buy them from. Pets at home sell them aswell though.
> 
> Arden grange sensitive white fish is popular here too, if you haven't tried that before and Natures Menu sensitive grain free trays which is fish.
> 
> There aren't many we haven't tried lol


Thank you. Zooplus order on its way £108 on different tins!! Haha ooops!


BlueJay said:


> My guys really like the Rinti pure tripe tins  Might be worth a go too!


Thank you. Got a few to try


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Thank you. Zooplus order on its way £108 on different tins!! Haha ooops!
> 
> Thank you. Got a few to try


Oops ! Easy done though isn't it. I did a Pet at Home order yesterday because they sent me a £5.00 off voucher, so ended up spending £70+ on food i didn't really need right now as i have about 6 months stock of wet food from the last sales everywhere!

Hope Murphy appreciates some of his new foods


----------



## icklemunch

Lets see your wet food stashes...

Here's Murphy's 59 cans, he only has it as a topper so a can last 2 1/2 days, should last awhile








And the forthglade he has decided he doesn't like anymore, a friend of mine feeds the homeless on a weekend so this lot will be going to their dogs. Am sure they will appreciate it more than my spoilt brat does


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Lets see your wet food stashes...
> 
> Here's Murphy's 59 cans, he only has it as a topper so a can last 2 1/2 days, should last awhile
> View attachment 344544
> 
> And the forthglade he has decided he doesn't like anymore, a friend of mine feeds the homeless on a weekend so this lot will be going to their dogs. Am sure they will appreciate it more than my spoilt brat does
> View attachment 344547


Lucky boy  i would check the dates on forthglade as they usually last ages. You might find he likes it again in a few months


----------



## Westie Mum

My last stock take










And the previous one










In my defense - i only buy food when it's on offer and then i stock pile lol

We use 2 tins/trays per day feeding the 3 of them.

My son is in the process of moving out and he has the bigger master bedroom (faces at the front and too noisy for me) - so OH is going to fit a load of shelving in his walk in wardrobe so i no longer have to keep moving food around. It spends the autumn/winter/spring in my heated potting shed but then its too hot in the summer so i have to move it all back into the house.

Plus on top of that, its in various cupboards, the sideboards in the dining room - ive even been known to stash some under out bed :Shamefullyembarrased ... but when places like Billy & Margot have 50% off offers on, i am well and truly going to stock up even if i have no where to put it all :Hilarious


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> My last stock take
> 
> View attachment 344557
> 
> 
> And the previous one
> 
> View attachment 344558
> 
> 
> In my defense - i only buy food when it's on offer and then i stock pile lol
> 
> We use 2 tins/trays per day feeding the 3 of them.
> 
> My son is in the process of moving out and he has the bigger master bedroom (faces at the front and too noisy for me) - so OH is going to fit a load of shelving in his walk in wardrobe so i no longer have to keep moving food around. It spends the autumn/winter/spring in my heated potting shed but then its too hot in the summer so i have to move it all back into the house.
> 
> Plus on top of that, its in various cupboards, the sideboards in the dining room - ive even been known to stash some under out bed :Shamefullyembarrased ... but when places like Billy & Margot have 50% off offers on, i am well and truly going to stock up even if i have no where to put it all :Hilarious


WOW i have wet food envy!! That is impressive


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> WOW i have wet food envy!! That is impressive


Looks a lot, but then i am using more per day than you. Two of the green boxes of forthglade for example only last a week!

November 2016 & January 2017 there were so many 50% off offers everywhere i literally spent a fortune stocking up, so apart from the odd few bits ive barely brought anything since then as most tins/trays have a good 18 months - 2 year shelf life.

Then Zooplus were giving away 18 tray packs of NatureDiet for 500 loyality points and i had a stack of those saved up so traded them in for a few boxes and then one day i logged in and they had a promo for 18 trays for 250 loyality points so i think i traded them in for about 6 or 7 boxes! Sometimes its just being on the right website at the right time 

Pets at Home have had some good offers on recently too, got 48 trays of wainwrights grain free for £40 (on offer 2 x 24 boxes for £45.00 plus had a £5 off vouchers) and Fishmongers Finest i think were 2 x 12 packs for £20.

And of course, it does help that i have 3 greedy pigs who scoff anything thats put in front of them !


----------



## icklemunch

Please keep us updated with your bargains 

Think i may give pets at home a visit in the next couple of weeks see if there is anything different!


----------



## SusieRainbow

@SDPetcare has volunteered to oversee the Dog food indexes, she has a diploma in canine nutrition and I'm sure she'll be a great asset to this resource.


----------



## SDPetcare

Hi. From what I understand this needs more work than the dry food index. I will try my hardest to get it up to date as quickly as i can. ~If anyone has anything they need help with before i get it completed just post and i will do my best
Jessy


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> @SDPetcare has volunteered to oversee the Dog food indexes, she has a diploma in canine nutrition and I'm sure she'll be a great asset to this resource.


It will be nice for both threads not to fade into oblivion. My only concern is that it could end up biased over food that SDPetcare as a company sells but hopefully that won't be the case.



SDPetcare said:


> Hi. From what I understand this needs more work than the dry food index. I will try my hardest to get it up to date as quickly as i can. ~If anyone has anything they need help with before i get it completed just post and i will do my best
> Jessy


Yes it's hugely out of date so I'll look forward to seeing the updates 

My post above isn't directly aimed at you as a person btw, just a general 'if it was any one selling food' ..... look forward to getting to know you better and the thread being a bit more active!


----------



## SDPetcare

Westie Mum said:


> It will be nice for both threads not to fade into oblivion. My only concern is that it could end up biased over food that SDPetcare as a company sells but hopefully that won't be the case.
> 
> Yes it's hugely out of date so I'll look forward to seeing the updates
> 
> My post above isn't directly aimed at you as a person btw, just a general 'if it was any one selling food' ..... look forward to getting to know you better and the thread being a bit more active!


No worries, I don't take it personally. To attempt to reassure I am happy to lay out what we do at Doodledales and then you can feel free to pull me up if i did head off on a bias (which I don't intend to do!) My ethos with my shop is to provide a well chosen selection of high end products. I acknowledge there are great foods we don't do (we have outgrown our shop again so no way i could extend range!) I don't tend to listen to manufacturers views for example at trade shows, every manufacturer will tell you there food is the best, but really I feel I am here to help the understanding of vague terms within dog food labeling.

I've tried not to waffle in that bit but hopefully I have reassured. I have a Diploma in canine nutrition at distinction level too


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> every manufacturer will tell you there food is the best


Oh yes, you are absolutely right on that one! Even when talking to a lot of them at Crufts, you really do need to know vaguely what you are talking about because some of the stuff they spout out is incredibly !


----------



## SDPetcare

For now i'm starting at A! I probably won't cover every variety of each brand as i anticipate the general breakdown will be the same.

*Aatu.* Available in Chicken, Wild boar and pork, Lamb, Duck and Turkey, Beef and Buffalo.
Ingredients shown are for chicken variety, I have checked and all ingredients are consistent to variety names, so if they appear to be single protein they are.
Very high meat content another plus point.
Cost is around £2.39 per 400g tin
90% Chicken (Includes Chicken 60%, Chicken Broth 30%), Sweet Potato, Carrots, Lucerne, Peas, Chickpeas, Minerals, Tomato, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Yucca, Chicory, Aniseed, Stinging Nettle, Marigold, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, MSM.

*Akela. * Available in Original (chicken, turkey and fish), Fish feast (salmon, herring and shrimp), Duck and turkey, spring lamb, Wild game (venison, wild boar and reindeer) Kangaroo.
Ingredients shown are for the Original variety. The Lamb and the Kangaroo are single protein varieties.
Cost is around £2.00 per tin
Freshly prepared chicken 25%, freshly prepared turkey 25%, freshly prepared salmon 10%, freshly prepared herring 10%, cranberries, blueberries, coconut, asparagus, carrots, green beans, minerals, seaweed, valerian, camomile, marjoram, stinging nettle, watercress, basil, sage, dill, green tea, aloe vera, rosehips, borage oil, prebiotic FOS, joint support.


----------



## Westie Mum

Listing the single protein is super handy for me as 2 of mine can only have single protein 

Just wondering though, are you able to edit the original first pages on this thread to add all the new ones in ? or if not, maybe we should start the thread again ..... as it's going to get messy for people having to wade through all the pages looking for stuff.

@SusieRainbow can you advise which is the best option ?

Also, are you going to be using the red, orange, green system as before, or something else?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Wonder if it’s worth including fat/protein levels? Sixstar updated the dry index to include them.


----------



## Westie Mum

Mum2Heidi said:


> Wonder if it's worth including fat/protein levels? Sixstar updated the dry index to include them.


I think adding as much as possible is helpful and if the thread is starting again, may aswell get it right to start with 

That said, working out levels in wet food is slightly more complicated because the ones given by the manufacturer are for the food as is. Whereas to be of any use, they really should be calculated as dry matter.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Westie Mum said:


> I think adding as much as possible is helpful and if the thread is staring again, may aswell get it right to start with
> 
> That said, working out levels in wet food is slightly more complicated because the ones given by the manufacturer are for the food as is. Whereas to be of any use, they really should be calculated as dry matter.


It was a thought. There's an online calculator that does it in seconds. Perhaps include it for the very low fat varieties. There's not many and they're hard to find. Would be handy to have in one place for those with poorly dogs who need them instead of searching through posts to find them.

I mention it because I didn't know where to start looking. In the end I kept a list as they were posted in case Heidi's problems were fat related.


----------



## Westie Mum

Mum2Heidi said:


> It was a thought. There's an online calculator that does it in seconds. Perhaps include it for the very low fat varieties. There's not many and they're hard to find. Would be handy to have in one place for those with poorly dogs who need them instead of searching through posts to find them.
> 
> I mention it because I didn't know where to start looking. In the end I kept a list as they were posted in case Heidi's problems were fat related.


I use the calculator myself, easiest way  but wasn't sure if it would be too time consuming for @SDPetcare to do them all. Yes would be very handy to list the low fat ones ..... I spent ages trying to find some previously for Sixstar.


----------



## BlueJay

I think leaving opinions and biases out of any list would be better (other than the traffic light system): just work with the facts


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Westie Mum said:


> I use the calculator myself, easiest way  but wasn't sure if it would be too time consuming for @SDPetcare to do them all. Yes would be very handy to list the low fat ones ..... I spent ages trying to find some previously for Sixstar.


It was Sixstars list I kept. After spending ages calculating myself. Hence the mention


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> Listing the single protein is super handy for me as 2 of mine can only have single protein
> 
> Just wondering though, are you able to edit the original first pages on this thread to add all the new ones in ? or if not, maybe we should start the thread again ..... as it's going to get messy for people having to wade through all the pages looking for stuff.
> 
> @SusieRainbow can you advise which is the best option ?
> 
> Also, are you going to be using the red, orange, green system as before, or something else?


I have PM'ed SDPetservices asking the same questions. Iagree it might be better to start from scratch if she's able and delete any analyses that are duplicated as she progresses.
I can help with editing where required.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> I have PM'ed SDPetservices asking the same questions. Iagree it might be better to start from scratch if she's able and delete any analyses that are duplicated as she progresses.
> I can help with editing where required.


Yes new thread sounds the better option, if you can then sticky it and unsticky this one eventually. If we can just put the link to this thread at the start of the new one, so anyone can link back to it easy enough if needed.


----------



## SDPetcare

Will start a new thread to sticky when nearer to completed


----------



## simplysardonic

SDPetcare said:


> Hi. From what I understand this needs more work than the dry food index. I will try my hardest to get it up to date as quickly as i can. ~If anyone has anything they need help with before i get it completed just post and i will do my best
> Jessy


Best of luck!


----------



## Westie Mum

Just a heads up @SDPetcare .... the new thread, the green is very hard to read.

The purple is fine, but my eyes can't even focus properly on the green :Shamefullyembarrased maybe you the slightly darker one ?

This one, or this one instead of this one .... and of course *bold is good *


----------



## BlueJay

I feel it's all a bit wordy and difficult to read 
Perhaps better set out something more like this?

*Aatu*
Available in _Chicken*_, _Wild Boar and Pork_, _Lamb*_, _Duck and Turkey_, _Beef and Buffalo_.
*single protein source

*RRP:* £2.39 per 400g tin

*Ingredients (chicken variety):*
90% Chicken (Includes Chicken 60%, Chicken Broth 30%), Sweet Potato, Carrots, Lucerne, Peas, Chickpeas, Minerals, Tomato, Tapioca, Apple, Pear, Cranberry, Blueberry, Mulberry, Orange, Bilberry, Cowberry, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Parsley, Peppermint, Spirulina, Seaweed, Oregano, Sage, Marjoram, Thyme, Chamomile, Rosehip, Yucca, Chicory, Aniseed, Stinging Nettle, Marigold, Fenugreek, Cinnamon, MSM.

*Stated analysis:*
_Protein 10.9%, Crude Fibres 0.6%, Crude Oils and Fats 6.4%, Crude Ash 2.5%, Moisture 78%_
*Dry matter analysis:*
Chicken: _Protein 49.55% Crude fibre 2.73%, Crude oils and fats 29.09%_
Lamb: _Protein 49.55% Crude fibre 2.73%, Crude oils and fats 29.09%_
Beef and Buffalo:_ Protein 48.64%, Crude fibre 1.82%, Crude oil and fats 30.45%_
Pork and Wild Boar: _Protein 45.42%, Crude fibre 1.67%, Crude oil and fats 28.75%_
Duck and Turkey: _Protein 46.25%, Crude fibre 2.08%, Crude oil and fats 25.42%_


----------



## SDPetcare

Thanks for feedback so far, i will make the suggested changes as i work through. I'm trying to get the skeleton for the content if that makes sense!


----------



## SDPetcare

Can you check if the layout / colour changes work?

Thanks


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> Can you check if the layout / colour changes work?
> 
> Thanks


Much easier to read


----------



## SusieRainbow

It looks good ! Just one point, I think it would be less confusing if you put green food analysis in ALL green rather than change colours , was there a reason for that? Are you sticking to Green, Orange, Red ? 
The shade of green you've used works well, easily legible. 
Thanks for doing this , take your time , we really appreciate it.
Shout if you need help !


----------



## BlueJay

I'd have the brand names in a bigger font, just to break them up them out a little 
But clearly I'm a picky pants ha


----------



## SDPetcare

I thought i would put all the dry matter analysis in the same colour which was why i used the purple for that. I can easily change it to green though if that is preferred.
J


----------



## Westie Mum

Noticed these today when doing my online food shop ....

Naturo Adult Dog Grain & Gluten Free Duck with Blueberries, Pumpkin and Courgette (sounds pretty tasty!)

_https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...-with-blueberries--pumpkin-and-courgette-390g_

Have ordered a dozen to come with shopping as 80p a tin at the moment - presume it's a new offer price. They also do a chicken one but Poppy can't have chicken so didn't order any of those.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Am I late to the party again with Forthglade's new recipe - Sea Bass, Sweet Potato & Vegetables?


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Am I late to the party again with Forthglade's new recipe - Sea Bass, Sweet Potato & Vegetables?


Release date 1st March ..... keep checking websites for it lol

Morrison's have it showing for home delivery but couldn't get a slot for this week (hence Sainsbury's shop above!) and we don't have a Morridons here to pop in.

Will let you know if/when I find any .... might be a under the counter one for a Crufts again :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay

Westie Mum said:


> Noticed these today when doing my online food shop ....
> 
> Naturo Adult Dog Grain & Gluten Free Duck with Blueberries, Pumpkin and Courgette (sounds pretty tasty!)
> 
> _https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...-with-blueberries--pumpkin-and-courgette-390g_
> 
> Have ordered a dozen to come with shopping as 80p a tin at the moment - presume it's a new offer price. They also do a chicken one but Poppy can't have chicken so didn't order any of those.


I got some of these, mine really enjoy and no stinky bums like they do with butchers or that cuffleberry one (when it existed)
Its wee chunks with vegy bits in a sauce rather than the standard pate, so its a bit more interesting i reckon


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> I got some of these, mine really enjoy and no stinky bums like they do with butchers or that cuffleberry one (when it existed)
> Its wee chunks with vegy bits in a sauce rather than the standard pate, so its a bit more interesting i reckon


Oh interesting ... don't think we have any gravy type ones !

Didn't realise Cuffleberry no longer exist. I never brought any as all multi protein, but their ingredients list was so vague if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Release date 1st March ..... keep checking websites for it lol
> 
> Morrison's have it showing for home delivery but couldn't get a slot for this week (hence Sainsbury's shop above!) and we don't have a Morridons here to pop in.
> 
> Will let you know if/when I find any .... might be a under the counter one for a Crufts again :Hilarious


I bought 3 trays in Morrisons yesterday 

At least I'm not months behind the release date this time :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> I got some of these, mine really enjoy and no stinky bums like they do with butchers or that cuffleberry one (when it existed)
> Its wee chunks with vegy bits in a sauce rather than the standard pate, so its a bit more interesting i reckon


Naturo is an odd one here. Does make mine slightly loose, but nothing major so is perfectly acceptable here as an emergency food.

I tried some canned food called Brit boutiques something or other last week as they were cheap(ish) and thought they might be a nice change. WRONG. Both boys had very loose poos and Cash's in particular were like cow pats :Vomit Very stinky farts too!

Cuffleberry used to go down well here. Didn't know they were not a thing anymore? Still seeing them in pets shops around here.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I bought 3 trays in Morrisons yesterday
> 
> At least I'm not months behind the release date this time :Hilarious


Lol, nope you're in first on this one! What's it like ?

I'm a huge sea bass fan for myself (I don't eat much meat) so as sad as I am, I'm looking forward to them trying this one :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## BlueJay

Dogloverlou said:


> Cuffleberry used to go down well here. Didn't know they were not a thing anymore? Still seeing them in pets shops around here.


They probably are then lol, I've just not seen any for aaaages


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Lol, nope you're in first on this one! What's it like ?
> 
> I'm a huge sea bass fan for myself (I don't eat much meat) so as sad as I am, I'm looking forward to them trying this one :Shamefullyembarrased


Have gone down well here. Same consistency as the salmon & potato trays.

I must be sad full time as I get excited about mine trying anything new! lol


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> They probably are then lol, I've just not seen any for aaaages


Dunno though. A quick search seems to show none of their social media accounts seem to have been updated since last summer. Perhaps it's the last of the stock I've seen around? Who knows.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> They probably are then lol, I've just not seen any for aaaages


Tesco used to sell it but no longer do and Ocado but only 2 left for sale on there now too so not sure what's happened to them tbh.



Dogloverlou said:


> Have gone down well here. Same consistency as the salmon & potato trays.
> 
> I must be sad full time as I get excited about mine trying anything new! lol


Sounds good!

yep, I'm far more excited than the dogs get :Shamefullyembarrased Good thing about Crufts, you can pick up individual tins/trays of new stuff.

You still undecided if you're going or not ?


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> I thought i would put all the dry matter analysis in the same colour which was why i used the purple for that. I can easily change it to green though if that is preferred.
> J


Just wondering if the new thread is still happening as nowt's been updated in over a month ?


----------



## icklemunch

@Westie Mum . Hi 

Will you do me a favour please (weve got tons in) if you see Billy & Margot go on offer anywhere can you let me know? He loves the stuff! Thank you.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> @Westie Mum . Hi
> 
> Will you do me a favour please (weve got tons in) if you see Billy & Margot go on offer anywhere can you let me know? He loves the stuff! Thank you.


It's still on offer at zooplus at the moment (£21 i think for 12 tins but only available in puppy or venison) but not seen any others offers recently - will post if i see any though


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> It's still on offer at zooplus at the moment (£21 i think for 12 tins but only available in puppy or venison) but not seen any others offers recently - will post if i see any though


Thank you 
I know its the beef and tripe and fish he loves. Hoping Billy & Margot do one of their 50% off deals.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Thank you
> I know its the beef and tripe and fish he loves. Hoping Billy & Margot do one of their 50% off deals.


They did 2 x 50% off sales within a few months of each other about a year ago but haven't since ..... but, it was probably around the same time they changed the design of the tin labels so thinking about it, it was possibly them just trying to get rid of their older design stock, as they haven't been that cheap again. I was hoping they'd put them on offer again end of last year but they never did  I do keep checking though 

How did he get on with the new tins you got from Zooplus ?


----------



## icklemunch

Going down really well, especially the Biĺly and Margot. But zooplus seem to have stopped selling the beef and tripe . Got loads left so not worrying yet! Think he loves the consistancey so wanted to try him on the fish version but seems really hard to get hold of.

Thanks for your help


----------



## SDPetcare

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering if the new thread is still happening as nowt's been updated in over a month ?


Hi

I did a lot yesterday and the day before.  Just need to change some colours! Will be doing more tonight
J


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> Hi
> 
> I did a lot yesterday and the day before.  Just need to change some colours! Will be doing more tonight
> J


Oops, I do apologise. Because you are editing the posts it's not showing as "new post" so I never saw the new bits!

:Sorry


----------



## SDPetcare

Westie Mum said:


> Oops, I do apologise. Because you are editing the posts it's not showing as "new post" so I never saw the new bits!
> 
> :Sorry


I guessed that was what happened


----------



## Westie Mum

SDPetcare said:


> I guessed that was what happened


That'll teach me for being too lazy to click on a thread 

*goes off to look now*


----------



## icklemunch

@Westie Mum

Billy + Margot 50% off at zooplus. The venison or chicken for pups 

No good for us unforunately! Gutted they seem to hae stopped selling the beef and tripe and adult chicken!


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> @Westie Mum
> 
> Billy + Margot 50% off at zooplus. The venison or chicken for pups
> 
> No good for us unforunately! Gutted they seem to hae stopped selling the beef and tripe and adult chicken!


Oooioh thank you ! Venison is Oscars favourite

Could you do me a favour and check the dates on the last tins you brought as not sure if they are short dated or not ?


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> @Westie Mum
> 
> Billy + Margot 50% off at zooplus. The venison or chicken for pups
> 
> No good for us unforunately! Gutted they seem to hae stopped selling the beef and tripe and adult chicken!


@BlueJay


----------



## BlueJay

Fanks buds!!
The Isegrim tins are buy 3 get 3 free, which works out just over £1 per tin too 
Not single protein, unfortunately, but pretty good otherwise


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> Oooioh thank you ! Venison is Oscars favourite
> 
> Could you do me a favour and check the dates on the last tins you brought as not sure if they are short dated or not ?


You are very welcome. May 19'


----------



## icklemunch

BlueJay said:


> Fanks buds!!
> The Isegrim tins are buy 3 get 3 free, which works out just over £1 per tin too
> Not single protein, unfortunately, but pretty good otherwise


Where from please? Sounds interesting.


----------



## icklemunch

@BlueJay Sorry ignore that. Found it  Thanks.


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> Not single protein, unfortunately, but pretty good otherwise


Urghhhhhh 

Just had a quick look and these ones might be

_Forest" Reindeer with Blackberries, Mushrooms & Wild Herbs:_
Reindeer (63%), stock (29%), blackberries (3.8%), mushrooms (3%), minerals (1%), wild herbs (0.1%), salmon oil (0.1%).

Don't suppose you have any of these do you @BlueJay just to double check the label for me ?



icklemunch said:


> You are very welcome. May 19'


I've just ordered 4 trays to check the dates as hopefully they will be next year too (will order more if they are long dated) but great price - 48 tins for £56.96 (extra 5% discount with loyalty program) so £1.19 a tin 

Thanks again for letting me know @icklemunch as had only just checked through zooplus the other day and would have possibly missed this by the time i looked again!

It does seem though that zooplus are clearing their stock of these though so maybe not a good seller for them and they wont be selling them anymore. They've done that with a few brands, discounted them and then never restocked them.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Where from please? Sounds interesting.


See - this is how you end up with a years worth of dog food because bargains are bargains :Hilarious


----------



## icklemunch

Think you are right @Westie Mum . I e-mailed zooplus (they frustrate me) basically saying they do not have a binding delivery with the suppliers!

Ahhh well least you got your bargains


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Think you are right @Westie Mum . I e-mailed zooplus (they frustrate me) basically saying they do not have a binding delivery with the suppliers!
> 
> Ahhh well least you got your bargains


Half the time they'd don't even read your emails properly anyway as half the time the answer from them doesn't even make sense 

The venison tins arrived today. Dated Feb 19 so will get another order in before they sell out !


----------



## Sasha pooch

Please can you let me know the traffic rating for Hills science plan puppy kibble chicken flavour? 
Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Quinzell

We've recently started feeding Fish4Dogs wet (Herring Wet Complete) and the guideline suggests just 3 x 185g tins for a 40kg dog a day. Can this possibly be right? I know its a good quality food but others of similar quality suggest quite a bit more than that.


----------



## BlueJay

Quinzell said:


> We've recently started feeding Fish4Dogs wet (Herring Wet Complete) and the guideline suggests just 3 x 185g tins for a 40kg dog a day. Can this possibly be right? I know its a good quality food but others of similar quality suggest quite a bit more than that.


Depends on activity, metabolism etc etc.
Most feeding guides tend to be quite high IMO.
My 40kg+ borzoi has one 400g tin/tray and maybe a handful of dry and some treats per day, so the F4D guide would probably suit him fine.

Give it a try. If he needs more, feed more


----------



## Dogloverlou

We picked up a full of love & pride Lily's can today. Love the colours & the cause it's supporting of course


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> We picked up a full of love & pride Lily's can today. Love the colours & the cause it's supporting of course


Beef (60%); Potatoes (3%); Carrots (3%) Organic Apples, Organic Broccoli, Organic Green Beans, Vitamins & Minerals, Flaxseed (Source of Omega 3 & 6)

Makes a change for their limited edition stuff not to be chicken! Going to Waitrose later so will see if I can get some  .... although it's identical to the standard beef tins they do, same ingredients list.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Beef (60%); Potatoes (3%); Carrots (3%) Organic Apples, Organic Broccoli, Organic Green Beans, Vitamins & Minerals, Flaxseed (Source of Omega 3 & 6)
> 
> Makes a change for their limited edition stuff not to be chicken! Going to Waitrose later so will see if I can get some  .... although it's identical to the standard beef tins they do, same ingredients list.


I thought it might be the same as their other beef recipe, but the colourful tin sold me  I'm that shallow lol.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I thought it might be the same as their other beef recipe, but the colourful tin sold me  I'm that shallow lol.


Ha-ha me too :Hilarious

Well been to Tesco's and Waitrose today, both sell Lily's but neither had these ones


----------



## ladyisla

I noticed Barking Heads seem to be in the process of changing their packaging from tins to pouches! I went on my monthly treat trip to Waitrose the other day and they had the salmon and chicken. Bought two salmon for Heidi to try as she can't eat chicken.

https://www.barkingheads.co.uk/dog-food/pooched-salmon-pouches

she's not sampled it yet so I don't know what the texture is like.


----------



## Westie Mum

ladyisla said:


> I noticed Barking Heads seem to be in the process of changing their packaging from tins to pouches! I went on my monthly treat trip to Waitrose the other day and they had the salmon and chicken. Bought two salmon for Heidi to try as she can't eat chicken.
> 
> https://www.barkingheads.co.uk/dog-food/pooched-salmon-pouches
> 
> she's not sampled it yet so I don't know what the texture is like.


I seen these today too but didn't get any as mine aren't a huge fan of Barking Heads, they've always been to sloppy so be interested to see what the textures like.


----------



## ladyisla

These do feel like they might be a bit sloppy, although the lamb one in the tin isn't really. Also tins are so easy to recycle, I feel like these pouches almost certainly aren't.


----------



## Westie Mum

ladyisla said:


> These do feel like they might be a bit sloppy, although the lamb one in the tin isn't really. Also tins are so easy to recycle, I feel like these pouches almost certainly aren't.


I think it might have been the trays (if they were out before the tins) that were super sloppy so then I never brought them again.

The only pouch food we have regularly is the Natures Menu beef & tripe ones. I put them in the recycling and no ones ever told me not too.


----------



## ladyisla

Ohh, interesting! I have emailed them to ask.


----------



## Westie Mum

So finally got round to taking photos of the Sainsbury's new(ish) trays.

Composition: Lamb 50%, Lamb Bone 10%, Vegetables 33% (includes Potatoes, Carrots, Peas), Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Dried Basil, Chicory.

Certainly not bad for £1 each (or 6 trays for £5 in a multi box) chicken, lamb and turkey. They also do a salmon one which is senior but we've brought those aswell.

Fish trays are usually softer than meat anyway but Forthglade & Wainwrights lamb trays are quite firm, whereas these ones are softer so easier to mash up.


----------



## Westie Mum

For anyone who feeds Forthglade ..... trays on offer at Morrison’s 5 for £5.

The Sea Bass trays are a huge hit here so have ordered 50 with the mid week shop - they probably won’t have 50 in stock but worth a try lol. Not sure why many places aren’t stocking the Sea Bass. PAH does but local store only ever have a couple in and think they are £1.49 each !

Edited to add: just tried to check out shopping and won’t let me order 50. Says 20 is max amount on offer. Kept pressing add and allows me to check out 24 (4 not on offer) but no more than than :Banghead


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> For anyone who feeds Forthglade ..... trays on offer at Morrison's 5 for £5.
> 
> The Sea Bass trays are a huge hit here so have ordered 50 with the mid week shop - they probably won't have 50 in stock but worth a try lol. Not sure why many places aren't stocking the Sea Bass. PAH does but local store only ever have a couple in and think they are £1.49 each !


I'm sure I saw a fb post that they aren't producing anymore sea bass so once gone that's it


----------



## Tillystar

Competition for you
https://forthglade.com/win-stuff/win-200-worth-of-forthglade-food

The seabass fb post 
https://www.facebook.com/215434495163561/posts/2224381370935520/


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> I'm sure I saw a fb post that they aren't producing anymore sea bass so once gone that's it





Tillystar said:


> Competition for you
> https://forthglade.com/win-stuff/win-200-worth-of-forthglade-food
> 
> The seabass fb post
> https://www.facebook.com/215434495163561/posts/2224381370935520/


Well that's pants ! They only released it in April and no where's even stocked it properly  I'll see how many Morrison's bring and then try and find some stock somewhere !

Thanks for the links, will look at competition - not that we ever win anything lol


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> Well that's pants ! They only released it in April and no where's even stocked it properly  I'll see how many Morrison's bring and then try and find some stock somewhere !
> 
> Thanks for the links, will look at competition - not that we ever win anything lol


Go for it. We won late last year. Was a £50 food bundle and £100 ruffwear goodies .

Booo for them stopping it.

Billy &Margot seem to have stopped too, website is showing all new recipes! Gutted the Beef and Tripe is his ultimate favourite.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Go for it. We won late last year. Was a £50 food bundle and £100 ruffwear goodies .
> 
> Booo for them stopping it.
> 
> Billy &Margot seem to have stopped too, website is showing all new recipes! Gutted the Beef and Tripe is his ultimate favourite.


Billy and Margot have changed the design on their tins, last year I think but showing same ingredients on their website ?

Very odd though, when you press buy, it now takes you to pets at home, so they must have stopped selling direct !

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...og-food-beef-and-tripe-12x395g?i=9&orderBy=1#


----------



## Westie Mum

@icklemunch do you shop at Ocado ?

£1.43 a tin (max of 20) https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Billy--Margot-60-Beef-Complete-Food-for-Dogs/246721011

And on offer at Fetch too https://fetch.co.uk/billy-margot-60-beef-complete-food-for-dogs-395g-246721011


----------



## icklemunch

Thank you. Just ordered 20 plus 10 chicken,and found a 20% code. Bonus!!

Thanks again @Westie Mum


----------



## icklemunch

So strange, last time i looked the tins had all completely changed and beef amd tripe was no more. Now all back on. I did e-mail them months ago but never got a response.

Oh well fingers crossed they wont be stopping it!

We are now stocked up about 62 tins and as its only a topper will last us awhile


----------



## BlueJay

New Step Up stuff 
Wet trays, pretty much the same as Wainwrights, Forthglade, Harringtons... That whole shebang. Chicken based rather than single protein though.
But who doesn't love new stuff?!


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> New Step Up stuff
> Wet trays, pretty much the same as Wainwrights, Forthglade, Harringtons... That whole shebang. Chicken based rather than single protein though.
> But who doesn't love new stuff?!
> 
> View attachment 371737
> 
> View attachment 371739


I loves new stuffs ..... but not when it's multi protein and chicken :Arghh

Damn PAH :Hilarious


----------



## icklemunch

Has anybody tried thrive?? All single protien. Murphy had the Salmon for breakfast he absolutely adored it!

I e-mailed the company asking for a sample, they sent me 4 full sized tins. Impressed!!


----------



## Tillystar

icklemunch said:


> Has anybody tried thrive?? All single protien. Murphy had the Salmon for breakfast he absolutely adored it!
> 
> I e-mailed the company asking for a sample, they sent me 4 full sized tins. Impressed!!
> View attachment 372405


Wow that's great you don't you many that do free samples now but full tins.


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Has anybody tried thrive?? All single protien. Murphy had the Salmon for breakfast he absolutely adored it!
> 
> I e-mailed the company asking for a sample, they sent me 4 full sized tins. Impressed!!
> View attachment 372405


Didn't even realise they sold dog food !


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> Didn't even realise they sold dog food !


Its new! Smells delicous


----------



## Westie Mum

icklemunch said:


> Its new! Smells delicous


Oooooohhhhhhhh might have to do some shopping


----------



## Tillystar

I've email them asking for a sample so I'll see what I get.  if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## icklemunch

Tillystar said:


> I've email them asking for a sample so I'll see what I get.  if you don't ask you don't get.


Exactly 

I saw a post on FB so tried my luck. Was really quick too delivered by DPD within 3 days.


----------



## icklemunch

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh might have to do some shopping


E-mail first


----------



## Tillystar

Look what I got today


----------



## icklemunch

Tillystar said:


> Look what I got today
> View attachment 373105


Yaaay


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Thanks icklemuch!!!
Heidi’s 4 cans arrived yesterday.


----------



## icklemunch

Mum2Heidi said:


> Thanks icklemuch!!!
> Heidi's 4 cans arrived yesterday.


My pleasure 
Hope she enjoys!


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Hi I am new here and am after some advice, I have a Labrador cross, whom is a fussy eater. She switches from dry food to wet food. She has Wainwright’s Grain free kibble, Burt won’t eat it on its own she would much prefer to have what we have. But very the past few days please don’t shout at me! She has eaten Caeser Pouches twice daily, with a few biscuits in it. But I hate the fact of her eating caeser. What would someone advice be to give her please. Thank you in advance


----------



## Siskin

How old is your dog and has she always been like this?

Very few dogs will deliberately starve themselves unless they are ill. What do you do if she doesn’t eat her food? Do you immediately add something to it to encourage her? 

Have you tried putting her food down and leaving her to it for 15 minutes and if she refuses it or only eats a bit, then taking it away and not giving her anything until the next meal?


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Siskin said:


> How old is your dog and has she always been like this?
> 
> Very few dogs will deliberately starve themselves unless they are ill. What do you do if she doesn't eat her food? Do you immediately add something to it to encourage her?
> 
> Have you tried putting her food down and leaving her to it for 15 minutes and if she refuses it or only eats a bit, then taking it away and not giving her anything until the next meal?


Guilty yes, she is nearly 3. Healthy, she has been on a few foods had her settled on skinners ruff and ready she loved it, but she started having trouble with her glands vet thought it must be food advised us to change to grain free, I picked wainwright's as my mums dogs have it. She just refused to eat it unless we topped it with wet food. My mum had some caeser so we tried it, she now just wants, wet food. Which I don't mind if she will eat it, but want a good one for her. And do I add her kibble. My mum thought if she was having wet food would be better adding small bite mixer rather than dry food kibble


----------



## Siskin

It really depends on what you ultimately decide to do I think.
If you decide wet food it what you will feed her then make sure she is getting sufficient quantity for her size and weight as these foods are designed not to have anything added. Using a mixer biscuit as well could encourage her to put on weight. You could go half and half with kibble and wet food, again make sure you are feeding the right quantities and keep an eye on her weight. Or you could just add a spoonful of wet food to the kibble, add warm water and stir together and see if that’s acceptable to her, then you could stick with the kibble.

I would still be inclined to see how long she will hold out before eating what she is given. Put food down, leave for 15 minutes and then take away whether she has eaten or not. Do the same next meal time. Eventually she will cotton on that there’s nothing she considers better coming along and will eat what she is given


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Siskin said:


> It really depends on what you ultimately decide to do I think.
> If you decide wet food it what you will feed her then make sure she is getting sufficient quantity for her size and weight as these foods are designed not to have anything added. Using a mixer biscuit as well could encourage her to put on weight. You could go half and half with kibble and wet food, again make sure you are feeding the right quantities and keep an eye on her weight. Or you could just add a spoonful of wet food to the kibble, add warm water and stir together and see if that's acceptable to her, then you could stick with the kibble.
> 
> I would still be inclined to see how long she will hold out before eating what she is given. Put food down, leave for 15 minutes and then take away whether she has eaten or not. Do the same next meal time. Eventually she will cotton on that there's nothing she considers better coming along and will eat what she is given


I started doing this on Monday, she went 2 days without eating anything my vet advised to put some weetabix in dry of course which I did she ate it so did it next meal and nope. We took her out for a walk popped some wet food down and it was gone. Next day I put both down she ate the wet food and left the dry. So have been popping some dry food in with a pouch of wet food, not a lot just a small hand amount. And she is happy with that 3 days now been having that. But I know caeser isn't a very good food so would like a good wet food. I thought maybe just get wainwright's as we'll see if she likes it


----------



## Siskin

Natures menu is good too.


----------



## ClaireLouise18

Siskin said:


> Natures menu is good too.


Do you feed wet food. Most people feed dry these days. My mum said to drop some ham or chicken in with her kibble. As that is what she does. But I don't think that's the answer


----------



## Siskin

No, don't need to with greedy golden retrievers. All mine went through a short lived stage at around 7-8 months where they seemingly went off their food which was when I introduced the spoonful of natures menu and warm water into the kibble. One thing I did do was make a big show and dance about what I was doing to sort of hype up the tiny bit of wet food I was adding. Lots of 'look what I've got for you, yum yum,. This is going to be good' any old nonsense really, combined with lots of stirring and fuss over the dinner bowl. Bowl down and food gone seconds later. I gradually phased out the wet food but continued with the warm water and all the mad stirring and excitement. Nowadays I don't need to bother and have to use a slow feeder to stop her bolting her food.

Another way of encouraging reluctant kibble eaters is to make them work for their meals. I sometimes use a Kong Wobbler feeder where the kibble ration is put into the Kong and the dog knocks it about to spill the kibble out of a hole on the side. Mine loves the excitement of batting it about and gobbling up the bits of kibble that tumble out

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-Wobbl...1543584761&sr=8-1&keywords=kong+wobbler+large


----------



## BlueJay

Spied these in Wilko's today, haven't seen them before! 
Surprisingly don't look bad at all, so for that price I bought AAAAAAALL of them


----------



## Liz_Doggo

Great thread, lots of useful tips, thanks!


----------



## Westie Mum

Anyone tried naturediet since they changed Packaging to cartons ? ..... dunno what happened, but it smells disgusting. I actually thought they were off :Vomit


----------



## lullabydream

Westie Mum said:


> Anyone tried naturediet since they changed Packaging to cartons ? ..... dunno what happened, but it smells disgusting. I actually thought they were off :Vomit


The price has put me off! Maisie was on Nature's diet or forthglade. So I wasn't paying more for different packaging or a rebrand... If the recipe has changed no thank you!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

To be honest, I’m (and Heidi) loving the new Naturediet in tetra packs.
I threw the towel in with it years ago after the packaging issues and poor customer service. Vowed I’d never use it again.
If anything it suits Heidi better than it ever did. I heard good things about it, contacted ND, told them I was interested to try again but after past experience etc....... They were lovely and offered to send a selection to try.
For years the only wet that suits is Butchers so I’m very happy.
(My local pet shop sells ND £1 each).


----------



## Westie Mum

lullabydream said:


> The price has put me off! Maisie was on Nature's diet or forthglade. So I wasn't paying more for different packaging or a rebrand... If the recipe has changed no thank you!


Thankfully these were about 50 odd pence each at Crufts but yes, I've seen they have dramatically increased the price !

Not sure if the recipe has actually changed or not tbh. But not sure I've you've had a milkshake from MacDonald's since they changed to paper straws - they taste totally different now too 



Mum2Heidi said:


> To be honest, I'm (and Heidi) loving the new Naturediet in tetra packs.
> I threw the towel in with it years ago after the packaging issues and poor customer service. Vowed I'd never use it again.
> If anything it suits Heidi better than it ever did. I heard good things about it, contacted ND, told them I was interested to try again but after past experience etc....... They were lovely and offered to send a selection to try.
> For years the only wet that suits is Butchers so I'm very happy.
> (My local pet shop sells ND £1 each).


These were the grain free and Purely ones .... the Purely ones smelt even worse than the grain free ones. A very strange smell, like a mixture between poo and sick :Vomit

That's great they are working for Heidi - either I got a bad batch or I'm just very nose sensitive :Wideyed


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Westie Mum said:


> These were the grain free and Purely ones .... the Purely ones smelt even worse than the grain free ones. A very strange smell, like a mixture between poo and sick :Vomit
> 
> That's great they are working for Heidi - either I got a bad batch or I'm just very nose sensitive :Wideyed


I had grain free and "with rice" to try. Both suit her. Grain free more so. "With rice" firmed things a little too much. Which has been her issue. She's been great on 100% Eden but pooh became so firm and small it wasn't clearing her anal glands - the reason for trying wet again.
For me it's back to it's "steam sterilised" raw days which became lost in their issues.
I'm going to try the Purely instead of picking out the veg (which doesn't agree with her). 
I haven't noticed any nasty whiffs.


----------



## Little-moomin

I am hoping to raw feed, but if I choose not to.. do you feed wet and dry or just wet?

The options I am looking at are:

Forthglade
Natures Menu
Arden Grange


----------



## ladyisla

You can feed wet and dry. We have Forthglade grain free lamb (only flavour she can eat) and a kibble topper - currently trying the Harringtons grain free lamb Just 6 one from Pets at Home. I guess it's about 70% wet, 30 % dry in a bowl. I added the kibble because the Forthglade on its own did cause some seriously hard poos. Seems to be a happy medium at the moment!


----------



## Little-moomin

Anyone know if these are any good - the content seems good?

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302851227
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302851262

I am trying to find the most affordable wet food that would be considered 'green rated'.


----------



## lullabydream

Little-moomin said:


> Anyone know if these are any good - the content seems good?
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302851227
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302851262
> 
> I am trying to find the most affordable wet food that would be considered 'green rated'.


They are OK, but you need to be looking at puppy food and not adult


----------



## Little-moomin

lullabydream said:


> They are OK, but you need to be looking at puppy food and not adult


Yes  Gosh there is so much food out there, I don't know where to start!


----------



## Bazzie

Just discovered this site and very informative- currently nurturing my 10 yr old Scot with stage 1 renal disease which I have controlled by diet( mix of renal food and other tastier bites). Post surgery now and will not eat renal food at all! Needs building up - only food is Winalot pouches which are low protein / apparently no additives - worried that this will not be ok long term - potassium content not marked either. Appreciate advice


----------



## Gemmaa

Happy to be corrected, but I think Denes senior wet food is good for a renal diet.


----------



## Bazzie

Many thanks


----------



## danda

Anyone tried Kiwipeak? For old golden who is loosing his appetite


----------



## Antonb

Hi , I have a very fussy 4 month border collie who only seems to want to eat my 2 year old pugs adult food! Tried the usual brands like pedigree , which she eat at first then just seem to go off it. Last month or so I have been really struggling to get her to eat puppy food. Is there any puppy food that is bloody delicious for puppies that anyone can recommend please?


----------



## Antonb

Sorry just joined and am now going through the thread, so any green highlighted food is ok for puppy’s too


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Can anyone recommend a good quality "green" wet food which isn't pate consistency (like forthglade or wainwrights trays) and decent price? I am considering switching to wet only but the ones my pup loves (lily's kitchen, edgard and Cooper) are a tad too expensive to feed in it's own. He's not keen on pate style either


----------



## Tillystar

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good quality "green" wet food which isn't pate consistency (like forthglade or wainwrights trays) and decent price? I am considering switching to wet only but the ones my pup loves (lily's kitchen, edgard and Cooper) are a tad too expensive to feed in it's own. He's not keen on pate style either


Millies wolfheart do a good wet food


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Tillystar said:


> Millies wolfheart do a good wet food


It does look brilliant but £4.50 per can it's a bit much I'm afraid x


----------



## BlueJay

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good quality "green" wet food which isn't pate consistency (like forthglade or wainwrights trays) and decent price? I am considering switching to wet only but the ones my pup loves (lily's kitchen, edgard and Cooper) are a tad too expensive to feed in it's own. He's not keen on pate style either


Naturo do a chunks in gravy food in tins.
Mine have it as part of their rotation; goes down well and comes out fine! Multipacks work out £1 per tin
https://www.naturopetfoods.com/natural-dog-food/grain-free-dog-food?packaging_type=35

Ones with a similar meaty texture to LK and EC are Rocco and Lukullus from Zooplus. They work out a whole heap cheaper (they make up the bulk of my gangs diet), but dont know how Brexit will affect availability

Rosie's Farm, Akela, Natures Menu (standard and Country Hunter) and Butchers might be worth a look too


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

BlueJay said:


> Naturo do a chunks in gravy food in tins.
> Mine have it as part of their rotation; goes down well and comes out fine! Multipacks work out £1 per tin
> https://www.naturopetfoods.com/natural-dog-food/grain-free-dog-food?packaging_type=35
> 
> Ones with a similar meaty texture to LK and EC are Rocco and Lukullus from Zooplus. They work out a whole heap cheaper (they make up the bulk of my gangs diet), but dont know how Brexit will affect availability
> 
> Rosie's Farm, Akela, Natures Menu (standard and Country Hunter) and Butchers might be worth a look too


Thank I'll check those out! I just wasn't sure which foods have that "chunky" texture that Ozzy likes. I'm quite disappointed in forthglade, it smells nothing like actual meat it's meant to be! I appreciate that dog food might not smell attractive to me but even pup stepped away from beef one
I haven't seen it mentioned on here but Fresco seems good food; again, not very cheap and German manufacturer but it's nice variety of different protein sources. I bought Ozzy game sausage one as a treat and it he inhaled it.


----------



## Tillystar

Mum2Ozzy said:


> It does look brilliant but £4.50 per can it's a bit much I'm afraid x


The more you buy the cheaper it is.
£4.50 is for a sample of x2 tins


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Tillystar said:


> The more you buy the cheaper it is.
> £4.50 is for a sample of x2 tins


Oh I haven't noticed, thank you! Xx


----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


> Rocco and Lukullus from Zooplus. They work out a whole heap cheaper (they make up the bulk of my gangs diet), but dont know how Brexit will affect availability


Same here... 
Maisie I would say is optimum on Rocco of all things.. No bad wind anyway
I use Riniti and Rocco to make it cheaper to feed the minibeasts and Stan can't have chicken or salmon, well most poultry to be honest. So they were used in rotation.
I know everyone looks at small dogs and think oh you don't feed them a lot but really they need energy dense food, so makes feeding wet and some dry quite 'high' amounts for their weights. So much easier feeding my terriers in the past!


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

I'm looking at zooplus brands, I like woolf of wilderness I've looked before on rocco as well, I need to find the right balance between price and quality if I'm to feed little bugger wet only. I might go for their trial pack with selection of different cans to try and see what he likes best.


----------



## lullabydream

Mum2Ozzy said:


> I'm looking at zooplus brands, I like woolf of wilderness I've looked before on rocco as well, I need to find the right balance between price and quality if I'm to feed little bugger wet only. I might go for their trial pack with selection of different cans to try and see what he likes best.


It's probably the best way.

I would try butchers tins if he's OK with Chicken, because every tin regardless what it says on the tin contains chicken and it's a good cheap food available everywhere; supermarkets, cheap shops, Wilkos, herons. So easily accessible. I have two dogs that can't have chicken though but I did feed the puppy version to my youngest when she was a puppy.

Edit to add @BlueJay might be able to describe the different consistencies


----------



## Jia Gomez

SixStar said:


> *WAINWRIGHTS cans (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.10
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.20
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (min 70%), rice (min 5%), oats (min 2%), sunflower oil (min 0.5%), seaweed (min 0.5%), minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * WAINWRIGHTS trays (duck & rice) *
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * 95p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.90
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (65%), turkey liver (5%), brown rice (5%), minerals, seaweed, chicory root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WAINWRIGHTS GRAIN FREE trays (turkey & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * £1.19
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.38
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (72%), peas (5%), carrots (2%), sweet potato, seaweed, vitamins, minerals, alfalfa, flaxseed, chicory root, yucca, parsely, rosemary, garlic.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> **WEBBOX 'chubs' (beef & lamb flavour)*
> 
> *Price (880g 'chub'): * 56p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half 'chubs'
> *Daily feeding cost:* 84
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (including beef and lamb flavourings), cereals , derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, EC permitted colourings and preservatives
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WEBBOX NATURAL trays (lamb, vegetables & brown rice)*
> 
> *Price (400g): * £1
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (30%), chicken (30%), carrots (4%), peas (4% from dehydrated), brown rice (4%), seaweed, chicory (0.2%), rosemary (0.1%), natural antioxidants from mixed d-tocopherols
> 
> * * * * *
> *
> WILKO trays (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g tray): *70p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, salmon oil, seaweed, mixed herbs, minerals.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WINALOT cans (tuna in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 62p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 4 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.48
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish derivatives (min 4% tuna), vegetable protein extracts, minerals, EC permitted colourings
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZEALANDIA cans (beef & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (12 x 390g cans): * £29.88
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £7.47
> 
> *Ingredients:* Beef meat & offal (24.5% of which 13.3% meat), chicken meat & offal (24.4% of which 13.3% meat), peas, carrot, apple, potato, stabilisers, vitamins and organic chelated minerals, taurine, sunflower & flaxseed Oils, NZ green-lipped mussel, coenzyme Q10.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK cans (tripe, venison & lamb) *
> 
> *Price (370g can): * £2.35
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £7.05
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb tripe, lamb meat, venison meat, venison tripe (total meat content 66%), green lipped mussel, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, minerals, vitamins, carrageenan


What are your thoughts on Cesar in sauce wet pouches ?


----------



## Little-moomin

Rocco is sold out on Zooplus  I hope it comes back in stock as that is the wet food we feed Apollo  Can anyone recommend a similarly priced green wet food?


----------



## Magyarmum

Little-moomin said:


> Rocco is sold out on Zooplus  I hope it comes back in stock as that is the wet food we feed Apollo  Can anyone recommend a similarly priced green wet food?


I order Rocco wet food from Zooplus Hungary and if when they're out of stock I buy Lukullus instead, which is also their own make.


----------



## lullabydream

@Little-moomin I don't think you will find a food at the same price

You could try a tin of butchers for value for money.


----------



## Mrs Rh

Anyone elder tried Meatiful ? I’ve just started my fussy hound on it with kibble but hoping it does not upset her tummy


----------



## Soph x

Little-moomin said:


> Rocco is sold out on Zooplus  I hope it comes back in stock as that is the wet food we feed Apollo  Can anyone recommend a similarly priced green wet food?


I used to have Goose on Rocco and she loved it, but I found that the meat was going a bit weird in the tin. When the tins aren't open we store them in the cupboard under the stairs so they don't get too hold or cold, but it's like the meat was sticking to the side of the tin!

I moved her onto Lily's Kitchen last year and this seems to be a winner. It's more expensive I believe, but don't think Goose would let me change it now after she's had a taste of the Campfire Stew and Sunday Lunch tins


----------

